# Kids on Tour Galerie



## herbert2010 (14. April 2013)

Hab keinen passenden Thread gefunden, also mach ich mal einen auf:

Heute bei traumhaften Wetter mit meinem Junior auf der Babenberger Strecke unterwegs - Spaß pur 

































der Hunger war groß 






lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. April 2013)

Sehr stylischer Helm, sehr stylische Klamotten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Betzel (15. April 2013)

Schoen eine weile her 2010 oder 2009... (und mit 20Zoll LRS) Leogang:




Etwas spaeter - 2011...(24Zoll LRS) Dobiacco (Toblach) Italien:




Letztes Jahr 2012, Saalbach. Hacklbergtrail:


----------



## jplonka (16. April 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder ! Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Creig - ist das die Version mit Reifengröße 24" ? Wie alt ist der Junior, dass er da drauf paßt? Ich kann es kaum erwarten, bis meine Tochter da drauf passen wird, aber das sind mindestens noch 2einhalb Jahre...


----------



## herbert2010 (16. April 2013)

Hallo,
das ist die 26"-Version. 
Die Erfahrungen sind durchwegs nur positiv. Unser Sohn ist 9. Er hat das Creig zu Weihnachten bekommen, weil das alte 24er, das er hatte, zu klein wurde. Zu Weihnachten hatte er Schrittlänge 63 cm - und das Bike hat perfekt gepaßt 

lg Herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (16. April 2013)

hab noch was: Urlaub in Salzburg 2012

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gYLpwcBNtGk

lg Herbert


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. April 2013)

Schöner Thread Herbert
Und wenn ich in der nächsten Zeit wieder mal neues Material habe, werde ich es hier einstellen
So gibt es halt Eindrücke vom letzten Jahr









Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## herbert2010 (21. April 2013)

Hallo  heute bei Traum Wetter ne schöne fam. Runde gedreht 





























lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. April 2013)

Schön!

Hast das "komplette Familie"-Bild mit Selbstauslöser und Stativ gemacht? (Oder ne Vogelscheuche aufm Feld gefunden, die Fotos knipsen kann? )


----------



## herbert2010 (21. April 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schön!
> 
> Hast das "komplette Familie"-Bild mit Selbstauslöser und Stativ gemacht? (Oder ne Vogelscheuche aufm Feld gefunden, die Fotos knipsen kann? )


nein nen tisch und nen ast zum drunter legen


----------



## AlexMC (21. April 2013)

Von heute, der Junior wird langsam zum Trailbiker:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. April 2013)

Süß, wie alt isser denn und welche Radgröße isses?


----------



## trifi70 (21. April 2013)

Die Kurbeln wirken für die Radgröße sehr lang (auf den Fotos im andern Thread noch besser zu sehen), das Rad selbst eher kurz. Sieht so aus, der Junior könnte gut auf die nächste Radgröße wechseln, oder täuscht das?


----------



## AlexMC (21. April 2013)

Er ist jetzt knapp 6,5 Jahre alt, das Rad ist ein Lapierre Tecnic 20, also 20 Zoll.

http://www.bikes-lapierre.de/mtb/loisirs-sport/kids/tecnic-20-lite

Das Rad fährt er jetzt seit Herbst, vorher war es ihm zu groß. 
Passt eigentlich ganz prima und da ich auch keinen 29er fahre  wird es wohl noch etwas dauern, bis die nächste Radgröße fällig ist.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. April 2013)

Wie, 20" für nen 6,5-Jährigen soll schon wieder zu klein sein?
Ich glaub, ich krieg gleich Radgrößen-Wechsel-Mania, mein 5-Jähriger ist gestern erst von 14" auf 16" umgestiegen...


----------



## Y_G (22. April 2013)

@Trifi hab fast das gleiche gedacht als ich die Bilder gesehen habe. Er wirkt schon recht gross für das Bike vielleicht würde schon ein längerer Vorbau helfen.


----------



## trifi70 (22. April 2013)

Kann halt sein, es wirkt auf den Fotos anders als in Natura. Er scheint mir auch groß fürs Alter. Wichtig ist aber doch nur, dass er sich wohlfühlt. Passt also  Und runterskaliert von mir auf 26" passt es auch, da sieht mir mein Rad (mit 1,84) im Vergleich eher noch kleiner aus. (und wir wechseln bei unseren Kindern offenbar zu früh )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (22. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Und runterskaliert von mir auf 26" passt es auch, da sieht mir mein Rad im Vergleich eher noch kleiner aus



Das sehe ich auch so, ist bei mir mit 1,90 noch schlimmer...
Ansonsten, Ihr wißt doch: kleinere Rahmengröße-wendiger für Trails und so .


----------



## Kizou (27. April 2013)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/28019/hd?qc=hd


----------



## Y_G (27. April 2013)

danke fürs Video, mein Kleiner will jetzt endlich auch mal ins Gelände


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. April 2013)

Schönes Video, auch in relativ guter Qualität gefilmt und zusammengeschnitten (bei vielem, was sonst so gefilmt und ins Netz gestellt wird, tun einem ja die Augen weh).
Aller Anfang ist schwer, kam mir beim Gucken in den Sinn, und angesichts reihenweise toller Bikeexperten-Videos im Internet mit meterhohen easy-aussehenden Sprüngen usw. fand ichs einfach nur beruhigend zu sehen, dass jeder mal klein anfangen muss, die Kleinen haben aber auch so ihren Spaß, vermittelte das Video (und Papi auf jeden Zentimeter Sprunghöhe der Söhne stolz, gelle? ). Und sind ja auch schon beachtliche Fortschritte zu sehen! In dem Alter hatte ich noch gar kein MTB, geschweige denn dass ich so gesprungen bin wie in einigen Sequenzen in eurem Familienvideo... 
Sag deinen Söhnen: Weiter so, sie machen das ganz toll!


----------



## herbert2010 (28. April 2013)

traum wetter bei uns



























lg


----------



## Banglabagh75 (28. April 2013)

Nasse Füße!!!


----------



## herbert2010 (28. April 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Nasse Füße!!!


 

jap aber bis zuhause waren sie trocken


----------



## AlexMC (28. April 2013)

kein Traumwetter, aber wenigstens trocken


----------



## mäxx__ (30. April 2013)

Riva 2012 - so schnell konnten wir gar nicht gucken, da war der Lütte auch schon die Treppe runter




Der Große (11J.)



Der Kleinere(7J.)



War letzes Jahr im Oktober im Bikepark Samerberg

Manchmal starten wir aber auch nur auf eine kleiner Runde in die nähere Umgebung


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2013)

wir waren heute als betreuer unterwegs 

2 rennen

















































lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sentilo (4. Mai 2013)

Sommer 2010: Junior auf Tour mit seinem Hund. Der Anhänger ist sehr klein und leicht, geht auch prima für Spielsachen, Sport- oder Campingausrüstung ...


----------



## Surfjunk (4. Mai 2013)

Sind hier auch bewegte Bilder erlaubt?


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Mai 2013)

Heute ne schöne fam. runde (Schneebergrunde)




















































































war ne wirklich tolle runde 

lg herb


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Mai 2013)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Sind hier auch bewegte Bilder erlaubt?


 
jap erwünscht


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Mai 2013)

Heute am Lindkogel






























































lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Mai 2013)

HI

Hier noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zur Schneeberg Tour 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO2yXW0Ouwc"]Schneeberg 04052013 - YouTube[/nomedia]

lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Mai 2013)

Schön gefilmt und gut zusammengeschnitten! Hat bestimmt einige Zeit an Mühe gekostet, das so aufzubereiten. War das ne GoPro (o.ä.) auf euren Helmen befestigt?
Die "Youtube-GEMA" meckert nicht wg. der Musik...?


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Schön gefilmt und gut zusammengeschnitten! Hat bestimmt einige Zeit an Mühe gekostet, das so aufzubereiten. War das ne GoPro (o.ä.) auf euren Helmen befestigt?
> Die "Youtube-GEMA" meckert nicht wg. der Musik...?


 
Hi,

danke für die Blümchen 

Wir haben mit einer GoPro 2 gefilmt. Junior hatte sie auf der Brust montiert, die anderen Aufnahmen sind entweder vom Lenker oder vom Sattelrohr.

Die Musik für unsere Videos holen wir uns hier: http://www.jamendo.com/de/ - lohnt sich übrigens, sich dort mal durchzuhören, auch wenn's unbekannte Künstler sind 

lg Herbert


----------



## hesinde2006 (14. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (19. Mai 2013)

wir waren heute wieder anders unterwegs war ne schöne Veranstaltung









lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (20. Mai 2013)

Ein Kinder-MTB-Rennen?

Gibt´s da auch nen Filmclip dazu?

Fahren die Kids alle im selben Verein bzw. vom selben Radladen gesponsert?


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Mai 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ein Kinder-MTB-Rennen?
> 
> Gibt´s da auch nen Filmclip dazu?
> 
> Fahren die Kids alle im selben Verein bzw. vom selben Radladen gesponsert?


 

Ja, ein Kinder- und Jugendrennen und danach die Erwachsenen. Filmclip haben wir leider nicht davon.

Es waren da mehrere Vereine vertreten - die Vereine werden dann halt von verschiedenen Firmen unterstützt/gesponsert.

lg Herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2013)

Heute wieder on Tour 60km 920hm 





















und lecker schnitzl 






lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (21. Mai 2013)

Krass, was ihr mit eurem Kleinen trainiert, aus dem muss ja später mal ein Mike Kluge oder Thomas Frischknecht werden (keine Ahnung, wie die heutigen Stars in der Szene heißen)...


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2013)

ich seh das net als Training andere gehen halt wandern 

und für den Urlaub in Salzburg muß man ja auch vorbereitet sein  wir nehmen keine gondeln und wollen uns das speck Brot am berg verdienen 

lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ozeo (25. Mai 2013)

So machen wir bei uns die Singeltrails unsicher. Der "Nachläufer" ist eine super Sache auch wenn der kleine ab und zu etwas Sand zwischen den Zähnen, und die Brille ist Pflicht.


----------



## hawkes (25. Mai 2013)

Sehr schick! Was ist das denn für ein Mini-Fully? Funktioniert bei dem Kindergewicht überhaupt die Kinematik?


----------



## trifi70 (26. Mai 2013)

Wir haben auch ein ähnliches "Tandem"rad und haben viel Spaß damit, würden aber nicht ohne Schutzblech fahren. Man kann ein längliches und gerades Blech (gibts u.a. von Zefal) am Unterrohr des Nachläufers anbringen, am einfachsten mit Kabelbindern. Verhindert den direkten Beschuss durch allerlei Dreck. Bei Euch scheint an der passenden Stelle der Klappmechanismus zu sitzen. Sollte aber lösbar sein, statt Kabelbindern Klettband oder so verwenden...


----------



## Ozeo (26. Mai 2013)

hawkes schrieb:


> Sehr schick! Was ist das denn für ein Mini-Fully? Funktioniert bei dem Kindergewicht überhaupt die Kinematik?


 
Das ist ein Scott Spark Jr. 20" Die Federung ist nicht toll aber sie funktioniert. Leider kann man nix einstellen, bis auf die Federvorspannung am Dämpfer.


----------



## Ozeo (26. Mai 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wir haben auch ein ähnliches "Tandem"rad und haben viel Spaß damit, würden aber nicht ohne Schutzblech fahren. Man kann ein längliches und gerades Blech (gibts u.a. von Zefal) am Unterrohr des Nachläufers anbringen, am einfachsten mit Kabelbindern. Verhindert den direkten Beschuss durch allerlei Dreck. Bei Euch scheint an der passenden Stelle der Klappmechanismus zu sitzen. Sollte aber lösbar sein, statt Kabelbindern Klettband oder so verwenden...


 
wir hatten eine Zeit lang so ein Mud/Dirtboard dran was ein bischen geholfen hatt, aber toll wars nicht, drum ist es wieder weg.


----------



## Toni172 (26. Mai 2013)




----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Mai 2013)

Süß!

In welchem Alter und welcher Streckenlänge fahren denn die Kiddies da?


----------



## Toni172 (26. Mai 2013)

Hi,
Das ist die Klasse U9. Ole ist 6,5 Jahre, da er dieses Jahr noch 7 wird muss er leider schon U9 fahren. Sein Vereinskamerad ist vor kurzem schon 8J geworden, da machen 1,5 J schon viel aus.

Die Streckenlänge ist unterschiedlich. In Gedern denke ich so eine Runde ca. 300-400m. Es wurden 10 Runden gefahren.
Es gibt aber auch kürzere Rennen. Da denke ich ist die Runde nur 200-300m mit ca. 10 Runden.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Mai 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Das ist die Klasse U9. Ole ist 6,5 Jahre, da er dieses Jahr noch 7 wird muss er leider schon U9 fahren. Sein Vereinskamerad ist vor kurzem schon 8J geworden, da machen 1,5 J schon viel aus.
> 
> Die Streckenlänge ist unterschiedlich. In Gedern denke ich so eine Runde ca. 400-500m. Es wurden 10 Runden gefahren.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (26. Mai 2013)

Toll, Toni172, sag dem "Kleinen": Großes Lob, Style sieht gut aus, auch die Streckenlänge scheint ja für die Altersgruppe durchaus anspruchsvoll zu sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Prongle (28. Mai 2013)

Mit Junior (8) auf dem Tremalzopass (Gardasee) lezte Woche. Nach kurze Gewöhnung an den Schotter liefs richtig gut und wir hatten einen Heidenspass. Ausnahmsweise mal mit (Mama) Shuttle und insgesammt 2100 Tiefenmeter. Auf dem Wurzeltrail (422b für die Kenner)gabs dann Fahrunterricht (für Pappa, nicht von) schon unglaublich mit was für ein Selbstverständniss die Kleinen da fahren.


----------



## AlexMC (2. Juni 2013)

Nach dem ganzen Regen der letzten Tage:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (2. Juni 2013)

Mein kleiner 5-Jähriger sitzt mir grad aufm Schoß und ruft beim Anblick der Fotos: "Ich will auch Pfütze fahren!" ;-)

Aber sagt mal, wo in Deutschland gibt´s/gab´s denn die letzten Tage Sonne? (ich Glücklichen!)

Bei uns immer noch tagelange Sintflut...


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Juni 2013)

wir hatten heute wieder  MTB-Geschicklichkeitsbewerb 









































lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juni 2013)

"Geschicklichkeitswettbewerb" nennt man das bei euch also. Fast schon verniedlichend - oder ent-anglifizierend, weil ich würd sagen, ein waschechter Kinder-Trial!
Egal wie man´s nennt, supertolle Wettbewerbe habt ihr bei euch für die "Kleinen" (und Mittelkleinen)!

Vor allem das vierte Bild ist gut, wo sich dein "Kleiner" so elegant um die Stange schlängelt.

Super!


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Juni 2013)

War für die U7 bis U17...natürlich mit steigendem Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## sigggi (11. Juni 2013)

Im völlig verregneten Juli 2012 sind wir mit unseren beiden Enkeln den Ruhrtalradweg gefahren.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HWoh33y759Q"]Ruhrtalradweg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juni 2013)

sigggi schrieb:


> Im völlig verregneten Juli 2012 sind wir mit unseren beiden Enkeln den Ruhrtalradweg gefahren.
> 
> Ruhrtalradweg - YouTube



Ganz schönes Video!

Hat bestimmt ne tagelange Mühe gemacht, das so gut aufzubereiten!

Ich muss ehrlich zugeben, als ich nach´m Anklicken in der Zeitleiste 30 min. angezeigt sah, dachte ich "oh je, so lang" - und dann starrte ich während dem Abendessen die ganze Zeit gebannt auf den Bildschirm und plötzlich war´s zuende und ihr wart angekommen. ;-)

Tolle Großeltern, Respekt vor eurer Leistung! Und da fühlten sich die Großeltern unseres 5-Jährigen schon toll, als sie ihrem Enkelchen sein Radl GEKAUFT haben - aber ne Woche lang ne 300-km-Tour mit den Enkeln zu unternehmen, das ist wirklich ein toller Großeltern-Job! 

Und vor allem dass der kleine 6-jährige Joshi ne 300 km Tour schafft, Wahnsinn! Täuscht´s auf den Bildern oder war er wirklich auf nem 20" Radl unterwegs? Wie viel Gänge hatter denn am Radl gehabt?
Und wenn gar nix mehr geht: Der Opa fährt und zieht den Klamotten-Anhänger UND schiebt noch den Kleinen nebenher, krass!

Ein bisschen besseres Wetter hätte euch der liebe Gott aber schon schenken können!?

Wie hast´n das mit dem Fotoequipment gemacht, dass dir das beim Fotografieren ne Woche lang im Regen net kaputtgegangen ist?

Und was für tolle Kleidung habt ihr denn gehabt, dass man bei ner Wochentour im ständigen Regen noch so fröhlich (undurchnässt?) gucken kann?


----------



## sigggi (11. Juni 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Ganz schönes Video!


Danke


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Und vor allem dass der kleine 6-jährige Joshi ne 300 km Tour schafft, Wahnsinn!
> Täuscht´s auf den Bildern oder war er wirklich auf nem 20" Radl unterwegs? Wie viel Gänge hatter denn am Radl gehabt?


Ja, ein 20 Zoll Rad mit sieben Gängen. Baugleich mit dem 20 Zoll Cube. 
Die Räder beider Enkel waren mit Schwalbe Kojak bereift. Auf dem Ruhrtalradweg waren diese Reifen fast immer die richtige Wahl. 


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Wie hast´n das mit dem Fotoequipment gemacht, dass dir das beim Fotografieren ne Woche lang im Regen net kaputtgegangen ist?


Die Spiegelreflexausrüstung war in einer Packtasche von mir. 
Die Tasche ist wasserdicht.



Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Und was für tolle Kleidung habt ihr denn gehabt, dass man bei ner Wochentour im ständigen Regen noch so fröhlich (undurchnässt?) gucken kann?


Na ja, undurchnässt waren wir nicht immer. Fahrradsachen sehen eben immer irgendwie trocken aus, auch wenn sie nass sind.
Allerdings hatten wir ja auch nicht jeden Tag Dauerregen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juni 2013)

sigggi schrieb:


> Im völlig verregneten Juli 2012 sind wir mit unseren beiden Enkeln den Ruhrtalradweg gefahren.
> 
> Ruhrtalradweg - YouTube


 

Toller bericht


----------



## oliverb. (12. Juni 2013)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Schön anzusehen. Bekomme richtig Lust mich mit meinen beiden Zwergen auf den Weg zu machen. Aber bis die solche Strecken schaffen dauert es noch mindestens zwei-drei Jahre. Aber ein Kritikpunkt, ihr seid alle ohne Helm gefahren! 

Gruß Oliver


----------



## AlexMC (15. Juni 2013)

Und mal wieder den Wald gerockt:


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juni 2013)

@ AlexMC:

Hat dein Kleiner wohl gefragt: "Papi, wohin heute?" Und du hast gesagt: "Immer der Nase nach, hihi..."
So stelle ich mir das jedenfalls vor, wenn ich deine Bilder so sehe...


----------



## AlexMC (15. Juni 2013)

Naja fast, beim zweiten Bild kommt es so hin. 
Das erste Bild war zuerst ein Weg, dann ein Trail und dann hat jemand das bißchen Holz da vergessen 
Beim zweiten war das ein Weg, der dann immer weniger erkennbar wurde und schließlich in der wuchernden Vegetation verschwand (im Winter habe ich ihn noch  gut fahren können), das abgebildete war dann der Alternativweg bzw. dessen Suche 
Das dritte war ein schmaler Trail, der aber prima fahrbar war und an einem See endete.
Aber Sohnemann mag das , als wir dann wieder auf "normalen" Wegen waren, meinte er nur: "das ist aber jetzt langweilig"


----------



## Banglabagh75 (15. Juni 2013)

Toll, ich freu mich schon drauf, wenn meiner so weit ist.
Jetzt ist er ja erst 5, aber als uns neulich auf der "Abkürzung" nach Hause "nur noch" ein riesiger Acker vom Zuhause trennte, meinte er anfang tapfer "ich kann schon alleine schieben, Papa" - aber nach ein paar hundert Metern war er dann heilfroh, als ich ihm anbot "komm, gib her, ich schieb dein Rad auch noch" (bin eh schon ganz stolz, dass er - kaum das Radeln gelernt - zumindest ein paar Meter weit im derbsten Acker fahren kann)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (16. Juni 2013)

Heute sind wir die Schöpfelrunde gefahren 30km c.a 750 hm






Walderdbeeren pflücken





15% Steigung 











fast oben am ersten Berg






2 pause 

















lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Juni 2013)

Hallo

Heute mal ne Tour durch Wien und Zurück durch den Wienerwald waren dan doch fast 60km und 500 hm
























































lg herbert


----------



## BOOZE (23. Juni 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Heute mal ne Tour durch den Wienerwald
> 
> ...



Musste grade etwas lachen und habe mir den "Wienerwald" vorgestellt.


Ich hoffe ihr hattet spass


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Juni 2013)

Kleine aber feine Tour im Südosten Oberbayerns am Samstag Nachmittag.

Ziel war eine kurze Feierabendrunde mit Anstiegen und Trails zusammen zu basteln undalles möglichst mit wenig Asphaltanteil.
Mission fast geglückt - war dann doch leider zuwenig Trail- und zuviel Asphaltanteil



und links rein in des Wegerl



wer liebt, der schiebt



glei samma obm



a weng batzig, aber wurscht



kurze Orientierung



so sehn Sieger aus - schalalalala



im Hintergrund der Bauernhof der Oma


----------



## Nimron (26. Juni 2013)

Sonntagsrunde:


----------



## mäxx__ (27. Juni 2013)

@all mit Frauenpower

finde ich schön, dass eure Frauen (klein + groß) auch biken!!!


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juli 2013)

Heute bei der ersten Geländetour mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Banglabagh75 (4. Juli 2013)

Sehr schöne Bilder! Süßer Pimpf! Schnöne Natur-Track!


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Juli 2013)

Schöne grüße aus Salzburg Heute Unken-Steinplatte-Lofereralm-Unken


























































lg herbert


----------



## trolliver (7. Juli 2013)

Tolle Bilder. Wie war das schön, als wir noch nahe der Alpen wohnten... seufz! Wer ist denn da schon so müde am Ende? ;-))

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

"Tour" ist bei uns vielleicht etwas übertrieben, aber weil ich eh grad mal die Sache mit dem Bilder-Einbetten probieren will, hier die allererste Fahrt unseres Filius aus dem Örtchen raus:
(mal gucken, was jetzt der Unterschied ist vom Einbetten her)

[URL="http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/xm/1l/xm1lhi1slugy/large_k-S0128895.JPG?0%5b/img%5d%5b/url"]http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/xm/1l/xm1lhi1slugy/large_k-S0128895.JPG?0[/img]

  <a href="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1412708"><img src="http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/xm/1l/xm1lhi1slugy/large_k-S0128895.JPG?0"></a>

http://fstatic0.mtb-news.de/f/xm/1l/xm1lhi1slugy/large_k-S0128895.JPG?0


EDIT: Nix mit Einbetten oder wie!? Muss ich die Bilder jetzt extra auf nem externen Bilder-Upload unterbringen und dann verlinken oder geht das doch auch mit Bildern ausm hiesigen Profil?


----------



## BOOZE (7. Juli 2013)

Du kannst direkt aus deinem Fotoalbum verlinken.
Rechts mittig ist so ein blauer Balken und da steht Teilen und einbetten.
Darunter kommt so ein kleineres graues Rechteck, da steht Einbetten mit BBCode oder HMTML
Den klickst du mal an, dann springt ein kleines Popup auf und oben steht ein BBCode, den kopierst du und fügst ihn ohne nichts ind ein posting ein.
fertig


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. Juli 2013)

TEST





Geht. Danke!

Was ich da vorher wohl anders gemacht hatte, hab ja meine geposteten Codes ebenfalls von der Einbetten-Ecke da unten rechts...


----------



## 68-er (8. Juli 2013)

seit er sein neues radel hat
ist kicken fast abgeschrieben ...

hier der zwischenstop einer "kleinen"
10km tour die donau entlang


----------



## Surfjunk (8. Juli 2013)

Wir sind am Wochenende bei bestem Wetter bei einem Lokalen Enduro Rennen gestartet.

Da es keine Kinder Wertung gab und er auch der einizige 8 Jährige war fuhr er im Gesamtfeld mit.

Es gab 2 Dh Statge´s und 1 Uh Stage.

Der Hammer war aber das mein Sohn nicht der letzte war! 
Im Uh vorletzter und im Dh hat er 4-5 hinter sich gelassen!


----------



## Y_G (8. Juli 2013)

@Surfjunk: cool - impressive


----------



## Banglabagh75 (8. Juli 2013)

@ Surf-Junk: Super, Lob an den "kleinen ganz Großen"! 

@ 68-er: Yeah, Radeln statt Fußball!


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2013)

und noch en paar bilder aus Salzburg 

da wohnen wir 






Gestern und Heute zusammen gefasst 












































































lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. Juli 2013)

Wahnsinn, ihr wohnt ja quasi mitten im MTB-Eldorado!? 

Ja, das is MountainBiken pur, sehr schön! 

Ist das n Klettersteig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2013)

Hi nein kein klettersteig der weg zum staubfall jap die ulaubs pension liegt super alle touren gehen ohne auto 
Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juli 2013)

hi ein paar von heute hab ich noch morgen geht's zurück nachhause war ne super ulraubs Woche 220km 5600 hm sind wir gefahren 






















































lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (12. Juli 2013)

Supertolle Trails!

Und dein Kleiner scheint ja fahrtechnisch ganz gut drauf zu sein!

Wahnsinn, was für Wege der mit dem doch relativ großen Radl (nur meine Meinung) schafft.
Aber bei der Fahrleistung, was ihr da durchzieht, hätte er mit kleineren Rädern wohl einen argen Nachteil zu euch Erwachsenen.

Neidisch-bin, mein 5-Jähriger macht "Offroad-Fortschritte" im Schneckentempo. Aber man muss sich da als Vater einfach zurücknehmen, die Kleinen zu überfordern wär das Schlimmste.

Bei manchen Bildern dachte ich "hm, nur konzentrierter oder schon überanstrengter Gesichtsausdruck"? Andererseits fiel mir neulich auf, dass unser Kleiner auf den Fotos sogar schon im klitzekleinen Pylonenkurs vorm Haus überfordert guckt, obwohl ihm das total Spaß macht - von daher täuscht man sich aufgrund der Bilder wohl.
(Aber hey, MEIN angestrengter verkrampfter Gesichtsausdruck bei den Wettbewerben in meiner Jugend war ECHT, hab mir immer geschworen, nie mehr die Qual, aber dann natürlich doch wieder angetreten )

Super Bilder, total schön anzuschauen, macht voll Lust, könntest für nen MTB-Touren-Prospekt beisteuern!


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Supertolle Trails!
> 
> Und dein Kleiner scheint ja fahrtechnisch ganz gut drauf zu sein!
> 
> ...


 

ja es ist immer ein schmaler grad aber wir lassen ihm immer die Wahl fahren oder schieben und helfen wen er hilfe braucht und wen Kids das wissen geht alles leichter 

der Gesichtsausdruck ist eher Konzentration da gibt es auch von mir bilder von dem trail da schau ich auch net besser drein 

die letzten drei runden mußte er schon öfter auf uns warten beim rauf fahren Wahnsinn und beim trail fahren bin ich immer vorne und wen ich möchte das er was nicht fährt oder weis das das noch zu schwer ist steige ich ab und wir schieben alle eggal ob ich es normalerweiße fahren würde oder nicht .

 so und jetzt ist mal ne Woche pause dan steht schon wieder das nächste rennen an 

lg herbert


----------



## schwerter (16. Juli 2013)

Wunderschöne Familienfotos


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Juli 2013)

Heute beim 5 rennen dieses jahr 






















hat spaß gemacht sowohl uns als auch jun.

lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (20. Juli 2013)

Wir waren heut im Karwendel unterwegs


----------



## AlexMC (20. Juli 2013)

gemütliche Familientour heute:


----------



## Toni172 (24. Juli 2013)

Training im Garten


Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Banglabagh75 (24. Juli 2013)

@ Tony172: Gut, Trailtraining for beginners, früh übt sich! 

@ Locke Tirol: Wieder mal sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## trolliver (25. Juli 2013)

Gute Idee mit der Palette. Philipp übt schon das Vorderrad hochzureißen, eine Palette habe ich auch noch... Danke für die Anregung!

Oliver


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juli 2013)

Wir waren auch mit freunden unterwegs 

Steinwandklamm strecke























und am nächsten tag dann nochmal die Schneebergstrecke 


















die aber etwas kürzer ausgefallen ist da ich einen rahmenbruch hatte 

lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

Dein Kleiner stolz noch mitm Rennschildl am Lenker, Herbert?

Sei ihm vergönnt!


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Dein Kleiner stolz noch mitm Rennschildl am Lenker, Herbert?
> 
> Sei ihm vergönnt!


 
jap 

was meinst mit Herbert?

lg


----------



## Banglabagh75 (25. Juli 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> was meinst mit Herbert?



Na ich schreib einen Satz an dich und versehe ihn zuletzt mit der Anrede "Komma Herbert", weil du doch Herbert heißt!?


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Na ich schreib einen Satz an dich und versehe ihn zuletzt mit der Anrede "Komma Herbert", weil du doch Herbert heißt!?


 na dan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobinator (28. Juli 2013)

Tach zusammen.

Dann reih ich mich mal ein in die Riege stolzer Fahrradpapis!

Das Video zeigt den Nachwuchs beim zweiten Besuch in Winterberg.

Gruß, Tobi

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30114


----------



## Tiri (28. Juli 2013)

Mensch Herbert, habe mir heute eure Bilder angesehen  Ganz toll


----------



## Banglabagh75 (30. Juli 2013)

tobinator schrieb:


> Tach zusammen.
> 
> Dann reih ich mich mal ein in die Riege stolzer Fahrradpapis!
> 
> ...




Süß!

Wie alt/groß ist denn der Kleine? Was fährt er da fürn Radl?


----------



## tobinator (30. Juli 2013)

Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Süß!
> 
> Wie alt/groß ist denn der Kleine? Was fährt er da fürn Radl?



Fabi wird nächsten Monat 6.

Er fährt auf dem 20er HotRock, das er von seiner Schwester geerbt hat.
Jetzt wird das Rad erstmals richtig benutzt

Verändert ist an dem Rad nicht viel. Bloß Vorbau, Lenker und Griffe, sowie die Pedale hab ich bis jetzt getauscht.

Auf alle Fälle ist der Junge voll im Radfieber und sitzt fast jeden Tag im Sattel. Nur für längere Touren hat er keine Ausdauer. Sobald er länger Strampeln muss, wird ihm langweilig. Am liebsten immer nur bergab...





Gruß Tobi


P.S.: Videos kann man hier nicht direkt einbetten oder?


----------



## tobinator (30. Juli 2013)

Testeinbettung:

<iframe src="http://videos.mtb-news.de/embed/player/30214" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30214" target="_blank">Filthy Trails 06/13</a> von <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/u/237694" target="_blank">tobinator</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/30214

Hmm. Scheint komplizierter zu sein, als mit den Fotos... oder es liegt an mir!

Das Filmchen zeigt einen Ausschnitt aus den Filthy Trails. 

Gruß Tobi


----------



## Wilfired (30. Juli 2013)

@ Tobinator:

Pfeif auf das Einbetten, nen Link anklicken kriegen wir hier grad noch hin. 

Tolle Szenen von deinem Kleinen! Ich weiß, was es für so nen Pimpf bedeutet, überhaupt nur ein Steilstück zu fahren oder solche Rampen runter, weil meiner ist 1 Jahr jünger und hat noch nen weiten Weg vor sich, bis er so weit ist wie deiner. Aber ich freu mich schon drauf!

Weiterhin viel Spaß und gute Fortschritte beim Biken, dem kleinen Fabian!


----------



## mäxx__ (1. August 2013)

Zwar nicht Threadkonform, da keine Kids on tour - vielmehr Kids in Park







Yannik 8 Jahre




Florian 12 Jahre


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. August 2013)

Einfach nur Top: Bilder, Qualität, Action, Fahrkönnen!


----------



## Toni172 (1. August 2013)

Ich hoffe mal das mein Sohn das auch hin bekommt wenn er so alt ist wie Dein grosser. Vielleicht kann ich dann nochwas von ihm lernen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (1. August 2013)

...der Kurze liegt uns schon seit Dezember in den Ohren: "Wann fahren wir wieder mal in den Bikepark?"

Wir fahren ja sonst auch recht abwechlungsreich und er ist sogar im Kinder-Mountainbiketraining.

Aber ab und an in den Bikepark macht schon sehr viel Spass - und ja, anfangs gucken die "echten Downhiller", wenn gerade der Kleinere mit seinem Hardtail am Lift steht - aber wenn sie ihn dann fahren sehen und unten am Parkplatz mit "High 5" loben, dann grinst nicht nur der junge Mann...
  @Toni172
ja, der Große hatte gestern richtig seinen Spass und er ist nicht nur flott unterwegs, sondern, was der Mama und dem Papa wichtiger ist, auch mit Hirn dabei.
Noch lässt er sich was sagen....


----------



## herbert2010 (2. August 2013)

Hier mal ein paar bewegte bilder von meinem jun. auf einiger unserer haus trails

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5aSPl1tLI_E"]2013 08 02 - YouTube[/nomedia]


lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. August 2013)

Tolle Single-Trails, Herbert (= dein Name )!

Erinnert mich an meine Jugendzeit im ländlichen Landkreis, da hatten wir auch so schöne Singletrails überall!


----------



## herbert2010 (10. August 2013)

wir waren auch mal wieder unterwegs 






















lg


----------



## Banglabagh75 (11. August 2013)

Schön!

Sag mal, ist das Zufall oder drückt dein Sohn seit neuerdings seine Freude am Biken im Gesicht deshalb aus, weil wir darüber gesprochen haben? 

Nein, nein, lasst euch nicht ärgern, bleibt so wie ihr seid! Aber im Ernst: Sieht richtig gut aus, wenn er so strahlt/schelmisch grinst!
(natürlich nur, wenn man wirklich Lust hat, schelmisch zu grinsen)


----------



## herbert2010 (12. August 2013)

es gibt bei mir keine  komandos zum grinsen und zu 90 % sucht er die strecken aus wen wir bei uns zu hause fahren aber seit er jetzt auch noch bmx fährt ist er etwas wilder drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (16. August 2013)

So, wir haben den Ferragosto auch mal wieder genutzt, um mit der ganzen 
Familie die heimischen Trails zu rocken.
Das Hochwasser der Alz (LK Traunstein + LK Altötting) hat doch gewaltig seine Spuren hinterlassen.
Es lag brutal oft und dann auch viel Sand im Trail, sodass es mitunter schwierig war, flüssig zu fahren.
Eine komplette Brücke ist weggerissen und liegt noch immer in Trümmern in der Alz.
Aber "coole trails" waren es dann doch


----------



## svenundjenny (16. August 2013)

Valentino (6) auf seinem 20"-Corratec - weil kein Kids-Zaskar zu kriegen war ...


----------



## LockeTirol (19. August 2013)

Wir waren am Freitag im Bikepark Samerberg. Ging ganz gut und hat dem Zwerg (5 Jahre) viel Spaß gemacht. Vor allem wegen dem coolen "wilden" Helm. Ich musste allerdings ganz schön hinterher laufen und hatte davon ziemlichen Muskelkater


----------



## hawiro (19. August 2013)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wir waren am Freitag im Bikepark Samerberg.[ ... ]



Wer denkt sich den sowas aus?  Der obere Stacheldraht ist doch genau in Hals-Höhe, wenn der Zwerg mal aus versehen geradeaus fährt oder wegen irgendwas von der Strecke abkommt. Und wenn er nach einem Sturz in die Botanik rutscht, fängt ihn dann der untere Draht sanft ab.


----------



## LockeTirol (19. August 2013)

Das stimmt, ist mir vorher nicht aufgefallen. Wobei der Zaun weit weg ist, das täuscht auf dem Foto etwas.


----------



## AlexMC (1. September 2013)

Über Wiese






und durch etwas höheres Gras






Nein da ging kein Weg durch


----------



## Banglabagh75 (1. September 2013)




----------



## AlexMC (2. September 2013)

Sohnemann flott unterwegs:






bis ihm die Sache wieder über den Kopf gewachsen ist :


----------



## Banglabagh75 (3. September 2013)

Sehr schönes Bild (das erste - und das zweite ist lustig).


----------



## AlexMC (3. September 2013)

Danke, es war übrigens *seine* Idee, durch die Botanik zu queren. Und auf dem zweiten Bild *war* ein schmaler Pfad drunter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marco1977 (4. September 2013)

von unserem Kurzen auch mal was


----------



## trifi70 (4. September 2013)

Schick, das bringt mich auf eine Idee...


----------



## LockeTirol (4. September 2013)

marco1977 schrieb:


> von unserem Kurzen auch mal was



Gut gefahren der Zwerg!


----------



## Toni172 (5. September 2013)

Der Link von Samuel in Leibstadt funktioniert bei mir nicht.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Y_G (5. September 2013)

es macht einfach Spaß so etwas zu schauen, schade das meiner lieber Straße fährt...


----------



## Banglabagh75 (5. September 2013)

Früh übt sich, wer ein Meister werden will - super für das Alter!

Der Video ist auch nett gemacht, aber ich persönlich bin ja immer net so der Fan von Onboard-Kameraführung, weil irgendwie kann ich so von den Sprüngen selber gar nix erkennen (Onboar-Führung ist ja meistens mehr zum Lernen der Ideallinie auf ner bekannten Rennstrecke, so kenn ich das zumindest vom Nürburgring).

Hast auch nen Video von außen gefilmt, wo man den Filius und seine Künste besser sehen kann?

Gruß

Willi


----------



## marco1977 (5. September 2013)

Toni172 schrieb:


> Der Link von Samuel in Leibstadt funktioniert bei mir nicht.
> Gesendet von meinem Nexus 4 mit Tapatalk 2



keine Ahnung warum bei dir der Link nicht funktioniert



Y_G schrieb:


> es macht einfach Spaß so etwas zu schauen, schade das meiner lieber Straße fährt...


Samuel fährt nur Straße, wenn er weis das es zum Wald oder sonstiges geht. Das ist auch nicht viel besser 


Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Hast auch nen Video von außen gefilmt, wo man den Filius und seine Künste besser sehen kann?



das Video ist eigentlich nur entstanden, weil er UNBEDINGT auch mal was von sich im IBC Forum sehen wollte. Nun fragt er gefühlte alle Stund nach, wie viele gefällt mir Sternchen er jetzt hat und was für kommentare da stehen 
Ich bin kein großer Filmer und zusammenschneider. Wobei ich zu geben muss dass das schon ein wenig Spaß gemacht hat das Video zu bearbeiten 

Hier noch eins im Wald


----------



## herbert2010 (6. September 2013)

das video gefällt mir richtig gut und dein zwerg einfach super ich finde es immer wieder schön zu sehen was die zwerge mit ihren bleischweren kisten so draufhaben 

bei meinem ist es mitlerweile so das er die anfahrt über asphalt genau so gut leiden kann wie ich 

lg


----------



## Heiko-78 (6. September 2013)

marco1977 schrieb:


> Nun fragt er gefühlte alle Stund nach, wie viele gefällt mir Sternchen er jetzt hat und was für kommentare da stehen



Da hab ich doch direkt mal nen Sternchen vergeben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko1102 (7. September 2013)

Hier mal was von meinem Kleinen...Johann (5) mit seinem 16" im Trailpark Mehring!


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. September 2013)

Einfach klasse Eindrücke hier
Für mich sind die Touren mit den Kindern auch immer etwas ganz besonderes und es freut mich, dass sie selber auch mit Papa in den Wald wollen Mit meinem Sohn(7) sind auch schon gößere Touren möglich und die Schwester(5) fängt so langsam an Aber die Zukunft hält da noch einiges bereit, wenn sie weiterhin Spaß daran haben
Hier mal ein paar bewegte Bilder vom Frühjahr mit meinem Sohn zum Kletterwald!
Allen weiterhin viel Spaß mit dem Nachwuchs
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## oliverb. (7. September 2013)

@willi, sieht gut aus! In welchem Kletterpark seid ihr denn da?
Gruß Oliver


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. September 2013)

oliverb. schrieb:


> @willi, sieht gut aus! In welchem Kletterpark seid ihr denn da?
> Gruß Oliver



Kletterwald Freischütz


----------



## Banglabagh75 (7. September 2013)

@ Heiko und Willi:

Tolles Bild, schönes Video!

Was sich der Kleine da im Klettergarten traut, da wird´s mir ja schon vom Zuschauen (Höhen)schwindelig! 

Die Musik wird für meinen Geschmack auf die Dauer etwas aufdringlich (kurz während der MTB-Passagen okay, aber während der langen Klettergarten-Passage vielleicht etwas ruhigeres?); aber als mir dann die "leiser"-Taste eingefallen ist, war´s erträglich. 
Musik ist natürlich immer Geschmackssache...
(und auf Youtube wird kommerzielle Musik in Privat-Videos eh meist recht schnell gesperrt )


----------



## oliverb. (7. September 2013)

Prima, Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (10. September 2013)

Endlich war es soweit - Florian (12J.) und Papa (46J.) konnten sein Firmungsgeschenk einlösen:

Tada - 3 Tage in Saalbach-Hinterglemm zum HM-Vernichten

Das Bionicon haben wir erst noch einem Upgrade und Service unterzogen:

- Kette
- mittleres + Großes KB
- Kassette
- Gabeldichtungen
- Bremsbeläge v+h
- Sattel
- Flatpedale
- Reifen

wurden komplett erneuert - das Fahrwerk auf sein Gewicht eingestellt und fertig war "sein Bike".

Das Wetter war traumhaft sommerlich (28°C) und die Trails relativ frei...

_*Tag 1:*_

Los gings auf der Blueline, die dem jungen Mann den nötigen Respekt einflösste und den ersten Übermut nahm.
Es folgten Milkaline und der Panoramatrail im Wechsel.

*Tag 2:*
Zum einrollen fuhren wir erst mehrmals wieder den Panoramatrail und einmal die Blueline, ehe wir mit dem Schattberg Express in Richtung Hackelberg Trail und Hütteneinkehr starteten.
Dann gings bergab und in den Buchegg Trail bis Hinterglemm.
Wer meint, der Knabe sei nun platt gewwesen, der täuscht sich
Nun schauten wir beim freien Downhilltraining an der Z-Line am Zwölferkogel vorbei.
Die Strecke sah bombig aus und so fuhren wir zum Abschluß noch 2x die Z-Line.
Zur Entspannung ging es dann ins Käpt`n Hook Freibad nach Saalbach.

_*Tag 3:*_
"Papa, fahren wir noch ein paar mal die Z-line?"
"von mir aus."
Tja, leider wurde nichts daraus, denn nun durften nur noch die akkreditierten Downhiller auf die Strecke.
Was nun???

Blueline war o.k. - also los.
Doch dann trauten wir uns auch auf die adidas Freeride-Strecke.
Kurzer Check von Bike und Sitz der Protektoren und ab gings.
Meine Güte, war das eine Gaudi - niemand auf der Strecke, so dass wir uns die diversen Schlüsselstellen in Ruhe ansehen konnten, die Linie wählen (Papa, du fährst vor!) um dann bei der zweiten Abfahrt zu wissen, wo es lang geht.
Zum Abschluss fuhren wir noch vom Panoramatrail zum Spielberghaus auf einen Apfelstrudel mit Eis.

_*Unser Fazit:*_
Die von uns gefahrenen Strecken sind durchaus mit Kindern zu befahren, vorrausgesetzt sie haben ordentliches Material, Schutzausrüstung und etwas Erfahrung im "bikeparkähnlichen Gelände".

Panoratrail unterer Teil



Hackelberg Trail



Buchegg Trail



Z-Line






adidas Freeride


----------



## mäxx__ (10. September 2013)

.


----------



## trolliver (10. September 2013)

Echt traumhaft! So stell' ich mir das auch mal vor (bis auf den Downhill, wenn Sohnemann das machen möchte, schau ich zu...). Saalbach kenne ich nur vom Skifahren. Ich war mit meinem Philipp ( 4 1/2) dieses Jahr in Kärnten, die Rader natürlich dabei, doch war es ihm entschieden zu heiß (meist >35°C), daher blieben die am Zelt. Aber schon toll, solch ein Papa-Sohn-Urlaub.

Tolle Bilder, zum Verlieben schön!


----------



## Banglabagh75 (10. September 2013)

Seh ich auch so!

Freu mich auch schon auf solche Vater-Sohn-Urlaube!

Wobei bei uns dasselbe: Heftigen Downhill würde ich auslassen. Aber bisschen Berg runterbrettern (was unsere starren Retro-MTBs halt so hergeben), ab und zu mal anhalten und wunderbare Natur rundrum genießen - damit könnt ich mich schon anfreunden.

Von daher: Sehr schöne Bilder!


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. September 2013)

@mäxx
Einfach genial und darauf freue ich mich auch schon

Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## marco1977 (14. September 2013)

von so einem Urlaub träumt glaube ich, jeder


----------



## mäxx__ (16. September 2013)

Wisst ihr was das Beste ist?

Meine Frau meinte, wir könnten ja nächstes Jahr mit der ganzen Familie in Saalbach-Hinterglemm Urlaub machen

Das wäre für die Kinder natürlich DER Knaller

In den Pfingstferien werden wir uns vorraussichtlich ein paar Tage in Hollersbach in der Firmenunterkunft meiner Frau einmieten - da ist z.B. der Wildkogel nicht weit weg und wandern kann man dort auch sehr gut.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. September 2013)

Hallo

so hab auch mal wider die cam. auf ner Familien runde dabei gehabt 





















lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. September 2013)

Herbert, tolle Singletrails, tolle Fotos!

Zu den ersten beiden (der Sprungmeister ist ja unstrittigerweise leider verschwommen):
Hast du das mit Automatikfunktion geknipst?
Ich hab ja auch ne zeitlang schier verzweifelt an diesen schlechten Automatikprogrammen (sogar extra die Kamera auf Garantie reklamiert und gratis das neueste Modell bekommen, die Fuji HS30 hatte aber von Programm/Software her dieselben Fehler wie ihr Vorgängermodell). Ein Bekannter "überredete" mich dann, doch mal ein paar minimale Einstellungen manuell zu machen.

Im Fall deiner ersten beiden Fotos wäre das:
Stell die Belichtungszeit manuell auf 1/250 oder 1/500, du wirst sehen, das wirkt wahre Wunder!
(Zugleich möglicherweise aber dann ISO800 nötig, weil der Wald an sich ja recht dunkel ist)


----------



## herbert2010 (22. September 2013)

Ich mag die aufnahmen so das gibt Speed hätte wohl das 70-200 
2.8  nehmen sollen aber ich mag das weitwinkel mehr und das Licht war nicht besonders 

War für mich ein test ob ich die spiegelreflex immer mitnehmen mag dan Kauf ich mir ne d100 /die kann auch Videos dafür ist meine 30d zu alt 

LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Banglabagh75 (22. September 2013)

Alles klar, du kennst dich aus mitm Fotographieren, wohl besser als ich (was kein Kunststück ist  )..

Na dann, Geschmäcker sind ja verschieden, Hauptsache man findet für sich selbst das Optimum.

Es gibt da übrigens ja auch diese coole Mitzieh-Technik, wo der MTBer scharf bleibt und nur der Hintergrund verschwimmt (hatt ich damals in den 90ern schon als Jugendlicher in der bike gelesen), ich probier das zur Zeit öfters aus, find´s aber recht schwierig, weil man ja genau syncron zur Bewegung mitziehen muss, damit der Bewegend scharf bleibt. Wenn´s gelingt, sieht´s aber gut aus, manchmal, immer will ich das so auch net...


----------



## trifi70 (22. September 2013)

Ich find Mitziehbilder prima, wenn sie gut gemacht sind. Man sieht die Details von Rad und Fahrer und der verschwimmende Hintergrund gibt dem Bild ordentlich Dynamik  Am besten macht man das mit einer Spiegelreflex mit Durchsichtssucher. Wenn man nur den Monitor hat, wird es schwieriger. Dann lieber den gar nicht beachten und am Kameragehäuse vorbei "zielen". Brennweite klein genug wählen, damit wirklich alles drauf ist. Exakten Ausschnitt macht man eh hinterher am Rechner. Schnelle Serienbildfunktion erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wenigstens ein Bild ein Volltreffer ist.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (23. September 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Schnelle Serienbildfunktion erhöht die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass wenigstens ein Bild ein Volltreffer ist.



Auch ne gute Idee, um die Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit (eines gestochen scharfen Mitziehers) zu erhöhen.

Spiegelreflex hab ich leider gar net, ich mach das mit ner Bridge-Kamera, theoretisch kann ich da ja auch alles manuell einstellen, is aber echt schwierig, das bewegende Ziel scharf mitzuziehen. Übung macht wohl den Meister (wenn´s net an der Kamera liegt).


----------



## Toni172 (26. September 2013)

Heute Abend auf den Hometrails. Ole (knapp 7 Jahre) hat es mal wieder krachen lassen.
Papa wollte es an anderer Stelle nachmachen und hat sich dabei abgelegt. 





Leider nur mit Handycam im Wald.


----------



## Banglabagh75 (27. September 2013)

Supersprung!

Schade wg. der Bildqualität, nimm nächstes Mal doch nen Fotoapparat mit, dann tät ich gerne nochmal ein (besseres) Bild sehen!

Aber auf alle Fälle: Respekt vor dem Mut des Kleinen!


----------



## herbert2010 (29. September 2013)

heute mal mit jun. alleine während Mama krank im bett liegt 







kurz danach sein erster plattfuß die Freude war groß 

















lg herbert


----------



## Banglabagh75 (29. September 2013)

Das letzte Bild ist cool!

Beim ersten Bild erscheint das Radl gar nicht mehr so (zu) groß wie sonst, wenn er´s vor sich stehen hat. Sieht sogar richtig stimmig aus, naja, fahren kann er damit ja auch recht gut. Da sieht man mal, wie man sich in Perspektiven täuschen kann.


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Oktober 2013)

Heute bei Traum Wetter rund um den Lainzer Tiergarten





















wen man schon seine eigene gasse hat















































lg herbert


----------



## marco1977 (17. Oktober 2013)

Hab mal wieder die Zeit am PC verbracht und das ist dabei raus gekommen.
Für den Samuel gibt's fast nichts tolleres, wenn er Sternle für's Video bekommt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (17. Oktober 2013)

cooler Abflug ... meiner hätte da andere Worte verwendet


----------



## Ann (17. Oktober 2013)

tolles video. bei meiner kleinen hättest du die worte bei so nem sturz auch zensieren müsen ...... braves, tapferes kind hast du!

würde ihn ja gerne mit ganz vielen sternen belohnen, aber wie geht das


----------



## trolliver (17. Oktober 2013)

Tolles Video! Philipp hat sich das gerade mit Interesse angesehen. "Kann ich das auch, Papa?" "Klar kannst du das, sowas ähnliches bist du auch schon gefahren..." "Hm, ich glaub' aber nich..."

Schade, solche Strecken haben wir hier nicht. Allerdings würde Philipp auch ganz anders fluchen.  Er ist noch in einem Alter, wo die meisten das niedlich finden, bis auf Mama und Oma, die sind immer entsetzt.


----------



## Y_G (17. Oktober 2013)

Ann schrieb:


> würde ihn ja gerne mit ganz vielen sternen belohnen, aber wie geht das



klick mal auf die Überschrift, dann kommst Du zu dem Video und oben rechts gibbet was mit Sternchen zum draufpatschen


----------



## Ann (17. Oktober 2013)

Y_G schrieb:


> klick mal auf die Überschrift, dann kommst Du zu dem Video und oben rechts gibbet was mit Sternchen zum draufpatschen



danke für die erklärung und nen dicken fetten stern für den kleinen!


----------



## AlexMC (19. Oktober 2013)

Herbstvergnügen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (20. Oktober 2013)

Genau! Immer mitten durch...  Philipp reißt mittlerweile auch die Beine hoch, das hat ihn bis vor gar nicht so langer Zeit noch nicht gejuckt, nasse Füße zu bekommen. Aber wunderschöne Herbstluft draußen. Philipp fährt auch richtig gern, vor allem in der Dämmerung.


----------



## marco1977 (20. Oktober 2013)

Genau die Bilder sind es, die einem in Erinnerungen bleiben 

Zum Thema in Dämmerung fahren.

Stellt euch folgende Situation vor.
Sonntag Morgen ca.  5:30 Uhr, Anfang Januar. Ihr liegt im schönen warmen Bett und träumt vielleicht von genau diesen oder ähnlichen Situationen die AlexMC mit seinen Bildern zeigt.

Auf einmal rumpelt es so LAUT, das ihr aus den süßen träumen entrissen werdet, und der Puls schießt in Bruchteilen von sec. ins unermessliche hoch.
Bevor ihr wirklich registriert, dass das aus dem Flur kam, geschweige, das ihr überhaupt im Bett liegt.
Reißt jemand die Schlafzimmer Türe auf!
Vor Schreck sitzt Ihr mit eurer Frau senkrecht im Bett,
Woooooomm.....
Licht ist an! Gefühlt in einer Lichtstärke, die ausreichend wäre, um ein Stadion aus zu leuchten.
Durch eure zugekniffenen Augen, könnt ihr in etwa erkennen, das was kleines, leuchtendes das Zimmer betritt!
Ihr seid eure Gedanken am sortieren!
Euer Hirn registriert die Worte: "WIR NACHTFAHRT, Licht so!!!"
So langsam gewöhnen sich eure Augen einigermaßen an das Licht und nehmt war, das ihr daheim im Bett seid.
Jetzt erkennt Ihr auch, das es euer 5 jähriger Sprössling ist, der das Zimmer stürmte.
Eure erste Frage:"Was ist los?"
"Hab ich doch schon gesagt! WIR machen heute eine NACHTFAHRT mit Licht und so!"
JETZT registriert ihr auch, der Zwerg steht vor dem Bett mit einem RIEßEN FETTEN GRINSEN! 
Angezogen mit Fahrradhelm, Schal, gefütterte Regenjacke, Handschuhe, Leuchtjacke, Matschhose, Schuhe bei denen die Schnürsenkel noch offen sind (da es mit dem Binden noch nicht wirklich klappt).
Eure Frau grinst, legt sich wieder hin und deckt sich wieder zu: "dein Part! Du hattest es letzte Woche versprochen, das ihr a mal, ne Nacht fahrt macht!"
Der Zwerg:"musst dich warm anziehen, draußen ist es kalt und es hat geschneit!"

Ich konnte ihn noch überreden, das wir ein wenig später los fahren 
und geschneit hatte es nicht wirklich


----------



## AlexMC (20. Oktober 2013)

Hey tolle Geschichte, kann man so richtig nachvollziehen 
Und wie im Bild zu sehen hat sich das frühe Aufsthen doch auch gelohnt, das Panorama ist toll.


----------



## trolliver (20. Oktober 2013)

Jau, dazu wäre Philipp auch imstande! Allerdings mache ich meine / unsere Nachtfahrten mit ihm am späten Abend, da ist diese Horrormöglichkeit ausgeschlossen. Meine Frau würde allerdings genauso reagieren: "Dein Part" und irgendwelche Horrorszenarien erfinden (es schneit...).

Wie bin ich neidisch um solch eine Umgebung...


----------



## Y_G (21. Oktober 2013)

und das verisst man sein leben lang nicht mehr


----------



## AlexMC (26. Oktober 2013)

Bei dem schönen Herbstwetter am "Übungshügel"

wer runter will, muß zuerst rauf:






kritischer Blick:






und ab:






etwas dynamischer:






und dann das steilere Stück:






und ab:






was Papa kann, kann ich schon lange :


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

Du meinst: was mein Sohn kann, kann ich schon lange.... oder


----------



## AlexMC (26. Oktober 2013)

Na so lange jetzt auch wieder nicht, vor etwas über einem Jahr war ich derjenige, der an dem Hügel geübt hat .


----------



## trolliver (26. Oktober 2013)

Das glaube ich gern. Wo Philipp ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken runterbraust, fahre ich noch lange nicht... Es geht doch nichts über einen niedrigen Schwerpunkt. Das Bild hat dein Sohn aber gut hingekriegt!


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Oktober 2013)

hallo
so ein traum tag heute 
































äpfel mmm





oder besser doch was richtiges  aber nach 1000hm und 54 km draf man das schon 






lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (27. Oktober 2013)

tolle bilder und wirklich wunderschöne herbstimpressionen


----------



## marco1977 (27. Oktober 2013)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>


Mega Bild!
schade dass das Fahrrad da noch so rum liegt


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Oktober 2013)

marco1977 schrieb:


> Mega Bild!
> schade dass das Fahrrad da noch so rum liegt


 
danke war das bike von einem freund der das bild gemacht hat


----------



## Roelof (28. Oktober 2013)

die obligatorische Leberkäs-Semmel beim Donau-Fritzi... ur gut!


----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2013)

so Heute hat der Wecker um 3 Uhr geläutet und dan gings ab auf einen Home Trail ein Freund hat uns noch begleitet hat wirklich spaß gemacht 

http://youtu.be/xk7srI2zf8g

lg herbert


----------



## marco1977 (1. November 2013)

Das sind seeeehr prägende Erlebnise für den Junior!


----------



## trolliver (1. November 2013)

Herrbert, auf deine Videos freue ich mich immer wieder! 

Oliver


----------



## AlexMC (1. November 2013)

Tolles Video und eine schöne Strecke mit den Spitzkehren 
Was für eine Beleuchtung benutzt ihr denn?


----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2013)

Danke

Wir haben so 1000 LM billig Lampen von amazon hab die jetzt 2 Jahre gehen super und für die Anreise haben wir noch 2 sigma camera evo am Lenker gehabt.

LG herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2013)

Heute mal im nebel und dann drüber 




































lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (9. November 2013)

Da es heute wider Erwarten doch ein toller Herbsttag wurde durch Feld und Wald unterwegs

Die unvermeidliche Wasserquerung:





zugewachsene Waldwege:






Und Abfahrtsübungen:


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Jepp! Toll! Und fotografieren kann er auch...


----------



## mmm-bikes.com (9. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Da es heute wider Erwarten doch ein toller Herbsttag wurde durch Feld und Wald unterwegs
> 
> Die unvermeidliche Wasserquerung:
> 
> ...



endlich mal n gescheites kinderbike mit ner sattelüberhöhung, so muss dass sein.
damit kann man auch mal in ner Notsituation das bike gut abfangen ohne sich das gemächt anzuschlagen!


----------



## AlexMC (9. November 2013)

Ja er bevorzugt eher die handlicheren Laufradgrößen (wie ich auch ).


----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2013)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Ja er bevorzugt eher die handlicheren Laufradgrößen (wie ich auch ).


Fiel mir auch direkt auf.   Sehe bei mir mit 1,84 auch keinen Grund umzusteigen. 

Schöne Fotos, Wetter gut genutzt. Auch für uns wars überraschend. Mangels größerem Rad hier im Urlaub fuhr ich heut ma ne Runde auf dem CNOC 16  Es geht, aber Fotos gibts glücklicherweise keine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Ich kenne auch genügend Erwachsene, die auf 16"-Rädern (Laufrädern) unterwegs sind, mußt dir nix bei denken.


----------



## trifi70 (9. November 2013)

Laufradgröße ist das geringste Problem. Aber Kurbellänge und Lenkerhöhe (besser -tiefe) schon... Glaube Bangla hat son Er-auf-16" Rad-Foto als Avatar.


----------



## trolliver (9. November 2013)

Von mir gibt's ja auch eins hier in irgendeinem Thread... Ich fahre deutlich entspannter auf dem neuen 20er.


----------



## Jabomania (10. November 2013)

.


----------



## mäxx__ (12. November 2013)

letztens das schöne Herbstwetter für eine feine kleine Trailrunde vor unserer Haustür genutzt.


----------



## herbert2010 (17. November 2013)

so nachdem ich jetzt fast 2 Wochen pause hatte wegen einer Zerrung und letztes Wochenende Mama und Sohn alleine unterwegs waren hab ich heut mal wieder die cam. eingepackt 

richtig geiles nebel wetter 
































lg herbert


----------



## trolliver (17. November 2013)

Ich dachte schon.... Herbert sei uns abhanden gekommen. Jau! Neblig und dunkel, das mögen wir auch!


----------



## LockeTirol (17. November 2013)

Wir haben heute auch einen kleinen Nightride gemacht. Kalt war's


----------



## herbert2010 (17. November 2013)

das sieht nach richtig spaß aus super


----------



## Roelof (20. November 2013)

Kuhl @LockeTirol: womit leutet dein Zwerg da herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (20. November 2013)

Das ist so eine billige China Lampe aus der Bucht. Hat 1000 Lumen


----------



## Roelof (21. November 2013)

Wie zufrieden ist er damit?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> Wie zufrieden ist er damit?




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xk7srI2zf8g&feature=youtu.be


das sind auch alles billig lampen gehen super die dinger wir haben unsere seit gut 2 jahren sind noch immer gut 


lg


----------



## Roelof (21. November 2013)

@herbert2010: Magst mich vielleicht mal zum nightriden mitnehmen?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. November 2013)

Roelof schrieb:


> @_herbert2010_: Magst mich vielleicht mal zum nightriden mitnehmen?




wen wir wieder eine ausfahrt planen sage ich dir gerne bescheit


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Dezember 2013)

Traum Wetter heute bei uns 


die erste ausfahrt nach dem der Zwerg vor 2 Wochen op hatte Polypen raus luft rein 

















































lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Dezember 2013)

schöne gatschrunde heute genau richtig um mein neues Enduro zu testen und jun. liebt es im gatsch zu spielen 








wer findet die Mama im Gebüsch 








lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (8. Dezember 2013)

Bei uns im Tal ist noch nichts weiß, aber etwas Matsch haben wir an einer Stelle im Wald gefunden 


























und hier nach dem hinterhältigen Angriff eines herumliegenden Astes :


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Dezember 2013)

Heute mal ohne Nebel 






lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2013)

Heute haben wir mal wieder versucht unseren 2 ältesten zum biken zu bewegen hmm Mission fehlgeschlagen  aber spaß hatten sie trozdem

























































lg herbert


----------



## trolliver (30. Dezember 2013)

Sauberer Abgang am Schluß.


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

Wir waren über Neujahr in der Toskana in der Region Punta ala wo auch die Super Enduro stattfindet und haben da die Stage´s aus 2013 nachgefahren.
Ein tolles Bikerevier und das bei 13-17° im Dezember.

Hier ein paar Eindrücke.
Das gesamte Album findet ihr hier --> Klick


----------



## svenundjenny (6. Januar 2014)

Kleine Tour heute ... Weihnachtsgeschenk einweihen


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Januar 2014)

@Surfjunk 
Dein Sohn fährt ein YT Play, oder? Mit 24"? Wie groß und wie alt ist der Bua denn?

Ich denke ja auch schon über das nächste Bike für meinen Sohn nach. Soll ein Enduro werden. 

Dein Hotrock Fully finde ich auch super!


----------



## Surfjunk (6. Januar 2014)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> @Surfjunk
> Dein Sohn fährt ein YT Play, oder? Mit 24"? Wie groß und wie alt ist der Bua denn?
> 
> Ich denke ja auch schon über das nächste Bike für meinen Sohn nach. Soll ein Enduro werden.
> ...



Der ist jetzt 9 Jahre und ca. 143cm gross.
Die LRS sind Spank Subrosa mit Saint Naben in 24".
Rahmen YT PLAY.
Habe ich auf 2-Fach umgebaut. 
Läuft Super


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenundjenny (12. Januar 2014)

So, heute eine 25km-Runde zum "Hohen Schaden" und zurück:


----------



## AlexMC (18. Januar 2014)

gemütliches Rollout vom neuen Rutscher vom Kleinsten


----------



## trolliver (18. Januar 2014)

Was sind denn das für dunkle Bereiche da hinter euch? 

(ich habe seit Tagen keinen Sonnenstrahl mehr gesehen... )

Oliver


----------



## svenundjenny (19. Januar 2014)

Heute wie jeden Sonntag - wenn das Wetter mitspielt. Aber es war schon kühler als letzte Woche. 

*Start:*





*Kleine Pause am Brunnen:*





*Probesitzen - noch zu früh, aber wir sehen wohin die Reise geht:*





*Und nun reicht's: Mama eine Nachricht senden, dass wir in einer halben Stunde zum Frühstück da sind.*





Schön war's - bis zum näxsten Sonntag


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Januar 2014)

Heute mal ohne nebel 






lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Januar 2014)

und ein kleines video von samstag mit nebel und freunden 





 
lg herbert


----------



## Diman (21. Januar 2014)

Feierabendrunde. Mann war das kalt!


----------



## trifi70 (21. Januar 2014)

Vorbildlich, mit Licht!  Immerhin is bei Euch trocken. Hier Eispanzer mit etwas Zucker drüber. Seh mich schon Spax-Schrauben in 16" Reifen drehen...


----------



## trolliver (21. Januar 2014)

Wenn sie doch eh nicht fährt...


----------



## hawkes (22. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Vorbildlich, mit Licht!  Immerhin is bei Euch trocken. Hier Eispanzer mit etwas Zucker drüber. Seh mich schon Spax-Schrauben in 16" Reifen drehen...



Ohje. Versuch das doch erstmal mit Kabelbinder:

http://www.rad-spannerei.de/blog/2007/01/25/reifen-mit-grip-bei-eis-und-schnee/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trifi70 (22. Januar 2014)

Danke, den Tipp kenn ich, hilft auf der Antriebsachse und etwas beim Bremsen, aber leider nicht viel am Hänger.  Hatte ja letztes Jahr bereits die Reifen auf Black Jack gewechselt, was im Schnee sehr gut funktioniert. Aber auf Glatteis hilft das Profil auch kaum... Allerdings steht in der BA des Burley eh drin: in Kurven nur 6 km/h und den Hänger nicht bei Kälte benutzen


----------



## trolliver (22. Januar 2014)

Ist der Hänger so gefährdet bei Glatteis? Ich dachte, der steht und fällt bzw. bremst durch die Zugmaschine. Bei richtigem Glatteis, wie es offenbar in der Berliner Region öfter vorkommt, würde ich wirklich nicht mehr fahren, habe da allerdings keine echte Erfahrung. In München war Schnee, hier im Nordwesten war im Winter vor unserem Umzug richtig Glatteis, seither nicht mehr. Akruell 0°C und nicht ein Flöckchen Schnee...


----------



## trifi70 (22. Januar 2014)

Es war durch Eisregen so glatt, dass man hätte auf der Straße Schlittschuh laufen können... Der Hänger spurt nicht mittig (je nach Rad und Kupplung anders, wenn man die Deichsel kürzt, passt das mit dem 3. Rad nicht mehr...). Und die Beladung ist nie symmetrisch, heißt: die Laufräder sind unterschiedlich belastet. Im Großen und Ganzen klappts gut, aber bei spiegelglatt muss man mit Hänger halt sehr vorsichtig fahren. Ist ne Umgewöhnung, normalerweise ist spiegelglatt ja DIE Domäne für Spikes und die machen dann erst so richtig Spaß.


----------



## michfisch (23. Januar 2014)

Bei so einem Wetter muss man doch nicht zwangsläufig mit Anhänger fahren!
Schon gar nicht, wenn 1-2 kurze da drin sitzen- geht gar nicht!!
Einfach mit dem A...   zuhause bleiben.
Gruss M


----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2014)

Auto wäre die noch schlechtere Alternative gewesen  Für 3 Leute Schuhspikes haben wir auch (noch) nicht, der Weg ist auch zu lang. Und iwie muss ich die Kinder ja aus der Kita abholen. Dass man an solchen Tagen mit dem Hänger nicht die Straßen nutzt, auf denen die Blechkisten mehr oder weniger unkontrolliert rumrutschen, versteht sich von selbst... Zum Glück ist das ja meist zeitlich begrenzt. Inzwischen hats drauf geschneit, sodass es wieder besser läuft.


----------



## michfisch (23. Januar 2014)

Nichts ist wichtiger wie das eigene Leben oder das der Kinder.
Früher habe ich auch immer alles gegeben, heute bleib ich einfach zuhause und bewege mich später wenn es besser ist oder gar nicht mehr.
Wo schneit es denn inzwischen???


----------



## trolliver (23. Januar 2014)

Vor allem lebt jeder sein eigenes Leben. 

Im Osten, da schneits wohl...


----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2014)

Leben der Kinder: klares ja. Ansonsten nehme ich mich eher nicht so wichtig... "kalkuliertes Risiko", wie man immer so schön sagt, ist ok. Sonst führe womöglich ein jeder im Hummer in die Kita. Es hat im Nordosten ca. 2cm geschneit. Also leider nix mit Skifahren.  Falls die Diskussion vertieft werden sollte: schlage einen Thread mit Titel "Stammtisch" vor. Wollte schon fast am 1.1. einen solchen eröffnen, da sich öfter mal zeigt, dass durch sicher für den einen oder anderen auch interessante Diskussionen die Threads vom eigentlichen Thema massiv abschweifen. Ich nehme mich da als gelegentlicher Auslöser auch nicht aus.


----------



## Diman (23. Januar 2014)

michfisch schrieb:


> Früher habe ich auch immer alles gegeben, heute bleib ich einfach zuhause


 Yo, das ist der berühmt berüchtigte Altersschiss.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (23. Januar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Wollte schon fast am 1.1. einen solchen eröffnen, da sich öfter mal zeigt, dass durch sicher für den einen oder anderen auch interessante Diskussionen die Threads vom eigentlichen Thema massiv abschweifen.


Fänd ich gut! Ein editierbarer Titel wäre nicht schlecht, damit das jeweils aktuelle Thema ersichtlich bleibt. Den Satz da oben mußte ich übigens zweimal lesen...


----------



## trifi70 (23. Januar 2014)

Könnt mir vorstellen, dass da auch mehrere Diskussionen parallel laufen, is halt ein Stammtisch.  Ey, ich schick Dir gleich ma was zum Lesen rüba!


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Januar 2014)

Heute war endlich alles hart gefrohren 












lg herbert


----------



## Ann (25. Januar 2014)

wie immer tolle bilder herbert. ich find es so genial, mit welcher freude dein kleiner dabei ist und die landschaft ist einfach klasse.
bei uns ist nichts gefroren, nur regen, dafür viel matsch und fahrad fahren fällt die nächsten wochen eh aus, weil wir seit gestern hundenachwuchs mit erst 10 wochen bekommen haben


----------



## trifi70 (25. Januar 2014)

Schomma frühzeitig an den Hänger gewöhnen, den kleinen. 

Jo, wenn man sieht wie häufig Herbert solch Bilder postet, kann durchaus etwas Neid aufkommen.


----------



## Ann (25. Januar 2014)

oh ja die bilder von herbert haben echt neidfaktor 

uns stinkt es ja, daß wir den hänger von der tochter damals verkauft haben, jetzt würden wir ihn wieder brauchen.... mal sehen, was es gebraucht so gibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (25. Januar 2014)

So schön gezuckert sieht es bei uns endlich aus. 3cm Schnee und -5°C im Nordwesten, das ist doch was. Allerdings nichts mit Schlitten, nichtmal mit'm Rad, dafür Schneeballschlacht en masse. Der arme Philipp ....   (ich konnte schon immer richtig gut werfen...  )


----------



## trifi70 (25. Januar 2014)

Ann schrieb:


> oh ja die bilder von herbert haben echt neidfaktor
> 
> uns stinkt es ja, daß wir den hänger von der tochter damals verkauft haben, jetzt würden wir ihn wieder brauchen.... mal sehen, was es gebraucht so gibt.


Croozer Dog ev.?


----------



## Ann (25. Januar 2014)

schau ich mir mal an. danke für den tipp!


----------



## marco1977 (31. Januar 2014)

mit den Kids unterwegs




ein zwei schiebe stücke waren dabei




einfach nur schön







so wert sich der Biber gegen Biker UND Wanderer


----------



## Ann (31. Januar 2014)

tolle bilder! ja, der biber hat schon recht


----------



## trolliver (1. Februar 2014)

Total stark! Ich habe sowas noch nie gesehen. Wo war denn da das Wasser, wofür der Breitschwanz den Baum gebraucht hat?


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Februar 2014)

Schön wars heute 





















lg herbert


----------



## marco1977 (1. Februar 2014)

trolliver schrieb:


> Total stark! Ich habe sowas noch nie gesehen. Wo war denn da das Wasser, wofür der Breitschwanz den Baum gebraucht hat?


10m Luftlinie ist der Rhein ;-)


----------



## Ann (1. Februar 2014)

herbert, die bilder sind auch wieder mega! schön, auch mal schnee zu sehen, weiß gar nicht mehr, wie sowas ausschaut


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Februar 2014)

Heute war es im wald und teilweise auf den Radwegen unfahrbar im wald auf den ausgetretenen wegen teilweis 2 cm eis schicht also haben wir gemütlich Kaffee getrunken und sind dan langsam vom berg wieder runter 

















lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (5. Februar 2014)

heute ist es schon etwas besser gegeangen




































lg herbert


----------



## trifi70 (5. Februar 2014)

Fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Du hast ja 3 von der Sorte! 

Schöne Winterimpressionen. Ist da blauer Himmel zu sehen? Kommt nicht so richtig rüber vor lauter weiß.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Februar 2014)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Fällt mir jetzt erst auf: Du hast ja 3 von der Sorte!
> 
> Schöne Winterimpressionen. Ist da blauer Himmel zu sehen? Kommt nicht so richtig rüber vor lauter weiß.




blauer Himmel hihi weis schon garnicht mehr wie sowas aussieht


----------



## trifi70 (5. Februar 2014)

Ok, hab ich mich getäuscht. Kein Wunder, wir wurden grad von 2 super sonnigen Tagen verwöhnt.  Leider ist allerdings auch der Schnee nu weg...


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2014)

wieder ein Video gedreht ist etwas länger wir haben das erste mal mit 2 cams. gedreht und da müßen wir noch am schnitt arbeiten 






lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Februar 2014)

so kann der Winter schon bleiben 












lg herbert


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Februar 2014)

Auch wir haben am Sonntag das gute Wetter zu einer recht lustigen Trailtour genutzt.
Nach einem ausgiebigen Frühstück ging es schon sehr witzig los
Der große, Florian, hat derzeit (noch) kein eigenes Bike, sodass er kurzerhand Mamas Remedy schnappte, meine Gattin meinte nur trocken:"Dann nehm ich dein 601er!"
Tja, und ich durfte mit meinem Arbeitsradl fahren -nur der Kurze, Yannik, war mit "seinem"Bike zufrieden.
Also los jetzt.
Im angrenzenden Wald haben ein paar Biker schon seit Jahren ein feines Trailnetz angelegt, das nun zielstrebig von den Jungs angepeilt wurde.



Sogar die Mama konnte sich für diesen Teil der Tour begeistern



Unsere Tour verlief nun immer in der Sonne und kurzzeitig im Baatz (Matsch).
Da das Wetter soooooo klasse war, steuerten wir nach 2/3 der Tour eine Eisdiele an und so wurde das tapfere "Bergauffahren" belohnt.
Nachfast 3,5 Std. meinten die buben, wir könnten doch noch mal an die Trailstrecke vom Tourbeginn fahren...
Der Mama wurde es leider zu kalt ( oder wollte sie doch nur ihren Latte Macchiato auf der Terrasse trinken) und so bogen wir 3 Männer nochmals in den Wald ab, wo wir auch noch einen Bikepapa samt Junior trafen.
Glücklich, aber groggy, trudelten wir nach 4,5 Stunden zu Hause ein, wo der Apfelkuchen und die Bananenmilch schon auf uns wartete.



ois easy



baazig, aber ich bin schneller, als die Mama



Florian(13J.)



Mrs. Fit(im besten Alter)



Yannik (9J.)


----------



## trolliver (24. Februar 2014)

Schön!

Da fahren die im Winter mit T-Shirts durch die Walachei... Wo ist das denn, wenn ich fragen darf?

Hier war's auch schön, und ich konnte Philipp endlich und seit langer Zeit mal wieder zu einer kleinen (~ 6km) Feldtour überreden...

Oliver


----------



## mäxx__ (24. Februar 2014)

@trolliver 
die Jungs + Mama haben nur die T-Shirts über ihre Langarmshirts gezogen - waren ja ca. 16°C in der Sonne und windstill.
Unser Gebiet ist der Südosten Bayerns. Landkreis Altötting.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (28. Februar 2014)

Laut Wettervorhersage gestern sollte es ja heute den ganzen Tag regnen. Glücklicherweise wußte das Wetter nichts davon und so war es ein herrlich sonniger Tag. Ich frage mich ja manchmal schon, wie die Jungs das Weltklima vorhersagen wollen, wenn schon das Wetter für den nächsten Tag nicht so recht gelingt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mein Junior war mit und so konnte er seine Abfahrtsskills üben.






Man muß schon was für sein Vergnügen tun:






Runter geht es dann schneller:






Fand er ziemlich gut:


----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2014)

Heute mal wieder die Cam. mitgehabt
















lg herbert


----------



## Ozeo (23. März 2014)

Endlich geht's wieder los. Unser erstes Video.


----------



## Jabomania (29. März 2014)




----------



## Jabomania (29. März 2014)

Heute mal Pumptrack!


----------



## Surtre (29. März 2014)

Einen kurzen Abstecher ins Büro mit einer Laufradrunde durch den Park verbunden:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (29. März 2014)

Hügel am Baggersee:


----------



## [email protected] (30. März 2014)




----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2014)

Heute war ein feiner tag das wurde gleich ausgenutzt 











lg herbert


----------



## [email protected] (6. April 2014)

super Wetter. Abschied vom alten Rad.


----------



## AnakinNW (15. April 2014)

Sonntags Training


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2014)

jun. und ich haben letztens einen neuen trail endeckt sehr feiner spielplatz  die cam war am lenker vom jun . montiert





 
lg


----------



## michfisch (15. April 2014)

Super das schwarze Bild


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2014)

schwarzes bild ???


----------



## [email protected] (17. April 2014)

A day in the dirt.
Erster Ausflug in den Park mit dem neuen Rad.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. April 2014)

Mit dem neuen BMX unterwegs. Macht ihm richtig Spaß und ist ein super Training!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Totoxl (18. April 2014)

Kannte den Thread noch nicht  
Ich hoffe hier dürfen auch bewegte Bilder rein.


----------



## Jabomania (18. April 2014)

Totoxl schrieb:


> Kannte den Thread noch nicht
> Ich hoffe hier dürfen auch bewegte Bilder rein.



Echt gerade erst 4 geworden ? Und schon auf 20zoll unterwegs!

Krass!


----------



## Totoxl (19. April 2014)

Ja,  er ist sehr groß für sein alter,  man könnte auch riesig sagen  
 Das 20" fährt seit grob nen halben Jahr.


----------



## Surfjunk (19. April 2014)

Ich präsentiere ihnen die Gewinner der European Enduro Series in Punta Ala. 
In der Klassen bis 6 Jahre mein kleiner Sohn, und in der Klasse bis 10 Jahre mein grosser Sohn.  Sehr geil hier und Top Wetter aktuell in der Toskana.


----------



## herbert2010 (21. April 2014)

Harzbergtrophy...bei Traumwetter

















lg Herbert


----------



## Totoxl (21. April 2014)

Gefällt 
Aber schon krass was da an Material am Start steht.


----------



## Surtre (21. April 2014)

Treppe gesehen, Treppe gefahren.


----------



## LockeTirol (25. April 2014)

Wir waren heute auch ein bisschen unterwegs.

Singletrail Downhill - das macht Laune






auf dem Zillertal Radlweg zurück - always vollgas





Papa hat den Oltimer mal wieder hervor geholt






Zum Abschluss noch ein paar Tricks mit dem BMX - der Kauf hat sich gelohnt


----------



## BikerDad (25. April 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (26. April 2014)

Waldrunde


----------



## herbert2010 (27. April 2014)

heute war es auch wieder sehr schön bei uns











lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2014)

Heute war wieder ein traum tag





















lg herbert


----------



## Ann (1. Mai 2014)

ich glaub ich zieh um, bei euch scheint immer die sonne herbert... hier regnet und gewittert es den ganzen tag. nichtmal der hund will raus....


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Mai 2014)

Heute haben wir den Lindkogel bei Baden Besichtigt 


























keiner hat so viele platen wie jun. 





















lg herbert


----------



## stivinix (2. Mai 2014)

Der Hohe Lindkogel ist immer eine Reise wert 
Wir waren heute gleich ums Ecke (Harzberg, Vöslauerhütte...)
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stivinix (2. Mai 2014)




----------



## herbert2010 (2. Mai 2014)

stivinix schrieb:


> Der Hohe Lindkogel ist immer eine Reise wert
> Wir waren heute gleich ums Ecke (Harzberg, Vöslauerhütte...)
> LG


Wir haben den reifeisen trail genommen


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Mai 2014)

Wir waren heute mal wieder am Samerberg. Mittlerweile klappts echt gut!


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Mai 2014)

Wir waren heut in Mayrhofen unterwegs. Erst Trails fahren...





Dann den Onkel im nahen Skatepark getroffen...





Und schließlich den Pool selber ausprobiert. Erst der Bua...





Und dann der Papa. War auch für mich das erste Mal


----------



## KIV (9. Mai 2014)

Kleine Stadtrundfahrt...





Das erste Mal mit der neuen Gabel, dem neuen Vorderrad und den MowJoes...


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Mai 2014)

Heute wieder im schönen Pernitz bei einem Rennen
















lg herbert


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2014)

Heute waren wir auf großer Tour. 45km ist Max (gerade 6 Jahre) heut gefahren. Hier auf den Dschungeltrails am Ziller


----------



## AlexMC (18. Mai 2014)

45km ist 'ne echte Ansage


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2014)

Danke. meine Frau und ich waren auch echt baff. Eigentlich wollten wir mit der Bahn zurück.

Was die Aussicht auf ein Eis - auf dem Hinweg - sowie die Trails noch einmal fahren zu dürfen - auf dem Rückweg - so alles bewirken können!


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Mai 2014)

Heute war Skateparkaction angesagt. Damit ich mit Max mitfahren kann, habe ich mir ein günstiges Dirtbike zugelegt. Rockt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. Mai 2014)




----------



## Streetjumpy88 (25. Mai 2014)

Schönes Wetter und die ganze Familie ist dabei, das ist ja mal ne schöne Aussicht. 
Wo seid ihr da?


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Mai 2014)

Streetjumpy88 schrieb:


> Schönes Wetter und die ganze Familie ist dabei, das ist ja mal ne schöne Aussicht.
> Wo seid ihr da?


im Wienerwald


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (26. Mai 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> im Wienerwald



Schön.  Muss ich mit meinen auch mal hin.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Mai 2014)

Streetjumpy88 schrieb:


> Schön.  Muss ich mit meinen auch mal hin.


Melde dich dann drehen wir ne runde


----------



## chris4711 (27. Mai 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> im Wienerwald


Ich krieg Hunger


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (27. Mai 2014)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Melde dich dann drehen wir ne runde




Gerne!  Mit gleichgesinnten "Radverrückten" zu fahren, macht doch gleich doppelt so viel Spaß.


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (27. Mai 2014)

chris4711 schrieb:


> Ich krieg Hunger




Verständlich. Dann ist aber schon das morgige Mittagessen geklärt! (oder Abendsnack)


----------



## wurfhamster (1. Juni 2014)

Sehr coole Bilder hier, freue mich schon drauf, wenn unsere Kleine mit uns radeln kann. Bisher sind die Touren im Anhänger bewältigt worden und so langsam beginnt auch das Laufradalter  Endlich

Und da komme ich gleich zu einem anderen Punkt, bei dem mir vielleicht geholfen werden kann. Unsere Kleine findet die bunten Radtrikots oder die DH Jerseys total toll und da sie schon alles nachmacht (Helm auf, wenn wir ihn aufziehen und die Sonnenbrille muss auch mit sobald wir unsere auspacken usw), suche ich jetzt nach Radtrikots in Kleinkindgröße. Sprich 92/98. In dem Alter geht natürlich Optik vor Flüssigkeitstransport und co, da sie bei langen Touren eh noch im Anhänger sitzt. Für Ideen wäre ich echt dankbar, idealweise sogar was in lila. Rose und/oder Hello Kitty muss es bitte nicht sein, das hat bei ihr keinen Sinn.

Auf jeden Fall noch schönes Wochenende euch allen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2014)

Heute war es eine tolle runde war nur zu faul viele Fotos zu machen 60km 1000hm 






lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Juni 2014)

wurfhamster schrieb:


> Sehr coole Bilder hier, freue mich schon drauf, wenn unsere Kleine mit uns radeln kann. Bisher sind die Touren im Anhänger bewältigt worden und so langsam beginnt auch das Laufradalter  Endlich
> 
> Und da komme ich gleich zu einem anderen Punkt, bei dem mir vielleicht geholfen werden kann. Unsere Kleine findet die bunten Radtrikots oder die DH Jerseys total toll und da sie schon alles nachmacht (Helm auf, wenn wir ihn aufziehen und die Sonnenbrille muss auch mit sobald wir unsere auspacken usw), suche ich jetzt nach Radtrikots in Kleinkindgröße. Sprich 92/98. In dem Alter geht natürlich Optik vor Flüssigkeitstransport und co, da sie bei langen Touren eh noch im Anhänger sitzt. Für Ideen wäre ich echt dankbar, idealweise sogar was in lila. Rose und/oder Hello Kitty muss es bitte nicht sein, das hat bei ihr keinen Sinn.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall noch schönes Wochenende euch allen




schau mal bei Amazon da gibt es normal einiges für kinder


----------



## AlexMC (1. Juni 2014)

Auf Kurstadttour, gemütliche 40 km


----------



## Waldschleicher (1. Juni 2014)

wurfhamster schrieb:


> Unsere Kleine findet die bunten Radtrikots oder die DH Jerseys total toll und da sie schon alles nachmacht (Helm auf, wenn wir ihn aufziehen und die Sonnenbrille muss auch mit sobald wir unsere auspacken usw), suche ich jetzt nach Radtrikots in Kleinkindgröße. Sprich 92/98.



Hab unsere Kindersachen alle von CRC. Bspw. Fox Langarmshirt in den "Youth" Größen.


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (6. Juni 2014)

@AlexMC 
Da ist aber einer müde... ganz rote Wangen hat dein Sohn, seid ihr so viel gefahren??


----------



## AlexMC (7. Juni 2014)

Insgesamt 40km, aber alles flach. Er war wohl zu selten auf dem Rad unterwegs in letzter Zeit  Und ein bißchen warm war's auch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Streetjumpy88 (7. Juni 2014)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Insgesamt 40km, aber alles flach. Er war wohl zu selten auf dem Rad unterwegs in letzter Zeit  Und ein bißchen warm war's auch...




Naja, wenn alles nur flach und dazu auch noch warm war ist das natürlich anstrengender. 
Ts, ts, ts, dann müsst ihr mehr rausgehen mit dem Kleinen!


----------



## Crusty77 (9. Juni 2014)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wir waren heut in Mayrhofen unterwegs. Erst Trails fahren...



Hi,
sieht gut aus wo ihr da fahrt. Wo ist das genau oder gibts dazu auch eine Tour beschreibung?

Danke
Gruß
Frank


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Juni 2014)

Mit Jun. eine feine morgen runde und den Leute zusehen wie sie sich nach Wien stauen
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 und dann eine feine Abfahrt Genießen  so und jetzt geht es ins Bad


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juni 2014)

Heute war wieder renntag war eine tolle Veranstaltung



























lg herbert


----------



## Streetjumpy88 (14. Juni 2014)

@herbert2010 
Was genau ist das für eine Veranstaltung? Und viel wichtiger wo?? 
(Mein Kleiner braucht noch viel Training..  )


----------



## mäxx__ (14. Juni 2014)

So, 5 Tage Pfingsturlaub im wunderschönen Pinzgau sind leider, leider wieder vorbei..
Aber, wir hatten nach dem verregneten Pfingsturlaug 2013 dieses Mal mehr als Sonne!!!

Heuer haben wir die MTBs aufgesattelt und so die ein oder andere Tour "erfahren".
In Neukirchen am Wildkogel gibt es die "Servus-Line" und den "Chanel" - 2 Strecken, die sowohl für Einsteiger/Kinder, als auch technisch versierte Biker geeignet ist.
Mittlerweile sind die Buam 9 1/2 + 13 1/2 Jahre alt und entsrechend fit und "heiß" auf Bikeabenteuer.










Weiter mache ich mit einer superschönen kindgerechten Tour zur Finkalm.
Vom Untersulzbachtal aus ging es 530 hm ins Tal hinein, immer am Gebiergsbach entlang, vorbei am Wasserfall und dem Schaubergwerk zur Alm.
Es hätte zwar ca. 100hm weiter unten eine andere Alm gegeben, aber die Erfahrung sagte mir, dass die weiter höher gelegene und nur 5 Minuten weiter entfernte Alm, die bessere sei.

Warum?

Wer schon von weitem eine Einkehrmöglichkeit in den Bergen sieht und dann an ein Wegekreuz kommt, an dem eine weitere Alm etwas höher gelegen, angezeigt wird, ist gut beraten die Anstrengung in Kauf zu nehmen, denn die  "Bergfreunde", die dort anzutreffen sind, sind zusammen mit den Almbetreibern (in unserem Fall Bauern) das entspanntere "Publikum"








(Begeisterung sieht zwar anders aus, aber es war nur von kurzer Dauer)
Florian und ich (Papa) sind  dann noch auf den Wildkogel rauf (mit der Gondel) und den Nine Knights Trail + Downhill-Sequenz und den Wildkogeltrail gefahren...













Schee wars


----------



## Ann (15. Juni 2014)

wow mäxx, superschöne bilder und das sieht richtig toll und nach spaß aus. klasse!


----------



## tommi67 (19. Juni 2014)

Meine Kleine neulich auf ihren Lieblingstrail


----------



## LockeTirol (22. Juni 2014)

Wir waren am Lago. Dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal ohne Anhänger, Trailerbike oder ähnliches. Kleine gemeinsame Touren haben schon ganz gut geklappt. Hier auf der Ponale und auf der MTB Strecke von Arco in Richtung Dro.


----------



## Crusty77 (23. Juni 2014)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wir waren heut in Mayrhofen unterwegs. Erst Trails fahren...



Hallo,

die Strecke sieht schön aus. Würdest du mir sagen wo das genau ist oder gibt es auch eine Tourbeschreibung?

Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (23. Juni 2014)

Crusty77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Strecke sieht schön aus. Würdest du mir sagen wo das genau ist oder gibt es auch eine Tourbeschreibung?
> 
> ...


Das sind die Trails rund um den Waldfestplatz in Mayrhofen. Das ist eine parkähnliches Gebiet und alle Trails dort machen den Kids Spaß


----------



## Crusty77 (23. Juni 2014)

Ok Danke.

Gruß Frank


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Juni 2014)

Hier noch ein paar ganz nette Bilder vom Lagotrip


----------



## Totoxl (24. Juni 2014)

Sehr geil  Top Bilder


----------



## batistuta (25. Juni 2014)

Auf dem Übungstrail in Winterberg...


----------



## Jabomania (25. Juni 2014)

So für r eine große Rund mit dem Hund reicht es schon


----------



## fazanatas (25. Juni 2014)

Tolle Fotos. Foto1 Knie ganz, Foto2 Knie kaputt. Er/Sie scheint es mit Fassung zu tragen.


----------



## Jabomania (26. Juni 2014)

Nein zum Glück nur ein Fleck auf dem Objektiv meines Iphones


----------



## federwech (26. Juni 2014)

Süss, die beiden!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrrabbit (26. Juni 2014)

ein paar Übungen im Garten






Grüße,
Marc


----------



## oelschleich (27. Juni 2014)

Dann will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Am Wochenende die erste Ausfahrt mit Töchterchen und dem (fast) fertigem "Mini Zaskar*" gemacht.

*Ist kein Zaskar Rahmen sondern ein Aggressor Rahmen. Hab mir nur die Freiheit genommen und Zaskar drauf geklebt.


----------



## BOOZE (27. Juni 2014)

Steinigt ihn für diesen Frevel 

Nein das passt sehr gut, hübsches Duo


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Juni 2014)

Heute war bestes Bike Wetter 
































lg herbert


----------



## [email protected] (28. Juni 2014)

Nicht unbedingt Tour aber Kinderrad im Einsatz. Als Folge des neuen Einsatzgebietes wurde die Bereifung aufgerüstet. Der Rocket Ron hat doch begrenzt Grip wenn es steil wird.


----------



## turboquattro (28. Juni 2014)

So nun auch mal ein paar Fotos von mir, die ich mit dem Handy auf einer schönen kleinen Tour mit Sohn und Hund aufgenommen habe.
Gefahren sind wir die Runde während unserem  Pfingsturlaub an der Seiser Alm.


















Erfrischung muss sein... . Die anderen hatten schließlich Eis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

Heute mal bewegte Bilder vom Sohnemann und mir.
Wir waren am langen Wochenende in Kaltern, Südtirol, und habe den Mendelsteig gerockt.


----------



## GrandPedaleur (30. Juni 2014)

Nett 

Wie hast Du die 360° Drehungen mit der GoPro hinbekommen?


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

GrandPedaleur schrieb:


> Nett
> 
> Wie hast Du die 360° Drehungen mit der GoPro hinbekommen?



Danke.

Selbstgebauter Rotor Mount für 5€

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/gopro-hero-halterungen-basteln.509043/page-25#post-12065647

Hier mal ein Test Vid. davon







Da das mit einem GoPro Pool gebaut ist, ist eine Sollbruchstelle vorhanden um sich bei Einschläge nicht das Genick zu brechen


----------



## Jabomania (30. Juni 2014)

Richtig geiles Video !!!


----------



## Y_G (30. Juni 2014)

@Surfjunk Danke fürs teilen


----------



## Surfjunk (30. Juni 2014)

Surfjunk schrieb:


> Heute mal bewegte Bilder vom Sohnemann und mir.
> Wir waren am langen Wochenende in Kaltern, Südtirol, und habe den Mendelsteig gerockt.




Ich sehe gerade im IBC das wir ja ganz gut da stehen. 
Könnt ihr ein paar Likes da lassen. 
Vielleicht schafft es mein Sohnemann und ich zum Video des Tages


----------



## crossboss (2. Juli 2014)

neulich mit Familie in Winterberg bei den IXS Dirtmasters im  Übungshang mit Star Timo Pritzel der die Kids 2 Stunden in der Technik schulte
Der kleenste war Sohnemann Yannik Noah 8, mit seinem Scott Spark 24





zeigt aber beim Vid seltsames an nicht gefundenis doch da  bekommt man da irgendwie korrekt rein?
<iframe src="" width="512" height="288" frameborder="0" webkitAllowFullScreen mozallowfullscreen allowFullScreen></iframe><p><a href="" target="_blank">IXS Dirtsmasters 2014</a> von <a href="" target="_blank">crossboss</a> - mehr <a href="http://videos.mtb-news.de/" target="_blank">Mountainbike-Videos</a></p>


----------



## AlexMC (6. Juli 2014)

So langsam passt ihm das 24'' perfekt:


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Juli 2014)

Planschen im Achensee


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Juli 2014)

crossboss schrieb:


> neulich mit Familie in Winterberg bei den IXS Dirtmasters im  Übungshang mit Star Timo Pritzel der die Kids 2 Stunden in der Technik schulte
> Der kleenste war Sohnemann Yannik Noah 8, mit seinem Scott Spark 24
> 
> 
> ...



Respekt, gibt gut gas der Kleinde. Die Jumps sehen echt gekonnt aus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mäxx__ (7. Juli 2014)

Gestern vor der großen Mittagshitze noch eine kurze Runde vor der Haustür gedreht.



Dann wollten die Jungs mal die Bikes tauschen



Yannik mit 153cm ist das Bionicon vom großen Bruder zwar noch etwas zu groß, aber auf meine Frage, wie es ihm gefällt, meinte er:"des taugt ma."


----------



## crossboss (7. Juli 2014)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Respekt, gibt gut gas der Kleinde. Die Jumps sehen echt gekonnt aus!



Merci! Wir mussten Yanni echt schon bisserl ausbremsen, als er in die Flats hinein sprang. Halt keine oder nur wenig Angst bei den Kids.


----------



## heiko1102 (15. Juli 2014)

läuft....(Johann, 6)


----------



## federwech (15. Juli 2014)

Cooles Actionbild!


----------



## heiko1102 (16. Juli 2014)

Hier noch eins mit seinem BMX...


----------



## federwech (16. Juli 2014)

Das BMX ist´n 16" oder?


----------



## heiko1102 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja...BMX ist ein 16" We the people (Seed), das MTB ist ein gepimptes Kona Shred 20.


----------



## kumpelmagnet (16. Juli 2014)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Ja...BMX ist ein 16" We the people (Seed), das MTB ist ein gepimptes Kona Shred 20.


Is ja witzig war haben exakt die gleichen Bikes, 16" We the people (Seed) und ein Custom Shred 20


----------



## heiko1102 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja...BMX ist ein 16" We the people (Seed), das MTB ist ein gepimptes Kona Shred 20.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko1102 (16. Juli 2014)

Ja, ist wirklich witzig...obwohl es ja auch nicht wirklich alternativen gibt. Sowohl im BMX-Bereich als auch im MTB (Bergrunter)-Bereich. Ich weiss, dass das einige Väter anders sehen, die versuchen 20" Bikes auf unter 7kg zu kriegen. Haben wir nicht geschafft, das Kona wiegt exakt 10,1 kg...aber wie man sieht, geht´s auch damit. Ich muss dazu sagen, dass er das Bike aber nicht berghoch tritt...es ist wirklich nur zum runter ballern. Dem shutteln sei dank ;-)


----------



## kumpelmagnet (17. Juli 2014)

Stimmt, trotz der ganzen KCNC Teile und der Novatec Superlight Naben etc etc hat das Kona allerdings mit 9 fach XT 9,8 kg, aber für den Bikepark ist es ideal. Ich bin gerade am überlegen ob ich noch die Spinner Air spendiere. So wie der mit dem Rad umgeht warte ich erst mal
bis die orginal Spinner zerstört ist.


----------



## heiko1102 (17. Juli 2014)

Das war das erste, wss ich getauscht habe...die verbaute Spinner spricht bei einem Fahrergewicht von 18kg ja gar nicht an....


----------



## AlexMC (18. Juli 2014)

Auf Trails:


----------



## Surfjunk (20. Juli 2014)

Heute mal kein Biken.

Sohnemann und ich haben uns bei 35°die Werre runter treiben lassen.
Scuben rockt und erfrischt ungemein bei den Temperaturen 

Ein paar bewegte Bilder...


----------



## BigTobi (21. Juli 2014)

Onkel und Neffe auf gemeinsamer Tour


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (22. Juli 2014)

Blaue Linie Trailpark Mehring.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juli 2014)

Salzburg hat uns wieder 

Friedlwirt - Unkenberg - Loferer Alm - Unkenberg - Friedlwirt 
28 km, 1250 hm
bewölkt, nebelig, Schnürlregen, Sonnenschein - alles was das Herz begehrt 
Aber zumindest bis zur Einkehr sind wir (zumindest von außen) trocken geblieben























































lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Juli 2014)

und weiter geht's

Tag.2
Friedlwirt - Möseralm - Kammerköralm - Steinplatte - Waidring - Lofer - Unken - Friedlwirt 
52 km, 1521 hm
höchster Punkt 1869 m









































s morgen ist erst mal pause Therme usw..

lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (1. August 2014)

Friedlwirt - Heutal - Staubfall - Kaitlalm - Harbachalm - Reiteralm - Weißbach - Weißbachschlucht - Schneizlreuth - Unken - Friedlwirt 
44 km, 1100 hm
durchgehend sonnig, optimale Temperaturen
Eine Tour, die durch Wasser geprägt war:
Durch die Regenfälle der letzten 2 Tage stehen auf den Almen teilweise Seen, wo sonst nur Wiese ist; auf den Trails rinnt teilweise noch das Wasser runter, in den Wäldern fließt Wasser, wo's sonst trocken ist, die Wasserfälle und die Schlucht sind natürlich viel beeindruckender als nach einer Trockenperiode












Da unten ist unser Quatier



































































lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (2. August 2014)

und weiter geht's

Heute mal bergauf gegondelt - insgesamt ca. 35 km und 3000 Tiefenmeter bergab, 2 x ca. 150 hm auf 500 m schiebend bergauf
strahlender Sonnenschein
Hacklbergtrail - Blue Line - Hacklbergtrail 10km 1000hm bergab 
Anstrengend, aber einfach schön und genial














































und da wir vorhaben jetzt öffters in bike parks zu fahren gab es auch gleich einen neuen helm 






lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (4. August 2014)

Die gestrige und auch letzte Bikerunde für diesen Urlaub. 
Friedlwirt - Reith - Achberg - Oberjettenberg - Schneizlreuth - Unken - Friedlwirt
28 km 600 hm
Der 1. Trail größtenteils mehr Bachlauf als Trail, der 2. Trail
so nass, daß die Wurzeln und Steine eine einzige Rutschpartie...


----------



## LockeTirol (9. August 2014)

Waren heut mal wieder am Samerberg


----------



## mäxx__ (11. August 2014)

Supercooler Knirps!


----------



## LockeTirol (11. August 2014)

Danke. Vor allem der Helm... Den hab ich gebraucht gekauft. Mag er gar nicht mehr absetzen


----------



## federwech (15. August 2014)

Trailbilder gibts noch keine, wir machen gerade noch "Fahrstunden" 



Es fehlt ein wenig Druck auf dem Pedal...aber mit zunehmender Beinlänge wird das schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (15. August 2014)

2 schöne tage im Bike park Semmering verbracht









































 Video kommt noch 

lg herbert


----------



## olli_de (16. August 2014)

Heute erste Bike Tour, mit dem 24" Cube, im Odenwald.
Unterwegs auf Waldautobahnen, und Trails


----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2014)

hier noch das Video zum Park besuch


----------



## AlexMC (16. September 2014)

Trailtour in den Hausbergen, ich war begeistert, wie gut er mit Wurrzeln und Steinen zurechtkam.


----------



## herbert2010 (27. September 2014)

heute im Bike park semmering für jun. haben wir ein Froggy 25 ausgeborgt und einen Dh Kurs hat es auch gegeben  .












lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Oktober 2014)

Heute Rund um den Lainzer Tiergarten













































lg herbert


----------



## heiko1102 (6. Oktober 2014)

Hier noch was aus dem Trailpark Mehring....


----------



## federwech (7. Oktober 2014)

Fette airtime


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Oktober 2014)

Hallo
hier noch eines vom letzten Sonntag so die ersten teile für sein Enduro liegen zuhause 







lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hawkes (9. Oktober 2014)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 326792 Hier noch was aus dem Trailpark Mehring....


Einfach nur genial, fetten Respekt


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Oktober 2014)

Heute rund um den schneeberg 































































lg herbert


----------



## [email protected] (12. Oktober 2014)

Skatepark in Trier







Trailpark Mehring


----------



## kumpelmagnet (13. Oktober 2014)

Geisskopf


----------



## chris4711 (14. Oktober 2014)




----------



## schoeppi (14. Oktober 2014)

Rennaction, Altersklasse U11:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (18. Oktober 2014)

Kleine Familienrunde:


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Oktober 2014)

nochmal das schöne Wetter ausgenuzt












































lg herbert


----------



## mick_1978! (19. Oktober 2014)

Tour gabs davor und danach. Dazwischen pumpen und,  ich konnte es kaum glauben, ne Wallride-Action.


----------



## Surtre (20. Oktober 2014)

Blätter rascheln lassen:


----------



## federwech (20. Oktober 2014)

Zwar schon ein paar Wochen her aber wir sammeln langsam Fahrpraxis und werden mutiger


----------



## heiko1102 (20. Oktober 2014)

Mehring!


----------



## marco1977 (22. Oktober 2014)

die Mama mit dem Sohne unterwegs 

alles parat?



erst die Bikes




dann die 2


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Oktober 2014)

Heute die erste Tour mit dem Enduro würde er nicht noch cc rennen fahren könnt ich das Hardtail jetzt kübeln glaub ich 

800hm 45 km gatsch und alles vom feinsten 































lg herbert


----------



## bernd e (26. Oktober 2014)

@herbert2010: Wo ist das? Schaut gut aus.
Übrigens, wäre dein Spross nicht der erste der von cc auf Enduro wechselt. Siehe Ludwig Döhl.


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Oktober 2014)

Das ist bei weidlingbach in der nähe von wien da haben sich ein paar gefunden und eine nette strecke mit sprüngen und anlegern in den wald gezaubert 

Ja da hast recht aber sein traum ist dh da hatte er auch schon ein jugend training mal sehen wo es in den nächsten jahren hingeht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (27. Oktober 2014)

Hab mal ein paar Handyfilme zusammengezimmert....der Bub hat Spass, auch mit dem Serienpuky 


 
Edit: Ihr braucht keine neue Brille oder andere Kontaktlinsen....die Auflösung ist prä-HD. Sorry dafür! 
Edit 2: Irgendwie ist im eingebetteten Video unten ein Streifen abgeschnitten. Im Videoalbum nicht. Kann ich leider nicht nachvollziehen.


----------



## AlexMC (1. November 2014)

Trailspaß bei Traumherbstwetter:


----------



## AlexMC (8. November 2014)

Jungfernfahrt mit seinem Dawes Academy 14.  Der Fahrer ist 3 Jahre 4 Monate jung 
Was als kurzes Ausprobieren gedacht war, wurde zur ausgewachsenen 6 km-Tour (und wir zu Fuß hinterher).

Tretlager höher wie bei Isla und Konsorten hin oder her, ihm hat's getaugt. Und die Treppe in den Keller hat er's am Schluß auch noch runtergebracht...


----------



## herbert2010 (9. November 2014)

Heute mal wieder mit Begleitung am Anninger unterwegs









































Gipfelkreuze haben wir auch gefunden war garnicht so einfach 


































lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (9. November 2014)

kleiner Nachschlag von heute


----------



## heiko1102 (10. November 2014)

Hier was vom WE!


----------



## delphi1507 (10. November 2014)

26min alt und schon Video nicht gefunden schade...


----------



## heiko1102 (10. November 2014)

Hier nochmal das Video...


----------



## Totoxl (10. November 2014)

Sieht gut aus, wie alt ist der Fahrer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko1102 (10. November 2014)

September 7 geworden. ..


----------



## federwech (11. November 2014)

Krasse Weite! 
Wieviel wiegt der junior und wieviel das bike?


----------



## heiko1102 (11. November 2014)

Der Große ist zu leicht (18kg) u.  das Bike zu schwer (ca. 10kg). Aber schwerer wird er von ganz alleine ;-)


----------



## mäxx__ (11. November 2014)

Rock the shit - Freunde fürs Leben


----------



## herbert2010 (16. November 2014)

mal was von unseren HomeTrails


----------



## Optimizer (24. November 2014)

Eben erst diesen Thread entdeckt....

Dann will ich mich mal beteiligen:

Sohnemann (mittlerweile 5 Jahre) "noch" auf seinem Woom 3:




Und Töchterchen (jetzt 3 Jahre) "noch" auf ihrem Kokua Jumper. Sie wird das Woom 3 nächstes Jahr beerben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (21. Dezember 2014)

lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (21. Dezember 2014)

Auch wir wieder unterwegs, mit 20km und 450Hm die Uphilleignung vom Sohnemann getestet, lief besser wie von mir befürchtet, wenn auch die Tour trailmäßig die Erwartungen nicht ganz erfüllen konnte.

Erstmal runter:






Unsere Räder:






On Trail, weiter oben gab's für ihn einen Lenkerabgang mit etwas Aua:






Getreu dem Forstmotto "Wild auf Wald":






See mit nettem Ufertrail links:






Früher waren die Jägerstände irgendwie schicker:


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2014)

"Northshore"


----------



## Biebertaler (26. Dezember 2014)

Alex das rockt  Hast auch 2 Jungs, gell?

Hab mit meinem "Großen" heute mal etwas an der Fahrtechnik/Geschicklichkeit gefeilt.
Mittlerweile ist er mit seinen fast 9 Jahren auch schon gut + flott unterwegs....mal schauen wann er mich das erste mal abhängt.


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2014)

Ja, auch zwei, der Kleine jetzt 3,5 der Große vor ein paar Tagen 8 geworden.
Dein Großer macht sich aber auch so richtig gut


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Dezember 2014)

endlich Schnee 
















lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2014)

heute war es ehr fein -5 grad und feinster Pulverschnee

















wir wünschen euch einen guten rutsch

lg


----------



## letoo (1. Januar 2015)




----------



## letoo (1. Januar 2015)

erster schnee,upgrade von 16" speci hotrock auf Orbea mx 20 team


----------



## Mrrabbit (3. Januar 2015)

erste Ausfahrt mit dem 24er


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2015)

und schon wieder feinstes winter wetter 































lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (6. Januar 2015)

tolle Wintertour


----------



## AlexMC (31. Januar 2015)

down-hiller


----------



## fullfreeversion (1. Februar 2015)

Looking Cool


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Februar 2015)

Alles schön gefroren Heute sehr fein 






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Februar 2015)

mal wieder ein neues Video von uns...






lg


----------



## AlexMC (13. Februar 2015)

Im grenznahen Elsaß, Seen, Burgen, Bunker


----------



## Surtre (14. Februar 2015)

Das war ein Wetter zum Genießen:


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Februar 2015)

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (15. Februar 2015)

Von welcher Firma sind denn die gelbblauen Klamotten? Ich schwanke gerade zwischen "geil" und "too much",  aber eher doch das erstere


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Februar 2015)

Platzangst


----------



## AlexMC (15. Februar 2015)

Danke


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Februar 2015)

Heute Nachmittag haben wir die erste kleine Runde mit dem neuen Bike gedreht. Noch etwas groß, aber zum Frühjahr hin wird's gehen


----------



## LockeTirol (14. März 2015)

Kleine Pumptrack Session bei bestem Frühlingswetter!


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. März 2015)

Mein Sohn hat heute zum Geburtstag sein neues Rad bekommen und musste es sofort ausprobieren 



Er ist glücklich und der Papa auch 
Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (22. März 2015)

Heute rund um den Lainzer Tiergarten
















wen man schon seine eigene gasse hat 































lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (23. März 2015)

Heute in der Pfalz:





Was gefunden:





















Bergaufquälerei für Sohn, steinigwurzeliger Abfahrtsspaß für Papa :





Jung neben den Steinen:





Alt über die Steine:


----------



## bugxx (24. März 2015)

Coole Vater/Sohn Action! Finde es eh richtig super was ihr alle so mit euern Kids macht 

neue Saison, neues Bike... Bissl testen gewesen


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2015)

Heute auch mal wieder auf Fam. Tour
















lg


----------



## AlexMC (28. März 2015)

Schöne Sprünge


----------



## herbert2010 (29. März 2015)

Und Heute Morgen gleich noch eine ) schön langsam kann ich nicht mehr Mithalten 






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (4. April 2015)

und heute wieder unterwegs


----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2015)

Heute erstes rennen dieses jahr trocken und frisch 






















lg


----------



## LockeTirol (6. April 2015)

Bei uns ist morgen das erste offizielle Training und das erste Rennen dann am Gardasee am 1. Maiwochenende.


----------



## herbert2010 (7. April 2015)

Hier noch ein kleiner klipp vom jun.






lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (11. April 2015)

Wir waren heute mal wieder am Samerberg. Toll wars!


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2015)

lg


----------



## Christian66 (12. April 2015)

Respekt - flott unterwegs der junge Mann!


----------



## AlexMC (12. April 2015)

Singlespeed auf Singletrail:


----------



## bugxx (13. April 2015)

von uns auch mal bewegte Bilder von letzten Sommer in Finale. Da war mein Sohn noch 11


----------



## herbert2010 (19. April 2015)

lg


----------



## marco1977 (23. April 2015)

Mal zur Abwechslung wieder bewegte Bilder 

http://mtbn.ws/vvnt


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Mai 2015)

feinstes bike Wetter heute 

















lg


----------



## LockeTirol (9. Mai 2015)

Gestern haben wir eine 35km Runde gedreht und da sind diese Schnappschüsse entstanden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2015)

Heute mal wieder eine spaß runde gedreht 


























lg herbert


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Mai 2015)

Kleine Tour heute im hinteren Zillertal. Mayrhofen/Finkenberg


----------



## bugxx (10. Mai 2015)

haben heut ne "Tour" zum Dirtpark gemacht. Junge, Junge! Kann mich wohl langsam warm anziehen...


----------



## bugxx (10. Mai 2015)

...und neulich aufm Hometrail


----------



## [email protected] (11. Mai 2015)

Gestern war ich mal wieder mit meinem Sohn unterwegs. Macht immer wieder Spaß.


----------



## Mrrabbit (13. Mai 2015)

Übungsrunde vor der Haustür. Ich hatte das Laufrad für Verkaufsbilder vorbereitet - wird wohl nix mit dem Verkauf, mein "kleiner" will es erst einmal weiter nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2015)

Wir habe haben jetzt auch so eine tolle Äction Cäm und haben die am Sonntag gleich mal ausprobiert


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2015)

...


----------



## LockeTirol (20. Mai 2015)

Hier noch 2 nette Fotos vom Sonntag


----------



## Biebertaler (22. Mai 2015)

Anbei mein "Großer" beim Training...


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Mai 2015)

Heute mal wieder den Bikepark Semmering unsicher gemacht






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Mai 2015)

Hier noch das Video zum Park besuch






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Mai 2015)

ein foto geht immer


----------



## AlexMC (4. Juni 2015)

On Trail im Wasgau:


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juni 2015)

Habe auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder gemacht 









Gruß aus dem Pott!


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Juni 2015)

Jugendfreeridetag mit The Gap
leider war jun. durch eine Entzündung am rechten Auge leicht gehandicapt






lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (11. Juni 2015)

Hi bugxx

Wow! Das sieht richtig cool aus ! 
Hast du fotografisch auch sehr gut "erwischt". 



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




bugxx schrieb:


> haben heut ne "Tour" zum Dirtpark gemacht. Junge, Junge! Kann mich wohl langsam warm anziehen...


----------



## bugxx (12. Juni 2015)

Dank dir Schwarzwaldbiker, freut mich dass es gefällt


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Juni 2015)

Wir waren gestern Nachmittag am Achensee in der Gramai unterwegs. Nette, kindgerechte Tour!


----------



## linus1973 (17. Juni 2015)

Hey LockeTirol. Ein schönes Bike hast du für den Sohnemann da aufgebaut. Eine Frage zur RST f1rst. Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Federung ca. die letzten 2-3 cm am Standrohr nicht nutzt? 

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe trotzdem die ca 6 cm federweg, aber es bleibt trotzdem dieser Rest bis zur Gabelkrone... Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass die Gabel super funktioniert und auch recht sensibel anspricht!


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Juni 2015)

Das ist bei uns auch so. Die hat aber ab Werk auch nur so ca. 60mm. Die nutzt mein Sohn auch gut aus.


----------



## Surtre (21. Juni 2015)

Bei uns hat jemand Blut geleckt am Fahrradfahren:


----------



## nullstein (21. Juni 2015)

Klasse!
Sind das Aest Pedale am Supurb?
Wie machen die sich am Kinderrad? Unser knattert mit seinem Woom2 wie irre durch die Gegend. Die originalen Plastikpedale nerven aber, da sie 34mm dick sind und so häufig zu Aufsetzern führen und er rutscht häufig ab.
Die Aest gefallen mir sehr gut. Hab aber etwas Bedenken, dass sie zu groß sein könnten. Wobei Standfläche ja immer gut ist...


----------



## Surtre (21. Juni 2015)

Ja, es sind die Aest, allerdings mit abgefrästen Pins und ein paar bearbeiteten Stellen.
Ein wenig zu groß bzw. breit sind sie schon: Unsere hat (noch?) die Angewohnheit den Fuß eher außen aufzustellen. Außerdem setzt so das Pedal bei Radschrägstellung in Kurven u.U. auf.
Wenn ich Lust habe und mir neue Achsen in die Hände fallen, kürze ich sie.


----------



## federwech (23. Juni 2015)

Toll, wenn man Zeuge davon wird dass die Kleinen so "mirnixdirnix" aufs Fahrrad wechseln und einfach losfahren....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## federwech (27. Juni 2015)

Der Sohnemann entwickelt sich weiter


----------



## herbert2010 (28. Juni 2015)

Männer runde nass dreckig ekelig geilll 

















lg


----------



## Louis1979 (29. Juni 2015)




----------



## herbert2010 (4. Juli 2015)

Heute war es wirklich sehr fein gleich die letzte Toru gefahren Bevor es nächsten freitag nach salzburg geht





















lg


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juli 2015)

und noch ein kleines Video wir haben die neue GoPro Halterung getestet sollte ein Video aus 2 GoPros werden leider war bei der 2 das falsche Format eingestellt






lg


----------



## Bens_Papa (7. Juli 2015)

Unser Sohnemann am letzten Wochenende oben auf dem Brocken / Harz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. Juli 2015)

wir machen grade Salzburg unsicher 














































die ersten beiden tage sind super gelaufen









Morgen geht's nach Saalbach und am Dienstag nach Leogang dann sehen wir weiter 

lg


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. Juli 2015)

Auch die erste große Tour durch die heimischen Wälder gemacht
Am Ende waren es fast 30Km


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2015)

Saalbach-Hinterglemm
Kalt, mit Regen und Nebel in der Früh. Der Regen hat bald aufgehört, der Nebel hat sich einigermaßen verzogen, aber trüb und kühl war's bis zum Heimfahren





























































lg


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Juli 2015)

Wir waren am Wochenende mit dem Kinder MTB-Team im Trainingslager in Obertraun. War richtig geil. Auch ich hab da noch einiges gelernt 

















http://www.obertraun.bsfz.at/mountainbike.html


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Juli 2015)

Heute am Kitzsteinhorn die strecke hat es ganz schön in sich 12 km 1500hm bergab 



















































fast unten hat es dann noch den Alten Herren erwischt 










lg


----------



## KIV (15. Juli 2015)

Eigentlich baue ich ja gerade zu Weihnachten ein 26"er mit 14"-Rahmenhöhe auf. Mit meinem 19"-Rahmen kommt er aber auch schon zurecht.
Soll ich mir die Arbeit sparen? Was meint Ihr..?! 
.
.
.
.
Verdammte Axt, was wachsen die Kids schnell..! Gefühlsmäßig war er gerade noch im Kindergarten, jetzt isser schon 8 J und 2 M alt...


----------



## federwech (16. Juli 2015)

Ich würd sagen er kann locker schon nen 22" Rahmen fahren.
Dann aber wie die Kinners vor 50 Jahren Radfahren gelernt haben: Das eine Bein unter dem Unterrohr durch


----------



## chris4711 (16. Juli 2015)

O Oh... lagere die Autoschlüssel ab jetzt unterm' Kopfkissen oder in der Besucherritze


----------



## Fisch123 (16. Juli 2015)

Passt, wenn du den Sattel mit Schlauchklemmen am Oberrohr fixierst. Da hat man einen großen Verstell Bereich.


----------



## trolliver (16. Juli 2015)

Ich würde den Sattelklimbim einfach rausschmeißen, dann paßt das schon. Soll er einfach immer im Wiegetritt fahren, dann kann ihm später in den Bergen keiner mehr was. 

Und 'n büschen Polster für die Kronjuwelen noch...

Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (17. Juli 2015)

Das 24"er passt aber auch noch ganz akzeptabel...



 

Aber die Lenkerhaltung mussten wir noch besprechen...


----------



## zuberstar (18. Juli 2015)

Ich hoffe, dass ihr die Pedalstellung auch besprochen habt... Ansonsten weiter so!


----------



## KIV (18. Juli 2015)

Er hat halt einfach weiter getreten. Vermutlich war die Treppe nicht hoch genug... 
Und ja, ich hab das auch noch kommentiert. Und dass der Hintern ruhig hinter den Sattel darf...


----------



## AlexMC (18. Juli 2015)




----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juli 2015)

hier ein Video von uns am Kitzsteinhorn gefilmt hat jun. meistens onBoard ist etwas länger aber ich konnte nicht mehr mehr wegschneiden  zu dem Trail 12 km 1500hm Bergab sehr fein






lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Juli 2015)

hier noch ein kurzes urlaubs Video diesmal ohne on-board






lg


----------



## LockeTirol (9. August 2015)

Wir haben heute mal die neue Teäre Line in Sölden gecheckt. War gleichzeitig erster Einsatz vom neuen Bike  Beides war cool, die Strecke und das Radl hat auch super funktioniert!


----------



## Bubu24 (9. August 2015)

Schönes Bild.
Warum kein Oberkörperschutz ?

Grüße


----------



## LockeTirol (9. August 2015)

Max hat einen Rückenprotektor vom Skifahren an. Ich möchte ihm jetzt aber einen richtigen Brustpanzer kaufen. Bisher war das noch nicht notwendig. Mit dem neuen Bike ist er aber deutlich schneller auf dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2015)

Wie groß ist Dein Sohn? Wie lang sind die Kurbeln?
Gruß, Kilian


----------



## LockeTirol (12. August 2015)

150mm, etwa 1,23.
Gruß, Tim


----------



## [email protected] (12. August 2015)

Danke. Ich staune, dass er mit dem Play klar kommt. Schickes Rad.


----------



## LockeTirol (12. August 2015)

Es geht aus meiner Sicht so gerade. Wir hatten das normale Bike auch mit, aber Max war happy mit dem


----------



## marco1977 (16. August 2015)

Sein Traum wurde war!
Er schafft es jetzt drüber!

So fing der Tag an:





es wurde immer und immer wieder Probiert:

















bis es nach 3 Stunden, so aussah:


----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2015)

zu schnell fürs Handy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wintermute (21. August 2015)

Na 
jetzt muss ich wohl auch mal.
Oranger Helm ist 7 Jahre, Schwarzer Helm ist 9. 
Nicht auf dem Bild: stolzer Papa ;-)


----------



## LockeTirol (23. August 2015)

Wir waren gestern auch mal wieder am Samerberg. Diesmal waren noch andere Familien mit Kindern dort. Wr echt super, kann ich nur empfehlen!


----------



## herbert2010 (30. August 2015)

Heute mal ein kleines handy video






Lg


----------



## Diman (6. September 2015)

Surfen können wir auch.


----------



## federwech (14. September 2015)

Papa, kuck mal was ich mahaach...



Laut der Oma hat er kurz davor nen No Footer (habs mir extra mehrfach erklären lassen, weil ich´s nicht geglaubt habe) probiert... das ist aber nicht bewiesen


----------



## wintermute (14. September 2015)

So, heute mal 2 Videos,

wir waren im Bikepark in Chur (http://alpenbikepark.ch/) und haben die dortige Flowline getestet. War echt cool, und die Jungs hatten auch Spass (so mein Eindruck).
Lautstärke bitte runterdrehen, oder meine Kommentare überhören ;-)
Beim nächsten Mal muss ich echt mal Musik drüberlegen, ich erschrecke immer wenn ich mich höre... ;-)
(Keine Beschwerden wegen Schnitt oder den Blenden, dass waaren meine ersten Videoschnittversuche )


Nummer 1: Linus (9 Jahre) alleine mit Gopro umgeschnallt:

Nummer 2: Am Anfang Linus und dann fahre ich Bela (7 Jahre) hinterher


----------



## KIV (16. September 2015)

Diman schrieb:


> Surfen können wir auch.


Next Philipp Köster..!
Cool, und das Segel sieht ja schon recht groß aus. Mein 8jähriger fährt derzeit max 2,5qm...voll niedlich. 

Anhang anzeigen 420783


----------



## federwech (16. September 2015)

@wintermute super, die Jungs!


----------



## wintermute (17. September 2015)

federwech schrieb:


> @wintermute super, die Jungs!



Hallo, 
danke!
Bin auch mächtig stolz, dass sie es so hinbekommen.
Muss nur drauf achten, dass nicht vergessen wird, dass Biken auch mal was mit bergauf fahren zu tun hat und dass liften nicht die Regel ist ;-)

Thomas


----------



## wiehenrenner (18. September 2015)

Zwei Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr, Willingen FR Strecke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. September 2015)

Wir haben heute mal eine Strecke im Tal probiert, den Singletrail in Zell. Passagenweise war es doch noch etwas zu heftig. Nächstes Jahr wirds aber schon klappen


----------



## kc85 (18. September 2015)

Nicht gerade on Tour und schon gar nicht artgerecht, aber immerhin beim Fette Reifen Rennen (Anfang Juni) im Rahmen des Steher-GP auf der Radrennbahn im Andreasried in Erfurt:

Unsere Kleine kurz vorm Start auf ihrem komplett serienmäßigen Kid 200.







Die Gegner trotzdem alle auf klar unterlegenem Material: 12-16 Zoll, keine Schaltung, manche gar im Kleid mit Sandalen und Lenkerkörbchen am Puky. 

Das konnte also gar nicht schief gehen. 2 Runden oder 500m später ...






So sehen Sieger aus. Die Kleine war ganz schön erschrocken, als das Publikum anfing zu Brüllen und zu klatschen. Ein Höllenlärm, denn die Hütte war voll.

30 Minuten später ging es übrigens im RTW ins Krankenhaus. Mein Kind hatte sich, kaum das der Helm ab war, an einer Stufe ein Loch in die Stirn gehauen. 2 Tage Krankenhaus. Au Backe. Pokal oder Spital? Wir schaffen beides. 


Die Große war etwas später dran. Das Rad damals auch noch immer komplett Serie (jetzt nicht mehr).






Und die Gegner saßen teilweise auf flotten 26''-Geräten (hier schon nicht mehr im Bild). Zudem waren einige der Jungs einen ganzen Kopf größer als mein doch recht zartes Mädel. Da war wenig zu holen. Aber Wurscht, soll ja vorrangig Spaß machen.






Nachdem sie sich in der Aufwärmrunde einen Platz in Startreihe 1 gesichert hatte (wie von Papa aufgetragen), lies sie sich doch glatt von einem Jungen da wegdrängeln und stand ruckzuck fast ganz hinten. Viel zu nett mein Kind. 

Dann noch den Start verpennt und schon war sie Letzte in der ersten Kurve. 

Auf 500m ist da nicht viel aufzuholen. Ein paar Gegner mussten dann aber doch noch dran glauben (trotz Zickzackfahren auf den Geraden) und es reichte noch für Platz 10. Kind zufrieden, Papa auch wieder. Was will man mehr? 

Beide Kids sind schon ganz scharf auf einen erneuten Start im nächsten Jahr. Mittlerweile sind auch die Räder etwas optimiert.

Die Veranstaltung an sich kann ich nur empfehlen. Eine tolle Erfahrung (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes) für die Kinder.

Räder a la Kania, Frog oder Artgleiches waren übrigens gar nicht vertreten. Nur "Schwermetall".

kc85


----------



## Bubu24 (19. September 2015)

wiehenrenner schrieb:


> Zwei Bilder aus dem letzten Jahr, Willingen FR Strecke.



Wir haben ja fast die selben Bikes . Unsere ist nur kleiner mittlerweile zu klein .

Mit 5 hat es noch gepasst.


----------



## Totoxl (19. September 2015)

Ist er auf dem Bild 5? Dann hat er schon ein guten Style


----------



## [email protected] (19. September 2015)

Coole Action auf den letzten Bildern.
Mein Sohn (bald 8) dreht die letzten Runden auf seinem derzeitigen Rad.


----------



## wintermute (19. September 2015)

wow, ein cooler slide!
8 Jahre? Respekt!

@kc85: schön geschrieben.  
Das kenne ich irgendwie, man positioniert die Kinder vorne im startfeld und wenn es losgeht sind sie schon wieder hinten...  
(kc85... der name ist programm? An diesen Kisten hab ich auch noch gesessen...das waren noch Zeiten...)


----------



## kc85 (20. September 2015)

Ja, mein Nick ist kein Zufall. 

An der Umsetzung taktischer Vorgaben wird für die Zukunft gearbeitet. Aber ich fürchte, meine Mädels sind für den harten Wettkampf einfach viel zu nett. 

kc85


----------



## Erbse73 (20. September 2015)

Heute auch das 14" KuBike ausgefahren.....ihm machts Spass--
Nur die Pedalstellung beim Anfahren muss noch geübt werden...


 
29-14Zoll


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2015)

Meine Tochter (3,5 Jahre) macht jetzt auf ihrem 16" Hotrock auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2015)

Philipp (5 Jahre alt) auf seinem Lieblingspfad:


----------



## wintermute (21. September 2015)

kc85 schrieb:


> An der Umsetzung taktischer Vorgaben wird für die Zukunft gearbeitet. Aber ich fürchte, meine Mädels sind für den harten Wettkampf einfach viel zu nett.
> 
> kc85



hehe,
das ist aber auch schwer...
Eigentlich wollen wir soziele rücksichtsvolle Wesen erziehen, aber im Wettkampf sollen sie die Ellenbogen ausfahren. Das bekommen wir Erwachsenen ja nicht mal richtig hin. 
Dann lieber auf Wettkampf schei**** und versuchen den Spass beim gemeinsamenBiken "herauszuarbeiten"...
mal schauen, ob mir das gelingt...

Thomas


----------



## AlexMC (21. September 2015)

Auf den Hausberg:






Treppenfahrer:






Trail mit Stufen:






Steiler Kanal:


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (26. September 2015)

Meine  3jährige , und ihr neues Fahrrad

nach anfänglichen Fremdeln

und beschnüffeln

kam sie dann doch recht gut zurecht, wenn man bedenkt das sie bisher nur Laufrad gefahren ist.


----------



## bugxx (26. September 2015)

Schön, dass es so viel begeisterten Nachwuchs gibt! 
Meiner ist trotz Schulterbruch im letzten Jahr wieder ganz der Alte. Gott sei Dank alles wieder gut verheilt. Sowohl Physisch und psychisch.
Wir waren neulich auch mal in Samerberg, bisschen beim shredden  
Leider nur Screenshots:


----------



## crossboss (28. September 2015)

Yannik (9 J.) on Trail-Tour, 2015, im Hoch-Harz, mit dem selbst getunten *Scott Spark 24*_ (90mm v.+h.)  Nahe Braunlage_
















und mal im Bikepark Braunlage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Oktober 2015)

Klasse Eindrücke
Eindrücke von der gestrigen Tour. Erst im kleinen Bikepark inDortmund-Aplerbeck






und dann noch zurück durch den Wald, an der alten BMX-Strecke wo ich auch als Kind schon gefahren bin


----------



## shutupandride (3. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Bens_Papa (11. Oktober 2015)




----------



## LockeTirol (11. Oktober 2015)

Krass, da würde mein Sohn glaube ich nicht runter fahren


----------



## Totoxl (12. Oktober 2015)

Die Steintreppe ist schon ne Ansage. Die Kette


----------



## Bens_Papa (12. Oktober 2015)

Ja - habe ich auch gesehen. Die Kette kann aber dank Kettenführung nicht abspringen. Die Feder des XTR-Schaltwerks ist schon verdammt weich.


----------



## track94 (13. Oktober 2015)

Unser kleiner 2 Jahre 2 Monate .
Ja ...es ist ein Puky und die Konstruktion ist verwegen aber sonst hätte es am Anfang nicht geklappt.....das normale Rad kommt jetzt auch wieder dran


----------



## chris4711 (13. Oktober 2015)

Is' halt voll hip > scaled sizing


----------



## AlexMC (17. Oktober 2015)




----------



## herbert2010 (18. Oktober 2015)

Heute beim Fam. Ausflug 
































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (18. Oktober 2015)

Das dritte Bild schaut nach Spaß aus


----------



## [email protected] (19. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (19. Oktober 2015)

Bens_Papa schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 427481 Anhang anzeigen 427482


 Kettenspanner wär sinnvoll


----------



## mick_1978! (19. Oktober 2015)

Wald ist beim Junior gerade nicht so angesagt. Daher eher Tour zum örtlichen Pumptrack...


----------



## [email protected] (23. Oktober 2015)




----------



## [email protected] (24. Oktober 2015)

Schöne Herbsttour.


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Oktober 2015)

Harzberg kreuz & quer






















































lg


----------



## LemonLipstick (25. Oktober 2015)

lemonlipstick junior beim diesjährigen tkmbd ....


----------



## LemonLipstick (25. Oktober 2015)

lemonlipstick junior 2.0 beim diesjähriegen tkmbd ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (25. Oktober 2015)

Spielen 







lg


----------



## Surtre (25. Oktober 2015)

Sonntagsausflug:


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Oktober 2015)

Mein Großer in Aktion auf dem Pump n'Jump Track


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Oktober 2015)

Oder auch mal auf seinem BMX


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Oktober 2015)

heute auf einem wirklich steilen stück


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Oktober 2015)

und noch ein Foto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (31. Oktober 2015)

@herbert2010


herbert2010 schrieb:


> heute auf einem wirklich steilen stück



ich kriege da nur ein Video nicht verfügbar von dem facedreck


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Oktober 2015)

Y_G schrieb:


> @herbert2010
> 
> 
> ich kriege da nur ein Video nicht verfügbar von dem facedreck


danke hab es geändert


----------



## Y_G (31. Oktober 2015)

viel besser


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2015)

Kidsbiketour


----------



## shutupandride (4. November 2015)




----------



## wiehenrenner (6. November 2015)

Haben am 01.11. das schöne Wetter und den letzten Lifttag in Willingen genutzt.


----------



## wiehenrenner (6. November 2015)




----------



## Biebertaler (15. November 2015)

Heute auf unserer Tour


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Dezember 2015)

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Dezember 2015)

und Bewegte gibt es auch noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (13. Dezember 2015)

Mein Kleiner ist auf 16 Zoll aufgestiegen:






Und die beiden zusammen:


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Dezember 2015)

Feinstes herbst wetter bei uns 

von gestern













von heute





















lg Herbert


----------



## marco1977 (21. Dezember 2015)




----------



## herbert2010 (23. Dezember 2015)

ab in die Sonne 



























lg


----------



## 19irme80 (24. Dezember 2015)

Kleine Ausfahrt am Weihnachtstag um die Wartezeit zu verkürzen.
Dem kleinen Pfützenmagnet musste ich Schutzbleche verpassen


----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2015)

Pfälzer Trails:


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2015)

Silvester ausfahrt 


























Guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr wünschen wir euch


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Januar 2016)

Und noch ein video zur silvester ausfahrt 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=dUxUexAHMCI

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Januar 2016)

Kalt und Fein 











lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. Januar 2016)

und noch einen 

so heute war es aber huschi -8 gard  aber super gripp











lg


----------



## Roelof (4. Januar 2016)

Bobbahn, Weidlingbachtal?


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Januar 2016)

Roelof schrieb:


> Bobbahn, Weidlingbachtal?


Bisamberg
Weidling ist im Moment durch Rodungsarbeiten leider zerstört


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2016)

endlich Schnee


























lg


----------



## canyon2011 (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## canyon2011 (6. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (9. Januar 2016)

noch geht es mit etwas Schnee





















lg


----------



## bugxx (9. Januar 2016)

@herbert2010 und Junior  ganz schön hartnäckig seit ihr und echt viel unterwegs. Find ich gut!


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Januar 2016)

bugxx schrieb:


> @herbert2010 und Junior  ganz schön hartnäckig seit ihr und echt viel unterwegs. Find ich gut!


 und Meine Frau nicht vergessen  danke


----------



## trolliver (9. Januar 2016)

Herbert, da sieht man mal, wie weit man kommt, wenn man Kurbellängenmilimeter links liegen läßt und statt dessen fährt. Voller Neid schaue ich mir die Bilder immer an! Im Winter habe ich das leider nie gemacht, als ich noch in München wohnte....


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Januar 2016)

Naja wir betreiben das jetzt im 5 jahr es ist so in uns allen drin das es uns abgeht wen wir zu lange nicht fahren 

Dan kommen noch die mtb urlaube park besuche usw man könnte sagen wir haben alle 3 unser hobby gefunden und ich hatte riesen glück das das so gelaufen ist 

Und nach dem jun den grossen wusch hat dh rennen zu fahren weis er auch das training wichtig ist 

Ich hoffe das uns das noch lange so erhalten bleibt 

Lg


----------



## AlexMC (9. Januar 2016)

Waren auch wieder unterwegs, kein Schnee aber 3°C warm 
Ich finde das ja so klasse, daß wir endlich richtige Touren zusammen machen können, wo's auch mal gut berghoch gehen darf.





mein ganz persönliches Foto des Tages :


----------



## AlexMC (10. Januar 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> mein ganz persönliches Foto des Tages :




Es kam ja sogar wirklich in die FdT-Auswahl


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Januar 2016)

Heute war es super Fein 


































































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Januar 2016)

So Heute haben wir auch wieder etwas Schnee gefunden 
































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Januar 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Butze_MTB (17. Januar 2016)

Kinder, MTB, Schnee. 
Gut, ggf nicht ganz richtig kombiniert, aber nun ja. Geht jedenfalls zur Freude der beiden.


----------



## bugxx (17. Januar 2016)

mal wieder was vom Sommer...








steht zur Auswahl fürs FDT, würd mich über likes freuen


----------



## herbert2010 (24. Januar 2016)

super griffig heute 
























































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Januar 2016)

Heute ein Morgen runderl gedreht oben mal wieder wärmer als unten 


























lg


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Februar 2016)

und Abend Runderl 


























lg


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## AlexMC (6. Februar 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (7. Februar 2016)

Bei uns war es auch schon wieder so Traumhaft leider mit Frühen Ende


----------



## AlexMC (12. Februar 2016)

Über Wasser fahren wollte trotz mehrfacher Versuche nicht so recht klappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (12. Februar 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Bei uns war es auch schon wieder so Traumhaft leider mit Frühen Ende


Hinterrad Bremse wird viel zu hoch bewertet.
Aber trotzdem schade drum. Hoffe es reicht ein neuer Fitting?


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Februar 2016)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> Hinterrad Bremse wird viel zu hoch bewertet.
> Aber trotzdem schade drum. Hoffe es reicht ein neuer Fitting?



Ich hab gleich den ganzen schlauch ersetzt da diese woche eh mein neuer rahmen gekommen ist


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Februar 2016)

lg


----------



## track94 (13. Februar 2016)

Bin immer wieder neidisch


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Februar 2016)

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Februar 2016)

Heute am Aninger stürmisch  aber warm









































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (24. Februar 2016)

Jungfernfahrt


----------



## delphi1507 (24. Februar 2016)

Irgendwie sitzt der Helm sehr komisch....


----------



## AlexMC (24. Februar 2016)

Hoodie und Helm, naja. Aber der Hinterkopf ist geschützt


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Februar 2016)




----------



## AlexMC (26. Februar 2016)

Junger Hüpfer  Hat er eigentlich irgendeine Art von Rückenprotektor ? Ich habe meinem jetzt ein Evoc Trail besorgt, auch wenn er eher nicht springt


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Februar 2016)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Junger Hüpfer  Hat er eigentlich irgendeine Art von Rückenprotektor ? Ich habe meinem jetzt ein Evoc Trail besorgt, auch wenn er eher nicht springt


Ja einen evoc  trail und im park eine protector weste

Lg


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2016)

eigentlich war der Plan, bei bestem Wetter ein paar Trails zu fahren ...



doch sobald ein paar Hügel in Sicht sind 



gehts mit falschen Material 



mal wieder nur um die Hupferei



Spaß hats gemacht, trotz radikaler Planmodifikation


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Februar 2016)

Na dan wird es zeit für richtiges material


----------



## shutupandride (27. Februar 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Na dan wird es zeit für richtiges material


hamma scho


----------



## bugxx (28. Februar 2016)

Geil n Redline


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tevalatschen (28. Februar 2016)

Hier ein kleiner Beitrag von unserer letzten Ausfahrt


----------



## LockeTirol (2. März 2016)

Huck to flat. Wow, das in dem Alter, nicht übel


----------



## shutupandride (7. März 2016)

bugxx schrieb:


> Geil n Redline


womit Du Recht hast


----------



## KIV (8. März 2016)

Erste Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Rad...





Es war zwar sonnig, aber echt kalt. Gut, dass er nicht angehalten hat und auch die Böschung gut hochgekommen ist...


----------



## Jabomania (12. März 2016)




----------



## Jabomania (12. März 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (20. März 2016)

sonntags ausfahrt 









































lg


----------



## Funbiker1 (20. März 2016)

Da kannst wohl stolz sein.


----------



## herbert2010 (20. März 2016)

Immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (23. März 2016)

lg


----------



## C-Schicht (24. März 2016)

WWBT 03 Jan.16
Dauerregen und Sch...e kalt...


----------



## C-Schicht (24. März 2016)

Wieder am Start 2Radhelden.de


----------



## LockeTirol (28. März 2016)

Max und ich waren heut mal wieder am Samerberg. Etwas wackelig war's noch in der neuen Saison, aber super spaßig!


----------



## LockeTirol (2. April 2016)

Cross Country Familientour über 30km und 600hm. Bin sehr stolz auf meine beiden. War auch die erste richtige Tour mit dem VPACE MAX26.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. April 2016)

Feine Sonntags runde 1000hm Mein Helm erledigt ;( aber daführ haben wir ihm ja

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1987060#

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (10. April 2016)

Fam. Tour 


























lg


----------



## track94 (10. April 2016)

Meine Jungs haben heute auch mal mehere kleine Runden gedreht

 
  

Ich bin sooooooo neidisch auf euch


----------



## wiehenrenner (11. April 2016)

Bikepark Saison eröffnet mit dem kurzen.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2016)

sehr cool und super gefahren Kompliment


----------



## federwech (12. April 2016)

Der Junior hat sich ne eigene Schlüsselstelle auserkoren


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2016)

Und er mag bäume  

Cool der kleine


----------



## giant_r (12. April 2016)

hut ab, in dem alter schon die ideallinie lesen koennen ..... super


----------



## federwech (13. April 2016)

Da hat er mir schon einiges voraus


----------



## KIV (13. April 2016)

Feierabendrunde...


----------



## Roelof (13. April 2016)

@KIV sag deinem Zwerg: das trau ich mich heute noch nicht so richtig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KIV (13. April 2016)

Sag ich ihm ja so schon dauernd, werd´s aber von Dir auch noch ausrichten. 
Das neue Rad hat er echt super im Griff, bin total überrascht. Manchmal wird er mir schon zu mutig. Der Kicker hat z.B. in der Mitte ne fiese Delle, wenn er da zu kurz springt oder mit dem Vorderrad hängenbleibt... Sagt es bitte nicht der Mama! 
Eigentlich wollte ich mit der Übergabe ja bis zum Geburtstag Ende Mai warten. Das hab ich leider nicht ausgehalten, und es wäre definitiv auch (insbes. mit Blick auf den Spassfaktor) ein Fehler gewesen.
Pädagogisch mag man anderer Meinung sein...


----------



## hirschy (14. April 2016)

Geile Fotos, sieht nach viel Spaß in den nächsten Jahren aus 
Ausfahrt mit meinen beiden mit Laufrad und 16 Zoller taugt momentan nur bedingt. Der Kleine guckt in der Gegend rum, der Große macht Strecke und ruft alle 30 Sekunden: "Mann, Karlsson ist soooo lahm...."
Wenn der kleine alleine mit´m Rad zuverlässig Bremsen und Anhalten kann und auf Radwegen keine Gefahr mehr für sich und andere darstellt, wird´s hoffentlich besser


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2016)

Fein war es Heute












lg


----------



## LockeTirol (16. April 2016)

Max und ich waren heute auf Endurotour auf meinem Hometrail. Bis auf ein par wenige Passagen ging es schon sehr gut!


----------



## herbert2010 (17. April 2016)

Fam. Runde






lg


----------



## AlexMC (5. Mai 2016)

Vatertagstour

















ähmm, nein


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2016)

Hi

gestern race Day 






Heute Fam. Tour 55 km 1020 hm , 






lg


----------



## AlexMC (7. Mai 2016)

Kleines Rennen:


----------



## bikeadelic (10. Mai 2016)

knackiger Trailanstieg zum Burgberg SZ-Lichtenberg! 


 … geschafft! 


 
Vater und Sohn Tour zu Chr. Himmelfahrt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (10. Mai 2016)

So ruhig kann man das auch begehen, sehr schön. Unser Wohngebiet ist, obgleich stadtnah, eine Pforte in Biotope und Naturreservate, die gern für Ausflüge genutzt werden. Am 1. Mai und Christi Himmelfahrt drücken sich dann immer grölende Horden mit Anhängern voll Feuerwasser an unserem Haus vorbei. Na ja, sind ja nur zwei Tage im Jahr. Ach nee, die Kohlfahrten gibt's ja auch noch etwas früher im Jahr, aber die grölen nicht so - oder erst später, wenn sie voll und weit weg sind. ;-)))


----------



## bikeadelic (10. Mai 2016)

… den grölenden Horden sind wir leider nicht entkommen, Sie haben zum Glück auch nur die Ruhe die dort sonst herrscht gestört und nicht uns beim befahren der Trails! ;-) Ihre bei uns üblichen Bollerwagen, sind wohl samt Steuermann nicht trailtauglich! )


----------



## papaFrosch (11. Mai 2016)

Kleine Vatertagstour mit meinem großen (6 Jahre)...

ca. 13 km mit 130 hm (laut gpsies)


----------



## trolliver (11. Mai 2016)

Auch toll. Stelle ich mir auch gut (und lecker ;-)) ) im Herbst vor. Unsere Vatertagstour war etwa genauso lang, aber alles flach. Bis auf eine Bahnunterführung, auf der Philipp einen neuen Rekord aufgestellt hat: 40,4 km/h.


----------



## papaFrosch (11. Mai 2016)

WOW! 40 ist der hammer!

Im Herbst wird das wohl eher ne Wanderung als ne Ausfahrt... wegen der ganzen leckeren Trauben... ;-)


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Mai 2016)

papaFrosch schrieb:


> Kleine Vatertagstour mit meinem großen (6 Jahre)...
> 
> ca. 13 km mit 130 hm (laut gpsies)


Sieht aus wie bei uns. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## papaFrosch (11. Mai 2016)

en Laaaaffener???


----------



## ChrissiF (11. Mai 2016)

papaFrosch schrieb:


> en Laaaaffener???


Nee, aus der Nähe von Würzburg. Aber der Blick ist bei uns (fast) der gleiche.


----------



## trolliver (11. Mai 2016)

Stimmt. Aber der Tropfen kommt im Herbst immer diese komischen Flachmänner. ;-)) Klingt wie Hexentropfen.


----------



## KIV (13. Mai 2016)

Guter Start ins Wochenende...

Wünsche viel Spaß allerseits!


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Mai 2016)

Fam. Tour Harzberg


























lg


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## moerk (18. Mai 2016)

Der Junior auf seinem alten 16er....


----------



## LockeTirol (18. Mai 2016)

Wir waren am Wochenende ein bisschen am Lago biken. Brione, Pregasina und Tremalzo. Die üblichen Klassiker halt. War echt super auch wenn das Wetter nicht perfekt war. 5° und Schneeregen am Tremalzo


----------



## sportsfreund68 (22. Mai 2016)

Letztes Jahr in Saalbach-Hinterglemm
	

	
	
		
		

		
			













Neulich auf dem Hometrail mit dem neuen Carbonracer:


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Mai 2016)

Onboard beim jun 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=share&v=na0P6NSOD_Q

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (24. Mai 2016)

Kidsbiketour - Material



die passende Gäng am Blindsee



schöne Trails per bike



und zu Fuß



retour über die via claudia augusta



und wieder schöne Trails



schön wars!


----------



## KIV (24. Mai 2016)

Bei uns wieder nur BMX-Strecke...




Und ich kann überhaupt gar nicht springen. Liegt bestimmt am Rad... 
Der Bengel ist seit vorgestern 9, ich befürchte da geht noch was mehr. Mache mir so langsam Sorgen. Einem anderen Jungen habe ich heute das Blaulicht-Taxi gerufen, der Arm sah gar nicht gut aus...


----------



## bikeadelic (25. Mai 2016)

Bei uns ist am Wochenende Rennen in Bad Salzdethfurt angesagt gewesen! 



Jette in action!



Joey gibt gas!



… und noch mehr!


@shutupandride, schön zu sehen, dass es noch Kids gibt, die mit Felgenbremsen fahren.
Was ich an Material am Samstag im „BOP“ in Bad Salzdetfurth bei den Kids ab U11 an den Bikes gesehen habe, ist unglaublich!


----------



## herbert2010 (25. Mai 2016)

bikeadelic schrieb:


> Bei uns ist am Wochenende Rennen in Bad Salzdethfurt angesagt gewesen!
> Anhang anzeigen 496802
> Jette in action!
> Anhang anzeigen 496803
> ...


Das dachte ich mir beim letzten rennen vom jun auch massenhaft carbon statt kondition


----------



## shutupandride (25. Mai 2016)

@bikeadelic 
naja, in Bezug auf die am Kania verbauten V-Brakes sind die gar nicht so "billig" ... das sind nagelneue Avid Ultimate gewesen, mir hats fast das Herz zerrissen beim verbauen
zudem sind bei uns im Mittelgebirge V-Brakes nach wie vor ausreichend, bei einem 30kg-Bürschchen natürlich noch mehr als bei einem mit 80 ...
von Carbon halt ich rein gar nix für das Alter, so oft wie´s die Youngster hinfeuert, halte ich Carbon für keine gute Wahl


----------



## bikeadelic (26. Mai 2016)

@shutupandride
… nicht billig aber top!
Die Avid fahre ich selbst auch, komplett an meinem „Nicolai-Helium“, die funktioniert wunderbar! Auch bei einem 80-kg-Daddy 
Wenn man dann Kids auf Bikes mit einer „Rock Shox RS-1“ sieht, finde ich das aber auch bei einer entsprechenden Kondition schon heftig!
Wobei ich 29'er in der Altersklasse auch fragwürdig finde. ;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Mai 2016)

Fam. Tour






Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Mai 2016)

und jun. DH Training Letzte Woche 






lg


----------



## KIV (26. Mai 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> und jun. DH Training Letzte Woche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boaaah, is mir schlecht..! 
Das war definitiv zu schnell für mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shutupandride (28. Mai 2016)

bikeadelic schrieb:


> @shutupandride
> … nicht billig aber top!
> Die Avid fahre ich selbst auch, komplett an meinem „Nicolai-Helium“, die funktioniert wunderbar! Auch bei einem 80-kg-Daddy
> Wenn man dann Kids auf Bikes mit einer „Rock Shox RS-1“ sieht, finde ich das aber auch bei einer entsprechenden Kondition schon heftig!
> Wobei ich 29'er in der Altersklasse auch fragwürdig finde. ;-)


Nicolai Helium ... lecker
Material würde ich an Kidbikes nicht überbewerten, auch aus eigenem Interesse, so schnell wie die wachsen ... wichtig ist dass sie Spaß haben. denen ist es doch relativ egal, was da dran ist (so lange es nicht zu schrottig und zu schwer ist oder nicht funktioniert). Außerdem muss ja auch Steigerungspotenzial da sein, wenn der größte Wachstumsschub vorbei ist

unterhalb der Coburger Hütte ...


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Mai 2016)




----------



## LockeTirol (30. Mai 2016)

Weil's vor 2 Wochen so schön war, sind Max und ich noch einmal die Tremalzo Tour gefahren. Diesmal mit besserem Wetter und einem Fotografen als Begleitung. Danke an MonEpic für die tollen Fotos!


----------



## LockeTirol (31. Mai 2016)

shutupandride schrieb:


> Kidsbiketour - Material
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht nach einer netten Tour aus. Gibt's dazu ein paar Daten und hast Du zufällig einen Tourenbeschreibung?


----------



## shutupandride (1. Juni 2016)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Sieht nach einer netten Tour aus. Gibt's dazu ein paar Daten und hast Du zufällig einen Tourenbeschreibung?


Klaro!
von Bieberwier über den Lärchenweg/Via Augusta, nach dem Berg bei 1136hm (lt Kompaßkarte) über die Fernpaßstraße und den Teerweg zum Blindsee, da am Nordrand desselben rumgeblödelt. Den Weg retour und den Finkweg nach Bieberwier zurück.


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (8. Juni 2016)

kinder und jugendtrainingscamp in umag/kroatien. schnappschuss von lemonlipstick junior ....


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Juni 2016)

onboard mit Junior am Spielplatz






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (19. Juni 2016)

Fam. Tour Vorbereitung fürs Trentino






lg


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Juni 2016)

hier noch ein paar bewegte bilder von Sonntag nur mit Junior unterwegs da sich meine frau am samstag beim biken 3 bänder bei sprungelenk eingerissen hat und 1 Woche bis zur schiene pausieren muß






lg


----------



## AlexMC (2. Juli 2016)




----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2016)

Ich bin hin und her gerissen.
Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem Sohn in Winterberg. Es war großartig. Er hat sich wohl gefühlt und es lief super. Zumindest auf den einfachen Strecken - Freecross, 4 Cross und auf dem Übungsparcours. Die Freeride Strecke war ihm in einigen Abschnitten zu heikel.




Einerseits war es cool zu sehen wie er die Sprünge angegangen ist, die Table komplett gesprungen ist und selbst auf der Freecross Strecke regelmäßig in der Luft war und gut Tempo gehalten hat - andererseits ist meine Schmerzgrenze und Grenze dessen was ich einen 8 Jährigen machen lasse damit erreicht. Ich habe keinen Bock zu sehen wie er sich richtig aufraucht und schwer verletzt. Kinder im Rollstuhl  - das ist uncool!
*Wie geht Euch das?* Ich war gerade dabei ein paar Bilder von der Strecke zu machen - da sehe ich ihn auf der Jumpline.
Mir ist bei folgendem Bild - nach klarer Ansage er soll die Strecke erstmal nur abrollen, um ein Gefühl zu bekommen - das Herz in die Hose gerutscht. Da waren wir noch keine 5 Minuten im Park...
Einerseits war ich zwar super stolz, dass er sich so gut anstellt und habe mich für ihn gefreut als ich seine Freude gesehen habe. Aber dennoch.





Danach konnte ich ihn etwas einbremsen, wir hatten viel Spaß und sind Sturzfrei aus dem Park.




Soweit so gut. Heute beim Frühstück erzählt er mir, dass er beim nächsten Mal die großen Tables springen will - da gingen bei mir die Alarmglocken lauter als jeh zuvor an.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich bin hin und her gerissen.
> Am Wochenende war ich mit meinem Sohn in Winterberg. Es war großartig. Er hat sich wohl gefühlt und es lief super. Zumindest auf den einfachen Strecken - Freecross, 4 Cross und auf dem Übungsparcours. Die Freeride Strecke war ihm in einigen Abschnitten zu heikel.
> 
> 
> ...


Ich kann es dir nach empfinden ich habe meinem junior immer erklärt das es wichtig ist mit hirn zu fahren und das verletzungen lange brauchen um auszuheilen

Aber halten kannst du ihm schwer ich würde eine abmachung treffen das er dieses jahr leichtere sprpnge springt und wen er das perfekt kann grössere

Meiner ist gerade auf dh training in saalbach bin schon gespannt ob alles gut geht aber er hat sehr gute trainer dabei die diese jugent trainings seit 12 jahren betreiben

Aber sorgen mache ich mir trozdem den ich habe ihm schon 3 mal schwer stürzen gesehen ...

Lg


----------



## Linipupini (11. Juli 2016)

Bin ich froh, dass ich 2 Mädels habe! Erstens brauch ich mir keine Sorgen zu machen.
Zweitens hält das Material länger!


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2016)

Und dann schreibst mit ihm ob alles ok ist und dan bekommst diese antwort ....

Junior:
Einmal weggerutscht einmal überschlagen Habs aber ned auf video

Ich sag jetzt nix


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2016)

Ich verstehe dich gerade nicht ganz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dich gerade nicht ganz.


Er ist ja grade in saalbach und das war seine antwort als ichbihm gefragt habe ob er heute ohne sturz gefahren ist

Seine größte sorge ist das er kein video von den stürzen hat 

Weils mir grade bei deinen fotos aufgefallen ist ein neckbrace wäre vieleicht nicht schlecht für deinen junior 

Lg


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2016)

Ach so.
Videoaufnahmen sind auch echt hilfreich Slowmo am Handy ist cool . Da machen wir Bewegungsanalysen mit.
Neck Brace haben wir, aber das engt ihn so sehr ein, dass es eher hinderlich wird. Er hat bisher aber auch nur so ein einfaches von Acerbis.
Fullface, Rückenprotektor, Knie und Ellenbogenprotektoren sind im Einsatz.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Juli 2016)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Videoaufnahmen sind auch echt hilfreich Slowmo am Handy ist cool . Da machen wir Bewegungsanalysen mit.
> Neck Brace haben wir, aber das engt ihn so sehr ein, dass es eher hinderlich wird. Er hat bisher aber auch nur so ein einfaches von Acerbis.
> Fullface, Rückenprotektor, Knie und Ellenbogenprotektoren sind im Einsatz.


*Moveo Neck Brace Concept *

Ist Größen verstellbar


----------



## [email protected] (11. Juli 2016)

vielen Dank für den Tip.


----------



## Jabomania (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## Jabomania (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## Jabomania (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## Jabomania (17. Juli 2016)

Anhang anzeigen 512209 Anhang anzeigen 512210


----------



## Jabomania (17. Juli 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (17. Juli 2016)

heute waren wir draussen  in unserem neuen trail park sehr fein sowas in der nähe zu haben 
http://www.wienerwaldtrails.at/eroeffnung-trailpark-weidlingbach/







lg


----------



## giant_r (17. Juli 2016)

Jabomania schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 512215 Anhang anzeigen 512214 Anhang anzeigen 512213


mx20team oder dirt? danke fuer die schoenen bilder.


----------



## Jabomania (17. Juli 2016)

Mx 20 Team 
9 Fach Gripshift 
Lenker & Vorbau getauscht


----------



## BOOZE (18. Juli 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (18. Juli 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (24. Juli 2016)

hi

hier noch ein paar Fotos und ein video vom TheGap summercamp in saalbach 





















lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (24. Juli 2016)

saalbach blueline


----------



## herbert2010 (7. August 2016)

hi

1. Tour im Trentino
ein paar echt traumhafte Aussichten.































































































lg


----------



## track94 (7. August 2016)

Bah näh wat has du ne fiese karakter sone fodos hier zu posten 

Sehr geil mein neid sei dir gewiss


----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2016)

2. Tour im Trentino
Von Levico Terme über Pergine - Frassilongo - Cima di Mezzodi zum La Bassa (mit 1.838 m der höchste Punkt der Tour) und den Europafernwanderweg 5 hinunter nach Levico Terme
Durchgehend sonnig und heiß, wieder mit traumhaften Ausblicken

gesamt 44,7 km und 1.675 teilweise hart erkämpfte Höhenmeter



















































lg Herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2016)

3. Tour im Trentino

Zuerst von Levico Terme rauf zum Werk Colle delle Benne https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Werk_Colle_delle_benne - über einen netten Trail runter zum Lago di Levico; den See einmal mehr, einmal weniger am Ufer entlang fast umrundet. Nach einem kleinen Schwenk in einiger Höhe entlang des daneben liegenden Lago di Caldonazzo teilweise durch die Weinberge, teilweise durch kleine typische italienische Ortschaften.

gesamt 29 km und 749 hm



















































lg


----------



## LemonLipstick (11. August 2016)

lemonlipstick junior in saalbach ....

blueline ...





hackelbergtrail ....




hackelbergtrail 2 ......





unsere jungs beim technik training ....





lg, michael.


----------



## herbert2010 (11. August 2016)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> lemonlipstick junior in saalbach ....
> 
> blueline ...
> 
> ...



Eine woche zu früh wir fahren am samstag vom trentino weiter nach salzburg und werden dan sicher mal in saalbach vorbeischauen 

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (11. August 2016)

4. Tour im Trentino

Levico Terme - Caldonazzo - immer gemächlich und gemütlich bergauf durch Wald und kleine Ortschaften - Malga Doss del Bugo (1052 m) - Doss Alto (1119 m) - über ein paar nette flowige Trails runter nach Caldonazzo und über den Radweg nach Levico Terme mit abschließendem Eisessen in der Fußgängerzone

gesamt 30 km, 883 hm



















































...










lg


----------



## Matzell (11. August 2016)

Die Ersten richtigen Treppen und er traut sich endlich


----------



## Perlenkette (12. August 2016)

Der Perlenketten - Junior




 

 

 
Ferienbeschäftigung (Schwimmbad war zu langweilig)

Das mittlere Bild steht zur Wahl zum Foto des Tages; also wenn es gefällt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (12. August 2016)

5. Tour im Trentino

Eigentlich war ja für heute ein Ruhetag geplant...dann aber hat der Hotelguide vom Wanderweg 303 erzählt...

von Levico Terme über die Strada Provenciale Per Vetriolo bis ca. 1170 m Höhe, dann in den Wald auf den Wanderweg 303 abgezweigt. Auf diesem dann die meiste Zeit technisch anspruchsvoll hinunter nach Levico Terme.

gesamt 11,5 km und 692 hm



















































lg


----------



## bugxx (12. August 2016)

sind gerade wieder zurück aus Finale. Schee wars!














und der alte Herr natürlich


----------



## Perlenkette (12. August 2016)

Ich hab jetzt mal "gefällt mir" geklickt. Den Button "DA MüSSEN WIR AUCH UNBEDINGT HIN" gibt´s ja nicht.

Das erste Foto ist spitze!!!!


----------



## klmp77 (12. August 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Der Perlenketten - Junior
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 519367 Anhang anzeigen 519368 Anhang anzeigen 519371
> Ferienbeschäftigung (Schwimmbad war zu langweilig)
> ...



Hinterglemm, oder?

Wenn Du das RAD mal verkaufen willst...


----------



## herbert2010 (14. August 2016)

vorbei is mit der ruhe 

1. Tour in Salzburg, 6. Tour im Urlaub

Vom Friedlwirt übers Heutal auf die Hochalm. Von dort schiebend - da 1. das Fahren dort nicht erlaubt ist und 2. ein Normalsterblicher dort eh nicht fahren kann _;-)_ - bis zur Hölzalm und weiter bis zum Wetterkreuz auf 1.508 m. Von dort dann über Wanderwege und Forststraße retour zum Friedlwirt. 

gesamt 19,85 km und 1198 hm
















































morgen gehts mal in den Zirkus 

lg


----------



## Perlenkette (14. August 2016)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Hinterglemm, oder?
> 
> Wenn Du das RAD mal verkaufen willst...



Ja, gut erkannt! Der Spielplatz am Sportplatz .


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (14. August 2016)

Gestern zum 2 ten male auf einem Pump Track. Spaß hat es gemacht


----------



## klmp77 (14. August 2016)

Perlenkette schrieb:


> Ja, gut erkannt! Der Spielplatz am Sportplatz .



So, nachdem das geklärt ist, wann kann ich das Mondraker abholen


----------



## Raedchenfahrer (15. August 2016)

Hallo zusammen, das Bild aus #734 steht zur Wahl des Foto des Jahres. Würde mich über ein paar "Sternchen" freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (16. August 2016)

2. Tour in Salzburg, 7. Tour im Urlaub
Friedlwirt - Schwarzbergklamm - Fußtalstube - Loferer Alm - Liedersberg - Reith - Unken - Friedlwirt
32,6 km und 1.080 hm




















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (17. August 2016)

3. Tour in Salzburg, 8. Tour im Urlaub
Friedlwirt - Unken - Reith - Aschauer Sattel - Oberjettenberg - Haiderhof - Unken - Friedlwirt
28 km und 786 hm



















































so der urlaub geht morgen zu ende das war es jetzt mal für ein paar tage großen respekt vor meinem junior der jetzt in 11 urlaubstagen 8 runden mit im schnitt 1000 hm pro runde mit uns gefahren ist 

lg herbert


----------



## rsu (21. August 2016)

Lenzerheide auf eher gemaessigten Abfahrten mit dem Kleinen. Familien Gelaende mit Feuerstelle und die Sprunghuegel im Endhang des Bikeparks machen auch den Kleineren Spass Nicht zu vergessen die Murmelibahn bei der Mittelstation.


----------



## sensiminded (25. August 2016)

Der große Kleine ist zwar nicht direkt auf Tour, aber am Rollen.


----------



## LockeTirol (28. August 2016)

Ich war gestern mit Max (8J) in Saalbach Hinterglemm. Wir sind 2 mal die Blueline, einmal Panoramatrail, einmal Milka Line und einmal Hachlbergtrail gefahren. Insgesamt ca. 3000 Teifenmeter. Alle 4 Trails sind für Kids mit ein bisschen Erfahrung bergab sehr empfehlenswert. Hat richtig Spaß gebracht!


----------



## LemonLipstick (29. August 2016)

saalbach ist echt eine tolle gegend für kinder. wenn es um techniktraining usw. geht ist leogang ein sehr guter tip.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (29. August 2016)

Erkenntnisgewinn unserer Großen: 
-Mit offener Bremse geht es besser über Wurzeln.
-Papa hatte Recht.


----------



## herbert2010 (30. August 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (11. September 2016)

Ein wenig dh training


----------



## WilliWildsau (12. September 2016)

Hier war ich ja auch schon länger nicht mehr, aber sehr geniale Eindrücke von allen hier und es ist doch immer wieder klasse, wenn unsere Kinder soviel Spaß dran haben
Meiner wollte gestern auch wieder im Wald ein wenig üben


----------



## Perlenkette (13. September 2016)

Das 5. Foto ist cool; hast Du den Fokus mitgezogen?


----------



## WilliWildsau (13. September 2016)

Nee, habe nachträglich einen Filter drüber gelegt. Hat sich bei der Perspektive angeboten


----------



## haural (13. September 2016)

Da erst 2J sind noch keine wirklichen Action Fotos drin aber die ersten Trailerfahrungen im Riedlingtal


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2016)

Sommerurlaub


----------



## AlexMC (17. September 2016)

Und heute:


----------



## herbert2010 (18. September 2016)

Letzten Samstag schnell noch aus den herumliegenden Teilen was zusammen geschraubt für Junior 





















lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (18. September 2016)

Kleine Runder zur Regenpause und damit der Kleine etwas Energie loswerden kann

Gewicht ist sicher ein grosser Nachteil des Fatbikes, dafür haben die breiten Reifen enorme Sicherheitsreserven. Im Gelände und auf losen Schotter ist das schon was wert


----------



## herbert2010 (21. September 2016)

hier noch ein Video vom Salzburg Urlaub 





lg


----------



## herbert2010 (24. September 2016)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Letzten Samstag schnell noch aus den herumliegenden Teilen was zusammen geschraubt für Junior
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ghost läuft  






Lg


----------



## LockeTirol (25. September 2016)

Wir waren heute mal wieder im Karwendel unterwegs. Endurotour


----------



## heiko1102 (4. Oktober 2016)

Kleines Video vom WE...






Gruß
Heiko


----------



## wintermute (5. Oktober 2016)

krass, die Sprünge...

ich glaub, ich hör auf mit biken, das wird nix mehr bei mir...

Thomas


----------



## federwech (5. Oktober 2016)

@heiko1102 Alter Verwalter....wirklich beeindruckend wie dein Junge das alles fährt und vor allem springt.
Bitte einmal von mir abklatschen und Ghettofaust


----------



## AlexMC (9. Oktober 2016)

Bei uns im Wald:













immer mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen


----------



## Jabomania (9. Oktober 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (16. Oktober 2016)

WWT Vereinsmeisterschaft






lg


----------



## AlexMC (16. Oktober 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (16. Oktober 2016)

2 lauf












Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Oktober 2016)

Hallo

noch ein Paar fotos vom rennen 





















lg


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Oktober 2016)

Und heute im park das neue dh bike probieren 





Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Oktober 2016)

ein paar Bilder von heute, ich mag den Herbst 




































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (30. Oktober 2016)

Bissl neblig wars, aber trotzdem toll. Max hat das erste mal den kleinen Drop am Samerberg genommen. Leider ist das Foto unscharf


----------



## LockeTirol (1. November 2016)

Am Samerberg war mein Schwager dabei, daher noch ein paar bessere Fotos  Thank's to MonEpic


----------



## track94 (5. November 2016)

Einfach mal die Emscher entlang bis zum Rhein bei Sonnenschein und Ruhrpott Romantik


----------



## heiko1102 (5. November 2016)




----------



## herbert2010 (5. November 2016)




----------



## heiko1102 (8. November 2016)

Johanns "End of Season-Ritt"....


----------



## herbert2010 (13. November 2016)

Fein Heute 









































lg


----------



## AlexMC (14. November 2016)

Iiiih, Schnee 
Bei uns war's zwar frisch, aber eher herbstlich.










Dann hat's mit dem Steinchen doch noch besser geklappt


----------



## Speedbullit (29. November 2016)

Milla (5 J) on Tour


----------



## giant_r (29. November 2016)

ist das ein frechdax?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (5. Dezember 2016)

Hier ein kurzer Bericht vom Bikeausflug am WE mit Kinderfatbike - dem Rollwiderstand bergauf steht Papas helfende Hand und der Komfort und die Sicherheit bergab entgegen 

Mit dem FAT BIKE unterwegs .... GALERIE


----------



## Speedbullit (5. Dezember 2016)

@giant r: ja


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Dezember 2016)

Traumhaft Heute 






































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2016)

Erfrischungs Familien Tour
















lg


----------



## AlexMC (17. Dezember 2016)

Das mit dem Rauhreif sieht so toll aus.

Wir hatten heute 15km Singletrail am Stück.


----------



## heiko1102 (18. Dezember 2016)

Style is the answer to everything...  ;-)


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2016)

vorletzte runde dieses jahr  -2 grad strahlender Sonnenschein einfach nur Geil































lg


----------



## shutupandride (30. Dezember 2016)

Steckerlaswald um Nämberch


----------



## herbert2010 (31. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aktenzeichenxy (31. Dezember 2016)

Herbert, das fasst denn das Jahr gut zusammen, toll! Danke dafür!
Und weiterhin allen und auch den Kleinen viel Spaß im neuen Jahr!


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Januar 2017)

endlich 









































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Januar 2017)

Bei uns war es gestern und heute auch <traumhaft zum Biken 





















lg Herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (4. Februar 2017)

das Tauwetter beginnt  das erste mal  seit Wochen im Plus Bereich 

















lg


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Februar 2017)

Bei uns waren die Temperaturen wegen des Fön auch im Plus, aber es ist immer noch genug Schnee da!


----------



## herbert2010 (23. Februar 2017)

Juniors 2016 remix 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=UQswjsARIK4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Perlenkette (24. Februar 2017)

@LockeTirol ; + ein Stern/ "gefällt mir" zusätzlich vom Perlenketten-Junior. Der ist ganz entzückt von den Fotos; weil er etwa gleich alt ist und auch schonmal Fatbike fahren durfte. Schnee-Fan ist er natürlich auch .


----------



## KIV (25. Februar 2017)




----------



## vercetti07 (27. Februar 2017)

Jungfernfahrt mit dem neuen Woom


----------



## LockeTirol (12. März 2017)

So, wir haben heute bei schönstem Wetter die erste (ernstzunehmende) Tour der neuen Saison gemacht. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## KIV (13. März 2017)

Tret(!)boot zählt auch, oder..? Außerdem sind wir ja auch zum See geradelt.


----------



## herbert2010 (25. März 2017)

hi

Lainz














































lg


----------



## gpzmandel (26. März 2017)

Heute hat mein Sohn sein Bike Scott Scale 24+ zum Geburtstag bekommen. Wir haben auch direkt eine kleine Tour gemacht 30km. 
Der Jung ist begeistert und der Papa auch. 


 


 


 
Gruß 1


----------



## herbert2010 (28. März 2017)

https://m.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=uxNZOPiD7bA


----------



## herbert2010 (1. April 2017)

das ist ja mal traum wetter bei uns 

























lg herbert


----------



## Surtre (1. April 2017)

Uns hat es heute seit langem mal wieder zur BMX-Bahn verschlagen, jetzt mit zwei kleinen Fahrerinnen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. April 2017)

Heute gabs Kontrast programm zu letzter Woche, Regen Kälte aber feine Trails 






















lg


----------



## AlexMC (8. April 2017)

Der Große endlich in sein neues Radl reingewachsen












Der Kleine hat an seiner Fahrposition gefeilt und schaut auch nicht mehr zum Fotografen beim runterfahren


----------



## herbert2010 (9. April 2017)

HI

heute war das wetter schon besser 









































lg


----------



## Kati (10. April 2017)

Endlich fährt das Rad auch. Ich glaube aber, ich kann mich schon an die nächste Größe machen.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2017)

nochmal schnell bevor der Winter wieder kommt 



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (22. April 2017)

bei 680hm war heute schluß ohne polar ausrüstung 




































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (1. Mai 2017)

Hallo

mal wieder ein paar feine wegerl erforschen
















Ansicht von oben





Ansicht von unten






























lg


----------



## AlexMC (7. Mai 2017)

Treppenfahren

altes Rad:






"neues" Rad:


----------



## klmp77 (11. Mai 2017)

http://mtbn.ws/v1148

Leider funktionierte das Einbetten nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fanatic3001 (12. Mai 2017)

Neues Rad - neues Glück. 
Achja - Standfoto ist ohne Helm. Mädels sind auch mit 4 schon eitel...

Wir hatten ein 12 Zoll und 16 Zoll Puky. 
Die ersten Fahrversuche dieses Jahr mit dem 12 Zoll waren irgendwie sehr unsicher (letztes Jahr sind wir schon mal gefahren - ging überraschend gut) und Alexa hielt das Gleichgwicht nicht selbst. Mit dem Laufrad fuhr sie ja schon lange wie eine Irre. Also gleich das 16 Zoll geholt. Passte gleich besser. Sie fuhr dann auch allein. Wollte aber wie mit dem Laufrad gewohnt mit der rechten Handbremse bremsen. Beim puky ist das ja die Vorderradbremse. Hmm. Rücktrittbremse war irgendwie nicht so verständlich auf die Schnelle. Losfahren allein auch nicht möglich, da die Pedale nur da waren wo sie hinsollen. Also 

Gestern gleich ein 16 Zoll mit Freilauf und V-Brakes geholt.

Was soll ich sagen. Sie startet gleich alleine weg. Und bremst mit der Hinterradbremse. Zudem ist die Ergonomie des Bremshebels nicht mit denen der Puky zu vergleichen. Griffweiteneinstellung und haptik ist ganz eine andere. Zudem serienmäßig schnellspanner für Sattel. Kettenschutz uvm.

Ich glaube, dass hier im Forum die kleinen Kinderbikes sowieso mit anderen Augen gekauft werden.
Aber achtet auf Qualität und gute Bremsen. Der Freilauf erleichtert die richtige pedalstellung zum Start ungemein. Leider hatte meine Frau die Pukys (in rosa. Prinzessin Lilifee) schon gebraucht in sehr gutem Zustand gekauft, sonst hätte ich die Auswahl von vornherein übernommen.

Aber jetzt sind alle glücklich. Sobald das Wetter passt wird gemeinsam gefahren


----------



## Wilfired (12. Mai 2017)

@ Fanatic: Sitze grade mit ner süßen Maus (1 Jahr alt) aufm Schoß vorm Monitor und gucke eure Bilder an und sage: "Siehst du, du kleine süße Maus, magst du auch mal so eine süße Maus werden wie die hier auf dem Fahrrad!?" ;-)

@ AlexMC: Krass, Treppenfahren MIT Hergucken!


----------



## giant_r (12. Mai 2017)

kannst du uns sagen, was das 16" conway wiegt?
danke und viel spass der dame


----------



## Fanatic3001 (12. Mai 2017)

giant_r schrieb:


> kannst du uns sagen, was das 16" conway wiegt?
> danke und viel spass der dame



Ca. 7 kg. Spaß hat sie


----------



## AlexMC (13. Mai 2017)

Von den Treppchen kann er im Moment einfach nicht weg, heute jede bestimmt so 10x gefahren 









Aber auch sonst ziemlich geländetauglich...


----------



## cbert80 (15. Mai 2017)

konsequent im deathgrip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (16. Mai 2017)

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2017)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> lg




Hier noch ein video zur wwt vereinsmeisterschaft 






Lg


----------



## LockeTirol (21. Mai 2017)

Erstes mal Samerberg dieses Jahr.


----------



## Jabomania (26. Mai 2017)




----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juni 2017)

Wie immer sehr schöne Eindrücke hier
und ich war mit dem Sohnemann auch mal wieder in unserem kleinen Bikepark in Dortmund-Aplerbeck unterwegs









und dieses hier steht sogar in der Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages" heute


----------



## KIV (5. Juni 2017)

Ne Menge Spaß auf ner kleinen (1,5Std) Sonntags-Tour im Teutoburger Wald.
(...mit StVZO-konformen MTB: Vorletzte Woche war in der 4. Klasse 'Fahrradprüfung'  und den geplanten 'Rückbau' (ordentliche Pedale, Speichenstäbchen, kleiner Z-Reflektor statt Riesenrückleuchte...) hab ich noch nicht geschafft. Daher also mit Vollausstattung im Gelände, ging trotzdem gut. )


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Juni 2017)

Alles richtig gemacht und dem Kackwetter entflohen. Auch wenn es am Tremalzo wie so oft etwas ungemütlich war


----------



## LockeTirol (28. Juni 2017)

Kleines Edit vom Urlaub am Lago - inkl. etwas Max und Moritz Action. Hoffe es gefällt Euch!


----------



## AlexMC (2. Juli 2017)

Auf den Hausberg - Bikes testen


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Juli 2017)

Vergangenes Wochenende bei der Enduro One Wild Childs in der Wildschönau. Erstes Endurorennen und gleich Platz 2 in der U10 Klasse. Bin zufrieden. Deutlich besser als der Papa


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2017)

23,5 km; 1038 hm
Sölden - Gaislachalm - Heidealm - Rettenbachalm - Sonnblick - Leiterbergtrail - Sölden




















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2017)

18,34 km; 783 hm
Sölden - Gaislachalm - Silbertal - Bodeneggtrail - Bodenegg - Sölden



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2017)

13,11 km; 927 hm
Sölden - Auffahrt Richtung Brunnenbergalm - Jägers Notweg-Trail - Lochlealm - Kleblealm - Kleblealmtrail - Sölden
(Kombination aus Brunnenbergalm und Kleblealm-Tour)



















































lg herbert


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2017)

hi

19,5 km; 960 hm
Sölden - über die Gletscherstraße zur Rettenbachalm - Rettenbachalmtrail - Hochsölden - Leiterbergtrail - Sölden



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (13. Juli 2017)

18,8 km; 523 hm
Sölden - Gaislachbahn bis zur Mittelstation - Bartig's Bödele-Trail - Rettenbachalm - Gr. Rettenbachkar - Richtung Rotkogeljochhütte runter dann über die One Line



















































lg


----------



## [email protected] (21. Juli 2017)

Traumhafte Touren am Lago.
Der Nobby Nic ist etwas überfordert, aber vermutlich dennoch die beste Wahl da leicht und mit ausreichend Traktion.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Juli 2017)

*Achbergrunde*
25,9 km; 742 hm
Friedlwirt - Unken - Reith - Aschauer Sattel - Oberjettenberg - Unken - Friedlwirt

letzte urlaubsrunde nach 9800hm 
















Trails die zu bächen wurden 



























lg


----------



## AlexMC (29. Juli 2017)

Nette Pfalzrunde 

























erster Versuch:





zweiter Versuch:


----------



## LockeTirol (10. August 2017)

Wir haben einen Kurzurlaub im Osten gemacht. Erst Singletrek Nove Mesto Pod Smrkem, dann Tailcenter Rabenberg. Vom Charakter her komplett unterschiedlich, aber beides definitiv empfehlenswert für Familien!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (11. August 2017)




----------



## frogster (11. August 2017)

Leogang  Playground und Pumptrack Saalbach Milkaline


----------



## AlexMC (20. August 2017)

Auf Bali anläßlich des Familienurlaubs auch zwei MTB-Touren gemacht.
Technisch nicht allzu schwer, aber landschaftlich schon was besonderes 









































Mehr Bilders im Album.


----------



## chris_sta (21. August 2017)




----------



## LockeTirol (27. August 2017)

Wir sind heute von Fügen aus auf den Kerschbaumer Sattel gefahren. Von dort noch ein Stück und dann den Kreuzweg nach Reith im Alpbachtal. Danach wieder zurück nach Fügen. Alles in Allem 650hm.


----------



## LockeTirol (3. September 2017)

Heute gab's ein bisschen Wintersport. Kristallhütte/Zillertal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (5. September 2017)

Afterwork-Runde zu Zweit


----------



## LemonLipstick (6. September 2017)

Saalbach Z-Line 





Cross Country - Race Training


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2017)

Heute haben wir mal die Slowakei unsicher gemacht 





























































lg


----------



## KIV (14. September 2017)

Echt geile Bilder..!

Aber daheim isses auch ganz schön: 



Sport-Thieme sei dank...


----------



## KIV (18. September 2017)

Und weil die Rampe (Link) so schön leicht ist, haben wir sie am Nachmittag mal auf den Schulhof geschleppt...


 

 



Die Anschaffung hat sich schon jetzt voll gelohnt, und auch den Zuschauern hat's gefallen...


----------



## LockeTirol (30. September 2017)

Wir sind 2 Tage durchs Karwendel gefahren. Von Scharnitz aus zum Karwendelhaus. Da übernachtet und dann über kleinen Ahornboden, Johannestal, Risstal, Plumpsjoch und Achensee nach Jenbach. Über 70km und 1.900hm. Bin sehr stolz auf meine Beiden!


----------



## AlexMC (1. Oktober 2017)

Auf einer sonst eher flowiger Tour:


----------



## herbert2010 (7. Oktober 2017)

Heute am Harzberg



















































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (8. Oktober 2017)

und heute gleich weiter 



























lg


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Oktober 2017)

Herbstzeit ist Crosserzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (14. Oktober 2017)

hi

durch die Stadt zum Trail und wieder zurück 



















































https://www.relive.cc/view/g14873097644

lg


----------



## AlexMC (15. Oktober 2017)

Grenzlandtour zwischen Pfalz und Elsass. 800hm fand ich für einen knapp 11jährigen ziemlich ordentlich 

























Manches war nur schiebbar 





Wer sagt, daß Bäume gerade wachsen müssen :





Mmmh:


----------



## LockeTirol (16. Oktober 2017)

Serfaus Fiss Ladis


----------



## WilliWildsau (19. Oktober 2017)

Auch mal wieder ein paar Eindrücke vom Ausflug nach Winterberg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Oktober 2017)

hi

wolken und sonne vorhergesagt regen bekommen 














































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (26. Oktober 2017)

so heute Männer runde ......





























lg


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Oktober 2017)

Wir waren heute mal wieder im Karwendel unterwegs.

Hinterrad versetzen




Sunny Trails 




Zum Glück ist das Moritz so leicht




Bisschen Schnee gab's auch noch


----------



## herbert2010 (1. November 2017)

schöne herbst runde Heute 





























erwischt 









lg


----------



## herbert2010 (3. November 2017)

Juniors semmering zusammen schnitt 






Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2017)

Schaut cool aus, muss ich auch mal hin!


----------



## LockeTirol (3. November 2017)

Don't give a shit...


----------



## herbert2010 (4. November 2017)

Schon wieder so ein traum tag heute kurze runde vorm besuch 

https://www.relive.cc/view/1260525752

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (18. November 2017)

Herbst ist eine feine jahres zeit 

























lg


----------



## LockeTirol (18. November 2017)

Herbst? Bei uns ist Winter


----------



## herbert2010 (18. November 2017)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Herbst? Bei uns ist Winter


Auf das weiße zeug wart ich schon da macht biken noch mehr Spaß  

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (18. November 2017)

Vom letzten mal Samerberg hab ich auch noch was...


----------



## herbert2010 (2. Dezember 2017)

hui cool heute 









































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (17. Dezember 2017)

Heute ein paar Sprungbilder vom Junior 





























lg


----------



## herbert2010 (18. Dezember 2017)

vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken


----------



## heiko1102 (27. Dezember 2017)

Was vom Sommer 2017 (Juli/August)....quasi die letzten Meter auf 20". Seit September fährt Johann das neue Propain Yuma....


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Dezember 2017)

Männer Runde 

















lg


----------



## LockeTirol (30. Dezember 2017)

heiko1102 schrieb:


> Was vom Sommer 2017 (Juli/August)....quasi die letzten Meter auf 20". Seit September fährt Johann das neue Propain Yuma....


Der Bua hat's echt drauf, super!


----------



## oppaunke (7. Januar 2018)

Wir waren heute im Schnee, völlig unverhofft.
War tricky, der Schlamm hatte sich schön unterm Schnee versteckt und ist auch direkt am Rad, in der Schaltung und bei mir in, zwischen und um die Felgenbremse herum festgefroren...











Der Helm ist etwas overdosed, aber einem Ole zu erklären, dass der Fullface nur für den Bikepark bestimmt ist, kommt der Diskussion über Laufradgrößen gleich.
Naja, so hat er wenigstens nicht über kalte Ohren geklagt...
Winterliche Grüße,
Ole & Christian


----------



## LockeTirol (7. Januar 2018)

Das Bike gefällt mir fast so gut wie ein VPACE Moritz Have fun!!


----------



## LemonLipstick (7. Januar 2018)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Heute ein paar Sprungbilder vom Junior
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Goldtalgraben ..... stimmts?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. Januar 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Goldtalgraben ..... stimmts?!


Ja

Lg


----------



## HarzEnduro (13. Januar 2018)

Er fängt ja gerade erst an. Hier auf der zweiten richtigen MTB Tour.


----------



## TrailDog (13. Januar 2018)

Es muß  noch ein  richtiges  bike  dafür  her


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Januar 2018)

Schnee und drunter feinster gatsch 

















lg


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Januar 2018)

Heute konnte ich meinen Sohn mal zu einer Fatbikerunde überreden. Im Winter fährt er lieber Ski.


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Januar 2018)

vorgeschlagen für Foto des tages wer mag darf gerne auf denn Stern rechts oben über dem bild drücken


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Januar 2018)

hi

heute wars geil 

















lg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Januar 2018)

Und schon wieder zum foto des tages vorgeschlagen muss am Fahrer liegen 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2232743

Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (27. Januar 2018)

schöne tour gefahren die etwas früher als geplannt beendet werden mußte 





















lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (28. Januar 2018)

so heute vortsetzung 









lg


----------



## oppaunke (1. Februar 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das Bike gefällt mir fast so gut wie ein VPACE Moritz Have fun!!


Jo, das ist schon ein toller Flitzer.Noch etwas groß, aber er hat ja noch ein 24" Hardtail zum rumjuckeln und bis zum Sommer passts.
Lustigerweise kommt er mit dem Teil trotzdem super zurecht.Kindliche Angstfreiheit und das Sicherheitsgefühl welches das Bike vermittelt stellen ihn nie vor die Frage ob etwas fahrbar ist oder nicht.
Nur wenn ich dazwischen jabbele und ihn aus dem Flow bringe, weil mir manche "Schlüsselstellen" doch sehr tricky erscheinen, dann stoppt er und scheitert manchmal am Hindernis.Somit hält Papa beim Fahren jetzt die Klappe und lässt Junior freie Bahn.
Ich rede allerdings von normalen Wald Trails mit Wurzeln, kleineren Absätzen, Stufen etc. und nicht von Bikeparkeinsätzen mit 5m Drops.
Aber er wird ja auch erst 8... 
Wenn ich überlege was ich mit 7 für ein Fahrrad hatte...oha.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## herbert2010 (11. Februar 2018)

Heute Mal wieder etwas Licht im wald 

















lg herbert


----------



## AlexMC (24. Februar 2018)

Kalt aber schneefrei


----------



## herbert2010 (3. März 2018)

noch immer winter 





,





























lg


----------



## Lamima (23. März 2018)

Tochter @ Propain Yuma @ Lieblingssprung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (24. März 2018)

Heute Rund um den Lainzer Tiergarten war einen grandiose Idee nur 2 Wochen zu früh 





an der Mauer entlang

















Gipfelkreuz Rocken 





















Lg Herbert


----------



## federwech (28. März 2018)

Die letzten eineinhalb Jahre komprimiert auf starke 4 Minuten...


----------



## herbert2010 (31. März 2018)

Heute am Harzberg in der nähe von Wien (Flowtrail City)







































lg


----------



## AlexMC (31. März 2018)

Mit dem Grossen knapp 600hm













Mit dem Kleinen 12km Singletrail 





















Bonuspumptrack


----------



## herbert2010 (1. April 2018)

Hi

Mein junior vorgeschlagen zum foto des tages wenn wer Lust hat darf er gern auf denn stern klicken  





Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (14. April 2018)

Heute mal die Hometrails mit Junior rocken 




































lg herbert


----------



## LemonLipstick (14. April 2018)

Wenn Jungs draußen spielen .....


----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2018)

Könnte foto des tages werden  wer will darf gerne denn stern beim foto drücke


----------



## LockeTirol (15. April 2018)

Am örtlichen Pumptrack...


----------



## KIV (15. April 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Am örtlichen Pumptrack...


Großartiger Gesichtsausdruck..! 
Sorry, bin nur neidisch weil ich nicht so gut springen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (15. April 2018)

Ich schau auch immer so blöde bei Actionfotos. Hat er wohl von mir


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. April 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Am örtlichen Pumptrack...



Darf ich fragen warum absenkbare Sattelstütze am Hardtail bei Kindern?


----------



## LockeTirol (16. April 2018)

Wer die einmal probiert hat, möchte nie mehr ohne. Ich habe auch eine am CC Hardtail. Selbst im WC sieht man die immer öfter.


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. April 2018)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wer die einmal probiert hat, möchte nie mehr ohne. Ich habe auch eine am CC Hardtail. Selbst im WC sieht man die immer öfter.



ja eh ich fahr auch selber eine am cc hardtail, aber ich bin alt und fett 

bei den kids habe ich bis dato die erfahrung gemacht das es ihnen völlig egal ist ob eine absenkbare sattelstütze am bike ist oder nicht. die fahren auch ohne überall runter egal wie steil und schwierig. ich denke mir nur für die fahrtechnik ist es sinnvoller solange wie möglich ohne auszukommen.


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> ja eh ich fahr auch selber eine am cc hardtail, aber ich bin alt und fett
> 
> bei den kids habe ich bis dato die erfahrung gemacht das es ihnen völlig egal ist ob eine absenkbare sattelstütze am bike ist oder nicht. die fahren auch ohne überall runter egal wie steil und schwierig. ich denke mir nur für die fahrtechnik ist es sinnvoller solange wie möglich ohne auszukommen.


Dh. 80er Fahrtechnik und ggf Kontrollverlust... Findest du eine gute Technikschule?


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Dh. 80er Fahrtechnik und ggf Kontrollverlust... Findest du eine gute Technikschule?



hab ich das geschrieben?

aber ich verstehe schon state of the art bei kindern ist fully mit 150mm federweg vorne und hinten das alles wegbügelt


----------



## LockeTirol (16. April 2018)

Vielleicht mag ja jemand im Foto auf den Stern drücken, könnte Foto des Tages werden 

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2259418


----------



## delphi1507 (16. April 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> hab ich das geschrieben?
> 
> aber ich verstehe schon state of the art bei kindern ist fully mit 150mm federweg vorne und hinten das alles wegbügelt


Davon spricht keiner.. aber warum sollten Kids mit Sattelstellungen wie die CC Racer im Gelände fahren?


----------



## LemonLipstick (16. April 2018)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> ...Sattelstellungen wie die CC Racer...






 

So zum Beispiel? Cc Racer mit minus 10cm Sattelüberhöhung?

Aber um das geht es gar nicht. Mich hat einfach nur interessiert warum die absenkbare Sattelstütze am Max weil es ja auch noch das Moritz für härtere Einsätze gibt. That's all.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (16. April 2018)

Klar, der Max hat natürlich beide, Max und Moritz. Die Stütze ist ja optional. Max und ich finden halt, dass so eine Stütze an beiden Bikes Sinn macht.


----------



## Rage_Hard (16. April 2018)




----------



## derfati (17. April 2018)

Rage_Hard schrieb:


>


Groß Umstadt?


----------



## Rage_Hard (17. April 2018)

derfati schrieb:


> Groß Umstadt?


Ja


----------



## derfati (18. April 2018)

Top. Da fahren wir am Sonntag auch mal wieder hin.


----------



## herbert2010 (22. April 2018)

nach dem die Frau des Hauses leider noch immer ausser gefecht ist, wieder eine runde zu 2 






































lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (22. April 2018)

LemonLipstick schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 719114
> 
> So zum Beispiel? Cc Racer mit minus 10cm Sattelüberhöhung?
> 
> Aber um das geht es gar nicht. Mich hat einfach nur interessiert warum die absenkbare Sattelstütze am Max weil es ja auch noch das Moritz für härtere Einsätze gibt. That's all.


Was hat eine potentielle Sattelüberhöhung damit zu tun, das der Sattel wenn er auf pedalierstellung ausgezogen ist auf dem trail sobald es steiler wird im Weg ist? 

Jeder CM den der sattel runterkommt ist im Gelände doch gold wert... 
Ob das beim Kind 5cm oder bei den Erwachsenen 20cm sind ist doch egal...


----------



## Fanatic3001 (22. April 2018)

Seit heute auf 20 Zoll unterwegs. Da kann die Tour gleich ein bisserl länger sein.


----------



## [email protected] (25. April 2018)

Mein Sohn war am Wochenende eine Stunde mit seinem Cousin im Wald. Am Abend zeigt er mir dieses Video hier. Ich wollte es Euch nicht vorenthalten. Mit 10 bin ich weder so gefahren noch hätte ich ein Video erstellen können. Da hab ich das erste Mal den Begriff Digital Native so richtig verstanden.


----------



## AlexMC (29. April 2018)

In den Vogesen unterwegs


----------



## Bindsteinracer (29. April 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (4. Mai 2018)

nachdem junior diese woche verkühlt zuhause sitzen musste und um denn Lagerkoller zu überwinden, hat er heute mal ein kleines video zusammen geschnitten 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




lg


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Mai 2018)

Samstag race day


----------



## AlexMC (6. Mai 2018)




----------



## KIV (6. Mai 2018)

Das wirkt ein bisschen wie ein Playmobil-MTBiker auf ner echten Straße mit Kopfsteinpflaster...


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Mai 2018)

hallo

heute mit der fam. am Hohen lindkogel https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hoher_Lindkogel









































sehr feind runde 

lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfsgut (12. Mai 2018)

20 km runde mit der Tochter durch den Wald.
Sportliche Grüße aus der Vulkaneifel


----------



## Surtre (12. Mai 2018)

Der erste Bikepark-Ausflug hat Laune gemacht (uns auch  ):









Sie hat uns trotzdem erlaubt gelegentlich auch mal allein in den Park zu fahren.


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Mai 2018)

Surtre schrieb:


> Der erste Bikepark-Ausflug hat Laune gemacht (uns auch  ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deine cam ist defekt da fehlt einiges am bild


----------



## Surtre (12. Mai 2018)

Wenn die passende Goggle da ist, funktioniert die Kamera bestimmt wieder richtig. 
Edit:


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Mai 2018)

Hab auch noch ein paar Pics...

Gestern mal wieder Samerberg










Und vor 2 Wochen Fotos vom Fotoshooting in Riva


----------



## dewenni (27. Mai 2018)

auch Regen hält meine kleine Rennfahrerin nicht ab ;-)


----------



## sigma7 (30. Mai 2018)

Auf unserer täglichen Runde vom Ferienhaus zum Bäcker (10km, 190Hm)


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Juni 2018)

Auch mal wieder ein paar Bilder vom Sohnemann gemacht


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. Juni 2018)

https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2275808?in=potdPool
Der Sohnemann steht heute in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (3. Juni 2018)

Heute wieder mit der Familie in den Hausbergen unterwegs 





Pause








Aussicht https://www.stift-klosterneuburg.at/





































Lg Herbert


----------



## wombel74 (3. Juni 2018)

Einmal um den Bostalsee,  6,7km mit dem Cube 160


----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2018)

Erster Ausflug nach WIBE...


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juni 2018)

Going wild at Lake Garda


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juni 2018)

Und nochmal Gardasee...


----------



## derfati (7. Juni 2018)

Keine top Fotos, dafür aber eine top Tour. Die erste 2-Tagestour mit meinem "Großen". Die Story zur Tour findet ihr hier:
http://mtb.derfati.de/?p=6865


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (9. Juni 2018)

unterwegs im Zeckenparadies













da besteht noch für uns beide Übungsbedarf 









der Felsen war verdammt rutschig...


----------



## goldberg1888 (9. Juni 2018)




----------



## OnTheFly (12. Juni 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## OnTheFly (12. Juni 2018)

Das Übungsgelände im Garten wird jeden Tag umfangreicher. Erstaunlich welche Wirkung auch simple Übungen haben können.


----------



## Schnegge (25. Juni 2018)

Wir hatten gestern Spass am Flumserberg...

















Vorne die beiden Jungs juchzend die Trails im Wald runter und Papa mit Breitwandgrinsen hinterher...


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juli 2018)

Weiter im Programm


----------



## LockeTirol (8. Juli 2018)

Nach dem CC Rennen in Sölden sind wir noch ein bisschen über die dortigen Trails geheizt


----------



## herbert2010 (14. Juli 2018)

Eine neue Line in wienerwald zum testen 





Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Juli 2018)

hi

*Sellajoch und Steinere Stadt*
805 hm, 18 km
Runde mit beeindruckenden Aussichten oben aufgrund der Möglichkeit hin...aufzugondeln leider sehr mit "Turnpatscherl-Touristen" überlaufen










































lg


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juli 2018)

*Wolkenstein-Dantercepies-Cir Trail-Grödner Joch-Wanderweg 654*
13,19 km, 751 hm
Steil bergauf bei strahlendem Sonnenschein, nette gebaute Strecke bergab, teilweise technisch anspruchsvoll über den Wanderweg 654 zurück direkt zum Quartier










































10













und direkt vor die Haustüre





lg herbert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (1. August 2018)

*St. Jakobtour*
900 hm, 28,5 km
Teilweise sehr gut, teilweise gar nicht beschildert. Das offizielle gpx-file leider auch falsch, somit am Rückweg ein paar z...usätzliche Höhenmeter zur Fischburg angefallen. Aber zumindest von der mitten im Wald gelegenen Kirche St. Jakob ein paar nette Trails bis St. Ulrich gefahren. Vor dem letzten Anstieg zum Quartier in Wolkenstein noch ein kleines Eis dazwischengeschoben.











































lg herbert


----------



## LemonLipstick (1. August 2018)

Fiss-Serfaus-Ladis mit dem Fully ....













Tables in CrossCountry Style


----------



## [email protected] (3. August 2018)

Ich war mit meinem Sohn in Bischofsmais. Perfekt für uns.


----------



## herbert2010 (3. August 2018)

*Dantercepies & Cir Trail die Zweite*
Auf Wunsch des Juniors ein zweites Mal rauf zum Cir Trail - und wieder übers Grödner Joch und den Wanderweg 654 retour ins Quartier

























































so das war es mal aus Gröden morgen geht's mal weiter ans Meer

lg


----------



## Betzel (3. August 2018)

Bikepark Planai

Sohn 15 Jahre alt.
















https://www.pinkbike.com/video/490163/

https://www.pinkbike.com/video/490162/


----------



## AlexMC (5. August 2018)

Mit dem Junior (11 J.) meist spitzkehrig unnerwegs


----------



## LockeTirol (5. August 2018)

Sölden


----------



## herbert2010 (6. August 2018)

*Monte Calamita - Cessa dell'Asta Trail*
11,6 km, 403 hm
kurze Runde auf den Monte Calamita bei schlappen 28,7 Grad bereits um 08:30 Uhr,
toller Trail bis fast vor unser Quartier










































-------

















lg


----------



## LockeTirol (7. August 2018)

Ich habe heute früher Feierabend gemacht und bin mit Max und Moritz mal bei uns in den Wald. Max ist meinen Hometrail das erste Mal von ganz oben gefahren und hat gleich fast alles gepackt. Bin sehr stolz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (7. August 2018)

Juniors saalbach edit


----------



## Jabomania (8. August 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (8. August 2018)

*M. Calamita - Holy Trail - Miniera di Calamita - Innamorata Trail*
630 hm, 18 km
Der wahrscheinlich schönste Trail der Insel (Holy Trail) bis zur Miniera di Calamita, wo man die Überreste des Erzbergbaus aus... nächster Nähe sehen und teilweise auch angreifen kann (Geschichte in reinster Form), nach einem kurzen Anstieg dann noch der flowige Innamorata Trail mit einem grauslich steilen Anstieg am Ende bei 37,8 Grad ohne Schatten um 11.00 Uhr vormittags (gestartet sind wir um 08.00 Uhr bei 26 Grad)











































----------










































lg


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. August 2018)

Als Erfrischung bei den warmen Temperaturen mal was kühles aus dem Herbst 2016. Meine Große damals noch mit dem Trail Runner 14“ unterwegs






Hier gut ein Jahr später auf dem Belter Trail 16“


----------



## DerFrieda (14. August 2018)

Kurze Ausfahrt durch den heimischen Wald.



@smubob : ...ist ein 20er Poison Ethanol


----------



## Schnegge (18. August 2018)

Wir waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ccpirat (19. August 2018)

Heldentage Dresden


----------



## LockeTirol (23. August 2018)

Punta Ala Bikes'n beach


----------



## LockeTirol (27. August 2018)

Nochmal Toskana. Like it!


----------



## LockeTirol (30. August 2018)

Shuttletour rund um Punta Ala


----------



## WilliWildsau (31. August 2018)

War mit dem Sohnemann in Willingen















und auf dem Hometrail


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2018)

hi

heute unterwegs mit der Fam.





























lg Herbert


----------



## AlexMC (10. September 2018)




----------



## Exinferis (12. September 2018)

Spaß am Ochsenkopf


----------



## sigma7 (12. September 2018)

Mit M. (6 Jahre) im Jaufental, auf dem Weg zum Jaufenpass (2.094m)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heiko1102 (15. September 2018)

Mit 10 Jahren auf 24" Propain Yuma....Roadgap Trailpark Mehring


----------



## LockeTirol (15. September 2018)

Heute mal auf Gravel Adventuretour gewesen. Hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## LockeTirol (24. September 2018)

Ergiebige Tour am Samstag. 1000 Tiefenmeter feinster Trail. Genial! Max neuerdings auch mit Clicks am Enduro. Weil das die EWS Pros ja auch so machen   Klar, dann muss das so sein.


----------



## LockeTirol (30. September 2018)

Am Wochenende sind wir mal eine ganz klassische Biketour gefahren. Freitag Nachmittag mit der Bahn nach Scharnitz, hoch zum Karwendelhaus und oben übernachtet. Am nächsten Morgen über kleinen Ahornboden, Johannistal, Risstal, Plumsjoch und Achensee wieder heim ins Zillertal. Insgesamt 80km und 1.800hm. Begleitet wurden wir von @snoeren auf seinem Garvelbike!


----------



## Silberrücken (1. Oktober 2018)

Ich sage ja schon seit Jahren: für 90 % der üblichen MTB-Strecken sind Crossbikes ausreichend!  @snoeren  mit immerhin Discs


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Oktober 2018)

Gestern mal wieder mit dem Sohnemann in Winterberg gewesen















und noch ein kleines Video


----------



## heiko1102 (10. Oktober 2018)

#Age10, Whip off double Bikepark Brandnertal


----------



## giant_r (10. Oktober 2018)

... das ist doch Photoshop....
nein im ernst super rider und super Bild!


----------



## AlexMC (13. Oktober 2018)

Mit meinen beiden unterwegs



















Das hier ist bei der Wahl zum FdT dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (13. Oktober 2018)

Lg


----------



## P3 Killa (15. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren am WE ein paar Single Trails fahren.


----------



## Jabomania (15. Oktober 2018)




----------



## LockeTirol (15. Oktober 2018)

Hi, wir haben das Moritz noch einmal in Serfaus ausgeführt. War echt ein schöner Tag!


----------



## giant_r (15. Oktober 2018)

so lernt der bursche ja nie richtig fahradfahren, der ist ja nur noch staendig in der luft....


----------



## herbert2010 (20. Oktober 2018)

Hi Geburtstags Ausfahrt 













































lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (20. Oktober 2018)

Wir waren heute auch noch mal unterwegs...


----------



## AlexMC (22. Oktober 2018)

Herbstliche Spitzkehrchen









Ausfahren





oder Versetzen


----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Oktober 2018)

Auch eine kleine Runde durch den Dortmunder Herbstwald gedreht


----------



## BOOZE (30. Oktober 2018)

Im Dirtpark und auf dem Berg


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Oktober 2018)

Fam. on tour 

Wurzeltrail

Anhang anzeigen 788276 Anhang anzeigen 788277 Anhang anzeigen 788278 Anhang anzeigen 788279 Anhang anzeigen 788280 Anhang anzeigen 788281

Lg


----------



## Schaurich (3. November 2018)

Hier mal unsere ersten Ausfahrten auf zwei Rädern


----------



## herbert2010 (4. November 2018)

Jetzt geht es endlich los mit dem herbst 



 

 

 

 

 

Lg


----------



## Roc-Ker (4. November 2018)

Heute mit meinem Sohn (7 Jahre) die S-line gefahren.


----------



## Biebertaler (5. November 2018)

Neulich mit meinen Großen im Allgäu


----------



## herbert2010 (10. November 2018)

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsu (11. November 2018)

Herbstausflug....


----------



## mwcycles (12. November 2018)

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zum letztzn Sommer - Bikepark Pra-Loup, leider keine richtigen Action-Bilder, war zu sehr mit dem Hinterherkommen beschäftigt...


 
    

Letztes Bild zur Abwechslung bei einer Rennradtourn als grosser Tour-de-France Fan liebt er Passtrassen...
Er hat gerade sinen 7. Geburtstag gefeiert, auf den Photos war er noch 6.


----------



## LockeTirol (18. November 2018)

Wir waren heut am Achensee und sind zur Köglalm gefahren. Runter ging's über einen netten Trail mit Aussicht


----------



## BOOZE (18. November 2018)




----------



## herbert2010 (18. November 2018)

Herbst tour 


 

 

 

 

 



Lg


----------



## timor1975 (19. November 2018)




----------



## AlexMC (26. Dezember 2018)

Weihnachtstour bei Minusgraden


----------



## sigggi (26. Dezember 2018)

Von SAH nach NRW.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. Dezember 2018)

Mal wieder bewegte bilder ;(






Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (29. Dezember 2018)

Winterausgleichssport für Mountainbiker. Skitouren gehen und Freeriden. Ist auch mal ganz nett


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Dezember 2018)

Top- wo war s? Von Alpbach aus?


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Dezember 2018)

Das ist in Hochfügen und am Kellerjoch.


----------



## Silberrücken (29. Dezember 2018)

Da war ich auch schon, aber nicht gleich erkannt- dachte den Galtenberg zu sehen......


----------



## Schnegge (2. Januar 2019)

Auch wenn es nasskalt ist, kann man Spass haben...


----------



## robbi_n (3. Januar 2019)

Die Kids wollen raus bei dem Wetter, nix Spielekonsole


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2019)

Lg


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Januar 2019)

Hab noch ein paar Schneefotos. Nicht vom Biken, hoffe sie gefallen euch aber trotzdem

Echt der Hammer im Moment


----------



## WilliWildsau (1. Februar 2019)

Hab auch ein paar Schneebilder vom Sohnemann
Der Ruhrpott hat auch mal wieder eine ordentliche Ladung abbekommen und der Schnee macht schon richtig Laune















Und der Skiurlaub über den Jahreswechsel im Pitztal ist leider schon wieder vorbei


----------



## oppaunke (17. Februar 2019)

heute hat ole mir mal gezeigt wo der Hammer hängt...


gruß,
Ole und Christian


----------



## Biebertaler (18. Februar 2019)

Anbei mein Großer (13 Jahre) in Aktion


----------



## Biebertaler (24. Februar 2019)

Anbei mein Kleiner (9 Jahre) in Aktion, Bild vom letzten heimischen Marathon im Oktober 2018 (1. Platz U11 )





Vorbereitung für die Enduro One Serie 2019


----------



## solo010 (1. März 2019)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Anbei mein Kleiner (9 Jahre) in Aktion, Bild vom letzten heimischen Marathon im Oktober 2018 (1. Platz U11 )
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 830724
> 
> ...



Welches Canyon–Bike fährt denn dein Junior und in welcher Größe?


----------



## goldberg1888 (5. März 2019)

Sucha gora (Polen )


----------



## diana-alice (10. März 2019)

Oskar fährt mit Begeisterung seit 7 Monaten sein Canyon 24". Nach anfänglichen Problemen, weil das Gewicht von Kubikes 20" zu Canyon doch erheblich mehr ist, kommt er mittlerweile gut zurecht. Es wird wilder...
Er ist 7 Jahre alt und 128cm groß.


----------



## AlexMC (20. April 2019)

Was ein tolles Wetter 

















Er fand's "eher leicht zu fahren"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## turboquattro (20. April 2019)

...das sieht gut aus. Habt Spaß!


----------



## robbi_n (29. April 2019)

die Burschen geben wieder Gas.


----------



## robbi_n (30. April 2019)

das macht denen echt Spass.


----------



## Tobi-Wan Kenobi (30. April 2019)

Hallo @robbi_n,
das sieht man den Jungs richtig an.
Frage: verrätst Du die Strecke wo Ihr da am biken seid? Und welche Helme hast Du da bei den Jungs. Suche für meine zwei auch noch was cooles.
Grüße


----------



## Kati (30. April 2019)

Der eine sieht aus wie Alpina Carapax jr.


----------



## robbi_n (30. April 2019)

Helme müssten ein Alpina und ein Bell sein. Die genaue Bezeichnung muss ich passen, müsst ich nachschauen.

Der Trail ist der Flowtrail in Bad Orb, sehr Kinder geeignet. Kleine Sprünge, wenig Gefälle, viele Anlieger. Einzig die auffährt ist mit einer steilen Rampe fies, haben das etwas umfahren aber ging. Gibt auch noch einen 2ten Trail der schwieriger ist aber da waren wir mit den kurzen noch nicht da der 1jährige auch mit dabei war. Übungsabschnitt gibt es auch.
Ist auch schön im Bad Orber Haseltal gelegen, eine Jagdhütte am Ende des Trails zum Einkehren und man kann aus dem Haseltal bis nach Orb in die Eisdiele runterrollen wenn Mutti das Auto fährt.


----------



## Jakten (30. April 2019)

Morgen geht es wieder in den Wald


----------



## robbi_n (1. Mai 2019)

Heute wieder angetrailt


----------



## derfati (2. Mai 2019)

Ah, Bad Orb - da waren wir am 1. Mai auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (4. Mai 2019)

Am Mitwoch hatte junior mächtig spaß  


 

 



Und heute wieder on tour






 

 

 

 

 

 



Lg


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Mai 2019)

Leider etwas unscharf er war einfach zu schnell


----------



## Bindsteinracer (5. Mai 2019)

Leider etwas unscharf er war einfach zu schnell...
Bike the Rock 2019


----------



## derfati (6. Mai 2019)

Ah, dein Sohn fährt das gleich Rad wie meiner.

Über die Osterfeiertage waren wir mit den Kindern in Willingen und sind dort 3 Touren aus dem Kids MTB-Netz gefahren.
Bei Interesse sind die Berichte dazu in meinem Blog zu lesen.
http://mtb.derfati.de


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Mai 2019)

Der Sohnemann in Winterberg
Foto steht heute in der Auswahl zum "Foto des Tages"


----------



## klmp77 (7. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich das Gap auch mal springen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jakten (7. Mai 2019)

Ich würde am Vatertagswochenende gerne mit unserem Nachwuchs-Mountainbiker mal was Anderes sehen und überlege nach Winterberg oder Brilon zu fahren. Was ist vielseitiger bei den einfachen Trails und uphill freundlicher?

Winterberg ist der Trailpark und nicht der Bikepark gemeint ;-)


----------



## Tidi (7. Mai 2019)

klmp77 schrieb:


> Wenn ich groß bin, möchte ich das Gap auch mal springen...


Ich wär eher gern nochmal jung, um mich sowas zu trauen ...


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Mai 2019)

Bin fast 56 und springe das dingends. Wenn Du jünger bist, gibt es also noch Hoffnung . . .


----------



## Tidi (9. Mai 2019)

Bin zwar erst 40 wohnhaft im Flache, hab aber auch erst mit 28 wohnhaft in Berlin mit dem Bergabradeln begonnen und  somit nicht genügend Zeit und Möglichkeiten gehabt ... somit bleibts bei "er war stets bemüht" ...


----------



## robbi_n (9. Mai 2019)

Nachdem dem kurzen Bad Orb zu Fad wurde sind wir den Wintersteintrail gefahren und heute in Rossbach gewesen. Da waren se dann mal bedient. Die ehemalige Stage 7 der E1 im nassen hat sie dann mal an einigen Stellen schieben lassen.


----------



## PhatBiker (9. Mai 2019)

Tidi schrieb:


> Bin zwar erst 40 wohnhaft im Flache, hab aber auch erst mit 28 wohnhaft in Berlin mit dem Bergabradeln begonnen und  somit nicht genügend Zeit und Möglichkeiten gehabt ... somit bleibts bei "er war stets bemüht" ...


Im Flache? Im Flachen? Also platt wie Brett?  Dann bau dir was, hab ich auch gemacht und nu hat Bremen einen Bikepark, ein kleinen netten, aber mit Vertrag vom Senat. Da ist viel zum eigene Grenzen austesten und darüber hinaus so das die gut nach hinten verschoben werden können.


----------



## Biebertaler (10. Mai 2019)

*Anbei mein Großer in Action, Enduro One kann kommen*


----------



## WilliWildsau (10. Mai 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Morgen geht es wieder in den Wald


An dem Sprung hat meiner eigentlich auch angefangen
und jetzt ist er gar nicht mehr vom Bike zu bekommen


----------



## Jakten (10. Mai 2019)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> An dem Sprung hat meiner eigentlich auch angefangen
> und jetzt ist er gar nicht mehr vom Bike zu bekommen



Ist auch super zum üben 
Meiner ist auch nicht vom Bike zu bekommen. Hat sich gestern für den Bike-Ausflug in den Garten einen dicken Pulli und seine Winterjacke angezogen (es war mild). Auf Nachfrage meiner Frau klopft er sich auf die Brust und sagt: "Wie im Bikepark!" 
Im Juli wird er 6, dann gibt es das volle Programm als Protektoren und es geht zum ersten mal in den Bikepark.

Aber schon lustig wenn ein 5-Jähriger an nichts anderes als Biken denkt.

Nebenbei: Hat jemand einen guten Tipp für kleine Pedalen mit mehr Grip?


----------



## Fliewatüüt (10. Mai 2019)

https://www.bike-discount.de/de/kaufen/wellgo-atb-plattformpedale-c237-490905

Ich hab meinem Sohn die auf sein Ripcord gebaut. Wir testen am Wochenende in Winterberg.
Off Topic aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alder_Vader (11. Mai 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Meiner ist auch nicht vom Bike zu bekommen. Hat sich gestern für den Bike-Ausflug in den Garten einen dicken Pulli und seine Winterjacke angezogen...



Kenn ich auch von meinem, selbst bei Regen besteht er auf seine tägliche Dosis Radfahren:


----------



## Fliewatüüt (12. Mai 2019)

Bei dem Wetter am Samstag in Winterberg notwendig.


----------



## robbi_n (14. Mai 2019)




----------



## robbi_n (15. Mai 2019)




----------



## Jakten (16. Mai 2019)

Sind das Fahrradschläuche mit Seil durch?


----------



## robbi_n (16. Mai 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> Sind das Fahrradschläuche mit Seil durch?



Nur Schläuche mit eingenähten Laschen.


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Mai 2019)

ich kann jedem towWhee empfehlen. Die 30 eur zahlen sich wirklich aus!


----------



## Jakten (16. Mai 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich kann jedem towWhee empfehlen. Die 30 eur zahlen sich wirklich aus!



30€? Wo?


----------



## GrazerTourer (17. Mai 2019)

Jakten schrieb:


> 30€? Wo?


Www.larsensport.no 
Gibt hin und wieder einen Gutschein mit 20% dort. Sonst eben 35 eur. Zoll habe ich nie bezahlen müssen. Versand ist auch in Ordnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (19. Mai 2019)

Heute mal das Abschleppseil für die große Tour im Sommer getestet. Muss noch etwas optimiert werden aber funktioniert


----------



## LockeTirol (19. Mai 2019)

Auf den local Jumps...


----------



## storck-riesen (20. Mai 2019)

Sonntagstour (24, 26 und 27,5 Zoll)


----------



## bankettfritz (20. Mai 2019)

Flow Trail in Schöneck


----------



## Jabomania (22. Mai 2019)




----------



## AlexMC (26. Mai 2019)

Mein "Kleiner" auf 24'' umgestiegen









gab gute Haltungsnoten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (27. Mai 2019)

Am Wochenende mal etwas auf dem Pump'n Jump Track ausgetobt


----------



## Jakten (2. Juni 2019)

Ich war Freitag/Samstag mit meinem Nachwuchsbiker in Brilon und Willingen.
Brilon fand er toll, aus Willingen hat er ein kleines Trauma mitgebracht. Die die vielen Krankenwagen hat er jetzt Angst vor Bikeparks, was aber auch völlig iO ist. Immerhin wollte er mal einen Bikepark sehen. 
Deswegen habe ich auch 2 Videos mitgebracht. Eine Version (für ihn) ohne Bikepark und eine mit Bikepark.

Ohne:

Mit:


----------



## Chris_DH (2. Juni 2019)

Hometrails


----------



## Schnegge (2. Juni 2019)

Wir waren gestern erfolgreich auf Trailsuche für das Pfingstwochende vom Verein...


----------



## LockeTirol (2. Juni 2019)

Max und ich waren übers lange Wochenende am Molvenosee, bei den Traildays. War ein genialer Männertrip!


----------



## Biebertaler (3. Juni 2019)

*Anbei meine 2 Jungs vom letzten Rennwochenende (Enduro One) in Winterberg.*


----------



## Jabomania (4. Juni 2019)




----------



## SuperiorF40 (5. Juni 2019)

Ah, meine 2 Jungs waren auch am Start in Winterberg.


----------



## CrossX (9. Juni 2019)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> ich kann jedem towWhee empfehlen. Die 30 eur zahlen sich wirklich aus!


Wie alt sollten die Kinder etwa sein? Überlege, ob meine Tochter (4 Jahre) schon damit klar  kommt. Sie fährt schon ziemlich sicher, auch in leichten Gelände.
Würde den Aktionsradius enorm erweitern  weil ich sie damit steile Berge hoch ziehen kann


----------



## GrazerTourer (9. Juni 2019)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie alt sollten die Kinder etwa sein? Überlege, ob meine Tochter (4 Jahre) schon damit klar  kommt. Sie fährt schon ziemlich sicher, auch in leichten Gelände.
> Würde den Aktionsradius enorm erweitern  weil ich sie damit steile Berge hoch ziehen kann


Meine Tochter wird Ende Juni 3 und es funktioniert schon (natürlich nur dort, wo kein Verkehr ist und auf Asphalt. Auf Schotter fahre ich mit ihr noch nicht)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (11. Juni 2019)

Erste Ausfahrt unseres Juniors mit seinem Propain Tyee (XS Rahmen). Leider kein besonders scharfes Foto, weitere folgen


----------



## derfati (14. Juni 2019)

In der Pfalz:


----------



## Biebertaler (14. Juni 2019)

*

 

 

 

 

 

 

 Letztes Wochenende mein Kleiner beim MTB Hessencup.*


----------



## PhatBiker (16. Juni 2019)

Die Veranstalter sollten sich mal Gedanken drüber machen ob die Holzpflöcke in der kurzen höhe gut sind.  Möchte nicht erleben wie ein Kind drauf fällt und sich eins davon in die Rippen haut, die gehen auch durch die Haut.    Das geht anders und sicherer.


----------



## Biebertaler (18. Juni 2019)

Ja da gebe ich Dir Recht, hab da auch teilweise die Luft angehalten.


----------



## storck-riesen (24. Juni 2019)

Ja, wo sind denn alle?





Ah, Aussicht geniessen!





Und schon wieder?





Ja klar! Die (Nord-)Vogesen sind einfach schön.


----------



## giant_r (24. Juni 2019)

kannst du sagen, wo das genau ist?
bin im sommer in den vogesen, allerdings ohne bike....


----------



## storck-riesen (24. Juni 2019)

giant_r schrieb:


> kannst du sagen, wo das genau ist?



Im Umkreis von Niederbronn


----------



## giant_r (24. Juni 2019)

danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (3. Juli 2019)

Anbei meine 2 Jungs vom Wochenende in Aschau (Enduro 1)


----------



## Schnegge (23. Juli 2019)

Mein Grosser und ich waren gestern in Zittauer Gebirge...















...und hinter der Linse macht er sich auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## Schnegge (25. Juli 2019)

Heute waren wir noch mal zu dritt unterwegs...












...bei dem Wetter gab es dann nach dem Eis noch eine zweite Ankühlung...


----------



## LockeTirol (26. Juli 2019)

Vor dem Gewitter haben wir noch eine schnelle Feierabendtour gemacht. Nice!


----------



## Tidi (26. Juli 2019)

"Nice!" bringt's auf den Punkt!!!!


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Juli 2019)

Die neue DH Strecke im Bikepark Innsbruck ist wirklich geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (27. Juli 2019)

Hallo Sigggi


Sehr interessantes Video. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




sigggi schrieb:


> Im völlig verregneten Juli 2012 sind wir mit unseren beiden Enkeln den Ruhrtalradweg gefahren.
> 
> [nomedia="[MEDIA=youtube]HWoh33y759Q[/MEDIA]"]Ruhrtalradweg - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Biebertaler (28. Juli 2019)

Mein Großer


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. Juli 2019)

Hi Banglabagh


Hier in der Gegend ist mal ein Junge rund 4 Wochen lang mit der Startnummer vom Race gefahren. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Banglabagh75 schrieb:


> Dein Kleiner stolz noch mitm Rennschildl am Lenker, Herbert?
> 
> Sei ihm vergönnt!


----------



## Stemminator (31. Juli 2019)

Den Trail im Blick.


----------



## mykill.meyers (31. Juli 2019)

früh konditionieren!


----------



## LockeTirol (4. August 2019)

Super Tag in Sölden. Die Kids gehen amtlich ab!


----------



## herbert2010 (5. August 2019)

Heute sind wir eine Familien Tour In Kroatien gefahren 

Lovran - Moscenice - Bodaj - Mala Ucka - Tulisevica - Lovran
43 km, knapp 1400 hm

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (7. August 2019)

*Istria Biking - Lovranska Draga*
 Trailbeschreibung: Steine, Steine...achja und Steine                                  





 aber ein Geiler Trail


----------



## herbert2010 (19. August 2019)

Junior beim summer camp in saalbach


----------



## LockeTirol (20. August 2019)

Punta Ala Sunset


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (21. August 2019)

Der Sohnemann auf der neuen Jumpline in Winterberg


----------



## herbert2010 (21. August 2019)

Und video 2 










Lg


----------



## WilliWildsau (23. August 2019)

Saalbach war meiner in der ersten Woche der Ferien auch
Hier noch bewegte Bilder von Montag


----------



## herbert2010 (23. August 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Heute sind wir eine Familien Tour In Kroatien gefahren
> 
> Lovran - Moscenice - Bodaj - Mala Ucka - Tulisevica - Lovran
> 43 km, knapp 1400 hm
> ...



Hier noch ein bewegter nachtrag 






Lg


----------



## WilliWildsau (26. August 2019)

Noch ein paar Bilder aus Winterberg


----------



## Flying_Kilos (3. September 2019)

Ok, mit euren Großen kann mein Großer (3) noch nicht mithalten, aber zur Story des Videos:


Letzte Woche (Montag) das erste Mal vom Laufrad auf sein 14"-Bike gestiegen - Gleichgewicht war schon gut, Pedalieren anfangs frustrierend.
Dienstag bei den Großeltern ne leicht abschüssige Strecke gesucht, um bisschen zu üben. Die Plastikpedale vom Woom gegen die Alus vom 16"-EarlyRider getauscht, den hatte ich in meiner Euphorie schon Ostern besorgt 
Mittwoch mit dem Kindergartenkumpel auf den Wasserspielplatz mit Übungsstrecke
Donnerstag statt Zoo (komplett überfüllt) auf die nahen Trails und da den Pumptrack unsicher gemacht. Vier Stunden später war er staubig aber glücklich
Hatte eigentlich gar nicht vor, einen Edit zu machen, was man an dem Wechsel von Hoch- und Querformat erkennt vielleicht, aber diese Vodeoschnipsel am Handy schaut man sich doch eh nie wieder an und dafür fand ich das Material zu schade


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2019)

Junior gestern beim 
REVERSE COMPONENTS AUSTRIAN GRAVITY SERIES #4 – 

Sein erstes dh rennen 













Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (9. September 2019)

Und noch ein video vom trainigslauf 






Lg


----------



## hellmono (22. September 2019)

Mein Großer am Freitag auf Tour mit mir. Mittlerweile strampelt er ordentlich was weg und will immer mehr in den Bikepark.
Hat jemand Tipps, wie man Kids den Wheelie gut beibringt? Ich bin da didaktisch eher Mittelmaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (22. September 2019)

Heute in Leogang auf dem Hangman 1


----------



## Biebertaler (2. Oktober 2019)

Anbei meine 2 Jungs vom Wochenende in Frammersbach (Enduro One)


----------



## AlexMC (13. Oktober 2019)

Erkältung ignoriert und den "Kleinen" (8J) mal in die Hügel mitgenommen 





































url=https://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2427394]                                  






[/url]


----------



## Biebertaler (16. Oktober 2019)

Anbei mein „Kleiner“ beim letzten Enduro One Rennen am Wochenende in Bad Endbach. Leider knapp an einer Podestplazierung vorbei .




Und mein "Großer"


----------



## olsche (26. Oktober 2019)

Das schöne Wetter genutzt...


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Oktober 2019)

Am Wochenende waren wir mit den Dirtbikes unterwegs und der Schwager hat ein paar schöne Shots gemacht. Da komm ich mit meinem Handy nicht nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## alles-fahrer (1. November 2019)

Wir waren dieses Jahr zum ersten mal in Sölden. Und abgesehen davon das die beiden auf den (für Berliner) steilen und holprigen Trails noch etwas ängstlich waren, hat der jüngere mit seinen 4 Lenzen auf dem Table ganz schön abgeliefert:




_Stolzer Papa_


----------



## herbert2010 (4. November 2019)

Christophorus 9 landete auf HTL-Parkplatz
					

Dort, wo normalerweise Mitarbeiter der größten Schule Österreichs parken, setzte am Wochenende gleich zweimal der ÖAMTC-Notarzthubschrauber Christophorus 9 auf.




					www.austrianwings.info
				




Diesen samstag hat es meinen ganz schön erwischt 

Es wurde zuerst schlimmeres beführchtet es war zum glück nich ganz so schlimm aber genug ....

Diagnose Nasenbeinbruch, Kreuzbandriss, schwere gehirnerschüterrung mit gedächnisverlust ....






Am ende ist der sturz 

Dei rettungskette hat super funktioniert aber das waren die längsten minuten .eines lebens 

Heute darf ich ihm wsrscheindlich heimholen und dann geht es mit der pyhysio los 

Lg


----------



## LockeTirol (4. November 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Christophorus 9 landete auf HTL-Parkplatz
> 
> 
> Dort, wo normalerweise Mitarbeiter der größten Schule Österreichs parken, setzte am Wochenende gleich zweimal der ÖAMTC-Notarzthubschrauber Christophorus 9 auf.
> ...


Oh verdammt, gute Besserung wünsche ich!


----------



## hellmono (4. November 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Heute darf ich ihm wsrscheindlich heimholen und dann geht es mit der pyhysio los
> 
> Lg



Das sieht man ja nie gerne, wenn die eigenen Kids sich verletzen.
Wünsche gute Besserung und schnelle Genesung!


----------



## olsche (4. November 2019)

Gute Besserung auch von mir. 
Sieht auf dem Video ja erstmal harmlos aus der Sturz.


----------



## Biebertaler (4. November 2019)

Hallo Herbert,

auch von mir GUTE BESSERUNG für den Junior.
Sowas will man als Vater niemals nie erleben, ich hab ja selber bei meinen 2 Jungs auch schon einiges (mit)erlebt.
Ich drücke alle Daumen die ich habe, damit dein Junior schnell wieder fit wird.


@olsche 
Naja....er war ziemlich schnell unterwegs gewesen, das täuscht auf dem Video etwas.


----------



## nikkfuchs (4. November 2019)

Vollständige Genesung wünsch ich dem Junior. Damit es später nur eine gute Geschichte zu erzählen gibt und keine Nachwehen über bleiben.


----------



## Biebertaler (4. November 2019)

Mein Kleiner hatte vorletztes Wochenende ein kleines Photoshooting für Bikepool Hessen.
Anbei mal 2 Bilder


----------



## LockeTirol (10. November 2019)

Action am Landhausplatz


----------



## nikkfuchs (10. November 2019)

Wahnsinns Air - nicht schlecht der Junior!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (19. November 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Christophorus 9 landete auf HTL-Parkplatz
> 
> 
> Dort, wo normalerweise Mitarbeiter der größten Schule Österreichs parken, setzte am Wochenende gleich zweimal der ÖAMTC-Notarzthubschrauber Christophorus 9 auf.
> ...


Das ist gar nicht gut und ich bin auch immer froh, wenn die Tür aufgeht und er im ganzen vor mir steht  
Leider bleibt es nicht aus
Dann gute Besserung für deinen Sohn

Hier ist noch ein Bild von meinem Sohn am Sonntag.
Steht heute auch in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## herbert2010 (19. November 2019)

danke 

momentan läuft er mit seiner Orthese herum und fühlt sich schon wieder unverwundbar heute geht's zum sport Orthopäden derwird dan enstcheiden ob er sich endlich wieder sportlich fortbewegen darf, wen es nach ihm ginge würde er das schon seit tagen tun ..

lg


----------



## herbert2010 (19. November 2019)

Diagnose vom Sportchirurgen: Seitenband gerissen, heilt von selbst. Kreuzband gerissen, OP notwendig, damit er nicht in rein paar Jahren Probleme bekommt. Biken darf und soll er (ohne Schiene), arbeeiten gehen darf er auch (mit Schiene). Als Flex das gehört hat, ist sein Grinsen immer breiter geworden. ?


----------



## Biebertaler (19. November 2019)

Ich drück weiterhin die Daumen für deinen Junior.

Am WE waren ich mit meinen 2 Jungs und einem Kumpel mit den Hardtails unterwegs um ein paar Höhenmeter zu machen.


----------



## Biebertaler (20. November 2019)




----------



## robbi_n (22. November 2019)

Nachlese vom Urlaub mit den kurzen


----------



## AlexMC (23. November 2019)

Herbsttour mit meinem "Kleinen" (8,5 J.)


----------



## herbert2010 (23. November 2019)

So 3 wochen nach seinem sturz wieder am bike  er muss ja die neue gabel und die klicks testen in ca 3 wochen ist dan die knie op dann ist wieder 3 wochen pause   . 








Lg


----------



## Fliewatüüt (24. November 2019)

AlexMC schrieb:


> Herbsttour mit meinem "Kleinen" (8,5 J.)


Sehr schön. Wie viel km und hm kann man in dem Alter rechnen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AlexMC (24. November 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wie viel km und hm kann man in dem Alter rechnen?



Das läßt sich natürlich nicht pauschalisieren. Wir waren die beiden letzten Male so um die 8km und 300hm unterwegs. Hoch hat er allerdings auch viel geschoben


----------



## hellmono (24. November 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wie viel km und hm kann man in dem Alter rechnen?



Obwohl meiner jetzt schon etwas älter (10) ist, mein Feedback aus der Zeit: Wie @AlexMC schreibt haut ungefähr hin. Klar geht es immer etwas weiter und mehr hm. Entscheidend ist aber, nach meiner Erfahrung, einfach locker zu bleiben und die Tour variabel zu gestalten. Und sich halt viel Zeit zu nehmen, damit keine Drucksituation entsteht.


----------



## MK_79 (24. November 2019)

Lässige Tour bei besten Wetter. Tee und Kekse dabei gehabt und wohlwollend verputzt?


----------



## Biebertaler (26. November 2019)

Meine 2 auf unserer Hausstrecke


----------



## mwcycles (7. Dezember 2019)

Kurze Nachlese von den Sommerferien:





Col d'Izoard, lange steil durch den Wald, recht viel Motorräder, aber trotzdem schön





Col du Galibier, an diesem Tag Autofrei, ein Traum in toller Landschaft, Sicht vom Mont Blanc bis zum Monte Viso, und ganz nah am Gletscher der Meije und der Barre des Ecrins.





Und zum Abschluss kurzentschlossen auf den Mont Ventoux, am letzten Ferientag war zum Glück recht wenig los, im Juni fahren hier täglich hunderte von Radfahrern. Sein Kommentar: "War doch gar nicht so schwer, ich bin nicht mal so richtig kaputt..."


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Dezember 2019)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> So 3 wochen nach seinem sturz wieder am bike  er muss ja die neue gabel und die klicks testen in ca 3 wochen ist dan die knie op dann ist wieder 3 wochen pause  .



3 Wochen nach der Kreuzband OP wieder aufs Rad? Würde ich nicht machen. Vielleicht die etrsten zaghaften Pedalumdrehungen auf der Rolle zur Mobilisation. Das ist es dann aber auch.

Die Frage ist auch, was man aus solch einer Geschichte lernt - das Schicksal gleich wieder herausfordern? Oder mal ein bisschen innehalten und dem Körper Zeit zur Genesung geben?

Sei froh, dass Dein Sohn ansonsten gesund ist - einer meiner beiden Jungs ist vor einem halben Jahr mit 3 1/2 mit mir auch die ersten S0-Trails gefahren - jetzt sitzt er aufgrund einer schweren orthopädischen Erkrankung die nächsten Jahre im Rollstuhl. Vielleicht relativiert das ja eine Überlegung, ob man nach einer OP nach 3 oder 7 Wochen wieder aufs Rad steigen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (12. Dezember 2019)

mwcycles schrieb:


> Kurze Nachlese von den Sommerferien:
> 
> Col d'Izoard, lange steil durch den Wald, recht viel Motorräder, aber trotzdem schön
> 
> ...



Ist Dein Sohn tatsächlich die Pässe hochgetreten? Unglaubliche Leistung!


----------



## herbert2010 (12. Dezember 2019)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> 3 Wochen nach der Kreuzband OP wieder aufs Rad? Würde ich nicht machen. Vielleicht die etrsten zaghaften Pedalumdrehungen auf der Rolle zur Mobilisation. Das ist es dann aber auch.
> 
> Die Frage ist auch, was man aus solch einer Geschichte lernt - das Schicksal gleich wieder herausfordern? Oder mal ein bisschen innehalten und dem Körper Zeit zur Genesung geben?
> 
> Sei froh, dass Dein Sohn ansonsten gesund ist - einer meiner beiden Jungs ist vor einem halben Jahr mit 3 1/2 mit mir auch die ersten S0-Trails gefahren - jetzt sitzt er aufgrund einer schweren orthopädischen Erkrankung die nächsten Jahre im Rollstuhl. Vielleicht relativiert das ja eine Überlegung, ob man nach einer OP nach 3 oder 7 Wochen wieder aufs Rad steigen kann.


Die op ist am dienstag nächste woche ....

Und wir und unser doc wissen schon was wir machen aber danke für den gut gemeinten rat 

Lg


----------



## SuperiorF40 (14. Dezember 2019)

Meine Jungs bei der Enduro One in Bad Endbach 2019. Der „Kleine“ war das erste mal mit seinem neuen Fully unterwegs. Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (14. Dezember 2019)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Sehr schön. Wie viel km und hm kann man in dem Alter rechnen?



Vergess es...du hast deinen schon zu sehr mit Lift verwöhnt  

Hier noch was aus dem Herbst. General Max (3) und der Papa haben ne Pfützeninspektion gemacht

Und hier haben wir den Filius von @Fliewatüüt mal in die Mangel genommen .... läuft


----------



## herbert2010 (15. Dezember 2019)

Letzte ausfahrt für junior dieses jahr ....










Lg


----------



## mwcycles (16. Dezember 2019)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Ist Dein Sohn tatsächlich die Pässe hochgetreten? Unglaubliche Leistung!



Na ja, nicht ganz, Izoard von Cervières, 700hm, Galibier vom Lautaret knapp 600hm, Ventoux von Sault aus, 1100hm. Er soll ja vor allem Spass daran haben! Den Aufstieg zum Mont Ventoux von Malaucene oder Bedoin haben wir mal spasseshalber getestet, aber längere Rampen mit 11% sind einfach zu viel mit 34/36 und vor allem einem 11kg schweren Rad. Nächsten Sommer passt er hoffentlich auf ein kleines 28", dann gibt es leichteres.


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Dezember 2019)

SuperiorF40 schrieb:


> Meine Jungs bei der Enduro One in Bad Endbach 2019. Der „Kleine“ war das erste mal mit seinem neuen Fully unterwegs. Nächstes Jahr sind wir wieder mit dabei.Anhang anzeigen 951075Anhang anzeigen 951076



Dann sehen wir uns öfter, ich glaube mein Großer kennt deinen Großen auch


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Dezember 2019)

Hab nochmal ein schönes Bild von meinem Kleinen „zum Abschluss bzw. Jahresende 2019“ auf meinem Handy gefunden 
Wünsche allen noch frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
2020 kann kommen, wir freuen uns


----------



## SuperiorF40 (25. Dezember 2019)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Dann


Hallo Biebertaler, ja habe gerade meinen Sohn, den  M. gefragt ob er den L. kennt.
Schöne Grüße darf ich ausrichten.
Dann sehen wir uns spätestens in Winterberg. In der nächsten Saison fahren wir im BunGuard Racing Team.


----------



## AlexMC (29. Dezember 2019)

3°C und nasses rutschiges Laub


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (29. Dezember 2019)

Bei uns minus 3 und Powder satt. Skitourengehen ist bei uns das Mountainbikefahren im Winter.


----------



## hellmono (29. Dezember 2019)

Ihr seid gesegnet, dass ihr da wohnt. Sind selbst gestern nach einer Woche Tirol zurück nach Hause. Super Schnee, aber durchwachsenes Wetter. Das wird jetzt ja besser.

Ab welchem Alter bist du mit deinem Sohn angefangen Touren zu gehen?


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Dezember 2019)

Mit 10 einhalb haben wir angefangen. Das Problem ist ein bisschen das Material. Wenn es leicht sein soll, geht das richtig ins Geld. Speziell die Skischuhe für Pinbindungen kosten ein Vermögen und passen nur eine Saison mit Glück. 
Der Max hat daher einen Allround Freerideski für alles und eher kurze Touren wenn die Bedingungen passen.


----------



## AlexMC (31. Dezember 2019)

definitiv letzte Tour des Jahres


----------



## robbi_n (1. Januar 2020)

Was gibts Besseres als bei diesem Wetter das Jahr im Wald mit Rad zu beginnen.


----------



## CrossX (1. Januar 2020)

Spaß im Wald. Und dank Abschleppseil gehen jetzt auch steilere Berge


----------



## robbi_n (5. Januar 2020)

Heut war sowohl das Wetter miserabel, auch war ein Trail zugelegt und dann auch noch nen Platten gefahren ( in der Hoffnung es waren normale Dornen )


----------



## robbi_n (5. Januar 2020)




----------



## delphi1507 (5. Januar 2020)

Vom 2. Start ins neue Bike Jahr, Bilder von heute sind potentielle Bilder noch auf der GoPro...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2020)

"kleine" Runde 45km 166hm mit der Großen. Mit Abstand ihre längste Tour, und dann legt sie am letzten Hügel noch einen Vollsprint hin, verdammt wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich was an meiner Kondition tun . Und das noch mit fast 12er Schnitt in Bewegung. Hut ab vor ihrer Leistung! 

Edith sagt mit gestern dann knapp 65km..


----------



## herbert2010 (6. Januar 2020)

[QUOTE="delphi1507, post: und dann legt sie am letzten Hügel noch einen Vollsprint hin, verdammt wenn das so weiter geht, muss ich was an meiner Kondition tun . Und das noch mit fast 12er Schnitt in Bewegung. Hut ab vor ihrer Leistung! 


[/QUOTE]

Du bist zu spät ab jetzt wird es nur mehr schlimmer für dich ??


----------



## Surtre (6. Januar 2020)

Mit den richtigen Reifen macht es gerade selbst den Kleineren Laune.


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Du bist zu spät ab jetzt wird es nur mehr schlimmer für dich ??



Ich befürchte du hast Recht!


----------



## delphi1507 (6. Januar 2020)

Surtre schrieb:


> Mit den richtigen Reifen macht es gerade selbst den Kleineren Laune.


So gehört das!

Kurz vor Weihnachten .. 


Willingen Herbstferien. ...


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. Januar 2020)

Winterberg kurz vor Toresschluss im Oktober 2019


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (12. Januar 2020)




----------



## nalsarac (15. Januar 2020)

...2019 noch unterwegs mit seinem 18“


----------



## robbi_n (20. Januar 2020)

der kleine hat so Bock. Freut mich fast noch mehr


----------



## Chris_DH (20. Januar 2020)

Erste Tour im neuen Jahr mit neuem Rad  25km 580hm mit Towwhee Unterstützung


----------



## CrossX (20. Januar 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Erste Tour im neuen Jahr mit neuem Rad  25km 580hm mit Towwhee Unterstützung
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 967273Anhang anzeigen 967274Anhang anzeigen 967275Anhang anzeigen 967276Anhang anzeigen 967277


Wie alt ist der junge Fahrer?


----------



## Chris_DH (20. Januar 2020)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie alt ist der junge Fahrer?



Ist gerade 6 geworden


----------



## Biebertaler (22. Januar 2020)

Mein Großer in Action auf seinem Hometrail, leider etwas unscharf.....Kinder halt


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Januar 2020)




----------



## herbert2010 (1. Februar 2020)

Nach 6 wochen pause wieder zurück  
















Lg


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Februar 2020)

@herbert2010
Dann hoffen wir mal auf eine verletzungsfreie Saison 2020
Gestern aus dem Wald ein Anruf meiner Tochter:"Papa, kannst du uns einen kleinen Sprung bauen?"
Natürlich sofort dahin und hier ist das Ergebnis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. Februar 2020)

Danke.... 





Lg


----------



## AlexMC (8. Februar 2020)

mit dem Junior etwas fahren...


----------



## Biebertaler (16. Februar 2020)

Heute mal das schöne Wetter mit meinen 2 Jungs ausgenutzt


----------



## herbert2010 (22. Februar 2020)




----------



## WilliWildsau (24. Februar 2020)

Den großen Step Up ist der Sohnemann am Samstag auch schön gesprungen



Steht auch in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## Biebertaler (7. März 2020)

Mein „Kleiner“ ist schon fleißig am trainieren, die Enduro (One) Saison kann kommen


----------



## Albschrat (7. März 2020)

Erste Tour mit dem neuen Mworx...


----------



## AlexMC (8. März 2020)

Jugendförderung


----------



## HarzEnduro (12. März 2020)

Erstaunlich, wie schnell er sich an das neue Rad gewöhnt hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fliewatüüt (15. März 2020)

Dank Corona und einhergehend 5 Wochen wird das nicht der letzte Ausflug bleiben. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## ibb (15. März 2020)

Hier in Ö soll man noch genau aus Gründen rausgehen-zur Arbeit -wenn man muss, um einzukaufen zu gehen wenn es wirklich notwendig ist und um anderen zu helfen.
Der Radverband hat auch darauf hingewiesen zu beachten das bei evtl. Verletzungen durch Stürze und Co die medizin. Versorgung eingeschränkt stattfinden kann bzw. für andere überlebensnotwendige Ressourchen bindet.
LG, Iris


----------



## herbert2010 (15. März 2020)

ibb schrieb:


> Hier in Ö soll man noch genau aus Gründen rausgehen-zur Arbeit -wenn man muss, um einzukaufen zu gehen wenn es wirklich notwendig ist und um anderen zu helfen.
> Der Radverband hat auch darauf hingewiesen zu beachten das bei evtl. Verletzungen durch Stürze und Co die medizin. Versorgung eingeschränkt stattfinden kann bzw. für andere überlebensnotwendige Ressourchen bindet.
> LG, Iris


Genau ich soll arbeiten aber biken soll ich nicht n genau mein Humor....


----------



## herbert2010 (17. März 2020)

Übrigens 




Lg


----------



## derfati (17. März 2020)

?? Das wäre gut, aber ich habe so meine Zweifel.
Gestern und am Sonntag waren wir auf Fälle nochmals draußen.


----------



## hellmono (17. März 2020)

Kleine Runde heute um den Nachwuchs zu lüften.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (21. März 2020)

Wir waren dann heute auch noch mal im Wald...


----------



## Kwietsch (22. März 2020)

Ganz gemütliche Tour.
Ohne Risiko für Verletzungen. Sackisch kalter Wind bei 7 Grad, aber schön.
Tochter hat viele Balanceübungen gemacht und Papa bissi Wheelie geübt. Läuft...


----------



## robbi_n (23. März 2020)

ruhiges Wochende


----------



## Tidi (23. März 2020)

Keene Äktschn, dafür Postkartenidylle ...


----------



## Biebertaler (24. März 2020)




----------



## derfati (24. März 2020)

Ronneburg, oder?


----------



## Biebertaler (24. März 2020)

Fast 

Burg Gleiberg in Mittelhessen


----------



## derfati (24. März 2020)

Ah. ??


----------



## olsche (24. März 2020)

Auch mal wieder das schöne Wetter genutzt:




Tochter 2 hat jetzt auch ein 24"er (Orbea MX, Thread folgt)
Tochter 1 hat schon einen ordentlichen Sattelauszug. Wenn das so wietergeht kann ich mich zum nächsten Frühling nach einem größeren Rad umsehen...


----------



## delphi1507 (24. März 2020)

Heute Sport Stunde mit den Kindern 4 und 8 in der Ersatz Schule!

Mein kurzer(4) wollte unbedingt wieder Berg hoch fahren... 12,6% an der steilsten Stelle, auf 100hm ein Schnitt von 7,8%.

Sonne Genossen.



Blümchen am Wegesrand.



Was ist das? Brrrrrrr

Noch etwas Trailpflege mit tatkräftiger Hilfe!
Am Ende waren es dann heute 21,16km und 156hm.
Baumalter wurde auch gleich ohne Aufforderung bestimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyverboy2 (27. März 2020)

Familienausflug mit den neuen Kinderbikes


----------



## HarzEnduro (27. März 2020)

Er wird immer schneller. Die Federgabel hilft.


vs.


----------



## daniel77 (27. März 2020)

das homeoffice lässt spontane Ausfahrten zu. Wir waren fast jeden Tag unterwegs. Mittlerweile gehen 20-25km und bis zu 400hm. Dann allerdings mit TowWhee Unterstützung.


----------



## Walsumer1980 (27. März 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> das homeoffice lässt spontane Ausfahrten zu. Wir waren fast jeden Tag unterwegs. Mittlerweile gehen 20-25km und bis zu 400hm. Dann allerdings mit TowWhee Unterstützung.



Auffem lezden Bild hat dein Sohn was schwarzes vorm Gesicht?


----------



## Chris_DH (29. März 2020)

Erste Tour mit der kompletten Bande. Die kleinste im Bunde hat sich gut geschlagen.


----------



## mtb-mas (29. März 2020)

Einfach mal raus - sonst fällt einem ja die Decke auf den Kopf ;-)


----------



## LemonLipstick (30. März 2020)

Airtime


----------



## hellmono (1. April 2020)

Kinder lüften, Drohne testen. 
Bilder von den Trails hab ich keine gemacht. Die Kurze hat mit ihren 6 Jahren die 225hm locker verpackt. Stolzer Papa.


----------



## Grizzly71 (1. April 2020)

2019 - das waren noch Zeiten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Project2.1 (3. April 2020)

Da das Kinder alleine raus lassen ja gerade etwas schwierig ist aber Bewegung sein muss musste der Garten herhalten (und Papa alle 10Minuten die Bahn umbauen ?)


----------



## herbert2010 (4. April 2020)

Fein heute 









Lg


----------



## Grizzly71 (5. April 2020)

Traumhaft .....so kann es weiter gehen


----------



## Mzungu (5. April 2020)

.


----------



## CrossX (5. April 2020)

Erste große Ausfahrt heute.
Der kleine geht schon richtig ab mit seinem Laufrad. Die große ist eh nicht zu bremsen.


----------



## Mzungu (6. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grizzly71 (6. April 2020)

Mzungu schrieb:


>


läuft - Tip Top


----------



## alles-fahrer (6. April 2020)

Die Spielplätze sind uns versagt, und alle lohnenden Trails weit von Neukölln entfernt. Daher haben mein 5-jähriger und ich eine kleine Schanze gebaut womit er sich jetzt im Innenhof etwas austoben kann .


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2020)

Mein Großer (und sein Papa) würde sich freuen wenn das Bild ein paar Stimmen als "Bild des Tages" bekommen könnte . Einfach anklicken und im Fotoalbum dem Bild ein Sternchen geben .


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. April 2020)

Könnt Ihr denn nicht einen Shot ohne den Betonbunker (tschuldigung) machen. Action ist für einen 5-jährigen super, nur der Hintergrund ist für meinen Geschmack halt nicht so toll.


----------



## alles-fahrer (7. April 2020)

stormrider1971 schrieb:


> Könnt Ihr denn nicht einen Shot ohne den Betonbunker (tschuldigung) machen. Action ist für einen 5-jährigen super, nur der Hintergrund ist für meinen Geschmack halt nicht so toll.


Hey das Haus ist ein echtes Baudenkmal! 

Ist halt die Kulisse in unserem Hof. In Anbetracht der Umstände die zu dem Bild geführt haben ist das vielleicht nicht die typische Mountainbike-Ästhetik, aber halt authentisch .


----------



## Grizzly71 (7. April 2020)

alles-fahrer schrieb:


> Hey das Haus ist ein echtes Baudenkmal!


Hör mir bloß auf mit Baudenkmal - mein Haus ist auch eins ?
Aber dein mutiger Sprößling bekommt einen Stern von mir.


----------



## Andcream (7. April 2020)




----------



## Schnegge (7. April 2020)

Bei uns ging es heute auch rauf



dort die Aussicht geniessen



und wieder runter


----------



## Schnegge (7. April 2020)

Der Grosse hat dann mal noch in Eigenregie das neuste Filmaterial zusammengeschnitten... ausser heute war übrigens der kleine Bruder hinter der Kamera...


----------



## Biebertaler (7. April 2020)

Mein Kleiner hat sich mit dem Dirt etwas ausgetobt, morgen werden "Meter" mit dem Hardtail gespult....er muss ja fit bleiben der Bursche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aggressor2 (7. April 2020)

Ich hab ein Abschleppseil selber gebastelt; aus drei Schlüsselbändern, nem Stück Schlauch und ganz vielen Kabelbindern. Funktioniert ausgezeichnet. Leider schaffts die Dreieinhalbjährige nach einem traumatischen Erlebnis mit einem Zitronenfalter nicht mehr die Berge runterzufahren, die wir damit erklimmen können.


----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. April 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Der Grosse hat dann mal noch in Eigenregie das neuste Filmaterial zusammengeschnitten... ausser heute war übrigens der kleine Bruder hinter der Kamera...


 
Da ist ja die nächste Generation der Fabios gesichert. Sehr schön das es in diesen Tagen noch Kinder gibt, die es in die Natur treibt statt nur vor der Konsole zu hocken.


----------



## moerk (8. April 2020)




----------



## Fliewatüüt (8. April 2020)

Auch wir nutzen die Zeit auf heimischen Trails in der Nordufer.


----------



## daniel77 (9. April 2020)

seit gestern geht auch kurz/kurz


----------



## LockeTirol (9. April 2020)

Und, alles gut?


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2020)

Ostergeschenk (neuer Helm) ausführen


----------



## Hinouf (12. April 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> das homeoffice lässt spontane Ausfahrten zu. Wir waren fast jeden Tag unterwegs. Mittlerweile gehen 20-25km und bis zu 400hm. Dann allerdings mit TowWhee Unterstützung.


Wo hast du das TwoWhee bestellt? Ich dachte, ich bestell mal schnell... Pustekuchen!
Danke dir für die Info im Voraus.


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2020)

Tow Whee - Abschleppseil
					

Das Tow Whee ist die ideale Lösung, wenn die Kids in einem Alter sind, in dem sie zwar schon selber mit dem Rad unterwegs sind, jedoch die Power noch nicht haben, um grössere Anstiege oder längere Distanzen zu meistern! Das qualitativ hochwertige Bungee-Seil verhindet, dass es sich in den Räden...




					www.sahmdistribution.ch
				



da wir in CH leben....für D wahrscheinlich zu hohe Versandkosten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (12. April 2020)

Bei uns ist es ganz schön trocken zur Zeit


----------



## herbert2010 (12. April 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Bei uns ist es ganz schön trocken zur Zeit


Bei uns leider auch das kenne ich so nur aus dem sommer...


----------



## chris4711 (12. April 2020)

Das gleiche bei uns.
Hab ja auch lieber Sonne als Regen aber wenn das so bleibt mit der Trockenheit dann will ich gar nicht an den Sommer denken. Bei uns in den Wäldern ist auch alles furztrocken. Ganz viel auch von den Borkenkäfern kaputt gemacht.
Schnell was mit viel grün, damit keiner anfängt zu weinen


----------



## Kati (13. April 2020)

Im Wald ist es wirklich noch recht braun, auch wenn es in den Wipfeln schon langsam grün schimmert. Doch die Wiesen sind grün und, was man im Bild nicht gut sieht, über und über mit Buschwindröschen voll.


----------



## LockeTirol (13. April 2020)

Hinouf schrieb:


> Wo hast du das TwoWhee bestellt? Ich dachte, ich bestell mal schnell... Pustekuchen!
> Danke dir für die Info im Voraus.


Das gibt es bei VPACE


----------



## Fliewatüüt (13. April 2020)

Auch bei uns in der Nordeifel ist bis gestern alles trocken. Der Kurze hat Spaß in kurzen Klamotten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (15. April 2020)

Lg


----------



## robbi_n (16. April 2020)

so, der ganz kurze legt los.


----------



## Biebertaler (16. April 2020)




----------



## LemonLipstick (16. April 2020)

Das neue Fully ausgiebig am Hometrail getestet und als voll cool eingestuft  !


----------



## Rattfahra (17. April 2020)

Bis das neue Ratt fertig ist muss das Alte noch herhalten


----------



## Andcream (18. April 2020)




----------



## herbert2010 (18. April 2020)

Lg


----------



## LockeTirol (21. April 2020)

Max war heute ein bisschen im Skatepark cruisen. Das muss er leider allein machen, dafür bin ich zu alt


----------



## Andcream (23. April 2020)




----------



## solo010 (23. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (26. April 2020)

Schöne Tour mit viel Trailanteil. 20km/600hm (davon nur 2km mit Towwhee Unterstützung)
Schwarzwald-Rappeneck


----------



## HaSeEl (26. April 2020)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Bis das neue Ratt fertig ist muss das Alte noch herhalten
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1020088


In Muggensturm ? gleich erkannt


----------



## Rattfahra (26. April 2020)

HaSeEl schrieb:


> In Muggensturm ? gleich erkannt


Genau 
Da war ich vor 20 Jahren schon unterwegs, heute gehts aber endlich mit dem neuen Bike dort hin


----------



## HaSeEl (26. April 2020)

Rattfahra schrieb:


> Genau
> Da war ich vor 20 Jahren schon unterwegs, heute gehts aber endlich mit dem neuen Bike dort hin


? kennst du noch andere Strecken in unserer Gegend? Die Kids würden sich über eine Abwechslung freuen... in Muggensturm sind wir fast täglich


----------



## Rattfahra (26. April 2020)

HaSeEl schrieb:


> ? kennst du noch andere Strecken in unserer Gegend? Die Kids würden sich über eine Abwechslung freuen... in Muggensturm sind wir fast täglich


Strommasten Downhill vom MTB-Club Karlsruhe sind wir des Öfteren.
Ansonsten gibts nicht wirklich viel ohne vieö Höhenmeter zurück zu legen.


----------



## HaSeEl (26. April 2020)

Habs mir auf YouTube angeschaut. Mega. Nur noch nichts für meine Kids


----------



## han (26. April 2020)

Meine beiden Jungs heute in Stromberg


----------



## LockeTirol (26. April 2020)

Ich war mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs, der Bub war hüpfen. Mittlerweile gehen die Interessen etwas auseinander


----------



## Biebertaler (26. April 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (27. April 2020)

gut wenn Freunde die gleichen Interessen haben......




Aufstiegshilfe(n)




Forstautobahn Geballer




Fachsimpeln




Trails rocken

perfect Saturday!


----------



## alles-fahrer (27. April 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Ich war mit dem Gravelbike unterwegs, der Bub war hüpfen. Mittlerweile gehen die Interessen etwas auseinander


Boah man ey  ... da leben wo andere nur urlaub machen, und es dann auch noch so raushängen lassen! Du Unmensch! 

Ich hoffe dir ist bewusst dass Du die durch Corona festgenagelten Flachlandtiroler damit in den Sehnsuchts-Wahnsinn treibst! 

In Zukunft bitte aus deiner Gegend nur noch Bilder bei nassem trüben Wetter, und idealerweise unter 10m Sicht.


----------



## Rattfahra (28. April 2020)

Erste Probefahrt mit dem noien Bike hat soweit gepasst. Sattel müsste noch etwas höher aber sonst


----------



## Andcream (1. Mai 2020)




----------



## daniel77 (1. Mai 2020)

trotz Regen musste eine Runde über die Trails sein. Heute kurz und knackig ohne Tow-Whee Unterstützung bergauf


----------



## delphi1507 (1. Mai 2020)

Mit den Kids zur Siegmündung. 
Insgesamt 31km und 120hm. Kids hatten ihren spass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (2. Mai 2020)




----------



## LockeTirol (2. Mai 2020)

Wir haben gestern einen coolen Trail gefunden


----------



## Fliewatüüt (2. Mai 2020)

Erst mussten verschiedene Treppen dran glauben



Dann würde das Gerät geentert




Wir in heimischen Gefilden.


----------



## alles-fahrer (2. Mai 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wir haben gestern einen coolen Trail gefunden


Och menno! Das ist weder nass noch diesig. Und Sicht definitiv über 10m!
Du hast keine Ahnung was das kostet das dadurch verursachte Sehnsuchtsleiden vom Seelsorger wieder rausbügeln zu lassen!

ICH WILL AUCH! FLACHLAND IST SCHEI*E!


----------



## mtb-mas (3. Mai 2020)

Unser Kleiner hatte gestern mal wieder eine Menge Spaß auf dem Pyro


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Mai 2020)

Trail tour im Wienerwald.. 










Lg


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


>



Hey der zählt fast nicht mehr, der kann ja fast aus der Dachkalle saufen


----------



## herbert2010 (3. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Hey der zählt fast nicht mehr, der kann ja fast aus der Dachkalle saufen


schau dir mal das erste bild auf der ersten seite an  so vergeht die zeit ….


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2020)

Hammer,
ja an Kindern sieht man wie die Zeit vergeht


----------



## Deleted 30320 (3. Mai 2020)

Hier und da waren die Lütten auch unterwegs ... den kleinsten (4) infiziert der MTB Virus immer mehr, 
die Dame (6) fährt lieber glatten Teer 
















Dann haben wir mal ne Alternative zu dem teuren Gummiband getestet.
Wenns bisschen eingespielt ist funktioniert so ein Spanngurt hervorragend als Aufstiegshilfe. 
Könnte mir vorstellen das ich vielleicht noch nen 29er Schlauch als Puffer dazwischen haue...mal schauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (3. Mai 2020)

Bei uns am Hometrail gibt es einen natürlichen Jump. Den Absprung haben wir jetzt mal etwas optimiert und natürlich gleich getestet


----------



## MS1980 (6. Mai 2020)




----------



## MS1980 (8. Mai 2020)

War heute wieder eine schöne Tour.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Mai 2020)

Wir waren Gestern und Heute auch mal wieder unterwegs, diesmal eher auf Strecke, bzw. Heute "nur" zum Spielplatz.. 
Gestern 34,5km 146hm
Heute nur 15km und 76hm 
Rheinblick mit Fähre




Heute stand der Rhein gut 60cm höher als beim letzten Mal... 





Das weiße Zeugs fliegt gerade in Unmengen hier rum, bzw liegt überall auf dem Boden





Rheinromantik ?





Zweisam auf dem Treibholz





Der hat sich die ganze Zeit so aufgepumpt als sei er ein Posender Bodybuilder





Nachwuchs bei Familie Stockente





Spielplatz ist offen, also heute noch Mal him, war gleich deutlich mehr los...





Neuer Tag neues Glück, diesmal direkter Weg zum Spielplatz





Der hat uns gleich 2 Mal besucht.


----------



## herbert2010 (9. Mai 2020)

Morgen Runderl....


----------



## StefanMB (12. Mai 2020)

Sonnenstrahlen genieße am WE


----------



## LockeTirol (13. Mai 2020)

Hab auch noch ein schönes Foto vom letzten Wochenende


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2020)

So langsam wird er übermütig. Stürzt sich mit seinen 4 Lenzen überall hinab


----------



## Albschrat (13. Mai 2020)

Wir haben vorhin auch eine Treppentour durch den Ort gemacht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ibb (13. Mai 2020)

Erster Flowtrail im heurigen Jahr....langsames rantasten nachdem er sich voriges Jahr sein Naserl gebrochen hat.


----------



## herbert2010 (16. Mai 2020)

Trail tour......

















Lg


----------



## mjm (17. Mai 2020)

Hi! Bisher war ich stiller Mitleser. Es stand ein neues Bike für unseren kleinen an. Das Early Rider Belter 16 wurde einfach zu klein um wirklich mitfahren zu können. Es wurde nun ein Naloo Hill Bill 11-speed. Es wirkt noch ein wenig groß, aber der kleine ist Begeistert und kommt endlich Steigungen hoch Er ist recht klein geraten. Ist jetzt 6,5 Jahre alt, ist ca 112cm groß und hat ne Schrittlänge von ca 52cm.


----------



## derfati (17. Mai 2020)

Airtime Trails und Pumptrack am Freitag. ?


----------



## solo010 (17. Mai 2020)

Heute mal neue Trails in der näheren Umgebung erkundet


----------



## mjm (17. Mai 2020)

Jetzt dann auch mal Bilder von unterwegs ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (18. Mai 2020)

Guten Morgen,
dann will ich auch mal, zwar nicht unterwegs sondern vor der Tür, dafür erste Versuche auf unserem neuekleinen Kicker.
Toni, 4J mit seinem Custom Poison Ethanol 20“ und Titus 2J mit seinem 16“ Spawn Yoji.

Und, ja - ich werd ihn noch etwas umbauen (länger und smoother beim Alu-Blech). Es wirft dem Großen doch noch ordentlich das Hinterrad hoch.

Gruß Florian


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

Alter ... die sind doch keine 2 und 4  ??? Was gibst du denen zu essen ? 
Aber geil wie die da drüber hämmern


----------



## Wyppsilon (18. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Alter ... die sind doch keine 2 und 4  ??? Was gibst du denen zu essen ?
> Aber geil wie die da drüber hämmern


Doch, aber soo groß sind sie jetzt auch nicht, wenn ich mit den Nachbarn vergleiche... ?

der Kleine hat halt keinerlei Angst ? da müssen wir jetzt für solche Aktionen und Fahrten im trailground hier bei uns mal nach nem Fullface Helm suchen, also falls da jemand ne Empfehlung hat (Kopfumfang ca 51cm).
gruss Florian


----------



## Deleted 30320 (18. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


>



Kumma, unserer ist auch 4, laut diesen U-Untersuchungen immer am oberen Rand der Grösse, also angeblich auch gross für das Alter, aber aufn 20 Zöller passt der noch nicht. Also fahren ginge schon aber mit Füsse auf den Boden wird's noch eng. Aber vielleicht hat der auch die Statue des Vaters geerbt, der sieht aus wien Dackel ... kurze Beine langer ....


----------



## Albschrat (18. Mai 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Doch, aber soo groß sind sie jetzt auch nicht, wenn ich mit den Nachbarn vergleiche... ?
> 
> der Kleine hat halt keinerlei Angst ? da müssen wir jetzt für solche Aktionen und Fahrten im trailground hier bei uns mal nach nem Fullface Helm suchen, also falls da jemand ne Empfehlung hat (Kopfumfang ca 51cm).
> gruss Florian



Schau Dir mal den Bell 3 mit abnehmbaren Kinnbügel an. Fahren meine Lütten und sind super zufrieden. Geht in S bei 52cm los.


----------



## mykill.meyers (18. Mai 2020)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde:
unsere Kleine ist 3,5, fährt jetzt ein 16" Early Rider.
Bei längeren Touren geht ihr aber dann doch irgendwann die Luft aus...

Deshalb suche ich eine Art Träger o.ä. für den Croozer (Spannseil als Alternative mal ausgeschlossen). Laufrad und 12" ging immer noch gut über den Bügel hinten, das 16" ist dafür aber zu groß 
Hab aber auch auf Suche hin nichts gefunden (Tandem Lösungen etc.)
Hat da jemand eine Idee oder kennt eine Lösung dafür?


----------



## oppaunke (20. Mai 2020)

Ich hab an unseren bollerwagen hinten einfach eine U-schiene aus Alu angeschraubt und das Rad mit nem Ledergürtel fixiert.das funktionierte bis 20“.
Hab allerdings keine Ahnung ob sich das am croozer montieren lässt.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## oppaunke (20. Mai 2020)

Wir waren am Sonntag Kantenklatschen in Sankt Andreasberg.
War super!
Leider musste ich einsehen, dass ich nach dieser Saison wohl die Bremse sein werde...
Kinder wie die Zeit vergeht.






gruss,
Ole und Oppa

ach und die Nobby Nic reifen in 26“ sind klasse.nur für extrem steiniges Gelände nix.
Ein Mitfahrer hat die, der Skinwalloptik wegen, in 27,5“ drauf und hat sich im recht brockigem Endurotrail die Flanken aufgeritzt.
Dafür sind die Reifen allerdings auch weder gemacht noch empfohlen.


----------



## mykill.meyers (20. Mai 2020)

oppaunke schrieb:


> Ich hab an unseren bollerwagen hinten einfach eine U-schiene aus Alu angeschraubt und das Rad mit nem Ledergürtel fixiert.das funktionierte bis 20“.
> Hab allerdings keine Ahnung ob sich das am croozer montieren lässt.
> Gruß,
> Christian


hast du ein Foto davon?


----------



## oppaunke (20. Mai 2020)

Kann ich dir heute Abend machen.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mykill.meyers (20. Mai 2020)

?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2020)

Junior gefilmt von einem bike kumpel..


----------



## derfati (21. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> Junior gefilmt von einem bike kumpel..



Flott! ?
Wo ist das?


----------



## herbert2010 (21. Mai 2020)

derfati schrieb:


> Flott! ?
> Wo ist das?







__





						Trailcenter Wien / Hohewand Wiese
					

MTB Trailcenter im Biosphärenpark Wienerwald am Rande Wiens mit 10 Trails, Pumptrack, Skills Area, Bikeschule, Bikeshop und gemütlicher Gastronomie.




					www.hohewandwiese.com


----------



## derfati (22. Mai 2020)

herbert2010 schrieb:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah. Nicht gerade um die Ecke. ?? Aber wenn wir mal in der Nähe sein sollten... Schickes Trailcenter jedenfalls.


----------



## alles-fahrer (22. Mai 2020)

Bin heute mit meiner Achtjährigen Ihre erste richtige Langstrecke gefahren. 43km insgesamt. Davon wollte sie nur 2km ein bisschen gezogen werden - den Rest hat sie alleine geschafft .


----------



## Schnegge (22. Mai 2020)

Wir hatten heute endlich mal wieder alpines Gelände unter den Stollen...


----------



## Wyppsilon (22. Mai 2020)

Wir waren gestern zum Vatertag mal mit einem Arbeitskollegen und seinem Sohn im (Mini)Bikepark Meschede.

Gruß Florian


----------



## delphi1507 (22. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Kumma, unserer ist auch 4, laut diesen U-Untersuchungen immer am oberen Rand der Grösse, also angeblich auch gross für das Alter, aber aufn 20 Zöller passt der noch nicht. Also fahren ginge schon aber mit Füsse auf den Boden wird's noch eng. Aber vielleicht hat der auch die Statue des Vaters geerbt, der sieht aus wien Dackel ... kurze Beine langer ....


Wie groß ist deiner denn?

Der kurze 1,07 die große 1,40 heute musste die Rampe noch Mal ausgepackt werden.
Der Sprung gerade beim kleinen zum letzten Mal mit Rampe war schon enorm.





Der Kurze in langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. Mai 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wie groß ist deiner denn?


110 ?


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Mai 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> 110 ?


Mh wundert mich, das er auf 20" so Garnicht klar kommen soll. Meiner fährt damit auch mittlerweile  Treppen und im Gelände. Kommt eventuell auch stark auf den Rahmen an. Das BO baut auch sehr niedrig... Kann er Genre Mal Probe sitzen..


----------



## AlexMC (25. Mai 2020)

was vom Kleinen













und heute mal mit dem Großen


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Mai 2020)

Meine 2 haben sich die letzten Tage auch wieder schön ausgetobt.


----------



## LockeTirol (29. Mai 2020)

Wir waren bei uns im Wald und haben mit Drohne und Seilkamera ein bisschen gespielt. Wobei ich nur der Assistent war.


----------



## Wyppsilon (29. Mai 2020)

Unser Kurzer wird heute 3 Jahre, er ist heute Morgen aufgewacht und hat mich gefragt, ob wir nachher in den Trailground können ? so muss das sein... ?
Hier mal ein Video von Mittwoch, zugegeben bisschen lang, aber wurde auch für die Großeltern erstellt ? 
Und bald kann er gefühlt schon 20“ fahren ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MS1980 (29. Mai 2020)




----------



## LockeTirol (29. Mai 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Unser Kurzer wird heute 3 Jahre, er ist heute Morgen aufgewacht und hat mich gefragt, ob wir nachher in den Trailground können ? so muss das sein... ?
> Hier mal ein Video von Mittwoch, zugegeben bisschen lang, aber wurde auch für die Großeltern erstellt ?
> Und bald kann er gefühlt schon 20“ fahren ?


Voll geil! Für den Burschen wüsste ich das richtige, nächste Bike. Erinnert mich stark an unsere Anfänge. Weiter so!


----------



## Wyppsilon (29. Mai 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> Voll geil! Für den Burschen wüsste ich das richtige, nächste Bike. Erinnert mich stark an unsere Anfänge. Weiter so!


Ich auch, Rad mit 3 Buchstaben ? ?

edit: wenn er mal so fährt wie eurer, wäre das natürlich mega ?


----------



## wombel74 (30. Mai 2020)

Gestern in Stromberg auf dem Übungsparcours


----------



## Schnegge (31. Mai 2020)

Heute beim Familienausflug war dann auch mal (die gerade aus dem Blickfeld gehüpfte) Katze interessanter als die bikes


----------



## AlexMC (31. Mai 2020)

mal etwas anspruchsvolleres Gelände probiert...





mit Flugeinlage

















das wollte er dann doch nicht probieren


----------



## mwcycles (1. Juni 2020)

Auf den Spuren von Paris-Nice 2020, letzte grosse Radsportveranstaltung vor dem Shutdown, wenn nicht sogar die letztz richtige Sportveranstaltung überhaupt!
Apt, Caseneuve, St Martin de Castillon, Auribeau, Saignon





Alles hübsche Dörfer, alle oben auf dem Berg, so kamen dann doch 850 Hm zusammen.
Das neue Frog wiegt immerhin 2kg weniger als sein altes Decathlon, an den Steigungen macht das einen spürbaren Unterschied.


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Juni 2020)

Yeah, Bikepark Season is on, so geil! Wir waren heute im Bikepark Innsbruck und es war ein Traumtag!


----------



## Schnegge (1. Juni 2020)

Bei uns sind die Parks noch dicht... haben uns daher des Weltkulturerbes als Aufstiegshilfe ermächtigt... und sind von Preda nach Tiefencastel gefahren...












Irgendwie sind die Jungs nicht zu bremsen, wenn sie einen Trail sehen... daher hat's keine guten Trailbilder... richtig schöne Trails gab es aber...


----------



## robbi_n (3. Juni 2020)

Schon was älter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (6. Juni 2020)




----------



## LockeTirol (7. Juni 2020)

Hab auch noch ein schönes Foto von gestern im Bikepark Innsbruck.


----------



## WilliWildsau (8. Juni 2020)

Heimische Wälder mit dem Sohnemann












und gestern Familienausflug nach Willingen, wo das Töchterchen dann auch noch Spaß hatte


----------



## kona86 (8. Juni 2020)

Pfützentour


----------



## Wyppsilon (8. Juni 2020)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Heimische Wälder mit dem Sohnemann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In Willingen waren wir gestern auch das erste Mal... die Kurzen hatten sichtlich Spaß ?


----------



## Biebertaler (10. Juni 2020)

Meine 2 Jungs hatten am Samstag einen Enduro-Workshop mit *Jasper Jauch*, war genial


----------



## solo010 (10. Juni 2020)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Meine 2 Jungs hatten am Samstag einen Enduro-Workshop mit *Jasper Jauch*, war genial
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1062163Anhang anzeigen 1062165Anhang anzeigen 1062166Anhang anzeigen 1062167Anhang anzeigen 1062168



Wo fand denn der Workshop statt?


----------



## Biebertaler (10. Juni 2020)

solo010 schrieb:


> Wo fand denn der Workshop statt?




Auf den Heumödern-Trails in Treuchtlingen (Bayern).
Organisiert + durchgeführt von "Racingskillz".


----------



## robbi_n (12. Juni 2020)

So, Treppen fahren war gestern, die werden jetzt gesprungen. Wahnsinn wie schnell die sich da trauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. Juni 2020)

Schlammschlacht


----------



## LockeTirol (15. Juni 2020)

Wir waren übers Wochenende campen und haben ein bisschen Sommerfeeling genossen


----------



## Biebertaler (16. Juni 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Schlammschlacht




Hi Daniel,

nicht schlecht....nur bei solchen Abfahrten empfehle ich (aus eigener Erfahrung) Knie und Ellebogenschützer


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2020)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Hi Daniel,
> 
> nicht schlecht....nur bei solchen Abfahrten empfehle ich (aus eigener Erfahrung) Knie und Ellebogenschützer



sind im Zulauf. Hoffe es ist was passendes dabei.


----------



## everywhere.local (16. Juni 2020)

Hier ein paar von uns


----------



## robbi_n (19. Juni 2020)

alle 3 auf Radl, wobei sich der mittlere etwas ungestüm entwickelt 









?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wyppsilon (19. Juni 2020)

robbi_n schrieb:


> alle 3 auf Radl, wobei sich der mittlere etwas ungestüm entwickelt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie alt sind eure denn?


----------



## Chris_DH (19. Juni 2020)

Letzte Woche mit dem Großen (6 Jahre):


----------



## hellmono (19. Juni 2020)

DHR vorn ist aber auch eine interessante Wahl.


----------



## Chris_DH (19. Juni 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> DHR vorn ist aber auch eine interessante Wahl.



Mach ich schon seit 10 Jahren. Läuft einwandfrei   

Gibts sogar nen Artikel von MTB-News drüber.


----------



## hellmono (19. Juni 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Mach ich schon seit 10 Jahren. Läuft einwandfrei
> 
> Gibts sogar nen Artikel von MTB-News drüber.



War auch gar nicht kritisch gemeint. Ist mir grundsätzlich schon klar, dass man tauschen kann wie man will. Ist eher persönliche Präferenz, dass ich den DHF deutlich besser finde, was den Kurvengrip angeht. Deswegen fahre ich ihn aber auch hinten.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2020)

Ich fahr DHR vorne, DHF hinten ... was nun ?


----------



## Chris_DH (19. Juni 2020)

Es gibt immer einen der noch krasser drauf ist...verdammt


----------



## robbi_n (19. Juni 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Wie alt sind eure denn?




der kleine 2 1/2, der mittlere 5 geworden und der grosse 6 1/2.


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Juni 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ich fahr DHR vorne, DHF hinten ... was nun ?


Ist ja auch easy an nem E Bike..


----------



## Bindsteinracer (19. Juni 2020)

Mal Rolle üben... nix passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 30320 (19. Juni 2020)

Bindsteinracer schrieb:


> Ist ja auch easy an nem E Bike..



Tretmofafahren ist mir zu anstrengend ! ??


----------



## hellmono (20. Juni 2020)

Gestern noch ein kurzer Zwischenstopp am Trailground Brilon, auf dem Weg nach Winterberg.


----------



## Schnegge (20. Juni 2020)

Schnegge schrieb:


> ...Irgendwie sind die Jungs nicht zu bremsen, wenn sie einen Trail sehen... daher hat's keine guten Trailbilder... richtig schöne Trails gab es aber...


...aber zum Glück hatte der Grosse die GoPro angeschmissen 
...so konnten wir die Abfahrten doch noch auf Silkon bannen und etwas  komprimieren...


----------



## odolmann (22. Juni 2020)

Wir hatten gestern eine 30km Tour über die Höhen des Erzgebirges inkl. Besuch im Trailpark Klínovec und zwei Runden auf dem blauen und roten Trail. Dank Liftunterstützung waren es bergauf nur 200hm aber dafür bergab 1500hm was man heute allen anmerkte - vor allem der 6 jährige mit dem ungefederten Orbea MX20 Team hat ordentlich Muskelkater. Der 8 jährige auf dem 24“ Early Rider Trail hatte ein flottes Tempo drauf und das Bike erstmals so richtig ausgenutzt.

Wald- und Wiesenwege, natürliche Wurzeltrails, Flowtrails, Bachdurchfahrten - war sehr abwechslungsreich der Tag.


----------



## robbi_n (23. Juni 2020)




----------



## derfati (23. Juni 2020)

Rad statt Auto - Erledigungen im Ort. ?


----------



## LockeTirol (23. Juni 2020)

Bissl Spaß muß sein


----------



## robbi_n (26. Juni 2020)

Die Jungs in Stromberg.


----------



## julianil (26. Juni 2020)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Meine 2 haben sich die letzten Tage auch wieder schön ausgetobt.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1050798



Flowtrail Feldberg im Taunus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## everywhere.local (27. Juni 2020)




----------



## derfati (27. Juni 2020)

After-Homeschool-Ride ?


----------



## daniel77 (27. Juni 2020)

Feldberg-Runde


----------



## Wyppsilon (28. Juni 2020)

Ein ereignisreiches Wochenende liegt hinter uns,
Samstag in willingen 
Da darf ich mich morgen erstmal um nen neuen Kinnbügel kümmern, der ist beim Sturz eingerissen... ?

Sonntag in winterberg


----------



## olsche (30. Juni 2020)

Zum Kinnbügel: Würde sagen hat der seinen Zweck gut erfüllt und die Kraft aufgenommen!


----------



## Wyppsilon (30. Juni 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Zum Kinnbügel: Würde sagen hat der seinen Zweck gut erfüllt und die Kraft aufgenommen!


Ja, auf jeden Fall. 
hat hier schon jemand mit dem Bell Crash Replacement Programm Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (4. Juli 2020)




----------



## Wyppsilon (4. Juli 2020)

... diesmal im Krankenhaus ?
Toni hat sich letzten Samstag (Siehe ein paar Posts drüber) in Willingen bei seinem Sturz den linken Arm angebrochen. Nachdem er zwischendrin immer mal wieder sagte, dass sein Arm wehtut, er aber dennoch tagsdrauf in Winterberg und auch unter der Wiche gefahren ist, wurde er gestern Abend dick und wir waren heut mal im Krankenhaus. Jetzt heißt es 7-10 Tage Schiene und Fahrradverzicht ?


----------



## herbert2010 (5. Juli 2020)

Gute Besserung


----------



## Biebertaler (5. Juli 2020)

Heute mal kurz bei uns in der Nähe gewesen, Dirtpark „Schanzenfeld“. War aber ein kurzes Gastspiel, viel zu windig.


----------



## olsche (6. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> ... diesmal im Krankenhaus ?
> Toni hat sich letzten Samstag (Siehe ein paar Posts drüber) in Willingen bei seinem Sturz den linken Arm angebrochen. Nachdem er zwischendrin immer mal wieder sagte, dass sein Arm wehtut, er aber dennoch tagsdrauf in Winterberg und auch unter der Wiche gefahren ist, wurde er gestern Abend dick und wir waren heut mal im Krankenhaus. Jetzt heißt es 7-10 Tage Schiene und Fahrradverzicht ?
> Anhang anzeigen 1077362Anhang anzeigen 1077363


Gute Besserung!


----------



## Wyppsilon (6. Juli 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Gute Besserung!


Danke, ist ja nix Ernstes... Das Schlimmste ist die Pause für ihn ?‍♂️


----------



## Andcream (7. Juli 2020)




----------



## derfati (7. Juli 2020)

Super! Wo ist das?


----------



## WilliWildsau (7. Juli 2020)

@Wyppsilon 
Gute Besserung
Der Sohnemann gestern unterwegs in Avoriaz
Steht auch in der Auswahl zum Foto des Tages


----------



## Andcream (8. Juli 2020)

derfati schrieb:


> Super! Wo ist das?


Im Karwendelgebirge


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (8. Juli 2020)

Mxandi schrieb:


> Im Karwendelgebirge


Herrlich. Da sind wir im August auch. Magst/kannst du mir vielleicht einen Track senden? Das wäre super. Viel Spaß noch.


----------



## Biebertaler (8. Juli 2020)

Meine 2 im Dirtpark


----------



## Wyppsilon (9. Juli 2020)

Nachdem der Große ja verletzungsbedingt nicht fahren konnte, bin ich letzten Sonntag mit dem Kurzen allein in Willingen gefahren.  

Titus uncut (ok, die Pinkelpause hab ich geschnitten ?) @mtb Zone Willingen:

Das war dann auch so der Moment wo ich überlegt hab, dass es demnächst Zeit für nen neues Bike wird und nachdem Lieferzeiten ja aktuell nicht so schön sind, hab ich Anfang der Woche schon mal bestellt, also nach dem fight mit meiner Frau ??


----------



## han (10. Juli 2020)

macht er super der kleine. Ich bin in genau 10 Tagen auch dort mit meinen drei Kids. Wie viele Runs schaft er an einem Tag?


----------



## Wyppsilon (10. Juli 2020)

han schrieb:


> macht er super der kleine. Ich bin in genau 10 Tagen auch dort mit meinen drei Kids. Wie viele Runs schaft er an einem Tag?


Wir sind ja nicht den ganzen Tag dort, weil wir um die Ecke wohnen. Aber so 4 Fahrten sind drin mit ner Pause dazwischen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juli 2020)

Hi Wyppsilon


Er fährt gut. 
Wie alt ist er ?

Wie weit ist die Bikeparkstrecke die ihr gefahren seid ? Und wieviele Tiefenmeter hat sie ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Nachdem der Große ja verletzungsbedingt nicht fahren konnte, bin ich letzten Sonntag mit dem Kurzen allein in Willingen gefahren.
> 
> Titus uncut (ok, die Pinkelpause hab ich geschnitten ?) @mtb Zone Willingen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Wyppsilon (10. Juli 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Wyppsilon
> 
> 
> Er fährt gut.
> ...


Danke! 
Ja, das klappt schon richtig gut und man merkt ihm an welchen Spaß er hat. Und nicht nur weil Papa es gut findet...

Titus ist Ende Mai 3 geworden und sitzt seit Ende März aufm Fahrrad.

Hier ist die Strava Aufzeichnung der Runde. Leider irgendwie keine Höhenmeter mitgeschnitten. ?‍♂️

Gruß Florian 

https://strava.app.link/yYDkp6Mz07


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

han schrieb:


> macht er super der kleine. Ich bin in genau 10 Tagen auch dort mit meinen drei Kids. Wie viele Runs schaft er an einem Tag?





Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Wir sind ja nicht den ganzen Tag dort, weil wir um die Ecke wohnen. Aber so 4 Fahrten sind drin mit ner Pause dazwischen.



Wir sind ab dem 19 für 3 Wochen unten, vielleicht ergibt sich ja was? Ob wir gleich am 20. Dort sind weiß ich jetzt noch nicht


----------



## delphi1507 (10. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, das klappt schon richtig gut und man merkt ihm an welchen Spaß er hat. Und nicht nur weil Papa es gut findet...
> 
> Titus ist Ende Mai 3 geworden und sitzt seit Ende März aufm Fahrrad.
> ...


238hm  stark das am Stück zu fahren von ihm. Meine 4 und 8 wollten letzten Herbst nach 5 runden noch weiterfahren, habe ich dann unterbunden  die waren gut platt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Danke!
> Ja, das klappt schon richtig gut und man merkt ihm an welchen Spaß er hat. Und nicht nur weil Papa es gut findet...



 Super.



> Titus ist Ende Mai 3 geworden und sitzt seit Ende März aufm Fahrrad.



Nach nur 3 Monaten Biken schon im Bikepark, das ist echt enorm. 



> Hier ist die Strava Aufzeichnung der Runde. Leider irgendwie keine Höhenmeter mitgeschnitten. ?‍♂️
> 
> Gruß Florian
> 
> https://strava.app.link/yYDkp6Mz07Anhang anzeigen 1080081



Nicht schlimm, man kann es anhand der feinen Höhenlinien recht gut abschätzen.


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. Juli 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> 238hm  stark das am Stück zu fahren von ihm. Meine 4 und 8 wollten letzten Herbst nach 5 runden noch weiterfahren, habe ich dann unterbunden  die waren gut platt.



Hi delphi1507


Thx für die Ergänzung der Hm. 

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. Juli 2020)

Hey, da müsste man ja glatt einen Willingen Thread aufmachen, wir sind vom 26-31.07. dort, wer noch.?


----------



## Wyppsilon (12. Juli 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Hey, da müsste man ja glatt einen Willingen Thread aufmachen, wir sind vom 26-31.07. dort, wer noch.?


Ne gute Idee ?

heute waren wir auch wieder in willingen ?. Glücklicherweise wieder mal wenig los, sodass auch die Kleinen gut fahren konnten ohne permanent anzuhalten und jemanden vorzulassen.

Leider kam es zum Schluss noch zu einem wohl heftigeren Unfall im Schlussbereich, sodass auch nen Heli kommen musste ?


----------



## icebreaker (13. Juli 2020)

Erinnert mich an die ersten Runden unseres Zwerges auf der Plose mit knappen 4 Jahren. Mit 16 Zoll und V-Brake, herrlich. Im ersten Anlauf die Jerry Line (4,2km) mit Pause rund 40 min. 2 Tage später mit geliehenem Frechdax nur noch die Hälfte der Zeit.  Hat der Osterhase dann wohl auch gesehen ?. Jetzt fast 2 Jahre später fährt der Papa mit Stolz und gleichzeitig nah am Herzkasper hinterher und fragt sich wie das wohl wird wenn erstmal 24" oder gar 26" gefahren wird.


----------



## Wyppsilon (13. Juli 2020)

Ja, 16” mit felgenbremse ist schon nicht so schön, wenn’s zur Sache geht. Aber er ist ja nun auch grad erst im Mai 3 geworden. Nichts desto trotz haben wir nen 20“ in Berg geordert. Bin gespannt, ob er sich da dann wohl fühlt... Ansonsten fährt es sein Bruder ein ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (15. Juli 2020)

Wir waren auch mal wieder im Gelände...


----------



## Wyppsilon (18. Juli 2020)

Heute waren unser „kleiner Kurzer“ und ich wieder in Willingen. Er hatte sichtlich Spaß ? Auch wenn er jedoch mehr auf dem Fahrrad, als mit dem Fahrrad gesprungen ist? Glücklicherweise hat er sich nicht über Flatpedal-Pin Einschläge an seinen Schienbeinen beschwert ?  
Es war sein 4. Tag in willingen, wobei es heute nur 2 Runden waren, aber die Entwicklung ist schon cool ?

PS: mehr auf Insta @2boys4wheels

PPS: Nicht schlagen wegen der Kameraführung, musste aufgrund techn. Probleme die GoPro mit der Hand halten ??‍♂️


----------



## Biebertaler (19. Juli 2020)

Wir waren gestern im Lahntal unterwegs ?


----------



## han (21. Juli 2020)

Gestern bei Nieselregen mit meinen drei in Willingen. Nach zwei Runs war dann Schluss. War ihnen zu kalt und nass.


----------



## robbi_n (22. Juli 2020)

Wie ist das denn Sonntags in Willingen? Kann man sich das sparen oder geht das mit Andrang.


----------



## Wyppsilon (22. Juli 2020)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn Sonntags in Willingen? Kann man sich das sparen oder geht das mit Andrang.


Letzten Sonntag war’s super, auch das WE davor war es überraschend leer, wir mussten kaum anstehen. ?


----------



## robbi_n (22. Juli 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Letzten Sonntag war’s super, auch das WE davor war es überraschend leer, wir mussten kaum anstehen. ?



Ok Danke.

Dann kommen wir diesen oder nächsten.


----------



## Biebertaler (22. Juli 2020)




----------



## han (22. Juli 2020)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wie ist das denn Sonntags in Willingen? Kann man sich das sparen oder geht das mit Andrang.


wir waren Nachmittags da mit 3 Erwachsenen und 4 Kinder und es ging ohne anstehen. Da waren eher wir das Bottleneck ;-). Auf der Strecke mussten wir aber schonmal einige Fahrer vorbei lassen. Am Montag bei Nieselregen war dann noch weniger los.


----------



## MS1980 (23. Juli 2020)

Sind zur Zeit in Dänemark und auch hier sind wir mit Freunden und deren Kids mit den Rädern los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (23. Juli 2020)

Bikepark Brandnertal


----------



## delphi1507 (23. Juli 2020)

Heute in Willingen Freeride


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Juli 2020)




----------



## WilliWildsau (25. Juli 2020)

Der Sohnemann steht in der Auswahl zum FDT?


----------



## derfati (27. Juli 2020)

2-Tages-Tour im Spessart:

























Tag 1 von Haibach nach Heigenbrücken. Highlight: Foxy-Trail.
Tag 2 von Heigenbrücken nach Lohr. Highlight: Schneewittchen-Trail.


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juli 2020)

Und nochmal in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## WilliWildsau (27. Juli 2020)

Und noch ein kleines Video vom Urlaub
Die Jungs haben auf jeden Fall richtig Spaß gehabt


----------



## robbi_n (27. Juli 2020)

Wir waren gestern in Willingen. Hat den Jungs Spass gemacht.

Der kurze hat mir erklärt wie man aus der Liftstation zu fahren hat


----------



## Albschrat (27. Juli 2020)

Das Mworx geht gut laut dem kleinen Mann ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (27. Juli 2020)




----------



## robbi_n (30. Juli 2020)




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Juli 2020)

Unser Willingen-Aufenthalt endet morgen früh, sehr sehr schön hier. Leider konnten wir es nicht ganz wie geplant genießen , gleich auf der zweiten Abfahrt hat mich der Übermut gepackt und hart auf den Boden geworfen.
Fazit: Beide Ellbogen(Radiusköpfchen), einer so doll das geschraubt werden musste, und beide Handgelenke, wovon auch eines mit Draht versehen wurde.
Gar nicht auszudenken wenn das meiner Tochter passiert wäre, die ist zum Glück in dieser Runde ausgesetzt.

Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder, dann auch mit etwas mehr Vorsicht und Schutzausrüstung.


----------



## delphi1507 (30. Juli 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Unser Willingen-Aufenthalt endet morgen früh, sehr sehr schön hier. Leider konnten wir es nicht ganz wie geplant genießen , gleich auf der zweiten Abfahrt hat mich der Übermut gepackt und hart auf den Boden geworfen.
> Fazit: Beide Ellbogen(Radiusköpfchen), einer so doll das geschraubt werden musste, und beide Handgelenke, wovon auch eines mit Draht versehen wurde.
> Gar nicht auszudenken wenn das meiner Tochter passiert wäre, die ist zum Glück in dieser Runde ausgesetzt.
> 
> Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder, dann auch mit etwas mehr Vorsicht und Schutzausrüstung.


Gute Besserung! Wir waren gestern auch da...


----------



## herbert2010 (30. Juli 2020)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Unser Willingen-Aufenthalt endet morgen früh, sehr sehr schön hier. Leider konnten wir es nicht ganz wie geplant genießen , gleich auf der zweiten Abfahrt hat mich der Übermut gepackt und hart auf den Boden geworfen.
> Fazit: Beide Ellbogen(Radiusköpfchen), einer so doll das geschraubt werden musste, und beide Handgelenke, wovon auch eines mit Draht versehen wurde.
> Gar nicht auszudenken wenn das meiner Tochter passiert wäre, die ist zum Glück in dieser Runde ausgesetzt.
> 
> Wir kommen auf jeden Fall wieder, dann auch mit etwas mehr Vorsicht und Schutzausrüstung.


Gute besserung...


----------



## Schnegge (31. Juli 2020)

Letzten Samstag waren wir im Flims...
Erst Runca... dann Never End und zum Schluss über Crap Masegn und Sogn Martin...






Perfekter Biketag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (1. August 2020)

Heute waren wir auch wieder unterwegs... diesmal auf der Lenzerheide und Arosa...


----------



## Biebertaler (2. August 2020)

Sonntagsausflug


----------



## herbert2010 (3. August 2020)

Servaus tag 1


















Lg


----------



## LockeTirol (3. August 2020)

Auf dem Skull/Val del Diaol Trail am Gardasee mit dem VPACE Moritz


----------



## Wyppsilon (3. August 2020)

Mal was aus unserem Urlaub:
Hoffentlich gibts noch mal was mit dem Wetter bis zum WE...


----------



## Laschpuffer (4. August 2020)

Wiriehorn, nur kurz Zeit zum Knipsen des Knirpsen, dann musste ich Teflon einstecken und hinterher hechten...


----------



## herbert2010 (5. August 2020)

Serfaus tag 3 1200hm hinauf 1000hm 9km den FROMMESTRAIL hinunter ?


----------



## Wyppsilon (8. August 2020)

Wird sind auch mal in Innsbruck gewesen, haben aber leider niemanden getroffen von den “üblichen Verdächtigen“... ?‍♂️


----------



## herbert2010 (9. August 2020)

Kurze Runde, bevor wir Junior für eine Woche ins Summercamp nach Saalbach-Hinterglemm abschieben.
Über die Straße zur Forsthausalm und den Forsthoftrail runter.

















lg


----------



## Biebertaler (9. August 2020)

Bei den unmenschlichen Temperaturen aktuell bin ich heute morgen relativ früh auf den Rad gewesen um auswärts mit meinem „Kleinen“ zu frühstücken. Kein schönes Wetter zum biken, ab 11 Uhr wurde es dann echt ungemütlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (10. August 2020)

Hi Chris


Coole Tour hab ihr gemacht. 
Sind die ersten 2 Fotos im Hexenwäldle entstanden ?



Chris_DH schrieb:


> Letzte Woche mit dem Großen (6 Jahre):
> Anhang anzeigen 1067773Anhang anzeigen 1067774Anhang anzeigen 1067775



Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Chris_DH (10. August 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Chris
> 
> 
> Coole Tour hab ihr gemacht.
> ...



Ne, sieht aber tatsächlich ähnlich aus. Das erste Bild ist unten an der Wonnhalde (Günterstal) und das 2. ist der Start vom Hörbchen Trail.
Im Hexenwald sind wir aber auch oft unterwegs (5min von der Haustür entfernt).


----------



## odolmann (13. August 2020)

Auch von uns ein paar Aufnahmen aus dem Familien-Sommerurlaub in Italien und Österreich. Kein wirklicher Bikeurlaub aber im Gesamtprogramm aus Wandern, Baden und Sightseeingtour fand sich immer wieder Zeit um mit den MTB in alpines Gelände zu kommen.

Erste Woche waren wir im Eggental und haben in Deutschnofen / Nove Ponente gewohnt - dort gibt es ein kleines Übungsgelände mit Elementen (Drops, Anlieger, Tables etc.). Errichtet von T&B Factory war er nicht mehr im besten Zustand, aber alles fahrbar und wir an mehreren Tagen die einzigen Besucher dort. Für Kinder und Anfänger ein gutes Areal, aber extra dafür hinfahren würde ich vielleicht nicht (wir haben im Ort gewohnt).

Deutschnofen









Auch in Obereggen gibt es von der gleichen Firma ein Übungsgelände an der Talstation der 4-KSB Oberholz, jedoch noch mehr zugewachsen und wenig spaßig (kein Gefälle, wenige Elemente) - wir haben es bei einer Wanderung begutachtet, die Räder aber nicht geholt. Ebenfalls in schlechtem Zustand der Bikepark Carezza an der Frommeralm (Bergstation 10-EUB König Laurin I). Wohl durch den Regen sehr ausgewaschen und auch ungepflegt, jedoch viele ansich gut gestaltete Elemente (uns hat eine Erkundungsrunde gereicht). Es gibt diese Saison wohl einfach zu wenig Nachfrage dort, dafür waren dann auf dem Carezza Trail außer uns nur noch 4 Biker unterwegs. Bergauf mit der 10er Kabinenbahn ab Welschnofen / Nova Levante und dann 550hm hinab durch das Nigertal. Für die Jungs war es teilweise echt knifflig da ausgewaschen, aber andere Segmente auch schön spaßig, dennoch hatten sie nach einer Abfahrt durchs Nigertal genug (ich bin noch 3x allein runter, u.a. der neue Pumptrack von T&B als alternative obere Sektion hat mir sehr getaugt).

Carezza Trail











Die zweite Woche waren wir in der Dachsteinregion unterwegs und neben ein paar kleinen Touren dann einen Tag auf der Reiteralm. Auch hier wenige Biker unterwegs, das gesamte Konzept und die Trails sind aber unserer Meinung nach sehr gut geeignet wenn man mit Kids unterwegs ist. Eine bequeme 10er Kabinenbahn und dann 700hm auf verschiedenen Trails bergab, dazu die tollen Junior Trails mit Förderband und auch Beschäftigung abseits des MTB für die ein oder andere Pause. Die Jungs wollten dann insg. 3x bergab und wurden von Runde zu Runde schneller. War ein echtes Highlight für uns und würden wir wieder besuchen, auch weil man z.B. mit dem Kinderwagen hoch kommt und sich oben auf der Reiteralm treffen und abwechseln kann, zeitweise den Spielplatz besucht etc.


----------



## Schnegge (15. August 2020)

Waren heute mal wieder am Flumserberg...


----------



## Wyppsilon (16. August 2020)

War am Freitag nach der Arbeit mit Titus in willingen. Eigentlich schien er den Großteil der Strecke eher etwas müde, sonst versucht er an jeder kleinsten Stelle „abzuziehen“, Freitag ließ er nur laufen... im unteren Teil wollte er es dann aber noch mal wissen ?


----------



## Biebertaler (16. August 2020)

„Sonntagsfrühaufstehertour“ mit dem Kleinen.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (16. August 2020)

Hi Locke Tirol


Was für ein Baujahr ist dein "Oldtimer" ? 
Und fährst du ihn auch heute noch ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




LockeTirol schrieb:


> Wir waren heute auch ein bisschen unterwegs.
> 
> Singletrail Downhill - das macht Laune
> 
> ...


----------



## LockeTirol (16. August 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Locke Tirol
> 
> 
> Was für ein Baujahr ist dein "Oldtimer" ?
> ...


Das Rahmen ist aus 92 glaube ich. Habe ich aber vor einigen Jahren neu aufgebaut. Das Rad fahre ich ungefähr einmal im Jahr, hängt normalerweise an der Wand ?


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (17. August 2020)

Hi Locke



LockeTirol schrieb:


> Das Rahmen ist aus 92 glaube ich. Habe ich aber vor einigen Jahren neu aufgebaut. Das Rad fahre ich ungefähr einmal im Jahr, hängt normalerweise an der Wand ?



Ahja, cool, dass du es in Ehren hälst.   

Ich habe noch ein Starrgabelbike von 1996. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hellmono (17. August 2020)

K1 und K2 auf einem Bild "on tour".


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (18. August 2020)

Hi AlexMC

Darf ich fragen, auf welchem Berg dieses Foto gemacht wurde ? (falls es dir lieber wäre, gern auch per PN  )



AlexMC schrieb:


> Vatertagstour




Grüße und Thx 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## AlexMC (18. August 2020)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi AlexMC
> Darf ich fragen, auf welchem Berg dieses Foto gemacht wurde ? (falls es dir lieber wäre, gern auch per PN  )
> Grüße und Thx
> Schwarzwaldbiker



Das war auf dem Mahlberg. Ich glaube seitdem waren wir nicht wieder oben auf dem Turm gewesen..


----------



## Biebertaler (30. August 2020)

Der Große auf unserer Hausstrecke


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. August 2020)

Hi LockeTirol


Deinem Sohn gehts wie mir.  Ich mache im Winter auch viel lieber Skilanglauf als Biken. 
(Fatbike besitze ich keines).

Darf ich fragen wie die klassische Loipe auf Bild 4 heißt ?

Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




LockeTirol schrieb:


> Heute konnte ich meinen Sohn mal zu einer Fatbikerunde überreden. Im Winter fährt er lieber Ski.


----------



## Wyppsilon (30. August 2020)

Ein paar Impressionen von gestern. Unser Max20 wurde das erste mal von den Jungs ausgeführt ? Aber auch nach Willingen hatten die Jungs Spaß...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (31. August 2020)

Hi Alex

Ist das im Überlaufkanal eines Hochwasser-Rückhaltebeckens ? 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




AlexMC schrieb:


>


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2020)

Grenzgänge zw AT und IT:

8 (nicht am Bild) +10+12



Am Livio hat der 8 jährige verweigert:



Die großartige Kulisse finden sie nicht so spannend wie ich:



An dem Tag kam die Idee auf dem kleinen auch Scheibenbremse und Fully zu gönnen






Am Ende waren sie froh unten zu sein _gg_




Gibts Empfehlungen für ordentliche 24“ Fully? Also nicht gleich 15 kg. VPace, das neue Cube und Propain finde ich jetzt?


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. September 2020)

Wie immer klasse Eindrücke hier  
und hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Sohnemann in Portes du Soleil
War einfach ein genialer Familienurlaub, wo alle auf ihre Kosten kamen


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2020)

Wie geht ihr damit um wenn sie direkt vor euch die Sprünge, Tables, Drops usw senden?
Aktuell mach das ja nur ich und auch nur kleine Sachen! Aber unsere älteren haben im lokalen Park jz den Drop durchgezogen und Blut geleckt! Jz wollen sie springen... mein Stresslevel erlaubt es allerdings irgendwie nicht .. das macht mich fix und fertig wenn i da Vorfahren muss, schlimmer noch wenn ich es direkt sehe :-(


----------



## icebreaker (2. September 2020)

Kurz Luft anhalten und danach die Checkerfaust??


----------



## herbert2010 (2. September 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr damit um wenn sie direkt vor euch die Sprünge, Tables, Drops usw senden?
> Aktuell mach das ja nur ich und auch nur kleine Sachen! Aber unsere älteren haben im lokalen Park jz den Drop durchgezogen und Blut geleckt! Jz wollen sie springen... mein Stresslevel erlaubt es allerdings irgendwie nicht .. das macht mich fix und fertig wenn i da Vorfahren muss, schlimmer noch wenn ich es direkt sehe :-(


Augen zu und durch (auch wenn es mehr mut braucht als selbst was zu reskieren??) , es wird mit der zeit leichter und wenn du ihnen die techniken vermittelst hast du dein bestes getan.....und wenn du hilfe brauchst michi und pizza von the gap sind super trainer für die kids....


----------



## hellmono (2. September 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr damit um wenn sie direkt vor euch die Sprünge, Tables, Drops usw senden?
> Aktuell mach das ja nur ich und auch nur kleine Sachen! Aber unsere älteren haben im lokalen Park jz den Drop durchgezogen und Blut geleckt! Jz wollen sie springen... mein Stresslevel erlaubt es allerdings irgendwie nicht .. das macht mich fix und fertig wenn i da Vorfahren muss, schlimmer noch wenn ich es direkt sehe :-(



Kurz schlucken, aber immer ermutigen. Auch wenn es durchaus mal schief gehen kann.

Je jünger sie das lernen, desto sicherer und souveräner läuft das.


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. September 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Wie geht ihr damit um wenn sie direkt vor euch die Sprünge, Tables, Drops usw senden?
> Aktuell mach das ja nur ich und auch nur kleine Sachen! Aber unsere älteren haben im lokalen Park jz den Drop durchgezogen und Blut geleckt! Jz wollen sie springen... mein Stresslevel erlaubt es allerdings irgendwie nicht .. das macht mich fix und fertig wenn i da Vorfahren muss, schlimmer noch wenn ich es direkt sehe :-(


Geht mir bei unseren Kurzen (3 und fast 5) auch ähnlich, aber die sind gut „verpackt“ und das beruhigt einen dann auch ?
Ich hab bald eher das Problem, nicht mehr hinterher zu kommen ?


----------



## WilliWildsau (2. September 2020)

Also definitiv haben wir lange über die negativen Folgen eines Sturzes beim biken gesprochen 
Und ich habe ihm auch gesagt, dass er auf seine innere Stimme hören soll. Die sagt ihm schon, ob der Sprung jetzt richtig ist oder nicht. Aber er ist auch mit Kumpels unterwegs, die alle ein ordentliches Level fahren und aufeinander achten
Aber das ungute Gefühl schwingt immer mit, da man ja selber ein gebranntes Kind ist und seinen Nachwuchs vor diesen Erlebnissen schützen möchte
Aber in Morzine sind mir die Jungs nur noch um die Ohren geflogen und irgendwann freut man sich einfach nur, dass sie mit einem breiten Grinsen vor einem stehen und sagen, dass es der absolute Hammer war


----------



## sigma7 (2. September 2020)

Auch in diesem Jahr waren M. (8 Jahre) und ich wieder ein paar Tage unterwegs. Nach Burgeis (Mals) - Meran - Bozen (2017), Brenner - Sterzing - Jaufen (via Jaufental) - Meran - Bozen (2018), Penzberg - Oberstdorf (2019) geht es dieses Mal über die Alpen, Zelt und Küche sind wieder mit dabei. In Summe knapp 12 Kilogramm, einschließlich Taschen.

_Penzberg - Kochel am See (605m) - Kesselberg (858m, alte Kesselbergstraße) - Walchensee (800m) - Mittenwald - Seefeld in Tirol (1180m) - Innsbruck (574m) - Brenner (1370m, Salzstraße) - Sterzing (948m) - Mareit (1050m) - Rinner Sattel (2031m) - St. Leonhard in Passeier (689m) - Meran (325m) - Bozen _

Ich hatte 7 Etappen geplant, letztlich sind wir 6 Tage gefahren. M. hätte es auch in 5 Tagen geschafft, wir mussten jedoch ein Gewitter im Aufstieg zum Rinner Sattel abwarten. Wir sind überwiegend auf befestigten und unbefestigten Rad- und Wirtschaftswegen gefahren, GPX gern per PN. Sicheres Fahren/Bremsen auf steilen, unbefestigten Wegen, auch mit losem Schotter, ist zwingend erforderlich!

Mit Kind ist die Planung aufwendiger, zumindest wenn viel befahrene Strassen vermieden werden sollen; für folgende Abschnitte habe ich leider keine (sinnvolle) Alternative finden können:

L9 (Innsbruck - Igls, 3.5 Kilometer)
B182 (Stafflach - Brenner, 8 Kilometer
SS44 (Römerkehre - St. Leonhard im Passeier, 18 Kilometer)

Abschließend noch ein paar Bilder, für einen längeren Bericht fehlt mir momentan die Zeit.

































-- sigma7


PS: Die L38 ist seit diesem Jahr von Patsch bis Matrei am Brenner nur noch für Anlieger befahrbar, daher nur noch wenig befahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LemonLipstick (2. September 2020)

Santa on air .....


----------



## icebreaker (2. September 2020)

Wenn’s dann das erste mal so aussieht geht einem ganz schön die Muffe. Er weiß das es dazugehört und lernt immer was aus seinen Abflügen, hoffe ich jedenfalls.


----------



## below (2. September 2020)

Im Park bin ich da relativ entspannt, weil meiner trotz seinen 11 Jahren relativ vorsichtig unterwegs ist und net so aufs Springen steht, eher mag er es rumpeliger. Zudem ist man ja relativ gut umsorgt, sollte doch mal was passieren.

Im Urlaub ging mir schon ein paar Mal wirklich der Stift. Wenn es den "Kleinen" weit ab der Zivilisation in den Bergen kopfüber in ein Steinfeld haut brennen bei mir schon mal leicht die Sicherungen durch und sämtliche Schreckensszenarien werden abgerufen 

In Livigno (Carosello3000) waren wir dann tatsächlich komplett alleine unterwegs und haben bei keiner Abfahrt auch nur einen anderen Fahrer getroffen. Bei leichtem Nieselregen wollte scheinbar niemand auf den Berg. Gerade auf dem extrem geilen aber sehr abgelegenen Lonely Planet Trail ging mir hin und wieder mal ein "Junge, mach mal etwas langsamer, wenn es uns hier legt dauerts ne Weile bis jemand kommt" durch den Kopf. Klar - Handy etc. is ja dabei, aber es is halt der Nachwuchs 

Da das Ganze ja Kids on Tour heißt...


----------



## rzOne20 (2. September 2020)

below schrieb:


> Im Park bin ich da relativ entspannt, weil meiner trotz seinen 11 Jahren relativ vorsichtig unterwegs ist und net so aufs Springen steht, eher mag er es rumpeliger. Zudem ist man ja relativ gut umsorgt, sollte doch mal was passieren.
> 
> Im Urlaub ging mir schon ein paar Mal wirklich der Stift. Wenn es den "Kleinen" weit ab der Zivilisation in den Bergen kopfüber in ein Steinfeld haut brennen bei mir schon mal leicht die Sicherungen durch und sämtliche Schreckensszenarien werden abgerufen
> 
> ...


Livigno, guter Tipp... da war ich eh schon ewig nicht mehr. Überlegen ja für nächstes Jahr Roadtrip und da sind wohl so einfache Gebiete wie Sölden, Livigno und Reschen ganz gut für Kids.

Zur obigen Frage hinsichtlich Fully für Kids, bzw für unseren Kleinsten... hat sich erledigt!


----------



## WilliWildsau (3. September 2020)

Und die Tochter ist seit Morzine auch nicht mehr vom Bike zu bekommen


----------



## below (4. September 2020)

rzOne20 schrieb:


> Livigno, guter Tipp... da war ich eh schon ewig nicht mehr. Überlegen ja für nächstes Jahr Roadtrip und da sind wohl so einfache Gebiete wie Sölden, Livigno und Reschen ganz gut für Kids.
> 
> Zur obigen Frage hinsichtlich Fully für Kids, bzw für unseren Kleinsten... hat sich erledigt!
> Anhang anzeigen 1109698Anhang anzeigen 1109699


Livigno werde ich mit unserem Sohn auf jeden Fall nächstes Jahr mal ein paar Tage länger hinfahren. Carosello3000 hat uns super gefallen, Mottolino waren wir nicht. Leider hatten wir nur einen Tag bei recht bescheidenem Wetter.

Livigno hat mir extrem gut gefallen, insbesondere die Preise waren dann doch etwas "entspannter" als drüben in der Schweiz (Pontresina / Morteratsch) wo wir unser "Lager" aufgeschlagen hatten. Ob man für 4 Personen beim Italiener mit 4x Pizza und 6 Getränken 54€ bezahlt, oder für 1 Schnitzel ohne Beilage 42CHF macht einen kleinen aber feinen Unterschied  Aber das wussten wir ja vorher 

Wer in der Nähe ist, Bernina Express Trail vom Lago Bianco runter nach Poschiavo war definitiv eines der Highlights für den Junior. Knapp 17km ohne Gegenanstieg hat schon was - sehr geiler Trail. Die andere Richtung nach Morteratsch runter war dagegen eher langweilig.


----------



## Chris_DH (4. September 2020)

Bikepark Winterberg mit meinem 6-jährigen


----------



## Wyppsilon (4. September 2020)

Chris_DH schrieb:


> Bikepark Winterberg mit meinem 6-jährigen


?
Heute wärs ins Wasser gefallen... hoffentlich wird’s am WE noch besser...


----------



## Wyppsilon (4. September 2020)

Doppel-Post


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_DH (4. September 2020)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> ?
> Heute wärs ins Wasser gefallen... hoffentlich wird’s am WE noch besser...



War vor 2 Wochen. Ist der perfekte Tag gewesen, Ferienende in NRW und Hessen, unter der Woche. Es waren vielleicht 50 Leute im Park. Mal schauen ob wir es diese Saison noch nach Lac Blanc schaffen, der kurze hat Blut geleckt


----------



## rzOne20 (4. September 2020)

Also wir ham hier am Nassfeld im Urlaub ein Norco Fluid 24“ für unseren Kleinsten (bald 8) besorgt. Es daugt ihm, er wollte nicht mehr aufhören die Easy Way zu fahren.
Die Großen müssen zwar trotzdem immer waren:



10 Jahre, Giant TranceX in XS und 26“, Trail is der Easy Way, da haben sie immer wieder so nette Schanzen. Grad im oberen Teil wichtig da es quasi nur eine breite Piste ist wo man runter fährt:



8 Jahre und eben jetzt das Fluid 24“, auch Easy Way. Interessanterweise gibt ihm des so viel vertrauen das er auch hüpft. Ich denke in erster Linie is es das Vertrauen in die Bremsen



Nass und Dreckig, Boden braucht recht lange zum Abtrocknen, Easyway aber zb hat wenige Wurzeln, also machbar




In Summe, mit dem Hotel an der Liftstation, den Badesee in der Nähe, dem Felsenpark usw würden wir wieder kommen. Empfehlung also


----------



## LockeTirol (6. September 2020)

Wir waren gestern noch einmal in Serfaus. Geil wars!


----------



## Biebertaler (6. September 2020)

Der Große heute wieder unterwegs, der Kleine musste heute verletzungsbedingt leider pausieren.


----------



## WilliWildsau (18. September 2020)

Der Sohnemann in der Abendsonne auf der Halde Viktoria in Lünen
Steht in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## Biebertaler (19. September 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (20. September 2020)

Sunday Shred im Bikepark Innsbruck


----------



## robbi_n (21. September 2020)

Willingen


----------



## olsche (21. September 2020)

Das vorletzte Bild finde ich so genial.....
??


----------



## robbi_n (21. September 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Das vorletzte Bild finde ich so genial.....
> ??



Das war der Blick mit eisverschmiertem Mund "Papa, wo bleibts du, ich will da runter fahren"


----------



## PhatBiker (22. September 2020)

Du lässt den Knirps ernsthafter weise echt den Trail Rückwärts hochlaufen?

Schonmal die allgemein üblichen Trail Rules gelesen??


----------



## robbi_n (23. September 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Du lässt den Knirps ernsthafter weise echt den Trail Rückwärts hochlaufen?
> 
> Schonmal die allgemein üblichen Trail Rules gelesen??





Äh , er läuft doch vorwärts, Rückwärts würde ich ihn nie laufen lassen.

Äh, Ernsthaft.


----------



## PhatBiker (23. September 2020)

Entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung . . . macht man nicht, echt nicht.


----------



## robbi_n (23. September 2020)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Entgegengesetzt der Fahrtrichtung . . . macht man nicht, echt nicht.



Du meinst das ernst oder?

Jetzt mal ohne Spass. Willst du mich belehren das es in keinem Fall sein darf das ein 2jähriger ( der obendrauf jetzt schon mehr über Trails weiss als manch anderer hier und in seinem sehr kurzen dasein sicher auch schon mehr Sprünge gebaut hat wie die meisten da draussen im Wald ) zum üben einen Trail ( wenn man die Murmelbahn in Willingen so nennen mag ) wieder hochlaufen darf um es wieder hinab zurollen, während Mutti mit den anderen am ballern ist und wir uns die Zeit versüssen mit üben und Eis essen.

Und so nebenbei, der Trailverlauf ist über etliche, ja sicher hundert Meter einsehbar, bis da jemand kommt ist man 2mal hochgelaufen und runtergefahren. Ich werde mich da sicher nicht rechtfertigen jetzt, denn ich denke das ich meinen Kinder in der Hinsicht genug Menschenverstand beibringe und sie dementsprechend sensibilisiere was geht und was eben nicht geht. 

Trail Rules schön und gut, da bin ich ganz bei dir,aber das generell zu verbieten und an den Pranger zu stellen finde ich schon arg.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (23. September 2020)

Ich denke jeder ist im Bike-park usw. für sein handeln selber verantwortlich und sich sicher auch der möglichen Folgen bewußt.

Allerdings muss ich gerade hier zum Thema „gut einsehbar“, etwas sagen:
Ich lag / hockte mit zwei gebrochenen Armen und diversen anderen Schrammen knapp eine halbe Stunde bei dem orangenen Fähnchen , und es sind mind. 20 Biker vorbeigezogen, wobei anscheinend jeder von ihnen so schnell war , das sie mich nicht wahrgenommen haben.
Ich habe mich dann irgendwie selber aufgerafft und mit dem weniger schlimmen Arm das Fahrrad gepackt und mich zum Shop geschleppt.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (23. September 2020)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Du meinst das ernst oder?
> 
> Jetzt mal ohne Spass. Willst du mich belehren das es in keinem Fall sein darf das ein 2jähriger ( der obendrauf jetzt schon mehr über Trails weiss als manch anderer hier und in seinem sehr kurzen dasein sicher auch schon mehr Sprünge gebaut hat wie die meisten da draussen im Wald ) zum üben einen Trail ( wenn man die Murmelbahn in Willingen so nennen mag ) wieder hochlaufen darf um es wieder hinab zurollen, während Mutti mit den anderen am ballern ist und wir uns die Zeit versüssen mit üben und Eis essen.
> 
> ...



Es ist eine gute deutsche Tugend das Jemand jemand anders belehrt oder ihn auf sein Fehlverhalten aufmerksam macht. Und du willst das ganz und gar nicht wahrhaben. Das ist eine Tradition in unserem schönen Land und Brauchtum will gepflegt werden. Also lass ihn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## below (23. September 2020)

Die Stelle ist theoretisch sehr gut einsehbar und ich denke auch das robbi_n seinen Kleinen da nicht unbeobachtet fahren lässt. 

Obwohl die Stelle so gut einsehbar ist, ist es aber auch genau das Stück in Willingen, an dem ich bisher die meisten und teils auch wirklich fiesen Stürze mit Rettungsdienst Einsatz erlebt habe. 

Daher kann ich die Kritik zum Teil auch nachvollziehen und empfinde die jetzt auch nicht als Belehrung.

Viele Regeln gibts doch im Park gar nicht, da tut es doch nicht weh die paar einzuhalten.

Zurück könnte man ja auch am k1 Restaurant fahren und dann hinter (vor) den Rampen wieder auf den Track.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. September 2020)

Ok, zurück zum Thema...

Bei uns in Tirol ist Streettrial ein ganz heißes Thema. Ich habe das selbst in der Vergangenheit immer etwas belächelt. Mittlerweile sehe ich aber was das für die Mountainbikeskills bringt. Wahnsinn! Der Vorteil ist auch, das lässt sich fast überall machen.


----------



## robbi_n (29. September 2020)

So noch paar Nachzügler Bilder.

Dann gibts die Tage mal was mit Bergen


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. September 2020)

@robbi_n 
Einfach klasse
Mein Sohn hatte sich nach dem Urlaub in Morzine noch gerne einen Downhiller gewünscht und da mein Kumpel seine  Nicolai ION20 verkaufen wollte, konnte ich bei diesem unmoralischen Angebot nicht nein sagen und der Sohnemann ist auch happy
Das Bike



und natürlich sofort ausprobiert















und das steht heute in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## robbi_n (29. September 2020)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> @robbi_n
> Einfach klasse
> Mein Sohn hatte sich nach dem Urlaub in Morzine noch gerne einen Downhiller gewünscht und da mein Kumpel seine  Nicolai ION20 verkaufen wollte, konnte ich bei diesem unmoralischen Angebot nicht nein sagen und der Sohnemann ist auch happy
> Das Bike
> ...




Klasse.  

Ich fürchte das ich da auch noch dne ein oder anderen Taler in die Hand nehmen muss.


----------



## herbert2010 (29. September 2020)

Race Day wwt VereinsMeisterschaft















Lg


----------



## Schnegge (4. Oktober 2020)

Wir sind zurück von der Insel...


















Schön war's...👍👍


----------



## WilliWildsau (6. Oktober 2020)

Mit dem Töchterchen auch im Wald gewesen


----------



## daniel77 (7. Oktober 2020)

Herbstferien in Disentis (GR):







sind in einem Appartement im Catrina Experience Resort, der Pumptrack steht im Hof, ein kleiner Skillpark mit unterschiedlichen Lines ist direkt hinter dem Hotel. Ist perfekt für Familienferrien, alles neu, top ausgestattet, Pool/Wellness und top Pizzeria ebenfalls direkt im Resort. Ab nächsten Sommer gibt’s oben am Berg noch einen Flowtrail. Das Gesamtkonzept wurde mit Ralph Näf und dem Thömus Team entwickelt.
Der Rest von Disentis ist allerdings das übliche Schweizer Gruselkabinett aus abgerockten 3* Hotels und Restaurants die Fitnessteller servieren....




Bei der Anfahrt über den Oberalppass waren wir nicht so sicher ob wir die richtigen Sportgeräte dabeihaben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (8. Oktober 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Herbstferien in Disentis (GR):



Top! Danke für den Tipp. Behalte ich für nächstes Jahr mal im Hinterkopf.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (9. Oktober 2020)

Hi Daniel


Auf welcher Höhenlage entstand das Foto mit dem Schnee ? 
Am 26./27. September hat es in höheren Lagen meiner Gegend auch schonmal geschneit. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker




daniel77 schrieb:


> Herbstferien in Disentis (GR):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daniel77 (9. Oktober 2020)

@Schwarzwa.biker das war unter der Passhöhe vom Oberalppass, ca.1800m


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Oktober 2020)

Trailwerk Wachau 😁😁





















Lg


----------



## herbert2010 (10. Oktober 2020)

Und noch ein video zum Ausflug


----------



## han (17. Oktober 2020)

Winterberg bei schön kann jeder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (17. Oktober 2020)

Und ein Sprungbild


----------



## delphi1507 (19. Oktober 2020)

Fahrerin ist gerade 9 Willingen Freeride, kein Bikepark fahren gewöhnt, dennoch 3 Tables in Folge sicher in die Landung gesegelt. Beeindruckend die Fortschritte... ￼ebenso beim kurzen gerade 5... Im Sommer kam Mama noch gut hinterher, jetzt keine Chance mehr ... 🤣weitere Bilder und bewegtes folgt irgendwann später.


----------



## daniel77 (19. Oktober 2020)

Pumptrack Sunday











da muss das 20" nochmal herhalten 🙈


----------



## olsche (20. Oktober 2020)

Pumptrack geht immer:




Und so langsam wird sich an mehr rangetastet:






(und immer schön in die Kamera schauen  )


----------



## icebreaker (21. Oktober 2020)

Wenn’s gerad Thema ist dann „Pumptrack-Mittwoch“


----------



## euro910 (21. Oktober 2020)

woom Crew on Tour
3er
5er Off
und 4er
schnelle Feierabendrunde , 15KM 180HM




den Kids hats Spass gemacht


----------



## daniel77 (25. Oktober 2020)

Once again, Pumptrack....








jetzt will er ein Race BMX wie die schnellen Jungs....


----------



## odolmann (26. Oktober 2020)

Wir waren gestern in der Bikewelt Schöneck - der Pumptrack interessierte aber nicht. Stattdessen haben wir uns auf den vielseitigen Lines im Übungsparcours ausgetobt.

















Drei Runden sind wir auch den Flowtrail gefahren, durch den langsamen Lift aber brauchte man locker 30min für einen kompletten Umlauf. Angelegt ist der aber super und so hatten nicht nur die Kinder ihren Spaß.


----------



## Schnegge (26. Oktober 2020)

Wir haben auch das tolle Wetter am Sonntag genutzt und sind auf den Geissberg...









...über 600 hm auf 20 km waren es am Ende...


----------



## Biebertaler (26. Oktober 2020)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## euro910 (26. Oktober 2020)

das sieht ja teils schon heftig aus 

hoffe unserer begnügt sich mit leichten Flow Trails  (sonst bin ich auch raus)


----------



## WilliWildsau (29. Oktober 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Pumptrack geht immer:
> Anhang anzeigen 1136285
> 
> Und so langsam wird sich an mehr rangetastet:
> ...


Das sieht doch stark nach Lünen aus  
Habe ich auch noch ein paar Eindrücke von


----------



## olsche (30. Oktober 2020)

Stimmt 
Schöne Anlage, meine Kid´s sind immer begeistert...


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Oktober 2020)

olsche schrieb:


> Stimmt
> Schöne Anlage, meine Kid´s sind immer begeistert...


Jau, ist wirklich gut geworden
Hier noch ein paar bewegte Bilder von Morzine Pleney aus dem Sommerurlaub


----------



## Schnegge (1. November 2020)

Wir sind dann heute vor den dichten Nebelschwaden des Reusstales hoch auf die Gisliflue geflüchtet....



Haben die Aussicht genossen...



Waren stolz auf die 550 hm (mit Schlupf waren es gefühlt noch mehr...)



Und der Gartenschlauch für die Velos und die Dusche für uns Jungs hat sich nacher auch gelohnt...


----------



## solo010 (1. November 2020)

Gestern nochmal das schöne Wetter genossen und die Heumöderntrails besucht.


----------



## delphi1507 (1. November 2020)

Gestern mit dem Sohnemann nen lokalen Spot besucht .


----------



## Wyppsilon (1. November 2020)

Ein letztes Mal noch in Willingen, da der angekündigte Regen fast ausgeblieben ist... Matschig war es dennoch 😁


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. November 2020)

Wollten auch erst nochmal nach Willingen am Sonntag, aber durch den Lockdown haben wir dann eine Tour in den heimischen Gefilden unternommen
Der Sohnemann steht in der Auswahl zum FDT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (6. November 2020)

Die Tochter musste am Wochenende mal eine ausgiebige Probefahrt mit dem nächsten Geburtstagsgeschenk machen


----------



## Schnegge (8. November 2020)

Wir waren auch noch mal ein bissl das Laub aufwirbeln...


----------



## herbert2010 (8. November 2020)

Im Nebel spielen 😁


----------



## Biebertaler (8. November 2020)

Heute mal das schöne Herbstwetter genutzt.


----------



## mjm (10. November 2020)

Heute mal nen kleinen "Night"ride gemacht 😄


----------



## Mzungu (12. November 2020)

Gepose auf dem pumptrack.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (14. November 2020)

Rascheltrails heizen


----------



## delphi1507 (15. November 2020)

Ein wenig springen mit den Kids.
Die große hat es ein wenig übertrieben und musste durch Schmerzen lernen das der Sprung kürzer ist als gedacht.


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. November 2020)

Der Sohnemann steht in der Auswahl zum "FDT"


----------



## hellmono (16. November 2020)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Der Sohnemann steht in der Auswahl zum "FDT"



Da hast du auch direkt noch eine Grinsekatze nach Genesung mit eingefangen?!


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. November 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Da hast du auch direkt noch eine Grinsekatze nach Genesung mit eingefangen?!


Ja, die beiden sind einige Trains zusammen gefahren  
Haben definitiv viel Spaß gehabt👌


----------



## Biebertaler (16. November 2020)

Gestern mal ganz spontan in Hessen‘s größtem Jumptrack gewesen.....in Sontra.
Die Jungs hatten Spaß, war aber dort teilweise sehr voll.


----------



## MS1980 (21. November 2020)

Gestern den ersten Nightride mit meinen Mädels gemacht,  fanden se gut ... bis  Papa sein Licht aus ging,da Akku leer, aber ich hatte ein 2ten dabei


----------



## daniel77 (21. November 2020)

Pumptrack Session mit der BMX-Gang


----------



## tobichzh (5. Dezember 2020)

Zeit für einen Rückblick, denn hier ist diese Woche der erste Schnee gefallen.
Noch nie sind wir als Familie so viel Biken gewesen wie dieses Jahr.
Zum Teil, weil der Hauptsport meiner Tochter auf Eis lag, aber auch weil einiges andere nicht ging.
Anfangs Corona ist mein Sohn zwei- bis dreimal pro Woche mit mir auf den Hausberg gefahren, je nach Route 400 - 600 Höhenmeter - mit knapp 10 Jahren. Jetzt ist wieder eher der Pumptrack angesagt.
Wir waren aber auch viel in den Bergen und haben eine erste alpine Passüberquerung gemacht - inklusive längerer Tragepassagen, siehe Bilder.
All das kann ich mir kaum ohne richtig gute und leichte Kinder-MTBs vorstellen, insbesondere da unsere Kinder klein und extrem fein gebaut sind. Wir haben keine Teilekiste, kaum Schraubererfahrung und vor allem absolut keine Ahnung von Geometrien und Komponenten. Daher bin ich echt froh, dass es die VPACE Räder von der Stange gibt:
*Danke VPACE!*























(eine Route; Zeitangaben sind für Skitouren berechnet)


----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2020)

zum Nikolaus gab`s eine kleine Jumpramp. Das kleine 20"er Kania wird jetzt nochmal richtig rangenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hirschy (8. Dezember 2020)

Die Jungs hier in der Gegend buddeln seit Corona überall Kicker hin...  




Und noch was von ner Tour:


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> zum Nikolaus gab`s eine kleine Jumpramp. Das kleine 20"er Kania wird jetzt nochmal richtig rangenommen


Zufrieden? Auch mit größeren LR nutzbar? Meine große ist mittlerweile auf 27,5 unterwegs...


----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2020)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zufrieden? Auch mit größeren LR nutzbar? Meine große ist mittlerweile auf 27,5 unterwegs...


Du meinst die Rampe? Ja klar, unserer ist mit seinem Max26 und ich bin mit meinem 29er auch schon drüber  

Wir haben diese hier mit ca.16cm Höhe:




__





						NKX 2-Way Skate Rampe - Ganz Schweiz Skate- und Surf Shop
					

Die NKX 2-Way Skate Ramp ist eine klassische 2-Wege-Rampe, die aus zwei Standard NKX-Einzelrampen besteht. Die Rampe ist besonders für Anfänger auf Scooter, Skateboard, Mini-BMX und Rollschuhen geeignet, bietet aber auch mehr erfahreneren Riders gute Trai




					euroskateshop.ch
				




Für noch mehr Action gibts dann welche mit 35cm Höhe





						NKX Wave Double Ramp - Ganz Schweiz Skate- und Surf Shop
					

Default Description




					euroskateshop.ch
				




Klar kann man das auch selberbauen, aber alle unsere Selbstbauten hat er mit den Nachbarskindern schnell runtergerockt....ausserdem funktioniert die NKX auch mit Scooter und/oder Skateboard.


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Du meinst die Rampe? Ja klar, unserer ist mit seinem Max26 und ich bin mit meinem 29er auch schon drüber


Genau das meinte ich zumindest die "halben" Holzrampen sind teilweise Recht kurz, wenn du da langsam bist vorne nicht abziehst kann die passieren daß die vor dem Hinterrad hoch kippen...


----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2020)

Nein, überhaupt kein Problem. Rutscht auch auf nassem Asphalt nicht weg beim gerade drüberfahren. Der Höhengewinn ist schon immens, meine Frau fand es nach den ersten Sprüngen vom Kurzen nicht mehr so eine tolle Idee


----------



## delphi1507 (8. Dezember 2020)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Nein, überhaupt kein Problem. Rutscht auch auf nassem Asphalt nicht weg beim gerade drüberfahren. Der Höhengewinn ist schon immens, meine Frau fand es nach den ersten Sprüngen vom Kurzen nicht mehr so eine tolle Idee


Das letzte kenn ich, komm wir fahren Mal an einen kleinen spot... Und dann fast Herzinfarkt... 🤣


----------



## Deleted 30320 (10. Dezember 2020)

Ihr mit Euren Hipsterschanzen .... alte Schaltafel und ne abgesägte Bohle tuns auch


----------



## daniel77 (10. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr mit Euren Hipsterschanzen .... alte Schaltafel und ne abgesägte Bohle tuns auch



Klappt aber nur bei Katzenkindern 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## daniel77 (12. Dezember 2020)

Pumptrack Session. Heute zum ersten mal mit meinem neuen Dirter mitgepumpt. Saucool aber auch sauanstrengend 🥵


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (22. Dezember 2020)

paar gesammelte Impressionen


----------



## tomasius (26. Dezember 2020)

schraeg schrieb:


> Ihr mit Euren Hipsterschanzen .... alte Schaltafel und ne abgesägte Bohle tuns auch


Für den Anfang reicht unserem Kleinen (gut 3,5 Jahre) auch die Heimwerkervariante.

Vorab werden die Sprünge geübt...




 ... und dann geht es nach draußen.





Gelegentlich geht es auch zum Hallentraining.











Ideal sind ja auch Skateparks.


----------



## hellmono (26. Dezember 2020)

Berg Fidel, oder?


----------



## tomasius (27. Dezember 2020)

hellmono schrieb:


> Berg Fidel, oder?


Genau! Eine Ideale Spielwiese für kleine Fahrer. Er schaut sich auch gerne die tollen Rollsportler an. Ein Rollbrett ist schon jetzt sein nächster Wunsch. - Skateboarding ist not a crime!  
Tom


----------



## tobichzh (29. Dezember 2020)

Auch schön: Einfache Skitour 26.12. mit fünf Kindern zwischen 9 und 13.


----------



## daniel77 (3. Januar 2021)

Nebellauf mit Pacemaker und Zusatzgewicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (3. Januar 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Genau! Eine Ideale Spielwiese für kleine Fahrer. Er schaut sich auch gerne die tollen Rollsportler an. Ein Rollbrett ist schon jetzt sein nächster Wunsch. - Skateboarding ist not a crime!
> Tom


Auch wenn meiner jetzt auch schon auf die 15 zugeht und nicht mehr ganz unter die Kids fällt, hat ihn aber das Skateboard auch seit den Anfängen fasziniert und in letzter Zeit wird immer fleißig beides trainiert 👍


----------



## tomasius (4. Januar 2021)

WilliWildsau schrieb:


> Auch wenn meiner jetzt auch schon auf die 15 zugeht und nicht mehr ganz unter die Kids fällt, hat ihn aber das Skateboard auch seit den Anfängen fasziniert und in letzter Zeit wird immer fleißig beides trainiert


Sehr gut!   - Ich bin Ende der 80er schon am Grinden gescheitert. - Die kleinen Rollen und ich wurden nie beste Freunde. 
Ich denke auch, dass die Neugier und evtl. auch Faszination kommen wird. Wir sind momentan so oft in Skateparks, da springen und fliegen immer mal wieder Jungs mit Rädern oder Rollbrettern vorbei. - Das wird wohl nur eine Frage der Zeit sein.
Wir freuen uns aber auch auf den Frühling und weniger Matsch. Dann können endlich auch mal ordentliche Single Trail angegangen werden.
Bis dahin wird fleißig Fahrgefühl entwickelt! 





Tom


----------



## WilliWildsau (4. Januar 2021)

@tomasius 
Wenn ihr aus Münster kommt, dann seid ihr ja im Bereich Skateboard bestens am Start  
In der letzten Zeit waren wir häufiger in Hiltrup an der neuen Anlage👍
Viel Spaß weiterhin mit dem Nachwuchs👍


----------



## robbi_n (7. Januar 2021)

Was machen die kurzen an Weihnachten und Silvester. Bauen Sprünge, klar.


----------



## robbi_n (8. Januar 2021)

Ja das letzte hat ein Motor, aber der kurze kommt sonst die Gassirunden nicht mit. Braucht kein Mensch aber es erfüllt halt super gut seinen zweck.


----------



## robbi_n (13. Januar 2021)




----------



## CrossX (13. Januar 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Ja das letzte hat ein Motor, aber der kurze kommt sonst die Gassirunden nicht mit. Braucht kein Mensch aber es erfüllt halt super gut seinen zweck.


Ist das ein Laufrad mit Motor? Was es nicht alles gibt 😀
Meine Tochter ist letztes Jahr mit 5 Jahren ein E-Motocross Motorrad gefahren. Holla ging das Teil ab. 
Wollte ich erst kaufen, aber bei knapp 3k € war dann doch die Vernunft größer und es gab doch ein normales MTB . Muss sie halt doch selbst trampeln. 😁


----------



## robbi_n (14. Januar 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Ist das ein Laufrad mit Motor? Was es nicht alles gibt 😀
> Meine Tochter ist letztes Jahr mit 5 Jahren ein E-Motocross Motorrad gefahren. Holla ging das Teil ab.
> Wollte ich erst kaufen, aber bei knapp 3k € war dann doch die Vernunft größer und es gab doch ein normales MTB . Muss sie halt doch selbst trampeln. 😁


ja, ist es. aktuell fährt er aber Pedalfahrrad. Das Mopped hat bei den grösseren Gassirunden enorm geholfen


----------



## robbi_n (14. Januar 2021)




----------



## euro910 (14. Januar 2021)

sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (18. Januar 2021)

Der ganz kurze legt jetzt seit 2 Wochen auch mit dem Pedalfahrrad los. Die haben Spass.

















das passt schon


----------



## robbi_n (18. Januar 2021)

ja, das ging schief.


----------



## olsche (21. Januar 2021)

Schöner Spielplatz für die Kid`s


----------



## robbi_n (25. Januar 2021)

Soo, der kurze hebt so langsam ab.


----------



## daniel77 (26. Januar 2021)

Pumptrack mit neuen Pneu


----------



## Bensemer (26. Januar 2021)

Coole Kids und schöne Bilder hier. Da traue ich mich ja kaum meine Tochter ..., ach naja. Ich pinne mal 1 Bild an um dem Thread zu folgen. 





Sie ist heute das erste Mal ein paar Stufen runter gerollt und war ganz stolz. Vorher waren wir ne Runde in so einem Kids Mini Bikepark. 
So, ich lass euch wieder in Ruhe, zumindest bis sie sich mehr traut.


----------



## delphi1507 (26. Januar 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> Coole Kids und schöne Bilder hier. Da traue ich mich ja kaum meine Tochter ..., ach naja. Ich pinne mal 1 Bild an um dem Thread zu folgen.
> Anhang anzeigen 1195223
> 
> Sie ist heute das erste Mal ein paar Stufen runter gerollt und war ganz stolz. Vorher waren wir ne Runde in so einem Kids Mini Bikepark.
> So, ich lass euch wieder in Ruhe, zumindest bis sie sich mehr traut.


So fängt alles an  
Aber schau dir bitte auf dem Bild Mal an wie der Helm sitzt! Das wirkt so als säße er komplett auf dem Kopf drauf statt ihn so zu umschließen wie es nötig ist! Ich sage es nur ungern, aber so bringt er nichts, ist im Gegenteil eher gefährlich...


----------



## Deleted 30320 (26. Januar 2021)

Bensemer schrieb:


> So, ich lass euch wieder in Ruhe, zumindest bis sie sich mehr traut.



Scheiss egal was die kleene kann ! Hauptsache Ihr habt Spass  
Es muss nich aus jedem nen Fabio Wibmer werden, es muss auch Sabine Spitz geben, im übertragenen Sinne 
Meine Tochter (6) traut sich auch nicht alles was der Sohnemann (4) schon fährt. Kackegal, jeder wie er kann und will


----------



## Biebertaler (26. Januar 2021)

Wir waren die letzten Tage auch fleißig am radeln, nur hab ich hab bei den Temperaturen wenig bis gar keine Lust Bilder zu machen. Von daher mal Pics vom Sommer 2020 mit meinen beiden Sprösslingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (2. Februar 2021)

Waren letzte Woche in Dreieich unter der Brücke, Riesengaudi






























Bitte, keine Kommentare zu meinem Gesichtsausdruck, ich stand unter Druck.


----------



## Biebertaler (3. Februar 2021)

Hi, schöne Bilder.....zu dem Gesichtsausdruck sag ich jetzt mal nix 


Darf man fragen wo die Location genau ist?

Cheers


----------



## robbi_n (3. Februar 2021)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Hi, schöne Bilder.....zu dem Gesichtsausdruck sag ich jetzt mal nix
> 
> 
> Darf man fragen wo die Location genau ist?
> ...



, doof gucken kann ich.


Das ist in Dreieich-Dreieichenhain ein kleiner Spot wettergünstig unter einer Brücke der 661 gelegen. 





__





						Skate- & Bikepark
					

ganzjährig geöffnet, Hainer Chaussee unter der A661



					www.dreieich.de


----------



## daniel77 (5. Februar 2021)

endlich mal wieder durch den Wald. Bei heute 13 Grad auch ohne Frostbeulen


----------



## robbi_n (9. Februar 2021)

kleine Ergänzung zu Dreieich


----------



## robbi_n (9. Februar 2021)

Und das Wetter vom WE war halt echt bescheiden. Die waren soo nass. Ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derfati (9. Februar 2021)

Birkenhainer?


----------



## euro910 (9. Februar 2021)

sieht schon cool aus, was ihr da treibt


----------



## robbi_n (10. Februar 2021)

derfati schrieb:


> Birkenhainer?


Yes.


----------



## tomasius (10. Februar 2021)

Endlich mal wieder weiße Vor-Vor-Voralpen! 👍













Und morgen ist Bügelperlen-Nachmittag. 😁
Dann geht es ohne den Kurzen mit dem Gravelbike in den Wald.

Tom 👍


----------



## daniel77 (24. Februar 2021)

gemeinsame Feierabendrunde 👍🏻


----------



## Wyppsilon (24. Februar 2021)

Kids on Tour vom letzten Sonntag, von trocken, über Matsch bis Schnee war alles dabei 😊 hatten alle 4 richtig Spaß 😎


----------



## Wyppsilon (24. Februar 2021)

Heute war dann mal nen bisschen springen dran... ✌️


----------



## Wyppsilon (28. Februar 2021)

Ich mach dann mal weiter 😅
Heute kurz vorm Langenberg (höchster Berg in NRW) unterwegs gewesen, da wo wir vor wenigen Wochen noch mit Snowboards waren 🤷‍♂️
Achtung, das Video ist 5:33 lang 🙈 aber, wie ich finde recht kurzweilig...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Kids on Tour vom letzten Sonntag, von trocken, über Matsch bis Schnee war alles dabei 😊 hatten alle 4 richtig Spaß 😎


Pro Ausfahrt einmal neue Reifen für Titus...


----------



## Wyppsilon (1. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Pro Ausfahrt einmal neue Reifen für Titus...


😅 da die Reifen eh quasi runter sind, darf er das derzeit mal machen. Bald ist dann wieder Schluss damit und dann muss auch er sich beherrschen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2021)

Heute von der Kita abgeholt. 
44km für Papa 16km für Ben...


----------



## delphi1507 (1. März 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> 😅 da die Reifen eh quasi runter sind, darf er das derzeit mal machen. Bald ist dann wieder Schluss damit und dann muss auch er sich beherrschen


Wird schwer ihm das wieder abzugewöhnen...🤣🚴 Meiner macht das zum Glück nur sehr sehr selten Mal... Und dann bin ich meist froh das er das nicht mit vorne macht...


----------



## Wyppsilon (1. März 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Wird schwer ihm das wieder abzugewöhnen...🤣🚴 Meiner macht das zum Glück nur sehr sehr selten Mal... Und dann bin ich meist froh das er das nicht mit vorne macht...


Das geht bei ihm, hatten wir mit dem anderen Satz reifen davor auch schon 😉


----------



## tomasius (2. März 2021)

Gestern haben die großen Jungs (8 und 10) wieder eine kleine Rampe gebaut.
Und auch der Kleine (4) durfte mitfliegen.





Tom


----------



## robbi_n (3. März 2021)

Urban City.

Fun gibts quasi überall.


----------



## Wyppsilon (6. März 2021)

Heute wieder on Tour gewesen und bei der ein oder anderen Treppe angehalten 🤪


----------



## Fliewatüüt (7. März 2021)

1 A. Wer bremst, verliert


----------



## solo010 (9. März 2021)

Die Kinder wollen ja beschäftigt werden ;-)


----------



## robbi_n (9. März 2021)

Whips und Doubles sind grad in










Step Ups nicht zu vergessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomasius (9. März 2021)

Wahnsinn! Ich bin immer wieder begeistert von dem Können der Kleinen und den schönen Fotos.
Im Frühling werden wir dann auch mal zum Shooting in den Wald fahren.
Bis dahin wird fleißig vor der Tür geübt. So langsam erreicht er bedenkliche Höhen.





Und ein frisch überholtes BMX ist auch bald am Start.  





Tom


----------



## robbi_n (10. März 2021)

Ich hab noch bissi was vom Urlaub in Südtirol im letzten Jahr, schieb ich immer mal bei gelegenheit so rein.


----------



## WilliWildsau (14. März 2021)

Das Töchterchen hat jetzt auch ein neues Bike bekommen und nach den stürmischen letzten Tagen, konnten wir heute dann endlich das Rad ausprobieren  
Sie fühlt sich definitiv wohl auf ihrem neuen Untersatz👌


----------



## robbi_n (18. März 2021)

Wir sind ja nicht ganz untätig. Bauen und testen


----------



## Wyppsilon (19. März 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
unser kleiner Kurzer ist heute genau 1 Jahr auf dem MTB/BMX unterwegs. Dazu hab ich mal einen kleinen edit gemacht: „1 Jahr MTB in 3 Minuten“ 😊


----------



## robbi_n (22. März 2021)

Freitag nachmittag war ich unterwegs als mich der Anruf meiner Frau ereilt, komm bitte nach Hause, der mittlere hat sich lang gemacht, muss ins Krankenhaus.

Ok. Kinn komplett offen mit allem drum und dran, im Krankenhaus nach dem Nähen haben sie ihm ein paar Tage Radverbot erteilt.

Im Ergebnis hat das bis Samstag mittag gehalten. Er fährt jetzt endlich mal mit seinem Fullface und hat es gestern das erste mal geschafft weiter zu springen als ich. 





Man kann gut den Verband am Kinn erkennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (22. März 2021)

Haben auch die anderen beiden was daraus gelernt?


----------



## robbi_n (22. März 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Haben auch die anderen beiden was daraus gelernt?


Ja bisschen was nehmen die natürlich mit. Aber die fahren auch lange nicht so. Der grosse denkt mehr nach und passt auch viel mehr auf.
Der kleine was am besten bescheid, der fährt auch nix ohne helm und schimpft andere.


----------



## robbi_n (24. März 2021)




----------



## robbi_n (24. März 2021)

und das fand ich besonders cool


----------



## PhatBiker (24. März 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> der fährt auch nix ohne helm und schimpft andere.


da sind die kleinen ganz groß drin . . .


----------



## MS1980 (24. März 2021)

Meine beiden Mädels stehen nicht so auf Action   
Aber so macht das auch Spaß, und die kleine trotz Singlespeed immer Vorne weg


----------



## daniel77 (24. März 2021)

bestes Wetter, ab auf die Trails


----------



## Biebertaler (25. März 2021)

Heute bei dem schönen Wetter mit dem Kleinen das „Training“ wieder angefangen.
Einfach mal wieder etwas Kondition aufbauen, waren dann doch etwas über 30 KM.


Kinder und Handy's 




Zwischendrin ein Rennrad-Fahrer bei knapp 30 "Klamotten" geärgert 






......und ein Arbeitskollegen kurz besucht.....




Kurz erfrischt 




Vor der "Heimat" noch so ein Sonnenuntergang 




Kleiner Sprint 💪






Endstation _dahoam_


----------



## tomasius (26. März 2021)

O-Ton: "Langweilig. Den Sprung kann ich doch schon. Papa, wir können das doch einfach höher machen!" 




Und am nächsten Tag wurde der Sprung dann ausprobiert.


So langsam müssen wir wohl nach Protektoren, etc. Ausschau halten.

Und Regentage sind auch keine Ruhetage! Da geht es dann mit vier Rollen indoor weiter. 




Tom


----------



## ostseeracer (28. März 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (29. März 2021)

gestern live on Stage.


----------



## SYN-CROSSIS (29. März 2021)

Endlich schneefrei   



​


----------



## Wyppsilon (29. März 2021)

Gestern war ja, zurecht, einiges los auf den Trails 🤙
Wir sind das erste Mal in der Saison auf dem Briloner Trailground unterwegs gewesen, der jetzt auch erst wiedereröffnet hat 😍


----------



## robbi_n (30. März 2021)




----------



## Biebertaler (31. März 2021)

Nach laaaanger Winterpause ist unsere "Hausstrecke" endlich wieder offiziell geöffnet.

Mein „Kleiner“ in Action 😎


----------



## ostseeracer (1. April 2021)

Pumptrack fahren nach der Kita


----------



## Biebertaler (2. April 2021)

Heute nochmal das Wetter genutzt.


----------



## tomasius (4. April 2021)

Das erste BMX ist fertig. Im Sommer folgt dann das MTB.






Tom 👍


----------



## Wyppsilon (4. April 2021)

Am Donnerstag war es mal wieder Zeit für den Trailground Brilon - es gibt 3 neue Abschnitte, die es zu erkunden gab 😃


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (5. April 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das erste BMX ist fertig. Im Sommer folgt dann das MTB.
> Anhang anzeigen 1242704
> Anhang anzeigen 1242711
> Tom 👍


Das mit dem Helm müsst ihr aber noch korrigieren.


----------



## Nippes80 (5. April 2021)

No comment....


----------



## herbert2010 (6. April 2021)




----------



## tomasius (6. April 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Das mit dem Helm müsst ihr aber noch korrigieren.


Vielen Dank für den Hinweis. 👍 Er saß in der Tat bei der ersten kleinen Proberunde nicht richtig. Mir ist es aber auch direkt aufgefallen.
Leider hat der Frühling ja momentan eine kleine Winterpause eingelegt. Trotztdem war er nicht zu halten.




Und wer so tapfer durch den Hagelschauer fährt, der wird belohnt.





Tom 👍


----------



## daniel77 (10. April 2021)

hoch mit Papa-Lift




runter konnte der Opa nicht mehr dran bleiben 




kleiner Parcour vor dem Haus 




Pumpen am Abend (endlich keine Scooter-Kids mehr😜)


----------



## daniel77 (11. April 2021)

es wird Frühling auf den Trails 👍🏻


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (11. April 2021)

tomasius schrieb:


> Das erste BMX ist fertig. Im Sommer folgt dann das MTB.
> Anhang anzeigen 1242704
> Anhang anzeigen 1242711
> Tom 👍


Sehr schön, aber bitte Helm ordentlich einstellen. Meine haben schon den ein oder anderen gekillt... Meist vorne an der Stirn...


Edith sagt zu langsam...


----------



## solo010 (12. April 2021)

Gestern das schöne Wetter genutzt und mit dem Junior den örtlichen Flowtrail besucht.


----------



## Wyppsilon (12. April 2021)

Bei uns gibts grad eine Aktion von Kindergarten und Stadt wo die Kids mit 2rad zum KiGa kommen sollen bzw sie dazu ermutigt werden.
Also heute morgen bei 0 Grad zum Kiga 😅


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (12. April 2021)

Das letzte Foto ist genial, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Kita-Zeit meiner Tochter, da standen immer kleine 12 Zoll Pukis neben diversen Rollern, und dazwischen das 20Zoll meiner Tochter.
Wundert mich das Kita und Stadt so etwas fördern, normalerweise, ist es da ja eher seltener gewünscht das die Kids mit dem Fahrrad kommen wenn sie die Prüfung noch nicht absolviert haben.
Ich finds gut, schade das es da bei uns nicht gab.


----------



## CrossX (12. April 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Das letzte Foto ist genial, erinnert mich irgendwie an die Kita-Zeit meiner Tochter, da standen immer kleine 12 Zoll Pukis neben diversen Rollern, und dazwischen das 20Zoll meiner Tochter.
> Wundert mich das Kita und Stadt so etwas fördern, normalerweise, ist es da ja eher seltener gewünscht das die Kids mit dem Fahrrad kommen wenn sie die Prüfung noch nicht absolviert haben.
> Ich finds gut, schade das es da bei uns nicht gab.


Bei uns das gleiche. Meine Tochter kommt diesen Sommer in die Schule, könnte quasi 95% Radweg dahin fahren, aber darf es nicht, weil keine Radprüfung gemacht wurde. 
In der Kita frag ich da niemanden nach, da habe ich beide selbst mit 2 Jahren mit dem Laufrad schon abgeholt und die sind hinter meinem Fahrrad quer durch die Stadt gefahren.


----------



## Kati (12. April 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Bei uns das gleiche. Meine Tochter kommt diesen Sommer in die Schule, könnte quasi 95% Radweg dahin fahren, aber darf es nicht, weil keine Radprüfung gemacht wurde.
> In der Kita frag ich da niemanden nach, da habe ich beide selbst mit 2 Jahren mit dem Laufrad schon abgeholt und die sind hinter meinem Fahrrad quer durch die Stadt gefahren.


Das in die Schule fahren kann dir ja keiner verbieten. Wenn du willst, kannst du auch auf nem Pony hinreiten oder mit dem Hubschrauber kommen.
Nur auf dem Schulhof haben sie Hausrecht, dürfen also bestimmen welche Räder o.ä. da abgestellt werden dürfen.

In Kita fiel jetzt sogar der Erzieherin auf dass das 16“ bei K2 schon ganz schön klein aussieht. Konnte sie beruhigen, das es auch noch ein passendes Rad gibt und das kleine nur noch zum Rumschnicken im Garten bzw Skaterbahn ist.


----------



## daniel77 (12. April 2021)

vor dem Nachtessen nochmal ne Stunde gemeinsam gepumpt 🤙🏻


----------



## Schnegge (13. April 2021)

Wir waren heute auch mal wieder unterwegs und haben den hoffentlich letzten Schneeschauer der Saison mitgenommen...


----------



## robbi_n (15. April 2021)

Wir waren letzte Woche in der Rhön beim Andi am Kreuzberg. Hätten wohl besser mal den Schlitten eingepackt.

Die Jungs hatten aber ne Mordsgaudi, nur weiter unten wars dann Riesensauerei.


----------



## Schnegge (15. April 2021)

Wir waren heute die Gegend rund ums Ferienhaus erkunden...










640hm auf 11km... Und schon mehr Trails links und rechts entdeckt, als wir an den 4 Tagen hier fahrem können...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ostseeracer (17. April 2021)




----------



## derfati (18. April 2021)




----------



## WilliWildsau (20. April 2021)

Mit den Kindern auf der Halde Viktoria in Lünen-Gahmen gewesen  
Das Töchterchen












Der Sohnemann












und die bewegten Bilder dazu


----------



## robbi_n (21. April 2021)

Wir waren vor paar Tagen mal in Bad Vilbel auf der kleinen Dirtstrecke. War cool, alle hatten Spass.


----------



## Schnegge (21. April 2021)

Heute noch spontan eine Abendrunde gedreht... Das erstemal alle komplett gefedert und im Partnerlook... Dem Kleinen ist das bike aber noch ein bissl zu gross... Wird wohl noch 'ne Zeitlang das Hardtail nehemen müssen...


----------



## robbi_n (22. April 2021)

Dahoam


----------



## Wyppsilon (22. April 2021)

Season Opening @mtb Zone Willingen?
Das haben wir uns nicht 2x sagen lassen... 😎

Unser großer Kurzer (5) hat nun seit 2 Wochen sein Moritz24 und wir waren das erste mal abseits geteerter Straßen unterwegs. Tja, was soll ich sagen, letztes Jahr war er nach seinem Sturz mit Elle/Speiche Anbruch mega vorsichtig, sein kleiner Bruder hat ihn mit seinen 3 Jahren permanent „stehen lassen“...  Dieses Jahr wollten mit einem Trainer versuchen, ihm Selbstbewusstsein zurückzugeben. Aaaaber wir haben den Trainer scheinbar vor 2 Wochen gekauft in Form vom Moritz😅 Es ist schlicht unglaublich wie er heute gefahren ist, wenn ich das mit letztem Jahr vergleiche. Meine Meinung zur Diskussion hardtail vs Fully kennt ihr jetzt sicher 😁


----------



## PhatBiker (23. April 2021)

Man muss die Kurverei in Willingen schon mögen . . . meins ist es jedenfalls nicht.

Aber dein Großer hatte sichtlich und hörbar spaß.


----------



## Wyppsilon (23. April 2021)

Ja, mein Lieblingsspot ist es auch nicht, aber gerade für die Kids ist die murmelbahn gut zum üben. Auf nen endurotrail kann man 3 & 5 jährige halt noch nicht mitnehmen 😅


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bindsteinracer (23. April 2021)

Wie schnell die kleinen lernen...


----------



## robbi_n (23. April 2021)

Bikepark Hohensolms, der ganz kurze voll in seinem Element.


----------



## helmsp (23. April 2021)

Man muss sich den Babyccino verdienen


----------



## delphi1507 (23. April 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Season Opening @mtb Zone Willingen?
> Das haben wir uns nicht 2x sagen lassen... 😎
> 
> Unser großer Kurzer (5) hat nun seit 2 Wochen sein Moritz24 und wir waren das erste mal abseits geteerter Straßen unterwegs. Tja, was soll ich sagen, letztes Jahr war er nach seinem Sturz mit Elle/Speiche Anbruch mega vorsichtig, sein kleiner Bruder hat ihn mit seinen 3 Jahren permanent „stehen lassen“...  Dieses Jahr wollten mit einem Trainer versuchen, ihm Selbstbewusstsein zurückzugeben. Aaaaber wir haben den Trainer scheinbar vor 2 Wochen gekauft in Form vom Moritz😅 Es ist schlicht unglaublich wie er heute gefahren ist, wenn ich das mit letztem Jahr vergleiche. Meine Meinung zur Diskussion hardtail vs Fully kennt ihr jetzt sicher 😁


Zeit für einen Ausflug auf die freeride...


----------



## Wyppsilon (23. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Zeit für einen Ausflug auf die freeride...


Leider nur kurz das obere Stück, dafür aber die enduro 👌

edit: oder meinst mit Toni auf die freeride?


----------



## solo010 (25. April 2021)

Sieh dir dieses Instagram-Foto von @t_2_the_s an
https://www.instagram.com/p/CODUTLpBxNk/?utm_source=ig_web_button_native_share


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## delphi1507 (25. April 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Leider nur kurz das obere Stück, dafür aber die enduro 👌
> 
> edit: oder meinst mit Toni auf die freeride?


Letztes


----------



## Biebertaler (25. April 2021)




----------



## Schnegge (25. April 2021)

Es wird Frühling...


----------



## Biebertaler (25. April 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Bikepark Hohensolms, der ganz kurze voll in seinem Element.




Hey, da warste ja bei mir in der Heimat.....gerade erst gesehen nachdem mich mein Junior drauf aufmerksam gemacht hat  💪


----------



## tobichzh (26. April 2021)




----------



## CrossX (26. April 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Season Opening @mtb Zone Willingen?
> Das haben wir uns nicht 2x sagen lassen... 😎
> 
> Unser großer Kurzer (5) hat nun seit 2 Wochen sein Moritz24 und wir waren das erste mal abseits geteerter Straßen unterwegs. Tja, was soll ich sagen, letztes Jahr war er nach seinem Sturz mit Elle/Speiche Anbruch mega vorsichtig, sein kleiner Bruder hat ihn mit seinen 3 Jahren permanent „stehen lassen“...  Dieses Jahr wollten mit einem Trainer versuchen, ihm Selbstbewusstsein zurückzugeben. Aaaaber wir haben den Trainer scheinbar vor 2 Wochen gekauft in Form vom Moritz😅 Es ist schlicht unglaublich wie er heute gefahren ist, wenn ich das mit letztem Jahr vergleiche. Meine Meinung zur Diskussion hardtail vs Fully kennt ihr jetzt sicher 😁


Wie macht ihr das mit den Liftkarten? Die kleinen schaffen doch sicher nicht mehr als 2-3 Abfahrten, oder?
Meine Tochter ist 6, der kleine knapp 4. Das sind 51€ Tagesticket. Oder gibt es Einzelkarten, falls man wirklich nur 2 Abfahrten machen möchte?


----------



## Schnegge (26. April 2021)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1259039Anhang anzeigen 1259041


Wo wart ihr denn da unterwegs... ?


----------



## Wyppsilon (26. April 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit den Liftkarten? Die kleinen schaffen doch sicher nicht mehr als 2-3 Abfahrten, oder?
> Meine Tochter ist 6, der kleine knapp 4. Das sind 51€ Tagesticket. Oder gibt es Einzelkarten, falls man wirklich nur 2 Abfahrten machen möchte?


Bis 6 Jahre kostenlos in Willingen 👌
Waren gestern wieder da und mit dem kleinen Kurzen hab ich 4 Fahrten gemacht. 10er Karten etc dürfen die aktuell nicht verkaufen... das haben wir letztes Jahr immer so gemacht und ist natürlich mit so kleinen am Besten.


----------



## CrossX (26. April 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Bis 6 Jahre kostenlos in Willingen 👌
> Waren gestern wieder da und mit dem kleinen Kurzen hab ich 4 Fahrten gemacht. 10er Karten etc dürfen die aktuell nicht verkaufen... das haben wir letztes Jahr immer so gemacht und ist natürlich mit so kleinen am Besten.


Echt blöde Regelung im Moment. Dann muss die große halt Zuhause bleiben😁
Mal schauen, in wir es noch schaffen, bevor wieder alles zu gemacht wird


----------



## daniel77 (26. April 2021)

Sonntagsfahrt mit zwei Familien:
Erst mit den Kleinen im Hänger und den Mamas zur Grillstelle beim Trailhead




Feuer machen, Stärkung und Materialcheck...




dann mit den Grossen auf die Trails




perfect sunday 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. April 2021)

Hallo MS1980




MS1980 schrieb:


> Meine beiden Mädels stehen nicht so auf Action



Kein Problem - eine schöne Tour ist ja auch was. 



MS1980 schrieb:


> Aber so macht das auch Spaß, und die kleine trotz Singlespeed immer Vorne weg



 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (28. April 2021)

Hi Robbi_n


Wie war bei Bild 8 der Reifendruck im Vorderrad so ca. ?


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



robbi_n schrieb:


> paar gesammelte Impressionen


----------



## robbi_n (29. April 2021)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Robbi_n
> 
> 
> Wie war bei Bild 8 der Reifendruck im Vorderrad so ca. ?
> ...



Ich habe nicht ganz exakt nachgemessen während der Abfahrt, aber anhand des Bildes war es nahe Null. Was auch durch das nachfolgenden Aufbringens eines TipTop-Flickens Bestätigung fand.   
Das stört den aber nicht, er meinte nur "das geht doch"

Es vergeht kaum ein Tag wo ich mal nicht irgendwas reparieren muss.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr das mit den Liftkarten? Die kleinen schaffen doch sicher nicht mehr als 2-3 Abfahrten, oder?
> Meine Tochter ist 6, der kleine knapp 4. Das sind 51€ Tagesticket. Oder gibt es Einzelkarten, falls man wirklich nur 2 Abfahrten machen möchte?


Meine haben letztes Jahr im Herbst zu dem Zeitpunkt gerade 5 und 9 mindestens  10 Abfahrten geschafft und waren beleidigt als es dann hieß jetzt reicht es aber! Och Papa.. nochmal...


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (29. April 2021)

Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, lohnt eher eine Zehnerkarte, die sind lange gültig und können allmählich aufgebraucht werden.


----------



## delphi1507 (29. April 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> Wenn man sich nicht sicher ist, lohnt eher eine Zehnerkarte, die sind lange gültig und können allmählich aufgebraucht werden.


Ja das stimmt schon... Hab ich genau 1 Mal gemacht... Danach war klar 10er lohnt nicht... Im Moment ist das aber hinfällig, da die 10er im Moment nicht verkauft werden dürfen. Gravity Card darf immer kommen für den Rest gibt es ein Kontingent an Tageskarten...


----------



## tobichzh (29. April 2021)




----------



## tobichzh (29. April 2021)




----------



## derfati (29. April 2021)

Kein Fußball, kein Schulsport. Da müssen wir halt biken. 👍😎


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (29. April 2021)

derfati schrieb:


> Kein Fußball, kein Schulsport. Da müssen wir halt biken. 👍😎
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 1261652
> 
> ...



....und vorher den Schnellspanner am VR richtig einstellen 😉


----------



## Fliewatüüt (30. April 2021)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Ja das stimmt schon... Hab ich genau 1 Mal gemacht... Danach war klar 10er lohnt nicht... Im Moment ist das aber hinfällig, da die 10er im Moment nicht verkauft werden dürfen. Gravity Card darf immer kommen für den Rest gibt es ein Kontingent an Tageskarten...


Ob sich die Gravity Card dieses Jahr lohnt? Ich befürchte ja schlimmes.


----------



## derfati (30. April 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> ....und vorher den Schnellspanner am VR richtig einstellen 😉


😱 OMG - wie konnte das nur passieren?
😂


----------



## delphi1507 (30. April 2021)

Fliewatüüt schrieb:


> Ob sich die Gravity Card dieses Jahr lohnt? Ich befürchte ja schlimmes.


Für mich lohnt sie leider eh nicht... zu weit die anfahrt um regelmäßig im den Park zu fahren...


----------



## LockeTirol (1. Mai 2021)

Erst buddeln, dann biken 😃


----------



## PhatBiker (1. Mai 2021)

So muss das, wissen anscheinend aber nur wenige.
Die Kids bei uns im Verein sind "fleißiger" wie die Erwachsenen, leider, ist aber so . . .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (1. Mai 2021)

Coolen neuen Trail haben wir gefunden









Aber ohne Fleiß kein Preis...


----------



## CrossX (2. Mai 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Bis 6 Jahre kostenlos in Willingen 👌
> Waren gestern wieder da und mit dem kleinen Kurzen hab ich 4 Fahrten gemacht. 10er Karten etc dürfen die aktuell nicht verkaufen... das haben wir letztes Jahr immer so gemacht und ist natürlich mit so kleinen am Besten.


Kurze Frage noch zu Willingen. Fährt ihr dann mit dem K1 Lift oder der Kabine? Ich war heute zum gucken da, habe aber vergessen zu fragen, ab welcher Bikegröße die am K1 mit nehmen. 
Von da zu starten macht ja mehr Sinn, weil man sonst immer wieder zum Kabinenlift fahren müsste


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (2. Mai 2021)

Hi Robbi N



robbi_n schrieb:


> Ich habe nicht ganz exakt nachgemessen während der Abfahrt, aber anhand des Bildes war es nahe Null. Was auch durch das nachfolgenden Aufbringens eines TipTop-Flickens Bestätigung fand.



Ok. 



robbi_n schrieb:


> Das stört den aber nicht, er meinte nur "das geht doch"



 Wahrscheinlich war er so begeistert, dass er es garnicht groß gespürt hat. 



robbi_n schrieb:


> Es vergeht kaum ein Tag wo ich mal nicht irgendwas reparieren muss.



Das ist krass, aber kann man sich andererseits auch gut vorstellen so wie deine Jungs in Action sind. 


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. Mai 2021)

CrossX schrieb:


> Kurze Frage noch zu Willingen. Fährt ihr dann mit dem K1 Lift oder der Kabine? Ich war heute zum gucken da, habe aber vergessen zu fragen, ab welcher Bikegröße die am K1 mit nehmen.
> Von da zu starten macht ja mehr Sinn, weil man sonst immer wieder zum Kabinenlift fahren müsste


K1, wenn du mit Kids unterwegs bist, die nehmen ab 24“ in der normalen Aufnahme mit, alles kleinere hängen die seitlich ein 👌


----------



## Wyppsilon (2. Mai 2021)

Heute zum ersten Mal in Hattingen gewesen, coole Anlage, die Kids hatten ihren Spaß. 👌


----------



## delphi1507 (2. Mai 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> So muss das, wissen anscheinend aber nur wenige.
> Die Kids bei uns im Verein sind "fleißiger" wie die Erwachsenen, leider, ist aber so . . .


Klares jein!


----------



## daniel77 (2. Mai 2021)

ziemlich verregnetes Wochenende, heute Abend nochmal die letzten/ersten Sonnenstrahlen genutzt


----------



## Biebertaler (2. Mai 2021)




----------



## helmsp (3. Mai 2021)

Bei der langweiligen Strassen-Steigung die Große bischen gezogen damit sie die Energie für den Wald sparen kann.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. Mai 2021)

das teil scheint nun endgültig ausgedient zu haben,




was sicher mit einer gewichtszunahme elternseits einhergehen wird, weil da fehlt was an training ;-)




auch das trumm wird mit abneigung quittiert.



madame geht (hurrah!) lieber selber oder nimmt gleich streckenweise auf den schultern platz,


neben selber epische herbsttrails genießen,




abstürzen,




oder surfen,




wird dann das hintertreffen doch etwas langweilig,




aber nicht immer,








nun wird aber die position ganz vorne eingefordert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## herbert2010 (8. Mai 2021)

Lg


----------



## ostseeracer (9. Mai 2021)




----------



## Schnegge (9. Mai 2021)

Bei uns war heute auch Pumptrack angesagt...


----------



## ptrpch (11. Mai 2021)




----------



## Wyppsilon (11. Mai 2021)

Als Muttertagsgeschenk hat unser kleiner Kurzer mal richtig einen rausgelassen mit seinem Max20 🤪
Was macht man auch sonst am Muttertag, als in den Bikepark... 🤷‍♂️😅


----------



## LockeTirol (14. Mai 2021)

Kleine Fotosession auf unserem Lieblingstrail 🤟😀


----------



## olsche (15. Mai 2021)

Bei uns wird einiges neu gestaltet im Wald...
(ehemalige Radarstation der Bundeswehr)


----------



## daniel77 (15. Mai 2021)

verregnetes Auffahrts-Wochenende 




Pumpen in der Regenpause




heute Vormittag trocken auf den Hausberg und über Schlammtrails wieder runter 😜


----------



## HarzEnduro (21. Mai 2021)

Wir waren wieder auf Tour und sind dieses Mal Back to Back das Woom Off Air 5 mit dem VPACE Max 27.5“ gefahren. Mein kleiner kommt mit beiden zurecht, findet aber das Max auf Wuzeln besser. Hier ein etwas langes Video. Es hilft vielleicht dem ein oder anderen bei der Kaufentscheidung. Wie seht ihr das? Ich glaube er würde wohl ein guter XC Fahrer werden mit entsprechendem Training.


VPACE Max 27.5'' vs. Woom Off Air 5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (23. Mai 2021)

Mein Großer heute, der Kleine musste verletzungsbedingt noch etwas pausieren.


----------



## LockeTirol (24. Mai 2021)

Traditioneller Trip zum Gardasee, Skull/Val Del Diaol Trail im Regen 😃
.


----------



## Doblinas (24. Mai 2021)

Heute war die U3 Fraktion wieder auf Trailjagd


----------



## LockeTirol (25. Mai 2021)

Nochmal Val del Diaol


----------



## robbi_n (26. Mai 2021)

Wetter ist aktuell ja geht so.


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Mai 2021)

Dem Gesichtsausdrücken glaubend ist es doch eher nicht spaßig, zumindest in der Sekunde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (27. Mai 2021)

noch ist das gelände nix für sie, naja, zu fuss schon,













die trockene linie wird besetzt...




gut 1/3 der tour geht dann eh am schleudersitz.




waldgaudi in der zweitheimat,




das alte bike der mama ist dem papa wohl zu klein ;-)




pedale am pumptrack? wozu?








sauweda gibts net!




echt nicht, bootcamp für jung(bike)bergsteigerinnen oder so?




und ganz wichtig, die wahl der adäquaten trailbell!


----------



## robbi_n (27. Mai 2021)

Es läuft nicht immer rund.....


----------



## Fezza (2. Juni 2021)

Hallo, bin neu in diesem Bereich.... Vater und Sohn unterwegs im Partnerlook... 

Ich fahre ein 10-Jähriges Turner Sultan
Mein Sohn (4 1/2) fährt ein Earlyrider Seeker 20" welches ich um 1300g erleichter habe...


----------



## robbi_n (2. Juni 2021)




----------



## robbi_n (4. Juni 2021)




----------



## ptrpch (4. Juni 2021)




----------



## delphi1507 (4. Juni 2021)

Tour mit der großen...


----------



## WilliWildsau (5. Juni 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Als Muttertagsgeschenk hat unser kleiner Kurzer mal richtig einen rausgelassen mit seinem Max20 🤪
> Was macht man auch sonst am Muttertag, als in den Bikepark... 🤷‍♂️😅


Ich war mit meiner Frau auch an Muttertag auch in Willingen und wollten eigentlich den Sohnemann abholen, da ich vorher noch arbeiten war. Der ist dann aber mit dem Rettungsheli nach Dortmund geflogen worden, wo wir gerade angekommen sind. Sind definitiv Momente, die man nicht braucht. Aber gute Schutzausrüstung hat definitiv schlimmeres verhindert und man kann immer wieder nur sagen, dass dabei nicht gespart werden sollte  
Mittlerweile alles wieder gut und er ist wie eh&je auf Bike&Board unterwegs
Und auch die kleine Schwester möchte kaum noch von ihrem Bike runter


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Juni 2021)

das verlängerte wochenende wurde für einen kurzen hüpfer zu den nachbarn ausgenutzt. 
der eine berg hätte ja neben dem bikevergnügen




auch wanderfreuden bereitet, welche aber nicht bei allen teilnehmerinnen ankamen. 




eh klar, biken ist viieeeel cooler.




anderntags wurden die trail am kleinen berg selbst erkundet,




ehe es dann wieder mal mit dem rudel auf die alm ging.




auch hier, bergaufgehen ist sooooo anstrengend...




mama, warum hast du so ein großes vorderrad?




kinderkirche, oder? da muss geläutet werden!




da unten gemma dann baden!




die obersten 100 hm gehören kurzfristig dem papa als lohn für die schinderei bergauf, 




dann war das rudel dahin,




und wir zwei veranstalteten eine wettlauf zur alm, wa das bike auf uns wartete.




nach teilweiser abfahrt auf holprigen friaulanischen trails (das tolle an dem shotgun ist, dass im gegensatz zum singletrailer unterbrechungen der fahrfreude/ungute/gefährliche stellen ja problemlos durch absteigen und selber gehen absolviert werden können) dann der fluss


----------



## LockeTirol (12. Juni 2021)

Wir waren heute in Sölden. Die Kids sind echt on fire 😃 ich fahre da nur noch hinterher 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13Rockon13 (13. Juni 2021)




----------



## Mzungu (15. Juni 2021)

Wir waren das erste Mal zusammen im Bikepark. Flowtrail in Willingen, geht mit Kindern super!


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. Juni 2021)

auffi aufn berg, das erste stück am shuttle,




der geissenpeter war leider nicht auf der alm, dafür seine freunde,




wenns dann alpiner wird, gehn wir selber...












ein gewisses interesse an hochbauvorhaben ist gegeben,




ehe es wieder am shuttle mit begeisterungsrufen auf leichten trails talwärts zum eis und zum bad am fluss ging. man beachte die blickführung, da können sich manche erwachsene was abschauen...


----------



## talybont (26. Juni 2021)

Zum ersten mal in Stromberg.













Vater und Tochter wohlauf und voller Vorfreude auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## robbi_n (28. Juni 2021)

Wir haben am WE unseren neuen Pumptrack eingeweiht.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. Juni 2021)

@robby 
Wo befindet sich dieser schöne Pumptrack?


----------



## robbi_n (28. Juni 2021)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> @robby
> Wo befindet sich dieser schöne Pumptrack?


Alzenau, an der Kahltalhalle.


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (28. Juni 2021)

Danke, sind doch ein paar Meter für uns, da muss wohl die Anreise mit dem Auto bestritten werden.


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2021)

Kids Weekend mit dem Verein am Flumserberg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (28. Juni 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Kids Weekend mit dem Verein am Flumserberg...Anhang anzeigen 1299910
> Anhang anzeigen 1299912



Sind alle Biketrails offen?


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juni 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Sind alle Biketrails offen?


Ja...


----------



## derfati (29. Juni 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Alzenau, an der Kahltalhalle.


Super! Das ist ja näher als Groß-Umstadt. 😎


----------



## daniel77 (5. Juli 2021)

die ersten zwei Tage im Bikepark Brandnertal mit leider durchwachsenen Wetter aber fast leerem Park:


----------



## Ani (6. Juli 2021)

Wir waren auf dem nagelneuen Pumptrack in Bottrop unterwegs. Der Track ist schön groß und lässt sich auch super fahren. Es war sehr viel los, aber alle waren entspannt und gut drauf, zumindestens bis zum Unwetter


----------



## sartsch_pepper (14. Juli 2021)

Es gibt nichts schöneres als mit den Kids das Hobby zu teilen. Mein Großer macht jetzt Abitur und fährt nächste Woche für 6-8 Wochen durch die Alpen (Schwarzwald, Vorarlberg, Schweiz, Lombardei, Ligurien, dann zurück über Gardasee, Dolomiten, Osttirol, Slowakei und irgendwie wieder zurück). Ich habe mich oft gefragt: mache ich das für mich oder für ihn - jetzt habe ich die Antwort 
Ich bin ganz neidisch (nicht unbedingt auf Zelt und Isomatte und Holzkocher, aber zumindest auf die Erlebnisse)

Hier noch mal eine kleine Chronologie unserer größeren Touren:

Jahr (Alter)   Tour
5/2012 (8)    Bike Crossing Schwarzwald (7 Tage)
9/2012 (8)    Bike Crossing schwäbische Alb (5 Tage)
5/2013 (9)    Horb-VS-Donaueschingen-Wien (1000km in 6 Tagen)
9/2013 (9)    Via Claudia (Augsburg-Torbole 5 Tage)
6/2014 (10)  Horb - Bodensee Umrundung - zurück (4 Tage)
8/2014 (10)  Albrecht Route  ( https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/10-jahre-albrecht-route-10-jaehriger-faehrt-die-route.721344/ )
5/2015 (11)  Bike Crossing schwäbische Alb (5 Tage)
8/2015 (11)  Albrecht Route (mit La Baita und Gavia)
7/2016 (12)  Albrecht Route über Schrofenpass und Uina
8/2017 (13)  vom Schwarzwald nach Torbole mit dem Rennrad in 5 Tagen (Bodensee, Feldkirch, Landeck, Ofenpass, Umbrail, Gavia, Tonale, Carlo Magno, Torbole - crossing Albrecht Route)
9/2018 (14)  Albrecht Route XS  ( https://transalp.info/albrecht-route/albrecht-route-xs )
6/2019 (15)  Via Claudia (als Guide für Oma und Opa  )
8/2020 (16)  Albrecht Route Top of the Rocks (Abwandlung über Schrofenpass und Leutkircher Hütte und Montozzo)

Ich bin gespannt wie er seine erste Tour alleine und mit Zelt meistert. aber eigentlich habe ich keine Bedenken.
Vielen Dank auch nochmal an Andreas Albrecht (@transalbi) und seine tollen Infos. Ohne diese hätte ich mich vor Jahren nicht getraut mit einem 10 jährigen in die Berge zu fahren.

Und an euch alle (junge Väter und Mütter) bleibt dran, nehmt euch ein bisschen zurück, so dass die Kids aus eigener Kraft mitkommen, nur so haben sie die Motivation dran zu bleiben.
(Meiner musste sich übrigens mit 13 auch das erste Mal zurücknehmen  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LockeTirol (19. Juli 2021)

Wir waren dieses Wochenende bei recht durchwachsenem Wetter mit den Sram Young Guns im Brandnertal. Die Kids hatten bei der Matschpartie natürlich trotzdem Spaß. 





Danke an Schnittbilder.at für das tolle Foto


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juli 2021)

Wir waren in Flims/Laax zum biken, leider hat sich unser "Schlechtwetter-Abo" fortgesetzt......
Erst sind wir auf den Runca-Trail und am nächsten Tag bei nassen und schlammigen Bedingungen auf den Neverend-Trail. Da hat mir der junge Mann mal gezeigt wie Fahrtechnik geht, er ist alles gefahren und ich musste an drei Stellen vom Bike  🙈


----------



## zweiheimischer (20. Juli 2021)

während die chefin mit einer freundin 4 tage durchs gebirge tourt, gönnen sich vater und tochter eine auszeit mit womo, bikes und lagerfeuer.





morgensport. juniorchefin hat die bremse entdeckt und ausgiebig gestestet.




kleiner gipfel, kleines kreuz, so passts. die abfahrt war dann nicht "klein".




tschillen vorm grillen.




jubelabfahrt mit badespass dazwischen.







falls theoretiker sich übern bremsfinger aufregen, ja ich bremse mit 2 fingern, einer links, einer rechts ;-) ist eine statische aufnahme.


----------



## daniel77 (24. Juli 2021)

neue Jumpramp und Slalompylonen testen




echt cooles Teil, kann umgebaut werden


----------



## euro910 (26. Juli 2021)

Juniors erste Rennerfahrung  


			Ausschreibung - Gladiator Race - 24./25 Juli 2021
		


STaffel mit 4 Kids über 90 Minuten 
die Gruppe war ziemlich stark, hier merkt man das sie alle schon 1 Jahr trainieren






wenigstens hatten die Kids Glück mit dem Wetter, es blieb trocken
das sah am Tag drauf für Papa anders aus


----------



## Wyppsilon (27. Juli 2021)

Am Wochenende haben unsere Jungs das erste Mal an einem richtigen Rennen teilgenommen: FUNduro Rabenberg powered by Vpace.
Ohne große Erwartungen an Platzierungen sind wir dort hingefahren, am Ende hat es sich dennoch sehr gelohnt: der kleine Kurze (Titus, 4, der Start wurde auf Nachfrage erlaubt 🤓) hat den 2. Platz und der große Kurze (Toni) den 5. Platz, beide U7, gemacht.


----------



## Schnegge (28. Juli 2021)

Wir waren nach langer Zeit mal wieder im Zittauer Gebirge und hatten mächtig Spass...












Und noch ein paar bewegte Bilder....


----------



## WilliWildsau (28. Juli 2021)

Mit der Tochter vor den Dents du Midi in Les Crosets 



Muss jetzt erst einmal langsam die ganzen Eindrücke aus dem Urlaub sichten


----------



## Schnegge (29. Juli 2021)

Heute war dann die zweite Tour im Zittauer Gebirge dran. Es gab wieder tolle Aussichten...




Gleichgewichtsakrobaten...



Tragepassagen....



Gipfelfreuden...



Und die ein oder ander Treppe war auch dabei...


----------



## euro910 (29. Juli 2021)

stark


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ptrpch (1. August 2021)




----------



## daniel77 (2. August 2021)

am Samstag die Regenpause genutzt und auf glischtigen Kalksteinen zweimal runtergeschlittert....



Wird echt mal Zeit für Sommer und staubige Trails


----------



## talybont (7. August 2021)

sie wird immer geschmeidiger!


----------



## bone peeler (8. August 2021)

Das Bild ist zwar schon aus dem Frühjahr aber passt glaube ganz gut hier rein ;-)

Sohnemann und Papa auf dem Flowtrail in Bad Orb


----------



## daniel77 (12. August 2021)

Wir waren gestern in Flumserberg und haben die Bike-Trails ausgescheckt. Da wir in der Woche da waren hatte es relativ wenig Besucher und man hatt keine langen Wartezeiten und eigentlich immer genig Platz. Am Wochenende ist das aufgrund der Nähe zu Zürich sicher anders....
Positiv ist das breite Spektrum der drei angelegten Trails. Alle sind sehr spassig, gut gepflegt, abwechslungsreich und mit tollem Panorama über den Walensee/Churfirsten. Für uns waren sie aber fahrtechnisch schon fast zu einfach und dadurch nach zwei-dreimal wenig fordernd. Für kleinere oder noch nicht so geübte Kinder oder das erste mal "Bikepark" ist es aber sicher sehr gut geeignet.
Negativ ist der Biketransport mit der 12er Gondel von Tannenheim auf den Prodkamm. Die Zugangstreppe mit der Ticketschleuse in der Mitte wird über aufgelegte Rampen für die Bikes erschlossen. Das schafft mein 8jähriger mit seinem 10kg Fully nicht alleine. Hilfe vom Liftpersonal leider nur sehr sporadisch. Dann mus das Bike auf dem Hinterrad stehend in die Gondel bugsiert werden, besonders für kleinere Kinder koordinativ schwierig.....
Ansonsten gibt es auch ein gutes Angebot an "Rahmenprogramm" auf dem Prodkamm (Mittelstation) mit Laufvelo-Parcour, Hüpfkissen und gute Verpflegung mit für die Schweiz angemessenen Preisen.
Unterm Strich ein toller Tagesausflug mit abschliessenden Bad im Walensee bevor es in den Zürcher Stau ging.


----------



## EffEm (14. August 2021)

Heute auf dem Propain Trail im Vinschgau


----------



## euro910 (15. August 2021)

vorletzte Woche am Stromberg gewesen. Junior im Hintergrund auf dem Übungsgelände dort.
blaue Linie ging super mit dem Singletrailer und Junior hats auch mächtig Spass gemacht (bergab  )






wieder zuhause dann den Flowtrail in Ottweiler besucht auch lustig aber ziemlich anstrengend für die Kids hoch (160HM auf 1,6km) 
war auch zu steil fürs Abschleppseil, musste selbst kämpfen (war froh diesmal Tochter zuhause gelassen zu haben)






und gestern dann mal wieder die Heimattrails geflitzt


----------



## Schnegge (18. August 2021)

Habe am Samstag die Chance genutzt und den Jungs mal den Pfälzer Wald etwas näher gebracht...


----------



## zweiheimischer (18. August 2021)

tirolrunderl, erst nord,








dann süd,




































und ost.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (21. August 2021)

Heute stand Engelberg auf dem Programm. Erstmal die offiziellen Trails gerockt...






Wir waren positiv überrascht, dass die Trails ausser dem blauen recht wenig Brechsand hatten und echt Spass gemacht haben...
Runter sind wir dann noch über Wanderwege. Dort kam dann richtiges Mountainbikefeeling auf...


----------



## daniel77 (21. August 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Heute stand Engelberg auf dem Programm. Erstmal die offiziellen Trails gerockt...
> Anhang anzeigen 1326624
> Anhang anzeigen 1326627
> Wir waren positiv überrascht, dass die Trails ausser dem blauen recht wenig Brechsand hatten und echt Spass gemacht haben...
> Runter sind wir dann noch über Wanderwege. Dort kam dann richtiges Mountainbikefeeling auf...



Danke für den Tipp! Hatte Engelberg gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm obwohl ich da mal vor Ewigkeiten bei einem Schweiz-Cross drüber bin und es von Basel nicht besonders weit ist. Werd ich mit dem Junior mal abchecken.


----------



## Schnegge (22. August 2021)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp! Hatte Engelberg gar nicht mehr auf dem Schirm obwohl ich da mal vor Ewigkeiten bei einem Schweiz-Cross drüber bin und es von Basel nicht besonders weit ist. Werd ich mit dem Junior mal abchecken.


Zum Teil sind die Trails schom recht anspruchsvoll. Mal zum Vergleich mit Flums:
Der Jochpass (blau) ist recht easy. Nicht so spassig wie der blue bunny. Für Anfänger aber etwas anspruchsvoller, da nicht alles komplett flachgebügelt ist. Der hells bells macht Laune da zum Teil recht flowig; vom technischen Anspruch etwas höher angesiedelt als der Red Rock. Der Trudy erfordert schon einiges an Bikebeherrschung. Teilweise sehr ruppig mit Absätzen. Richtige Linienwahl ist sehr oft gefragt. Chickenways gibt es nicht. Absolut nix für Anfänger... war aber unser Favorit.


----------



## daniel77 (23. August 2021)

Trailrunde mit Stop beim Bike Festival Basel







Weltmeister anfeuern beim HC-Rennen durfte natürlich auch nicht fehlen


----------



## zweiheimischer (23. August 2021)

oma im süden besucht, 2mal bei uns,








und einmal bei den nachbarn gewildert.


----------



## Biebertaler (2. September 2021)

Anbei mal ne kleine Auswahl meiner 2 Jungs der letzten Zeit. Sonntag geht’s nochmal nach Winterberg ✌️ wahrscheinlich das letzte mal für dieses Jahr…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WilliWildsau (6. September 2021)

Auch mal wieder ein paar Trailbilder der Kinder aus den letzten Tagen


----------



## P3 Killa (12. September 2021)

Von diesem Wochenende am Geiskopf.
War wieder eine super Zeit zusammen.


----------



## daniel77 (13. September 2021)

auf den local Trails


----------



## Wyppsilon (14. September 2021)

Mehr oder minder durch Zufall haben wir am 1. Lauf des Hessencup in Baunatal vor ein paar Wochen teilgenommen, und danach noch beim 2. von 4 Läufen in Gemünden an den Start gegangen. An Rennen 3 und 4 konnten die 2 leider nicht teilnehmen, dennoch hat es für Toni für den Gesamtsieg 🏆 gereicht, und Titus hat den 3. Platz belegt 😊 hinter einem weiteren 4Jährigen 💪

Das Podest hätte dann wie auf dem 2. Foto ausgesehen, sofern wir dagewesen wären… 😅🙈


----------



## daniel77 (14. September 2021)

Wyppsilon schrieb:


> Mehr oder minder durch Zufall haben wir am 1. Lauf des Hessencup in Baunatal vor ein paar Wochen teilgenommen, und danach noch beim 2. von 4 Läufen in Gemünden an den Start gegangen. An Rennen 3 und 4 konnten die 2 leider nicht teilnehmen, dennoch hat es für Toni für den Gesamtsieg 🏆 gereicht, und Titus hat den 3. Platz belegt 😊 hinter einem weiteren 4Jährigen 💪
> 
> Das Podest hätte dann wie auf dem 2. Foto ausgesehen, sofern wir dagewesen wären… 😅🙈


Top, Glückwunsch! In Baunatal bin ich aufgewachsen 😜


----------



## robbi_n (15. September 2021)

Wir waren in den letzten Wochen in Leogang, in Sölden und dann noch im schönen Zillertal. Ich bringe dann noch was an Bildern rum, leider ist mir die Cam verreckt. Um es mit einem Bild vorab zu umreissen gibts schon mal das :


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. September 2021)

mit der copilotin eröffnen sich dem sonst eher irgendwo herumstolpernden bikebergsteiger neue welten, die der gebauten trails, wo sich bösartige überraschungen durch vorangehende streckenbesichtigungen  ausschließen lassen .
top, wie zb auf der aflenzer bürgeralm,
















die eine oder andere passage wird aufgrund mütterlichen vetos ausgelassen 





flop, wie der 3 eiben hausbergtrail im süden unseres landes, der die auffahrt nicht wert war bzw eher eine auffahrt wäre...


----------



## robbi_n (16. September 2021)

So, wie versprochen ein wenig was von Leogang, was mir mit Familie persönlich ziemlich gut gefallen hatte. War des letzte mal vor ewigkeiten auf der anderen Bergseite.

















ja Mama, dahin bitte


----------



## robbi_n (17. September 2021)

weiter gehts mit Sölden.

































und wenn abends keiner mehr da ist baut man eben etwas um


----------



## daniel77 (19. September 2021)

hometrails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (20. September 2021)

nochmal zu Leogang


----------



## robbi_n (21. September 2021)




----------



## olsche (22. September 2021)

Heimische Waldrunde, nix spektakuläres....


----------



## Wyppsilon (28. September 2021)

Vorletztes WE beim Kids Race im Rahmen des Dirtmasters; Unser Großer (grad 6 geworden) hat den 2. Platz gemacht, der Kurze mit 4 hat den 8. Platz gemacht in der U7. 😊

Ein tolles Event für die Kids, wir freuen uns schon aufs nächste Mal 🤘


----------



## robbi_n (28. September 2021)

Samstag Innsbruck, Sonntag spontan Serfaus. Da dann der erste richtige Nofooter 

Wetter geil, musste man nutzen.


----------



## Schnegge (28. September 2021)

Auf der Kids Stage beim Enduro1 am Samstag in Innsbruck...


----------



## Biebertaler (29. September 2021)

Schnegge schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1346847
> Auf der Kids Stage beim Enduro1 am Samstag in Innsbruck...


Da wollten wir auch hin, nachdem ja alle vorherigen E1 Rennen dieses und auch letztes Jahr ausgefallen sind und meine 2 Jungs langsam verzweifeln….nur leider waren wir an dem WE verhindert. Hoffen das in Bad Endbach das letzte Rennen auch stattfindet. Wir drücken die Daumen, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich ja zuletzt……wie auch immer, vielleicht sieht/trifft man ja den Einen oder Anderen dann vor Ort. Wir sind gespannt…..und bereit.


----------



## Schnegge (29. September 2021)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> Da wollten wir auch hin, nachdem ja alle vorherigen E1 Rennen dieses und auch letztes Jahr ausgefallen sind und meine 2 Jungs langsam verzweifeln….nur leider waren wir an dem WE verhindert. Hoffen das in Bad Endbach das letzte Rennen auch stattfindet. Wir drücken die Daumen, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich ja zuletzt……wie auch immer, vielleicht sieht/trifft man ja den Einen oder Anderen dann vor Ort. Wir sind gespannt…..und bereit.


Bad Endbach fällt leider auch aus 😢. Steht auf der Homepage in den News zum letzten Wochenende als Randbemerkung...


----------



## robbi_n (30. September 2021)

Christian sagte das es wohl nicht stattfindet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (30. September 2021)

Die Oakley steht ihm gut. Das Rad seiner Mutter auch.


----------



## mm1986 (4. Oktober 2021)

Hometrails👨‍👦🤙


----------



## Biebertaler (10. Oktober 2021)

Kleine Bergtour mit den Kids gestern am Gardasee


----------



## daniel77 (10. Oktober 2021)

Bestes Wetter auf der Plose, aber ziemlich frisch 🥶


----------



## Wyppsilon (11. Oktober 2021)

Kleines mashup von vor 2 Wochen in willingen.  
Unser kleiner Kurzer, Titus, hatte sichtlich Freude 🥳


----------



## daniel77 (14. Oktober 2021)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Biebertaler (16. Oktober 2021)

Grüße vom Gardasee 🙋🏻‍♂️


----------



## Schnegge (16. Oktober 2021)

Kurzurlaub in Serfaus...


----------



## olsche (18. Oktober 2021)

Bikepark Winterberg
Denke mal so 2-3 Jahre dann kommt der Dad nicht mehr hinterher...


----------



## robbi_n (19. Oktober 2021)

Kann man Winterberg in 2 Wochen noch machen, oder anders gefragt fährt da der Lift noch und wieviel ist am Lift so los??


----------



## olsche (19. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe ist der Park noch bis Ende Oktober offen. 
Sehr voll war es jetzt nicht mehr, mag auch daran liegen das eine begrenzte Anzahl von Tickets verkauft werden.


----------



## Wyppsilon (21. Oktober 2021)

Samstag vor knapp 2 Wochen, Fotos mitm Profi für die MTB Zone Willingen 😊


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. Oktober 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Kann man Winterberg in 2 Wochen noch machen, oder anders gefragt fährt da der Lift noch und wieviel ist am Lift so los??


Bin gerade da. Ist nicht voll, liegt aber am Wetter.  Gestern war geschlossen wegen des Sturms. Glaube, die fahren den Lift bis um den 1.11. Steht aber bestimmt auf der Homepage des Bikeparks. Aber dran denken,  Tickets online vorher reservieren.  Vor Ort könnte man Pech haben,  da wie bereits erwähnt,  nur eine begrenzte Anzahl an Tickets verkauft werden.


----------



## olsche (23. Oktober 2021)

Willingen hat bis 7.11. geöffnet. 
Ticketverkauf ist deutlich einfacher, keine Fullface - Pflicht, aber auch weniger Streckenauswahl


----------



## Biebertaler (25. Oktober 2021)

Gestriger Besuch im Skatepark Darmstadt


----------



## robbi_n (26. Oktober 2021)

mit den Kids die letzten schönen Tage geniessen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (26. Oktober 2021)

@Biebertaler ist der Park mittlerweile für alle zugänglich. Das war ja nur für Vereinsmitglieder.


----------



## Biebertaler (26. Oktober 2021)

robbi_n schrieb:


> @Biebertaler ist der Park mittlerweile für alle zugänglich. Das war ja nur für Vereinsmitglieder.



Das kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, am Sonntag war ganz normal auf…..war halt alles drauf was Rollen und Reifen hat (sehr voll), die ganzen „Scooter Kids“ sind halt leider sehr nervig, wie meistens auf solchen Anlagen. Obwohl diese „Fraktion“ eigentlich auf der Anlage laut Nutzungsbedingungen garnichts zu suchen haben. 

Bist du da aus der Nähe?


----------



## PhatBiker (26. Oktober 2021)

Stell dir mal vor, deine Kids würden Scooter fahren.
Würdest du auch dann noch so schreiben?

Stell dir mal vor, es würden noch welche mit Inline Skates dort auftauchen.

Sollten solche Anlagen nicht für jeden sein . . . ?


----------



## Ani (26. Oktober 2021)

Das ist eine interessante Frage, die sich nicht pauschal mit ja beantworten lässt. [email protected] hat genau mit der Fragestellung dazu im Magazin 3/2021 einen Artikel veröffentlicht (S. 110, steht zum Download zur Verfügung).


----------



## Biebertaler (26. Oktober 2021)

PhatBiker schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, deine Kids würden Scooter fahren.
> Würdest du auch dann noch so schreiben?
> 
> Stell dir mal vor, es würden noch welche mit Inline Skates dort auftauchen.
> ...



Ja würde ich 😉
Das eine hat ja mit dem anderen auch nix zu tun, wenn es nicht erlaubt ist dann ist es eben nicht erlaubt 😉 wird seine Gründe haben und stell dir vor Inliner waren auch drauf 🙄
Das Ganze hat mich an den Nürburgring erinnert wenn Touristenfahrten sind und Busse, Vans, SUV‘s, Kleinwagen, Kombis, Sportwagen, Motorräder, Quads etc. auf einander treffen…..gefährliche Mischung.
Wenn ich solche Anlagen betrete schaue ich schonmal vorab auf die Nutzungsbedingungen die meist vor dem Eingang aushängen und wenn da Verbote drauf stehen sollte man das auch beachten. Oder machst du das anders? Was ist den mit Haftung oder ähnlichem wenn so jemand ein BMX Fahrer zu Fall bringt und der dabei schwer stürzte?
Zumal da wohl auch das Ordnungsamt auch hier und da kontrolliert und „aufräumt“ 😉 hat zumindest mein „Sitznachbar“ erzählt.

Aber ich glaube eine solche Diskussion gehört hier nicht hin, da hat jeder eine andere Meinung 😉


----------



## robbi_n (27. Oktober 2021)

Kurz zur Erklärung, die Anlage in Darmstadt ist explizit für BMX und Dirtbikes errichtet worden, da deren alter Aufenthaltsplatz was anderem weichen musste. Das hat zum einen irgendwo auch mit dem Gefahrenpotenzial zu tun, aber Hauptgrund sind die Lärmschutzbestimmungen die es gilt einzuhalten. Die waren dort Vorraussetzung zur Errichtung der Anlage und sind mit Skatern und Rollern einfach nicht haltbar. Das passt vielen nicht und gab auch Unmut , verständlicherweise, aber es gibt da wohl schon Gespräche um es den Skatern und Rollerfahren recht zu machen ( die allerdings wohl auch in ziemlicher Nähe eine eigenen Skaterplatz haben ). Ich bin da nicht so im Bilde, ist jetzt so aus meinem Gedächtnisprotokoll.

Und die Anlage ist an sich schon echt gut.

Ich bin nicht aus Darmstadt, bin dort aber beruflich öfter unterwegs und da bekommt man sowas am Rande mit.

@Biebertaler ich bin aus Alzenau


----------



## PhatBiker (27. Oktober 2021)

Biebertaler schrieb:


> „Scooter Kids“ sind halt leider sehr nervig


Meistens sind es ja noch die jüngeren, fahren oft Regellos, Hauptsache Spaß. Den Eltern kümmerts wenig


PhatBiker schrieb:


> deine Kids würden Scooter fahren





PhatBiker schrieb:


> Würdest du auch dann noch so schreiben?





Biebertaler schrieb:


> Ja würde ich


Sowas aber auch, was für ein Glück das die Radbegeistert sind. (Von alleine?)


Biebertaler schrieb:


> Inliner waren auch drauf


Ist auch nicht zu verhindern.


Biebertaler schrieb:


> Wenn ich solche Anlagen betrete schaue ich schonmal vorab auf die Nutzungsbedingungen die meist vor dem Eingang aushängen und wenn da Verbote drauf stehen sollte man das auch beachten.


Mache ich auch immer. Den meisten ist es Shiitegal, merke ich selber bei uns im Park.


robbi_n schrieb:


> Lärmschutzbestimmungen


Die Skateboarder sind´s meistens (eigentlich immer) die sehr laut sind.


In diesen Sinne.
Habt Spaß beim Biken. Das Wetter in meiner Region wird klasse, ich werd Radeln gehen.
Das ist zur Nachahmung empfohlen . . .


----------



## robbi_n (3. November 2021)

schlechtes Wetter ist noch nicht wirklich.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. November 2021)

bevors in die herbstferien ging, noch mal kurz du den nachbarn geschaut.




vorher auf der pumpstation gearbeitet...




und feine waldtrails gesurft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (3. November 2021)

ein paar impressionen aus den herbstferien.
erste station friaul,








dann gings aber weiter ins tessin.




dank des jungen mannes war der eigenständige vortrieb unserer juniorchefin bei schiebe/tragepassagen deutlicher ausgeprägt als sonst...








zuerst trailshapen,




dann riden. bei bester aussicht.
























und der 11jährige unserer freundin war  von seinem ersten echten trail schwer begeistert.


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. November 2021)

nach einem klettertag...




musste das federvieh gefüttert werden,




ehe es mit bähnliunterstützung auf eine schönen gipfel ging.




































und was will man mehr, als eine 1600hm abfahrt von 2k am strand unter palmen ausklingen zu lassen?


----------



## robbi_n (11. November 2021)

Herbst


----------



## robbi_n (18. November 2021)

Wochenende - Fotozeit


----------



## Schnegge (28. November 2021)

Papa es hat geschneit... Gehen wir biken?
Da lass ich mich doch nicht zweimal fragen...


----------



## Biebertaler (18. Dezember 2021)

Meine 2 Jungs sind selbst bei den Shitwetter fleißig am radeln und bauen…..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (19. Dezember 2021)

Die fahren ja nicht, hängen ja nur am Siemenslufthaken . . .


----------



## olsche (22. Dezember 2021)

Gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, oder? 


Selbst - 3°C können schön sein....


----------



## Biebertaler (22. Dezember 2021)

@olsche 
Jepp, gibt kein schlechtes Wetter, nur "schlechte" Klamotten 

War heute auch wieder ALLEINE unterwegs, kleine Hausrunde (28 KM).
Leider wollen meine 2 "Banausen" irgenwie nicht mehr mitfahren, schade. 
Ich vermisse die Zeit als es anders war


----------



## Oberfoerster (31. Dezember 2021)

geiles Jahr…jetzt aber weg hier, wir sehn uns ‘22…


----------



## PhatBiker (31. Dezember 2021)

Gönne ihn 2022 Pedalen . . .


----------



## Deleted 129888 (31. Dezember 2021)




----------



## ostseeracer (3. Januar 2022)




----------



## Schnegge (4. Januar 2022)

ostseeracer schrieb:


>


Mach dem Kind mal den Sattel höher... (wenn nötig heimlich jedesmal ein kleines bisschen). Der muss ja jedes mal aus dem Sattel, wenn er in bisschen rein tritt...


----------



## ostseeracer (4. Januar 2022)

Ja,ist mir beim video schneiden auch aufgefallen..


----------



## zweiheimischer (10. Januar 2022)

nach vielen schiausflügen schon vor weihnachten,












musste der klassische "winterteiler" (den brauchen selbst schinarrische leute wie wir) her, sonst ist die kalte zeit doch unerträglich lange. das neue jahr wurde in finale eingeweiht.

was es da unten wohl zu sehen gibt?




umrüsten (7pani+rollercoaster)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (10. Januar 2022)

der monte carmo wurde zweimal beguachtet,
einmal von westen (die epische abfahrt übers santuario genoss ich aber ohne kopilotin, die diesen tag wanderte)




ganz ohne reiten gehts nicht...




anderntags von osten, hellgirl am hellboy 








ein guter trail macht hungrig, 




ich weiss, das 301 ist schon alt, aber so was???




gestärkt gehts dann lustig runter.


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. Januar 2022)

auch kleine ziele wurden nicht verachtet (caprazoppa x-men und bondi),













und weil der rollercoaster ihr so gefiel, durften wir nochmal zum din kurbeln...




ehe es mit tiefkühlzwischenstopp heimging.


----------



## zweiheimischer (14. Januar 2022)

blöderweis haben 4 von 4 3fach geimpften ein urlaubsmitbringsel heimgebracht. nur die ungeimpfte nicht.

und irgendwie wird einem in der absonderung seeeeeehr fad (langweilig).
aber die eine oder andere europalette oder ein lattenrost nerven schon seit monaten, jahren. jetzt nimmer.
die puppen müssen natürlich auch dabei sein...




btw, gestern -5° heute +19°












dürfen eh alle mitspielen.




eine der dokumentierten folgen einer omikroninfektion ist leberschaden. oder achsbruch beim puppenwagen wegen nicht zugelassenem transportgut.


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (15. Januar 2022)

@zweiheimischer:

Tolle Bilder wie immer. Eure Kleine ist groß geworden und scheint ja auch mächtig Spaß an den Bergen und eurem Outdoor-Leben zu haben.

Ich finde es klasse, wenn Eltern ihren Kindern beibringen, mit welch einfachen Mitteln man Freude haben kann und dass es nichts schöneres gibt als in der Natur unterwegs zu sein. 

Wohnt ihr jetzt in dem Holzhaus an diesem paradiesischen Fleck?


----------



## Tidi (16. Januar 2022)

Kann man sich nur anschliessen, freue mich jeden Mal über eure großartigen Bilder!!!!


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. Januar 2022)

Tiefdruck1 schrieb:


> Wohnt ihr jetzt in dem Holzhaus an diesem paradiesischen Fleck?



ja.


----------



## Schnegge (30. Januar 2022)

Habe heute mal mit dem Jüngsten den Feuchtigkeitsgehalt des Waldbodens getestet...




Der Boden war überaschend griffig...


----------



## robbi_n (31. Januar 2022)

der kleinste hat endlich sein Upgrade seit Dezember. Macht ihm Spass.


----------



## tomasius (31. Januar 2022)

Quarantäne beendet und eine erste Runde gedreht! 👍











Tom 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (15. Februar 2022)

bikepause.


----------



## daniel77 (15. Februar 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> bikepause.



Bei uns geht momentan beides 👍🏻




heute „Foto des Tages“


----------



## ostseeracer (20. Februar 2022)




----------



## zweiheimischer (21. Februar 2022)

nachdem sie in den semesterferien eh jeden tag auf den bretteln stehen wird, bzw madame bereits das freie schigelände heimsucht,




ist abwechslung gefragt. mangels passender strecken daheim im tal (nur eine strasse im tal sowie rechts und links echte berge) wird bei meinem elternhaus 100km südlich nicht nur der wein geschnitten...
in flachen gehts eh selber,




bergauf nach anfänglichen protesten bald juchzend das tau in anspruch genommen.








runter gehts eh von selber.












die vorbereitungen für eine zukünftige bikebergsteigkarriere laufen...








fazit der ersten eigenen ausfahrt: "schifahren ist leichter".


----------



## zweiheimischer (2. März 2022)

während weiter hinten noch schnee zuhauf liegt,








ists im tal südseitig schon aper.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. März 2022)

noch gehts mitn schleudersitz, aber leider nimmer lange. zumindest steilere trails werden aufgrund der zunehmenden masse nahe dem vorbau immer anspruchsvoller, da das hinterrad kaum mehr ausreichend bodenhaftung aufweist. also, die 24 kg, die das trumm aushalten soll, sind rein materialtechnisch, so ab 15 kg braucht man eine bleiplatte zb an der kassette, oder noch besser eine kassette aus blei.
andrerseits ist die fuhre ohnehin bergauf gewichtslimitiert, und die meisterbaren höhenmeter bergauf werden mit jedem monat weniger. 

der nachkommende kumpel @riotact  wird wie immer empfangen,




ehe es auf verborgenen pfaden direkt nach hause geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (11. März 2022)

oops?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (11. März 2022)

Das kommt mir bekannt vor “Papa kannst du mich anhängen, ich kann nicht mehr“ und kaum angehängt, hängt das Seil durch weil das Kind doch wieder reintritt.


----------



## zweiheimischer (11. März 2022)

nein, nicht ganz so, war blöde zwischenabfahrt... und konzentrationsproblem. der schatten vom nebenherlaufenden hund ist halt sooooo lustig.


----------



## robbi_n (14. März 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> oops?


Hatten wir auch schon. Mitsamt zweigeteiltem Schaltwerk


----------



## robbi_n (14. März 2022)

Traumwochenende zuhause


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (14. März 2022)




----------



## daniel77 (14. März 2022)

20 Grad, Sonne und staubtrockene Trails


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (14. März 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> 20 Grad, Sonne und staubtrockene Trails


Schöne Bilder. 
Aber erschreckender Bodenzustand für Mitte März. Bei Neuschwanstein hat es jetzt schon einen Waldbrand wegen Trockenheit. Wo soll das noch hinführen...


----------



## robbi_n (15. März 2022)




----------



## zweiheimischer (15. März 2022)

meine juniorchefin bevorzugt derzeit menschenleere pisten. 





sind aber auch näher als der nächste gebaute trail...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (16. März 2022)

Hier mal noch eine kleine Nachlese von letztem Jahr Sölden.


----------



## robbi_n (17. März 2022)

also was das springen angeht hat er mich jetzt im sack.


----------



## zweiheimischer (17. März 2022)

no dig, no ride.




no ride, no beer.


----------



## duc-mo (18. März 2022)




----------



## robbi_n (21. März 2022)




----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (21. März 2022)

@ Robby 
Wo ist das geniale Foto entstanden?


----------



## robbi_n (21. März 2022)

Broiler-aus-GG schrieb:


> @ Robby
> Wo ist das geniale Foto entstanden?


Danke.

Quasi bei uns hinterm Ort auf unserem Hometrail am Hahnenkamm


----------



## robbi_n (23. März 2022)




----------



## zweiheimischer (24. März 2022)

staubtrockene after-kiga-runde.




die crux musste die juniorchefin aber wohl zu fuss zurücklegen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## helmsp (28. März 2022)

Mit den Mädels (4 und 6) unterwegs.


----------



## P3 Killa (28. März 2022)

Wir waren auch mal bisschen unterwegs.


----------



## zweiheimischer (30. März 2022)

nach einem schönen schitag gings noch aufn pumptrack hinterm haus der grosseltern.
die optimallinie isses zwar noch nicht,




aber die blickrichtung passt wie immer,




ein paar tage später, auf der anderen seite der alpen, und nach der baumpflege am alten bauernhof der anderen oma




gings in die  für uns älpler südlich anmutenden wälder dort.


----------



## robbi_n (31. März 2022)




----------



## robbi_n (4. April 2022)

Frühling im Spessart


----------



## robbi_n (5. April 2022)

als es noch schönes Wetter war.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (5. April 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> nach einem schönen schitag gings noch aufn pumptrack hinterm haus der grosseltern.
> die optimallinie isses zwar noch nicht,
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, cooler Pumptrack. Den hätte ich auch gerne hinterm Haus 😜
Das Velo dürfte aber auch mit der Kleinen mal mitwachsen, oder?


----------



## zweiheimischer (5. April 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Wow, cooler Pumptrack. Den hätte ich auch gerne hinterm Haus 😜
> Das Velo dürfte aber auch mit der Kleinen mal mitwachsen, oder?


Es gibt 2 größere bikes im keller, die werden aber noch verweigert.... Unerklärlich der Wille von Kleinkindern ist 🙄


----------



## robbi_n (8. April 2022)

der kurze on Air


----------



## zweiheimischer (22. April 2022)

zu ostern eine schöne woche bei den nachbarn verbracht.









fang mich doch, variante bergauf:




fang mich doch, variante bergab  :















tags darauf  ein sehr kompletter tag mit
biketourismus,




abschleppdienst inkl kulturprogramm und einkehr,




sowie alternativen transportlösungen,




alpintourismus,




mit spass für papa,




mama,




und tochter.




nur der hund hatte, wie man bei uns zu sagen pflegt, den scherm auf:


----------



## daniel77 (24. April 2022)

Bikepark Saison ist eröffnet!







8x Wildride in Todtnau waren dann genug 😛


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. April 2022)

für den teil 2 der osterferien verlegten wir dann ein paar km richtung grenze SLO/IT.
bei cividale del friuli solls einige schöne gebaute und nicht allzu schwere trails geben, grad recht für gemütliche ausfahrten mit beifahrerin.
cobra trail, hmm klingt gefährlich, isses aber nicht ;-)








auch der falco war einfach nur schön, echt gute arbeit haben sie dort geleistet!








zwei fette grinser am trailende.




tags drauf wurden weitere trails erkundet, von denen der machete hervorstach, der durchaus in finale sein könnte (ok, das meer ist etwas weiter weg...).




aber wer braucht denn schon das meer?




nur rumlungern auf papas bike geht nicht, ein bisserl bewegung muss sein. wandertag.








aber nur zwischendurch, ... achtung gegenverkehr!




längere auffahrten werden aufgeteilt. unsere akkus halten nicht solange...












der radici trail ging noch relativ kommod dahin,




der dann folgende rock garden erforderte bedächtiges fahren (und gelegentliche fussmärsche der mitfahrerin).




als belohnung wurde am fluss gegrillt. sind einhörner fleischfresser oder was?




schön wars!


----------



## odolmann (25. April 2022)

@zweiheimischer sieht aus wie die letzte Saison mit dem Shotgun-Sitz so wie die Co-Pilotin wächst? Knie und Lenker sind jetzt schon gefährlich nah beisammen, es sei denn es täuscht auf den Bildern. Glück für euch dass Damenrad und Herrenrad beiden Eltern zu passen scheinen. Schöne Touren macht ihr!


----------



## zweiheimischer (25. April 2022)

odolmann schrieb:


> @zweiheimischer sieht aus wie die letzte Saison mit dem Shotgun-Sitz so wie die Co-Pilotin wächst? Knie und Lenker sind jetzt schon gefährlich nah beisammen, es sei denn es täuscht auf den Bildern. Glück für euch dass Damenrad und Herrenrad beiden Eltern zu passen scheinen. Schöne Touren macht ihr!


 ja, die copilotin wächst anständig. es geht sich noch aus (auf dem einen bild siehts wirklich eng aus, oft aber sitzt sie bergauf ganz vorn auf der sattelspitze, so wie es sich gehört ;-) )

das bike (liteville 301 mk 13, medium) ist leider sehr kurz, dh wir beide haben wenig spiel.
der spass wird sich also bald aufhören. wobei da natürlich das gewicht auch noch dazukommt.

ich hätte schon ein deutlich längeres bike (hardtail, on-one hello dave in L, das ist gefühlt einen meter länger als das 301), aber mit dem mag die chefin nicht fahren.

die angabe, bis 5 jahre und 27 kilo halte ich für etwas übertrieben. ok, für einkaufen und eisdiele gehts.

wir überlegen, auf die pro-version oder mc ride umzusatteln.
dagegen spricht vor allem der umstand, dass keiner der vorbauten aller unserer räder passt (zu kurz), und mit einem längeren vorbau bin auch ich weiter vorn und komme der mitfahrerin wieder zu nahe. 
und ausserdem, für die paar monate zahlt sich das nicht aus. heuer noch, dann ists vorbei, vielleicht noch bis jahreswechsel. je nach wachstum und selbstfahrwunsch.

es riecht also nach zugarbeit und leichteren trails. 

falls es wen interessiert:


wenn das kind brav ist und spass an der sache hat, geht wirklich viel
ich empfehle 4 kolben bremsen (ich hab mich immer über die jammerei hier im forum gewundert. aber jetzt mit fast 120 kilo systemgewicht  muss ich schon sagen, dass die normale shimano 2 kolben auf längeren steileren trails ihre grenzen erreicht).
bergauf fühlt man sich nach einer ablöse irgendwie sehr befreit

und zuletzt, ich hab nur ein problem: das rosarote lenkerkörbchen am neuen woom3. fürs einhorn. aber wir haben einen deal abgeschlossen: solange sie darin auch ein bier für mich mitführt, bleibts oben.


----------



## robbi_n (25. April 2022)

der kurze wird mutiger.....


----------



## Schnegge (26. April 2022)

Beim wochenendlichen Ausritt wurde die Uphill Challenge von beiden erfolgreich gemeistert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (26. April 2022)

Letzte Woche in Beerfelden mit den "grossen"


----------



## ostseeracer (3. Mai 2022)




----------



## nicolutz (3. Mai 2022)




----------



## Biebertaler (22. Mai 2022)

Der kleine Junior gestern in Action 😎


----------



## Schnegge (27. Mai 2022)

Heute war mal wieder Airtime bei den Jungs...


----------



## Fezza (30. Mai 2022)

Wir waren am Wochenende in Lenzerheide…


----------



## daniel77 (31. Mai 2022)

eigentlich wollten wir nach Finale.....aber der Stau hat uns ins Brandnertal getrieben, zum Glück 








Zähneputzen muss auch sein...








der Camping ist schon cool im Brandnertal


----------



## Grizzly71 (31. Mai 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> der Camping ist schon cool im Brandnertal


Ist der eigentlich überfüllt oder findet sich dort immer auch kurzfristig noch ein Plätzchen?


----------



## daniel77 (31. Mai 2022)

Grizzly71 schrieb:


> Ist der eigentlich überfüllt oder findet sich dort immer auch kurzfristig noch ein Plätzchen?


wir kamen letzten Mittwoch (vor dem Feiertag) gegen 17:30 an und es waren ausser uns nur fünf andere Camper da. Hat sich dann aber recht schnell gefüllt und bis 23uhr war alles voll. Neuankömmlinge finden allerdings trotzdem immer noch einen  Platz, die Jungs vom Bikepark gehen auch rum und schauen das man nicht zu viel Platz beansprucht. Trotzdem gilt "first come, first serve".
Atmosphäre ist super und das Publikum sehr gemischt. Fanden wir als Familie ziemlich lässig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fezza (31. Mai 2022)

werden wohl kommendes Wochenende mal da aufschlagen und mit dem Kleinen mal die blaue Strecke erkunden...


----------



## daniel77 (31. Mai 2022)

Fezza schrieb:


> werden wohl kommendes Wochenende mal da aufschlagen und mit dem Kleinen mal die blaue Strecke erkunden...


die blaue ist ähnlich anspruchsvoll wie die untere rote Strecke (Tschack Norris). Kannst getrost mit dem Zwerg da runter. Wenn er die fahren kann dann geht auch die obere rote (Tscharlie Tschaplin). Gibt auch ein coole blau/rote Strecke runter nach Brand (Tschoy Ride), lohnt sich definitiv auch. Ist im unteren Bereich (rot) allerdings etwas steiler und enger.


----------



## zweiheimischer (1. Juni 2022)

wieder mal ein schöner 4tagesausflug zu den nachbarn im süden.
tag 1 mixed partie, wegen drohender gewitter erreichten nicht alle das gipfelziel.




inzwischen wurde vorerst doch ohne bike der richtige absprung geübt...












tag 2 dann sicherers wetter und ein gemeinsamer gipfeltag.




geländebedingt war nicht alles fuhrentauglich.




tag 3 sind wir dermassen im nebel versunken, dass es nur bilder von randsportarten in diversen bars gibt ;-) naja, hinten  oben fahrens eh den giro. der war nämlich am selben tag im selben ort (belluno). 




tag 4 dann etwas nässer als nass und daher blieb das juniorinnenbike gleich im camper.


----------



## robbi_n (3. Juni 2022)

Anbei die ersten Bewegtbilder vom Nize 24" Hardtail.

Ist ungewohnt gewesen für ihn, und auch Sprünge geht er vorsichtig an. Aber läuft ganz gut.


----------



## daniel77 (3. Juni 2022)

@zweiheimischer 
Kannst du mit dem Shgotgun lange bergauf fahren? Ich hab mit meinem Kurzem und dem MacRide nämlich ziemlich Mühe, da ich meine Knie immer etwas nach aussen spreizen muss.


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (4. Juni 2022)

Kleine runde zum spielplatz und zurück.
Der Bauer hatte gemäht und die idee kam dem kleinen von alleine.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PhatBiker (4. Juni 2022)

Er ist natürlich auch selber mit ein BunnyHopp rauf, oder?


----------



## DH-Schlumpf (5. Juni 2022)

hab ihn gefragt ob gemogelt wurde oder nicht,  schwor er auf den 2000er bike workshop das er die ca    1.5m von ganz alleine und beim 1. mal rauf gekommen ist,, ich hab "nur" das foto gemacht


----------



## StefanMB (5. Juni 2022)

Papa und Sohn unterwegs )


----------



## daniel77 (7. Juni 2022)

Mit den Knilchen unterwegs


----------



## zweiheimischer (7. Juni 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @zweiheimischer
> Kannst du mit dem Shgotgun lange bergauf fahren? Ich hab mit meinem Kurzem und dem MacRide nämlich ziemlich Mühe, da ich meine Knie immer etwas nach aussen spreizen muss.


 stört mich nicht, da mein vater fussballer war, hab ich von ihm die o-beine geerbt ;-)

scherz beiseite, es gibt sicher angenehmeres bergauftreten. wobei meine tochter eher klein und schmal ist, hab ich da (noch) nicht das allzugrosse problem.
meine frau und ich wechseln uns überdies halt so alle 400, 500 hm ab, bzw teilen wir uns die auffahrten.

mittlerweile fahre ich - so sagt man - auch mit den bikes ohne shotgun obeinig...

viel mehr störte der kopf (helm) der mitfahrerin. störte deshalb, weil sie mittlerweile mitarbeitet und bei der abfahrt in attackposition geht und daher deutlich niedriger ist.

wir werden jetzt den shotgun auf mein grösseres (deutlich längeres) bike montieren, da dürfte dann mehr spielraum für beide sein.

ich denke aber, dass je nach wachstum und zunahme der spass eh heuer noch vorbei sein wird.


----------



## zweiheimischer (8. Juni 2022)

wir mussten schon wieder zu den nachbarn flüchten...
ein bissi bikebergsteigen,








baden,




radlfahren.


----------



## robbi_n (9. Juni 2022)

Wir waren am Montag in Mosbach auf den neuen Trails, absolute Kinderempfehlung, Flow ohne Ende, viele kleine und auch grössere Sprünge, Alles sehr konzentriert auf kleinem Raum, also die kurzen können auch alleine mal los.
Natürlich Trails Fehlanzeige, aber dafür super Murmelbahnen. Wer sowas mag, oder üben mag ist hier absolut richtig.


----------



## derfati (9. Juni 2022)

Mosbach am Neckar?


----------



## Schnegge (15. Juni 2022)

Am Wochenende waren wir in Laax beim Swiss Enduro Event...











War extrem anspruchsvoll. Die Kids hatten die selben Stages wie die Elite... Und die waren mir im Schnitt knapp 7 Minuten für die Topfahrer echt verdammt lang.... Der kleine war mit Jahrgang 2011 auf Platz 9 bei der U15 echt gut dabei... Der Grosse musste leider mit Stürzen kämpfen... Erst musste er zweimal anhalten weil wer auf dem Trail lag und am Ende hat es ihn noch selbst erwischt... aber ohne Körperlichen Folgen...


----------



## tobichzh (16. Juni 2022)

War das auf dem Never End Trail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (16. Juni 2022)

tobichzh schrieb:


> War das auf dem Never End Trail?


Die Bilder sind vom Nagens Trail.


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2022)

der Neverend wird soviel ich weiss am 25.6. eröffnet.


----------



## Schnegge (16. Juni 2022)

Das Rennen war auf Runca, Nagens und Neverend. Die Bahnen auf Grauberg und Crap Sogn Gion wurden nur für's Rennen geöffnet.


----------



## Wyppsilon (16. Juni 2022)

Letztes WE beim Vpace Kidscup in Oberhof, super Wetter, mega Stimmung und coole Leute 🥳🤩


			https://www.instagram.com/p/CeyJPi8sWGk/?igshid=YmMyMTA2M2Y=


----------



## daniel77 (16. Juni 2022)

Coole Pics von den Rennen   
Unser Grosser geht am kommenden Sonntag beim BK Kid`s Cup im Alpenbikepark Chur an den Start. Eventuell ist noch jemand dort unterwegs?

https://www.bikekingdom.ch/de/Events/Kids-Cup


----------



## daniel77 (20. Juni 2022)

BikeKingdom Kids Cup, Lauf Nr.1 im Alpenbikepark Chur.

Orga und vor allem Infrastruktur (wie so oft in der Schweiz) stark verbesserungswürdig. Der Park ist zwar echt cool gemacht mit einem recht anspruchsvollem Terrain. Allerdings ist die Bahninfrastruktur aus den 1960ern und die Haltung des Personals Bikern gegenüber "duldend".  Ergebnis war, dass es am Renntag zu stundenlangen Warten an der Talstation in sengender Hitze kam und die Bikes laufend in den Stationen über Treppen getragen werden müssen. Das könnte man Jung und Alt stark erleichtern indem man einfach ein Metallblech oder Holzbrett zum hochschieben auf die Treppen auflegt. Wartezeit hätte man mit Slots für die Wettkampfteilnehmer und einer Begrenzung des Starterfeldes verkürzen können. Die Organisatoren gaben ihr Bestes und haben bis 2023 dann hoffentlich gemerkt, dass man zusätzlich zur Bergbahn einen Shuttle-Bus bis nach oben einsetzt.....
Aber egal, das Wetter war bestens und die Strecke super und die Jungs und Mädels hatten Spass. Und zwar vom Aufstehen am Camping bis in den späten Abend wurde das Bike nicht aus der Hand gelegt.  




Training am Samstag mit den Camping-Kollegen




Nervosität vor dem Start




time 2 race


----------



## tobichzh (20. Juni 2022)

Mein Sohn ist dort gestern auch sein erstes Rennen gefahren.
Ich war extrem skeptisch, ob es sich lohnt wenn er/wir einen ganzen Tag für eine einzige Abfahrt investieren.
Es war dann aus meiner Sicht noch schlimmer als erwartet, siehe oben. Ich denke Brambüesch ist einfach die falsche Location für so viele Starter und würde mich wundern, wenn das Rennen nächstes Jahr nicht in Lenzerheide ist oder nach Niveau auf Arosa/Lenzerheide/Chur aufgeteilt wird. Das Bedürfnis nach dieser Serie ist ja offensichtlich da und trotz der Strapazen hatten die meisten Kinder scheinbar ihren Spass.
Für meinen Sohn war das Highlight, dass er nach dem Rennen Kontakt zu Gleichgesinnten knüpfen und mit ihnen die schwarzen Trails in Brambüesch fahren konnte, die seine Eltern nicht mit Spass fahren.


----------



## robbi_n (21. Juni 2022)

Sölden 2022 ist dann mal auch wieder rum.  Schön wars und grüsse an alle denen wir begegnet sind.


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (29. Juni 2022)

Hi Schnegge


Gibt es beim Enduro keine U13-Rennklasse ?  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker



Schnegge schrieb:


> Am Wochenende waren wir in Laax beim Swiss Enduro Event...
> Anhang anzeigen 1498705Anhang anzeigen 1498707Anhang anzeigen 1498709Anhang anzeigen 1498710
> 
> War extrem anspruchsvoll. Die Kids hatten die selben Stages wie die Elite... Und die waren mir im Schnitt knapp 7 Minuten für die Topfahrer echt verdammt lang.... Der kleine war mit Jahrgang 2011 auf Platz 9 bei der U15 echt gut dabei... Der Grosse musste leider mit Stürzen kämpfen... Erst musste er zweimal anhalten weil wer auf dem Trail lag und am Ende hat es ihn noch selbst erwischt... aber ohne Körperlichen Folgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnegge (29. Juni 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Hi Schnegge
> 
> 
> Gibt es beim Enduro keine U13-Rennklasse ?
> ...


Ne... die "jüngste" Klasse war U15. Teilnahme ab Jhg. 2008 2011. Hier ist noch das Streckenprofil:




Beim Training am Samstag sind die Jungs noch alles hochgekurbelt... am Renntag (Sonntag) wurde kurzfristig eine Shuttle über rund 350 hm vor der ersten Stage für die U15 organisiert. Die 200 hm nach der ersten Stage waren aber deutlich heftiger als die geshuttelten davor und zu dem in der Mittagshitze und nahezu ohne Schatten. Mal schauen wie es dann bei den Rennen im August aussieht. War ja quasi das erste Postcorona-Rennen vom Orga-Team. Insgesamt war die Orga recht gut und man ist mit offenen Ohren auf Kritik zugegangen...
Und cool fand ich, dass mein jüngster mit seinen fast 11 Lenzen trotz des harten Wochenendes auf der letzten Stage seine beste Leistung abgeliefert hat. Auf der Stage war er mit 10:42 nur knapp einer Minute Abstand siebter bei der U15. Und das Allerwichtigste: Die Jungs hatten Spass und fanden das Weekend richtig geil  

Edit: Jhg. 2008 durch 2011 ersetzt


----------



## tobichzh (30. Juni 2022)

Das klingt echt spannend!
Ich dachte die Swiss Enduro Series ist nur für Profis. Kannst Du dazu noch mehr Infos teilen?
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Zeitmessung auf den - überwiegend abwärts führenden - Stages erfolgt und dazwischen ohne Zeitmessung aus eigener Kraft in diesem Fall 670 hm hochgefahren wird ("Transfer")?

U13 war die Begleitung eines Erwachsenen vorgeschrieben.
Kommst Du ihm überhaupt noch hinterher? Ich meinem Zwölfjährigen runter definitiv nicht.


----------



## tobichzh (30. Juni 2022)

Schwarzwa.biker schrieb:


> Gibt es beim Enduro keine U13-Rennklasse


Beim DH Rennen in Chur gab es das. Da wären die schnellsten U13 Fahren aber auch bei U15 sehr gut dabei gewesen und der Schnellste hätte das U15 gewonnen!


----------



## robbi_n (30. Juni 2022)

Danke für die Eindrücke. Evtl sollten wir ein Kids-Race-Topic machen ?


----------



## Broiler-aus-GG (30. Juni 2022)

Sehr gern, ich habe ähnliches schon mal probiert mit einer Übersicht über Rennveranstalltungen für Kids, leider war da scheinbar kein Interesse.


----------



## Schnegge (30. Juni 2022)

tobichzh schrieb:


> Das klingt echt spannend!
> Ich dachte die Swiss Enduro Series ist nur für Profis. Kannst Du dazu noch mehr Infos teilen?
> Verstehe ich das richtig, dass die Zeitmessung auf den - überwiegend abwärts führenden - Stages erfolgt und dazwischen ohne Zeitmessung aus eigener Kraft in diesem Fall 670 hm hochgefahren wird ("Transfer")?
> 
> ...


Bei der Swiss Enduro Series darf jeder ab Jhg. 2008 teilnehmen. Das mit der Zeitmessung hast du richtig verstanden. Mehr Infos gibt es hier: https://www.swissenduro.ch/. 
Begleitung war für die gesamte U15 vorgeschrieben. Hinterherkommen is' bei mir auch nicht mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (30. Juni 2022)

Wir waren ja in Sölden, unabhängig davon das es uns dort immer gefällt hatten wir diesmal ein unbezahlbares Highlight. 

Wir sind extra Sonntag nacht um halb 3 losgefahren um Danny Mac Askills Roadtour vormittags sehen zu können. Die Kids stehen da total drauf und das ist deren grosses Idol. Ich persönlich finde das auch grandios was er da macht. 

Und dann haben wir ihn tatsächlich persönlich gesehen, gab Autogramme und Fotos. Die Kids waren hin und weg.

So mussten wir uns auch dann die Show 2mal ansehen 

Aber dann am Montag haben wir ihn auf der Piste gesehen, er hatte 2 Tage zum privaten fahren dran gehängt. Montag abend hatte er uns dann am ende vom Trail überholt und es gab ein kurzen Plausch. Persönliches Highlight für uns.
Am Dienstag aber haben wir ihn auf der Hütte beim Mittagessen getroffen, die Kids ihn angequatscht " Hey Danny, do a wheelie". Das tat er dann auch. Nächstes Highlight.
Und dann haben sie ihn zum Battle am Pumptrack herausgefordert. 18.00 Uhr, er meinte er würde kommen. Hmmm. Never.

Er sass dann aber unten am ende vom Trail beim Bierchen, die kids haben ihn dann natürlich animiert. Er meinte aber sein Trialbike wäre defekt. Also sind alle zusammen in den Bikeshop, das ding wurde repariert und dann ist er 1,5std mit den Kids am Pumptrack gefahren. DAS Erlebnis schlechthin.

Bei Interesse hätt ich noch weitere Bilderchen.

Anbei der kürzeste an seinem Bike voller Stolz


----------



## LockeTirol (6. Juli 2022)

Vpacekids Team Treffen am vergangenen Wochenende


----------



## Olly Ultimate (9. Juli 2022)

Die Kleine letztes WE mit dem Hardtail am Weg...


----------



## Olly Ultimate (9. Juli 2022)

Eine Woche später mit dem Fully...
Fazit: Auf dem Trail ist das Fully besser !


----------



## nicolutz (9. Juli 2022)

@Olly Ultimate 
Trägt deine Kleine da IXS Hack Knieschoner? Falls ja, reichen die weit genug am Schienbein runter, um auch die Pedale beim abrutschen abzufangen?


----------



## Olly Ultimate (9. Juli 2022)

Es ist der IXS Hack, aber für evtl. Abrutscher ist er zu kurz, die "Hälfte" der Pedale haben sich schon einmal im Schienenbein verewigt.


----------



## Olly Ultimate (9. Juli 2022)

Der "Große" auf dem Trail (eher Murmelbahn). 
Sohnemann meint: "Da sind zu wenig Sprünge dabei"...


----------



## robbi_n (14. Juli 2022)

absolut empfehlenswert.


----------



## robbi_n (18. Juli 2022)




----------



## daniel77 (27. Juli 2022)

Wir waren 12 Tage in Molveno, Camping am See. 9 Tage davon waren wir mit den Bikes unterwegs. War supercool, da sich recht schnell eine Kid`s-Gruppe auf dem Camping gefunden hat mit der wir dann immer los gezogen sind. Der Camping ist sehr zu empfehlen, der See wunderschön und die Molveno- und Andalo-Zone des Parks echt super. Da die Lifte bis 18:30Uhr laufen konnten die Erwachsenen auch am Abend nochmal ein zwei Laps alleine drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (1. August 2022)

14 tage, 3 stationen.
angefangen haben wir in alta badia. aufgrund der zusammensetzung des teams (kind, hund, eltern) wurde es ein buntes konglomerat aus seilbahn, selbertreten, wandern, bikebergsteigen, spielplatz und einkehr...


----------



## helmsp (1. August 2022)

zweiheimischer schrieb:


> 14 tage, 3 stationen.
> angefangen haben wir in alta badia. aufgrund der zusammensetzung des teams (kind, hund, eltern) wurde es ein buntes konglomerat aus seilbahn, selbertreten, wandern, bikebergsteigen, spielplatz und einkehr...



Immer wieder beneidenswert, schöne Gegend!
Bei uns war es weniger ruppelig und wesentlich weniger Hm.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. August 2022)

zweite station war dann livigno. 
jetzt wissen wir auch, warum die eine seite carosello heisst...








was mich verwundert hat, zur hochsaison waren wir meist allein auf den strecken. und dort, wo man nachher eventuell pedalieren muss, sowieso.




von beiden bikeparks bzw bergstationen kann man über schöne naturtrails ewig lang oberm tal queren, wenn die zwar flowigen, aber einander doch sehr ähnlichen strecken abgehakt sind.








auch hier war die versorgung sowohl mit spielplätzen als auch almen (mit wirklich guter kost) ausgezeichnet.








fazit: wir kommen wieder, nächstes mal mit drei bikes. hat sie gemeint. 




weiter gings zur letzten station, sölden.


----------



## daniel77 (3. August 2022)

@zweiheimischer 
Livigno sieht ja echt cool aus. Hast du einen Tipp fürs Camping? Eure "kleine" wächst aber nun recht aus dem Sitz raus. Wieviel wiegt sie? Mit unserem 2 jährigen mit knapp 14kg macht`s mir im Park eigentlich keinen Spass mehr mit dem MacRide. Wird mir zu frontlastig die Fuhre....hoffe er fährt übernächstes Jahr dann selber.


----------



## zweiheimischer (3. August 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> @zweiheimischer
> Livigno sieht ja echt cool aus. Hast du einen Tipp fürs Camping? Eure "kleine" wächst aber nun recht aus dem Sitz raus. Wieviel wiegt sie? Mit unserem 2 jährigen mit knapp 14kg macht`s mir im Park eigentlich keinen Spass mehr mit dem MacRide. Wird mir zu frontlastig die Fuhre....hoffe er fährt übernächstes Jahr dann selber.



ruhig und echt günstig ist aquafresca. daneben wär noch palipert.
pizzeria in nachbarhaus. 5 min am radweg zur carosello talstation, 10 zur mottolino.

mitfahrerin: wiegt so 17 kg. 18,5 kg mit montur, denk ich (fullface, protektorweste und knie+ellbogenprotektoren).
im park hab ich weniger probleme, weil ich da weiter voraussehend fahren kann und daher über sie drübersehe.
auf naturtrails und da speziell in etwas unübersichtlichen passagen ist da schon das schwarze etwas namens poc vor meinen augen und erfodert feinfühlige fahrweise...

frontlast stört mich nicht, das norco ist eh so lang, da schadet im nicht allzusteilen gelände das zusatzgewicht vorn gar nicht. und weils norco so lang ist, gibts auch keinen körperkontakt beim fahren. das war beim viel kürzeren liteville zuvor schon sehr störend.

mittlerweile fährt sie schon selbst auf trails, nur so lange strecken wie in livigno oder sölden gehen noch nicht. macht halt schon einen unterschied obs 10km und 1300hm wie zb in sölden oder nur ein halber km und 200hm oder so sind. 

ich denke, es wird ein fliessender übergang werden. wenns nicht einen wachsstumsschub einlegt oder gewaltig zulegt, gehts schon noch eine zeitlang. 
sie wird nimmer wollen und ich werd nimmer wollen, dann heissts halt ziehen


----------



## zweiheimischer (4. August 2022)

von livigno gings dann nach sölden.
das revier haben vater und tochter ja schon zwei wochen vorher erkundet, und aufgrund der jubelrufe bei diversen features und offener bergprojekte wurde st. moritz hinten liegen gelassen.

äusserst beliebt die holzschnecke,




dank systemgewicht von deutlich +100kg nahmen die federelemente fast alls stösse diverser blockpassagen auf ;-)




der billighelm wurde ausgeschieden...




und so kam gleich mehr flow auf.




ein wenig üben, nächstes jahr will sie selber in die freie wildbahn 




ein paar mal gingen wir auch so auf den berg,












chefin unrelaxed, vater relaxed, kind unbesorgt, hund hat andere ziele im aug ;-)




ein schon länger verstorbener, aber unvergessener österreichischer schifahrer pflegte zu sagen: "wenns laft, dann lafts".




line-testerin sagt es geht.




anderer berg, selbes ergebnis. chefin sagt, das kind hat mehr luftstand als der vater.












fazit: wir kommen sicher wieder, war goil.


----------



## Xyz79 (4. August 2022)

Bunkertrail


----------



## Biebertaler (8. August 2022)

Kleine Ausfahrt mit dem neuen Bike


----------



## Biebertaler (10. August 2022)

Bilder meiner 2 Jungs („Schlammschlacht“ Saalbach Glemmride 2022)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (20. August 2022)

Leogang vor kurzem, der kurze


----------



## daniel77 (22. August 2022)

Bike Kingdom Lenzerheide







dark side of the moon




2. Lauf BK Kid`s Cup


----------



## Schnegge (22. August 2022)

Wir waren auch im Königreich beim SES...


----------



## Mzungu (25. August 2022)

Reiteralm.


----------



## nicolutz (2. September 2022)

Sind zwar (noch) nicht die Kids selbst, aber ein paar Eindrücke vom Red Bull District Ride heute in Nürnberg.

Die Entscheidung vorm eigentlichen Event für die Trainingsläufe hinzuschauen war goldrichtig! Noch relativ wenig los und für die Kids gab's sogar die Möglichkeit für ein Meet and Greet mit Gabriel Wibmer und Lukas Knopf!


----------



## Schnegge (2. September 2022)

Letzte Station vom SES war letztes WE in Airolo... Mit Abstand das physich anspruchsvollste  Rennen der Serie bei Training und Rennen mussten von den Kids jeweils über 700 hm bei den Transfers bewältigt werden... Die Jungs hatten aber trozdem Spass. Zumindest bis zur letzten Stage. Da ist dem unserem Jüngsten bei 600 von 800 Tiefenmetern die Luft im Reifen abhanden gekommen 
Hier der Zielsprung (noch vom Training):






Und ein Blick vom Start der zweiten Stage, welcher aus dem Tal erkurbelt werden musste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (5. September 2022)

erst seilbahn, dann seilzug.












da die talabfahrt gesperrt war (windwurf), wurde das kleine bike mit der sesselbahn allein runtergeschickt,




und eine einsame trailabfahrt hintenrum genossen.


----------



## ostseeracer (7. September 2022)




----------



## daniel77 (12. September 2022)

Bikepark Lac Blanc "la Flow"


----------



## derfati (15. September 2022)

Auf dem Schützensteig im Ammergebirge. Das Bild gehört zu unserem ersten gemeinsamen (Mini-)Alpencross.
Wer mag kann den Bericht dazu auf meinem Blog lesen. Tag 1 ist jetzt online. Der Rest folgt.
https://mtb.derfati.de/
🙋‍♂️


----------



## zweiheimischer (16. September 2022)

erst ins trailland (heisst wirklich so),












und dann bei @bern vorbeigeschaut, der quasi am weg dorthin wohnt, zwecks rahmenprogramm. das leben ist ja nicht nur biken ;-) - es werden langsam auch forderungen bezüglich ross laut 








und ein paar tage später den allerletzten "sommertag" jenseits der 30° am hausberg der hauptstadt genossen.


----------



## olsche (16. September 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1551150
> Auf dem Schützensteig im Ammergebirge. Das Bild gehört zu unserem ersten gemeinsamen (Mini-)Alpencross.
> Wer mag kann den Bericht dazu auf meinem Blog lesen. Tag 1 ist jetzt online. Der Rest folgt.
> https://mtb.derfati.de/
> 🙋‍♂️


Uih, bitte auf die Schnürsenkel achten!!!!
Kann ziemlich schnell unschön enden wenn die da so rum baumeln!


----------



## ptrpch (18. September 2022)




----------



## Xyz79 (24. September 2022)

Heute mal mit den Kurzen 9 und 11 Jahre in Stromberg die No Jokes gefahren.


----------



## robbi_n (26. September 2022)

nix mehr staubtrockene Trails. Macht trotzdem Spass.


----------



## robbi_n (29. September 2022)

Neulich im Brandnertal......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (30. September 2022)

.... neulich im Zillertal ( bzw Wildgerlostal )


----------



## weazelxy (30. September 2022)

Wie groß ist dein Bub? Das ist ein Max 20, oder?


----------



## robbi_n (30. September 2022)

weazelxy schrieb:


> Wie groß ist dein Bub? Das ist ein Max 20, oder?


knapp über ein Meter, ja Max 20.


----------



## weazelxy (30. September 2022)

Danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Meiner ist auch so groß. Jetzt muss nur noch unser Max20 kommen


----------



## Schwarzwa.biker (30. September 2022)

derfati schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1551150
> Auf dem Schützensteig im Ammergebirge. Das Bild gehört zu unserem ersten gemeinsamen (Mini-)Alpencross.
> Wer mag kann den Bericht dazu auf meinem Blog lesen. Tag 1 ist jetzt online. Der Rest folgt.
> https://mtb.derfati.de/
> 🙋‍♂️




Hi derfati


Ich habe gerade deine ersten beiden Berichte gelesen. 
Sind sehr schön geschrieben.  


Grüße 
Schwarzwaldbiker


----------



## derfati (30. September 2022)

Danke, @Schwarzwa.biker . 😊


----------



## robbi_n (4. Oktober 2022)

.... neulich am Molvenosee


----------



## daniel77 (7. Oktober 2022)

Finale 😍


----------



## daniel77 (8. Oktober 2022)

robbi_n schrieb:


> .... neulich am Molvenosee


Die Steine kennen wir auch gut 😉
Wann wart ihr da?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robbi_n (10. Oktober 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Die Steine kennen wir auch gut 😉
> Wann wart ihr da?


Letzte bayrische Ferienwoche, war recht spontan ausm Zillertal rübergefahren.


----------



## helmsp (10. Oktober 2022)

Um 9 in der Früh 400Hm sammeln...und das (leider) mit einer 7fach 11-28 Kassette hinten (mehr gibt das 24" Laufrad nicht her).


----------



## everywhere.local (11. Oktober 2022)

wird.


----------



## akri1337 (12. Oktober 2022)




----------



## LockeTirol (12. Oktober 2022)

Nicht mehr ganz so kleines Kind... Die Fotos wollte ich aber trotzdem gerne mal posten. Wir waren neulich mal wieder mit den VPACEKIDS in Nauders 😀


----------



## tobichzh (14. Oktober 2022)

Letztes Wochenende noch ein super schöner Tag im Tessin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tobichzh (14. Oktober 2022)

Istrien, Kroatien


----------



## daniel77 (15. Oktober 2022)

Schlammschlacht im Brandnertal


----------



## bone peeler (16. Oktober 2022)

Gestern beim EnduroOne in Eifa. Erstes Rennen für den Sohnemann.

Danke an @robbi_n für das geile Bild!


----------



## daniel77 (17. Oktober 2022)

gestern war das Wetter im Brandnertal sensationell und die Trails fast komplett abgetrocknet


----------



## Scili (17. Oktober 2022)

Erstes Mal WiBe für den Kleinen.
Foto nur vom Übungsparcours und vor dem Ausritt.
Hat den Fairy Trail gut gemeistert. Filmen konnt ich da nix.
Papas Pumpe ging schon ab…


----------



## zweiheimischer (19. Oktober 2022)

bei einer passablen höhenmeterbilanz ist noch nix mit selber kurbeln.




zwischenabfahrt, sehr spassig.




oktobersommer, nur die allerhöchsten des landes sind angezuckert.












runter mal so,




und im zweifel so...


----------



## daniel77 (27. Oktober 2022)

Bei uns in der Region wurde am vergangenen Wochenende das grösste Trailcenter in der Nordwest-Schweiz eröffnet: https://www.trailnet-nordwestschweiz.ch/trailcenter-aesch/

Der Grosse war gestern mit seinem Club zum Techniktraining da und voll begeistert.


----------



## robbi_n (31. Oktober 2022)

Goldener Oktober


----------



## daniel77 (31. Oktober 2022)

Mal wieder (und zum letzten Mal dieses Jahr) Lac Blanc




Diesmal mit 3/4 der Familie


----------



## Scili (31. Oktober 2022)

2. Mal WiBe
Wird schon besser. Die lernen sehr schnell in dem Alter.
GoPro war nicht ausreichend geladen 
Bewegtbilder folgen dann im kommenden Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 13Rockon13 (1. November 2022)




----------



## P3 Killa (4. November 2022)

Wir haben gestern nochmal das schöne Wetter am Geiskopf genutzt.


----------



## bone peeler (6. November 2022)

Kleine Samstagsrunde am Hausberg bei bestem Wetter:


----------



## Detritus667 (6. November 2022)

Letztes Wochenende noch mal genutzt um den ausgefallenen Besuch in Willingen nachzuholen und auch erstmalig Winterberg einen Besuch abgestattet.

Wird langsam echt interessant da hinten dran zu bleiben. 😉


----------



## daniel77 (6. November 2022)

Mama’s Bike stibitzt 🤪

und mit dem kleinen Bruder das Trailcenter unsicher gemacht


----------



## Detritus667 (7. November 2022)

Das „Huiii“ kommt besonders gut 😉


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Das „Huiii“ kommt besonders gut 😉


der hat das auch 2.5 Stunden am Stück gemacht…..dachte ich würde auch mal etwas fahre können, aber nein Frau und Sohn 1 waren durchgehend unterwegs und ich mit Sohn 2 dann eben auch 🤷🏼‍♂️


----------



## Detritus667 (7. November 2022)

Manchmal muss man eben „Opfer“ bringen - hier hat es sich offensichtlich aber richtig gelohnt.


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2022)

kein Problem


Detritus667 schrieb:


> Manchmal muss man eben „Opfer“ bringen - hier hat es sich offensichtlich aber richtig gelohnt.


Er ist jetzt 2.5 Jahre alt. Wenn er in einem Jahr es schafft mit Pedalen es so fliegen zu lassen, dann hab ich alles richtig gemacht. Er will natürlich dem grossen Bruder und seinen Kollegen hinterher, war letzte Woche im Bikepark Lac Blanc ein echtes Drama das er nicht mit auf den Lift durfte.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scili (7. November 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Er will natürlich dem grossen Bruder und seinen Kollegen hinterher, war letzte Woche im Bikepark Lac Blanc ein echtes Drama das er nicht mit auf den Lift durfte.....


Mac Ride / Shotgun?

Habe Ende Oktober wohl die letzte Ausfahrt mit meinem 5- Jährigen darauf in WiBe absolviert.
(nächstes Jahr ist er dafür zu groß)
Schneewittchen und Flow Country Trail gingen damit echt problemlos.

Bis wir nach der 6. Abfahrt von übereifrigem Liftpersonal gestoppt wurden


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Mac Ride / Shotgun?
> 
> Habe Ende Oktober wohl die letzte Ausfahrt mit meinem 5- Jährigen darauf in WiBe absolviert.
> (nächstes Jahr ist er dafür zu groß)
> ...


Mit 5 auf dem ShotGun? Krass...

Mein kurzer, auch 5, fährt Schneewitchen und FairyTrail... da reicht ein Tag und dann können die das Abends... und wollen nur noch dahin ;-)


----------



## Scili (7. November 2022)

bone peeler schrieb:


> Mit 5 auf dem ShotGun? Krass...
> 
> Mein kurzer, auch 5, fährt Schneewitchen und FairyTrail... da reicht ein Tag und dann können die das Abends... und wollen nur noch dahin ;-)


Mac Ride. War auch schon so ziemlich Ende bez. Körpergröße.

Meiner fährt den Fairy auch alleine. Aber ich wollt ihn n bisschen Hypen und sind zwischendrin halt eben gemeinsam auf meinem Rad gefahren.

Nachdem wir nicht mehr durften, ist der Kurze auch wieder selbst gefahren


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2022)

Saisonabschluss auf dem FlowTrail Bad Orb am letzten Oktoberwochenende... Sohnemann fällt am Vorabend ein: Papa... machen wir morgen auch mal so ein cooles Bikevideo? Da hat Papa mal schnell improvisiert:


----------



## Scili (7. November 2022)

Und er ist 5? Hut ab!


----------



## bone peeler (7. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Und er ist 5? Hut ab!


Das ist der große... der ist schon 8 ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (7. November 2022)

Ich habe bei der Schiebeszene gerade die Worte im Ohr: "Papa - warum gibt es hier keinen Lift..."


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Mac Ride / Shotgun?
> 
> Habe Ende Oktober wohl die letzte Ausfahrt mit meinem 5- Jährigen darauf in WiBe absolviert.
> (nächstes Jahr ist er dafür zu groß)
> ...


die Sitze sind in Lac Blanc nicht erlaubt. Französisches Haftungsrecht ist da scheinbar spezieller....im Alpenbikepark Chur sind die Sitze aber auch ausdrücklich verboten.....



in Paganella haben wir das natürlich ausgiebig gemacht obwohl die 14kg extra schon nicht so Spass machen.

Der Grosse ist allerdings mit 2.5 Jahren bereits Fahrrad gefahren und mit 3.5 die ersten Trails. Leider war damals das Material noch nicht so gut / verfügbar wie jetzt.


----------



## DaMoasta (7. November 2022)

Was hast denn da für einen Sitz?


----------



## Scili (7. November 2022)

DaMoasta schrieb:


> Was hast denn da für einen Sitz?











						Mac Ride EU
					

Mac Ride is the child bike seat perfect for families who love spending time biking or mountain biking. Mac Ride is font mounted for an experiential ride with your child nestled in your arms.




					eu.mac-ride.com
				



Empfehle aber noch RR- Lenkerband für die kleinen Hände am Lenker.


----------



## dino113 (7. November 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Mac Ride EU
> 
> 
> Mac Ride is the child bike seat perfect for families who love spending time biking or mountain biking. Mac Ride is font mounted for an experiential ride with your child nestled in your arms.
> ...


Oder man bestellt dazu die Griffe von Shotgun. 
Im großen Paket für 275€ sind die beim Sitz schon mit dabei.


----------



## Scili (7. November 2022)

Lenker auf Lenker ist nix für mich.
Das funktioniert bei uns mit 1 Lenker super und der Rückbau ist bis auf das RR Tape in 1 Minute erledigt.


----------



## daniel77 (7. November 2022)

das Ding nervt in Verbindung mit meinen langen Beinen schon ziemlich, muss immer mit o-Beinen fahren....eher suboptimal. Hoffe mein neuer Rahmen kann das besser als das Rocky.


----------



## DaMoasta (7. November 2022)

Ah cool!  
Das gab's damals™ aber noch nicht, als meine so klein waren. Kleinste ist jetzt 12 und alle fahren selbst ;-)
Hab noch extra einen Halter gebaut, mit dem ich den Römer Jokey an meinem Fully befestigen konnte...


----------



## Schnegge (12. November 2022)

Die Kids beim Spielen in Bülach


----------



## Scili (12. November 2022)

Flow Trail Willingen 2 x… check!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Detritus667 (12. November 2022)

Wait what - Willingen hatte noch auf?

Frechheit! (Dachte auf der HP gelesen zu haben, dass am 03.11. Schluss wäre.)

Aber super wenn ihr das noch ausnutzen konntet.


----------



## PhatBiker (12. November 2022)

Die haben ja oft genug geschrieben das die verlängern . . .


----------



## Detritus667 (13. November 2022)

Der obige Kommentar war jetzt nicht ganz bierernst gemeint.

Wir waren Ende Oktober noch mal da hieß es vor Ort und auf der HP noch, dass nach Allerheiligen Schluss sei.

Wäre die Glaskugel da schon so präzise gewesen, dass das Wetter auch Mitte November noch mitspielt hätte ich ggf. noch versucht einen Tag Urlaub durchzubekommen. 😉


----------



## PhatBiker (13. November 2022)

auf instagram schrieben die schon mitte Oktober das verlängert wird  . . . na ja, genauer gesagt am 21.10.22
Der 13.11.2022 ist der letzte tag, also heute.


----------



## daniel77 (13. November 2022)

Früh übt sich 😜


----------



## Schnegge (20. November 2022)

Herbstrunde auf die Gusliflue


----------



## P3 Killa (1. Dezember 2022)

Mal was vom letzten Wochenende.


----------



## robbi_n (8. Dezember 2022)

Wintertraining


----------



## Detritus667 (8. Dezember 2022)

robbi_n schrieb:


> Wintertraining



Was muss man für so ein Teil ungefähr investieren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daniel77 (8. Dezember 2022)

Detritus667 schrieb:


> Was muss man für so ein Teil ungefähr investieren?











						OnePiece Bike Landing® - BAGJUMP® Shop - Buy now
					

Session it anywhere! Bring your OnePlece Bike Landing wherever you go & practlce safely for your next competitlon! Buy now here




					shop.bagjump.com


----------



## Scili (8. Dezember 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> OnePiece Bike Landing® - BAGJUMP® Shop - Buy now
> 
> 
> Session it anywhere! Bring your OnePlece Bike Landing wherever you go & practlce safely for your next competitlon! Buy now here
> ...


Welche Größe empfiehlst Du?
Das ja Mega.


----------



## daniel77 (9. Dezember 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Welche Größe empfiehlst Du?
> Das ja Mega.


dein Budget regelt 😉


----------



## robbi_n (9. Dezember 2022)

Scili schrieb:


> Welche Größe empfiehlst Du?
> Das ja Mega.


Wir haben das mittlere Extended mit längerer Landung. Das ist dann schon gross. aber ich denke das es für uns passt und wir eine gewisse Zeit damit Spass haben können.

Die kids sind sofort los und gehüpft, ich selber brauchte Überwindung um mich da reinzukatapultieren. Aber selbst für mich empfinde ich da Lernpotential.


----------



## sympho (18. Dezember 2022)

daniel77 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 1585450
> Früh übt sich 😜


Wo ist denn das?


----------



## daniel77 (18. Dezember 2022)

sympho schrieb:


> Wo ist denn das?


Trailcenter Aesch (BL)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (Dienstag um 11:59)

gut in finale ins neue jahr geklettert, gewandert und geradelt.


----------

